# I've Been Vaccinated (No Politics Please)



## bababear_50

https://covid-19.ontario.ca/vaccine-locationshttps://covid-19.ontario.ca/book-vaccine/

*****************Now please do not go talking about Politics on this thread.
I do not want the thread shut down.*****************

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This (me) Spring chicken who got her vaccine this morning!!!! (60-65 year olds)

First the needles are not as big as the pictures on the internet.
Second the person giving me my vaccine was oh so good! No pain.
Third Yes I cried!!!!!

Many thanks to Ottawamom & Donald my Hero for all their support helping me decide to get the shot,,,with all the media and information lately I was scared.

I'll post if I have any side effects but so far so good.
I will be contacted via the Ministry of Health via email when I can get my second shot which will probably be in 4 months but if vaccines come in early they will do them early.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Gigi22

Good for you!


----------



## bababear_50

In honor of their kindness and it being St Patrick's Day I gave each staff member a $5.00 Starbucks coffee Gift card.
I was very touched by how thankful they all were.
Please remember to show your appreciation for all the hard work that the people who are vaccinating us are doing!
A simple Thank-you goes a long way!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## wdwmom3

Yay!!! So happy for you.  

A friend of mine got her shot last week (health care). She didn’t get the same vaccine as you, I think she got Pfizer? She said she didn’t even feel the needle.  My dad (over 80) got his yesterday and said the same thing.


----------



## starry_solo

Congrats!


----------



## bcwife76

That is wonderful news, so happy for you!!


----------



## bankr63

Congratulations!  I can hardly wait until my cohort opens up here!  I'll take whatever they want to give me - a vial of saline?  Okay, it will make me feel so much better!


----------



## bababear_50

bankr63 said:


> Congratulations!  I can hardly wait until my cohort opens up here!  I'll take whatever they want to give me - a vial of saline?  Okay, it will make me feel so much better!



I was considering waiting until School staff could get it but ultimately decided I had to consider my age,,, although I like to think of myself as a  spry 61 year old I just decided to take what I could when offered.
I want so badly for so many friends , co- workers & family to be able to get it soon!

Have Hope Hon ,,,, everyone will get it soon.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## wdwmom3

bababear_50 said:


> I was considering waiting until School staff could get it but ultimately decided I had to consider my age,,, although I like to think of myself as a  spry 61 year old I just decided to take what I could when offered.
> I want so badly for so many friends , co- workers & family to be able to get it soon!
> 
> Have Hope Hon ,,,, everyone will get it soon.
> Hugs to you
> Mel



Glad you were able to get it.  I think vaccine guilt is going to be a real thing for some people.  Just remember you being vaccinated will also help protect other people .


----------



## pigletto

Congrats Mel !!! Im so happy for you !!

Dd23  got her shot yesterday too! (In our region her job working with special needs students puts her in a priority group ). 
They had to write down what getting the shot means to them ❤


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Congrats Mel !!! Im so happy for you !!
> 
> Dd23  got her shot yesterday too! (In our region her job working with special needs students puts her in a priority group ).
> They had to write down what getting the shot means to them ❤
> View attachment 563239


Thank-You so much for sharing.
I am truly happy for her!!!
I texted my granddaughter the minute I got mine and said the same thing.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

wdwmom3 said:


> Glad you were able to get it.  I think vaccine guilt is going to be a real thing for some people.  Just remember you being vaccinated will also help protect other people .


It is definitely a place where your thoughts and mind go to.
Thanks for saying that , (sharing your positive thoughts) it really does helps.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## spiffgirl101

That's awesome! I am looking forward to getting my shot when I am eligible.


----------



## damo

My husband and I got the AstraZeneca vaccine last night too.

I really wasn't expecting to get it until the summer but when the opportunity came up, we jumped on it.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> My husband and I got the AstraZeneca vaccine last night too.
> 
> I really wasn't expecting to get it until the summer but when the opportunity came up, we jumped on it.



Whooooo Hooo!
So happy for you!


https://tenor.com/view/jonah-hill-yay-greek-aldos-gif-7212866Hugs
Mel


----------



## wdwmom3

Hearing about everyone getting vaccinated is making me so happy


----------



## Dawg74

I can’t wait til my turn! Only 46, so I have a bit of a wait but in my mind the vaccine will let me eventually travel again.


----------



## bababear_50

Dawg74 said:


> I can’t wait til my turn! Only 46, so I have a bit of a wait but in my mind the vaccine will let me eventually travel again.



We will make it through this and be able to travel again.
Thinking positive thoughts and Hugs
Mel


----------



## DavidL

We just went for a walk through our neighbourhood this evening and chatted with a couple people along the way.   The general attitude is very positive about the vaccines becoming available, and everyone is looking forward to getting their shot and moving on with life...   Congrats to those who've got their shot.  I look forward to my turn....


----------



## hdrolfe

Glad you were able to get it! I am (not) patiently waiting my turn but at 46 it will be awhile. I am also anxious for my parents to be able to get theirs. Hopefully soon on that! The more people that get them, the sooner everyone is safe, and we can travel. I'm always happy to hear of people in Canada able to get their shots. Especially as Ottawa is supposed to be moving into the red zone, the more people who are able to get vaccinated the better we are to get back on track, reduce cases and see the light at the end of this tunnel. 

So very happy you were able to get vaccinated.


----------



## bababear_50

DavidL said:


> We just went for a walk through our neighbourhood this evening and chatted with a couple people along the way.   The general attitude is very positive about the vaccines becoming available, and everyone is looking forward to getting their shot and moving on with life...   Congrats to those who've got their shot.  I look forward to my turn....



Yes to this!
We will get there!
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Glad you were able to get it! I am (not) patiently waiting my turn but at 46 it will be awhile. I am also anxious for my parents to be able to get theirs. Hopefully soon on that! The more people that get them, the sooner everyone is safe, and we can travel. I'm always happy to hear of people in Canada able to get their shots. Especially as Ottawa is supposed to be moving into the red zone, the more people who are able to get vaccinated the better we are to get back on track, reduce cases and see the light at the end of this tunnel.
> 
> So very happy you were able to get vaccinated.


Thanks Hon
I know the wait is very hard and stressful especially for all the parents pulling double/triple duty right now. There is a light at the end of this and it will happen!
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## starvenger

Apparently York Region is opening vaccine signups for 75 and up (1946 and earlier) starting tomorrow. My MiL was born in '47, so has to wait a couple more weeks.

But I'm still happy that things are starting to move along.


----------



## bababear_50

starvenger said:


> Apparently York Region is opening vaccine signups for 75 and up (1946 and earlier) starting tomorrow. My MiL was born in '47, so has to wait a couple more weeks.
> 
> But I'm still happy that things are starting to move along.



That is great news Hon!
Reminds me of that old song
by Fozzie Bear & Kermit
We are ....................................





Hugs to you and your family
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Got a headache ...probably from stress of getting the vaccine but Dr. said I can take Tylenol so I am going to take 2 and call it a night.
Thanks to everyone posting Great!! Kind!!! &  Hopeful thoughts.
AND
Please if you get a shot , post and let us know how you are doing.
Everyone needs all the encouragement we can give them right now!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

Really no side effects for me at all.  Shot was totally painless and didn't have a sore arm at all today.  I had a very slight headache today but that could be totally unrelated.  I was quite surprised that our appointments were at 8:30 and 8:45 pm.  We were given the other option of 9:45!!!


----------



## starvenger

damo said:


> Really no side effects for me at all.  Shot was totally painless and didn't have a sore arm at all today.  I had a very slight headache today but that could be totally unrelated.  I was quite surprised that our appointments were at 8:30 and 8:45 pm.  We were given the other option of 9:45!!!


I mean, if my only option was 2am I'd find a way to be there, y'know?


----------



## bababear_50

A close relative in Italy got the AZ vaccine last week and he had no side effects at all ..he is 67 yrs old.
He was so happy to get the vaccine. My sister in law's mom got the Pfizer vaccine (Italy) and just got her 2nd shot.....  again no side effects.
She is anxious to get to travel back to Canada as soon as possible which is funny cause I'd love to go to Italy right now.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

starvenger said:


> I mean, if my only option was 2am I'd find a way to be there, y'know?



Me Too!
I even said to my son that I'd walk a couple of hundred miles if needed.
It will happen.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## mshanson3121

Congrats! Refresh my memory - AZ is RNA or not RNA?


----------



## starvenger

Not RNA. Moderna and Pfizer are the RNA vaccines.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Me Too!
> I even said to my son that I'd walk a couple of hundred miles if needed.
> It will happen.
> Hugs
> Mel


Haha I told my son the other day I was just going to hang around outside the clinic with my sleeve rolled up and hope for the best .


----------



## damo

starvenger said:


> I mean, if my only option was 2am I'd find a way to be there, y'know?




It was actually great.  Just went home and went to bed.  I wonder how late the appointments went until.

On a side note....we were in and out of there in 45 minutes, which I thought was great.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Awesome!  When do they tell you what brand it is?  Just wondering if it deters some people? I guess you need to know to match the second dose?  (I'm so far down the queue I haven't done much research)...


----------



## Frozen2014

So glad to hear that you were able to get your shot.  And don't blame you for being emotional.  A year of hell, and now finally hope.  Was it hard to get an appointment?  I'm mid (or more like late) 40s so I won't get one for awhile.  Did you get a date for your second shot?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bababear_50

kuhltiffany said:


> Awesome!  When do they tell you what brand it is?  Just wondering if it deters some people? I guess you need to know to match the second dose?  (I'm so far down the queue I haven't done much research)...


Hi Hon
Right now the AstraZeneca vaccine was just for people 60-64 yrs.
You get an email from the Ministry of health when the second shot is ready.(right now 4 months), however this could change if more doses become available earlier.


*Frozen2014*
It took a few hours of calling.

Hugs Mel


----------



## Debbie

Congrats, Mel. I'm so glad that you decided to go ahead and get it!


----------



## MoreTravels

Thank you for showing support for the vaccine. We need supportive words from as many people as possible. There is a great vaccine hesitancy (regardless of manufacture) out there in community. It is very sad that many people are quite "selfish" and think if other people around them are vaccinated, then themselves do not have to, because of herd immunity. Worse yet, most people refuse to get it because they don't see a "benefit". When they are denied travel (eg, cruise) without a vaccine record, then they will go get it because there is an immediate benefit to them.

Unfortunately, vaccines will not stop COVID unless we reach a certain population percentage... something in the neighborhood of 60-70% +  By sharing words that it is not a big deal and there is little side effect, hopefully the acceptance rate will be greater.

I find it hard to believe... many people died in LTC and workers were in life danger looking after our elderly. Yet, about half of LTC workers (ie, 45%) opted not get vaccines now that it's available?!

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/otta...are-workers-vaccinated-fears-remain-1.5928220


----------



## Susan2771

That is wonderful news to read all the posts from those who have received the vaccine!  We will all be there to celebrate with you all


----------



## pigletto

kuhltiffany said:


> Awesome!  When do they tell you what brand it is?  Just wondering if it deters some people? I guess you need to know to match the second dose?  (I'm so far down the queue I haven't done much research)...


Dds vaccine was the Pfizer. I don’t know when she found out but the first time she mentioned it was after the appointment.


----------



## lor

I got my Astra Zeneca shot yesterday , was easy quick and painless, have abit of a headache and stuffed up today, but lol that could be do the fact it was wing night in our local pub and a couple of double vodkas I had


----------



## wdwmom3

I just read that the US is going is ship 1.5 million of that AstraZeneca to Canada.  Which is great especially because it’s not approved in the US yet so it’s just sitting there not being used.


----------



## starvenger

I don't know if anyone else lives in York Region, but my Godmother (who is in the 75+ bracket) had a tip - create an account in the York Region portal (york.ca) ahead of time to speed up registration. You can link the entire household to one account, so that's convenient.


----------



## pigletto

wdwmom3 said:


> I just read that the US is going is ship 1.5 million of that AstraZeneca to Canada.  Which is great especially because it’s not approved in the US yet so it’s just sitting there not being used.


I will show them my gratitude by spending ungodly amounts of money at Disney


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I will show them my gratitude by spending ungodly amounts of money at Disney


Me tooooo! 
Hugs Mel


----------



## starvenger

wdwmom3 said:


> I just read that the US is going is ship 1.5 million of that AstraZeneca to Canada.  Which is great especially because it’s not approved in the US yet so it’s just sitting there not being used.


Yeah I see that on the Global News website. Apparently they're shipping 1.5mil to Canada, 2.5mil to Mexico and will get a reciprocal amount back from the countries later in the year. 

This is pretty significant for us, seeing as fully vaccinating 750,000 people is about 2% of our population.


----------



## wdwmom3

starvenger said:


> Yeah I see that on the Global News website. Apparently they're shipping 1.5mil to Canada, 2.5mil to Mexico and will get a reciprocal amount back from the countries later in the year.
> 
> This is pretty significant for us, seeing as fully vaccinating 750,000 people is about 2% of our population.



Yep.  And it makes sense for them to send those to us.  They haven’t approved it yet.  So there  are literally vaccines just sitting there not being used.


----------



## dis_guy

Our family has been so fortunate here in rural Alberta. My wife and I both have had our first A-Z shots, my mom has had her first Pfizer shot and my brother and SIL have had their first Moderna shots, so we're testing a range of vaccines. Mom gets her second one in April while DW and I will get our second in June/July. They're waiting 3-4 months for the A-Z here. Hopefully there will be a steady supply and everyone can get theirs soon.


----------



## NewYKRunner

kuhltiffany said:


> Awesome!  When do they tell you what brand it is?  Just wondering if it deters some people? I guess you need to know to match the second dose?  (I'm so far down the queue I haven't done much research)...



We can only get one type of vaccine where we live so we know what we're getting, but they told me when I went to get the vaccine as well and provided a pamphlet with a lot of information.  I would assume you could ask as well before hand.


----------



## MoreTravels

About the vaccine choice, you have to be very careful interpreting the data. Pharmaceutical companies do not perform head-to-head trials for comparison for a reason. So you can never be sure if a 90% claimed effectiveness is really better than a 60% elsewhere as they measure different things. It's similar to compare 90 to 60 but one turns out to be centimeter and one in inches. In vaccine or many medication trials, there is no way to directly "convert" the units for comparison.

Either way, AZ vaccine offers 100% protection in preventing severe disease and death.

https://www.astrazeneca.com/media-c...the-primary-analysis-of-phase-iii-trials.html

COVID is scarier than a season flu because of its death rate and severe disease. If you eliminate those threats, COVID simply becomes a "common cold". So I think that is what people need to remember, 100% death prevention from COVID! My suggestion is to get vaccinated as soon as you get an offer / opportunity.


----------



## newdeal

from talking to people I find most don't want the Astra Zeneca vaccine.  I am thinking honestly that the media is doing a real disservice because they are reporting the possible adverse reactions without context (50 possible reactions per 20 million doses).  Regardless, with some countries halting use, and since the USA hasn't approved it and has a stock pile that is likely set to expire very shortly (as Canadas first allotment is going to expire in April) we should be able to pick up a lot of it very quickly if we want to and the 1.5 million doses from the USA should be just a start, as they get closer to expiry they will likely want to unload more and they won't be shipping from the manufacturer to anyone who has paused its use


----------



## TammyLynn33

I don’t think it’s just media causing vaccine hesitancy with this one. Was it a week ago the AZ wasn’t great for over 65, now they’ve changed their minds, good for everyone now apparently.
Vaccines were acc to pharmacy companies to be given roughly 2 weeks apart . Now we will push that out to around 4 months .
They are changing their guidance every week on things and if you were already hesitant before, there’s no way you aren’t moreso now .


----------



## mort1331

I am thankful that they have now included us Last Responders in York this week. Was able to get the Moderna on Tues. Sore are at point, but thats all. Congrats to all that have got it and hang in there those waiting,,,its going to come fast as rollout ramps up.


----------



## genia11

For Ontarians, it has just been announced that anyone over 60 can get the Astra Zeneca vaccine in select pharmacies and Dr. offices starting Monday.


----------



## bababear_50

Day two after the shot and so far so good ,,,I must say I have been super tired these past few days ,,lots of mid day ,, afternoon,,, evening naps.
Arm is still sore ,,now I have been told you want to show some reaction in your body as this show your immune system is reacting and building antibodies.
Nice to see the British Prime Minister & French PM Castex showing their support today for the AstraZeneca Vaccine.



The more people who get a shot ,,,  the closer we all get to Disney,,.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

genia11 said:


> For Ontarians, it has just been announced that anyone over 60 can get the Astra Zeneca vaccine in select pharmacies and Dr. offices starting Monday.


This is great News!
Thanks for sharing!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## starvenger

TammyLynn33 said:


> I don’t think it’s just media causing vaccine hesitancy with this one. Was it a week ago the AZ wasn’t great for over 65, now they’ve changed their minds, good for everyone now apparently.
> Vaccines were acc to pharmacy companies to be given roughly 2 weeks apart . Now we will push that out to around 4 months .
> They are changing their guidance every week on things and if you were already hesitant before, there’s no way you aren’t moreso now .


I do agree that things are all over the place in terms of information. In a sense it's almost as if there is too much coming in at once, seemingly all of it contradictory, and you have to sort it out in the few minutes before your daily press conference. 

Honestly, I would hate to be the people that have to break all of this down and figure out what to say on the daily.


----------



## ottawamom

Drop that Astra Zeneca age threshold down another year or two and I'll be in line to get it. The news I'm hearing about the variants is scaring me. I'll take some protection over my current no protection.


----------



## mshanson3121

I have officially been given the no-go from my doctor re: getting the vaccine. Due to my health issues which put me at significant risk of reaction (including anaphylaxis), he said he wants to wait until we have some more data on reactions/people with my issues


----------



## mshanson3121

Question:

I know that the school of thought currently is that the mRNA vaccines are very effective at stopping you from developing severe illness, but there's only slight evidence that it prevents transmission. (Hopefully that changes!!!)

What about the other vaccines, the "traditional" format ones? Do they prevent transmission?


----------



## bababear_50

mshanson3121 said:


> I have officially been given the no-go from my doctor re: getting the vaccine. Due to my health issues which put me at significant risk of reaction (including anaphylaxis), he said he wants to wait until we have some more data on reactions/people with my issues ☹



Hi Hon
I am so sorry Hon.
It is good that you & the doctors are being proactive.
I will keep my fingers crossed that they are able to collect data and reactions quickly but safely.
Stay well & safe Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## quandrea

mshanson3121 said:


> I have officially been given the no-go from my doctor re: getting the vaccine. Due to my health issues which put me at significant risk of reaction (including anaphylaxis), he said he wants to wait until we have some more data on reactions/people with my issues ☹


All the more reason that most people should get the shot. So people like you who can’t will benefit from herd immunity.


----------



## LuvMyEAR

mshanson3121 said:


> I have officially been given the no-go from my doctor re: getting the vaccine. Due to my health issues which put me at significant risk of reaction (including anaphylaxis), he said he wants to wait until we have some more data on reactions/people with my issues ☹


Sorry to hear this. Hope your doctor determines and appropriate vaccine for you soon!


----------



## bcwife76

quandrea said:


> All the more reason that most people should get the shot. So people like you who can’t will benefit from herd immunity.


Completely agree!! Anyone who can get the shot should get the shot! I'll be rolling up my sleeves when my time comes (looking like mid to late May for my age group here in BC!)....for myself, for my family and for those that are medically unable to like @mshanson3121


----------



## LuvMyEAR

Over-65 Nova Scotian here. DH and I will definitely have our sleeves rolled up as soon as our turn rolls around.  Mentally prepared for side effects, no concerns about which vaccine will be administered. Our greatest hope is that the supply will be ample for all who will take the shot, and that will be almost everyone!


----------



## mshanson3121

Thank you ladies, it's definitely important for sure. DH will be getting his, and our son hopefully will be able to this fall (he'll be 14). So it will be DD and I that are up in the air ☹ So it looks like our own personal precautions will be in place for awhile (as both DD and I also have health issues that put us at greater risk of complications). On the plus side, my 88 year old cancer and stroke surviving grandmother is getting her shot Tuesday


----------



## Sue M

Yay, in BC we seem to be finally picking up some steam in vaccinations. I think this week finished the 80+group. So next week should start with 79 and down. 
I think my group 65-70 should be early April perhaps. 
I’m glad with the extra AZ vaccine coming in they’ve finally added more essential workers for vaccine in April. Teachers and daycare staff finally!  So happy this means my daughter will be getting vaccinated soon. 
I’ll be happy with whatever vaccine I get!  The sooner the better! 

Thanks Mel for sharing your experience. And glad to know that needle isn’t as long as it looks on tv!  Whew!


----------



## CanucksRock

In Alberta the AZ ended up being available for 1957-1961 - so my aunt got it. She’s primary caregiver for my 89 year old Grandma. My grandma will thankfully be fully vaccinated in 2 weeks. For the 64 & up bunch in my family they are scheduled to get the first dose of I’m guessing Pfizer next week including my Mom  As soon as I qualify I am getting it. My brother and his wife will be fully vaccinated in a couple weeks - there are in Texas so get both shots. (My SIL thus far is still the only person I personally know that got Covid, she did so back in December)


----------



## juniorbugman

My 88yr old Mother is scheduled for her first shot next Wednesday.  She wasn't in any hurry to get it because she says she goes nowhere but we want her to get it so now she is.   I don't know when I will get mine as I am in the 60-64 range but they haven't come to Durham Region yet so I wait.


----------



## mshanson3121

And now as of yesterday apparently they have come out that there IS a link between the AZ vaccine and dangerous blood clots (though rare) and some are pushing for Canada to amend it's usage of it, banning it in women ages 20-50 (since they are the highest risk apparently). Will be interesting to see how this one plays out. I mean, to me it doesn't seem like that big of a deal - use it for the older people, there's still Pfizer, J&J and Moderna. Am I missing any others?


----------



## von Monster

mshanson3121 said:


> And now as of yesterday apparently they have come out that there IS a link between the AZ vaccine and dangerous blood clots (though rare) and some are pushing for Canada to amend it's usage of it, banning it in women ages 20-50 (since they are the highest risk apparently). Will be interesting to see how this one plays out. I mean, to me it doesn't seem like that big of a deal - use it for the older people, there's still Pfizer, J&J and Moderna. Am I missing any others?



 Source? The only thing I can find is this but it's been neither published nor peer-reviewed at all, and the opposite of what the EMA is stating, and encouraging member states to resume inoculations . The Guardian and NYT are reporting the suspensions were likely political in nature in order to give governments 'breathing room' around the slow EU rollout.

I would say the science is very... fluid(?) right now and attempting to determine one way or the other to change the vaccine scheduling regime based on this is borderline useless with the data at hand.


----------



## mshanson3121

von Monster said:


> Source? The only thing I can find is this but it's been neither published nor peer-reviewed at all, and the opposite of what the EMA is stating, and encouraging member states to resume inoculations . The Guardian and NYT are reporting the suspensions were likely political in nature in order to give governments 'breathing room' around the slow EU rollout.
> 
> I would say the science is very... fluid(?) right now and attempting to determine one way or the other to change the vaccine scheduling regime based on this is borderline useless with the data at hand.



CBC News and pretty much all news sites today (Forbes, WSJ, among several others). As far as "peer-reviewed", while not formally published, multiple countries have confirmed the results.


----------



## von Monster

mshanson3121 said:


> CBC News and pretty much all news sites today



I would suggest you read the link I gave from The Guardian, NYT, and Politico. The CBC has done it's usual poor fact checking as per always and literally only linked a WSJ article reporting the non-published non-reviewed opinion of a doctor - a good one, but just one. The paper hasn't even been written yet, they simply held a news conference. The same CBC article actually links to the EMA report on their findings, which states basically carry on as the additional risk (if it exists) is almost infantesimal - however if you have symptoms of clots to go to your hospital to get checked out.

The direct quote from the EMA is "COVID-19 *Vaccine AstraZeneca is not associated with an increased overall risk of blood clotting disorders*. There have been *very rare cases of unusual blood clots* accompanied by *low levels of blood platelets* (components that help blood to clot) after vaccination. The reported cases were almost all in *women under 55*. B*ecause COVID-19 can be so serious *and is so widespread, *the benefits of the vaccine in preventing it outweigh the risks of side effects*." Emphasis mine, but the general takeaway I get is correlation != causation; more research to be done.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mshanson3121 said:


> CBC News and pretty much all news sites today



I read the CBC article... It’s all over the place with conflicting findings. 20 million doses, 20 cases...  of those 18 cases of a very rare bleeding condition, cerebral venous sinus thrombosis (CVST) — where veins that drain blood from the brain are obstructed and can potentially cause fatal bleeding.in pregnant & post pregnant women and women on birth control.  The article also mentions that the German medical professionals have successfully treated the clotting once it’s been identified but the treatment can not be given preventatively. 

I’ve not been able to find any other articles dated today... just the CBC one.


----------



## Debbie

von Monster said:


> The direct quote from the EMA is "COVID-19 *Vaccine AstraZeneca is not associated with an increased overall risk of blood clotting disorders*. There have been *very rare cases of unusual blood clots* accompanied by *low levels of blood platelets* (components that help blood to clot) after vaccination. The reported cases were almost all in *women under 55*. B*ecause COVID-19 can be so serious *and is so widespread, *the benefits of the vaccine in preventing it outweigh the risks of side effects*." Emphasis mine, but the general takeaway I get is correlation != causation; more research to be done.


 I read this as well, along with the if you have a headache that lasts 3 days, go to a doctor because problems can be prevented with early detection.


----------



## von Monster

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I read the CBC article... It’s all over the place with conflicting findings. 20 million doses, 20 cases...  of those 18 cases of a very rare bleeding condition, cerebral venous sinus thrombosis (CVST) — where veins that drain blood from the brain are obstructed and can potentially cause fatal bleeding.in pregnant & post pregnant women and women on birth control.  The article also mentions that the German medical professionals have successfully treated the clotting once it’s been identified but the treatment can not be given preventatively.
> 
> I’ve not been able to find any other articles dated today... just the CBC one.



I'm also pretty sure that there was ~20 cases in the ~5 million AZ shots given out, but generally something like ~36 people out of 5 million are expected to die from thrombosis from my reading earlier today (Reddits Coronavirus forum, so I'd have to dig for where the stats come from). The CDC states that 0.002% of the American population (10,000 per 5 million) come down with some sort of thrombosis every year.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi gang
Yeah so much conflicting information lately.
I am following my own Dr.'s advice and Health Canada.

Health Canada says AstraZeneca is safe after investigating blood clot reports:
https://globalnews.ca/news/7705977/astrazeneca-health-canada-safe/
The EU has investigated and vaccines are resuming there:
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-56440139
https://globalnews.ca/video/7707004...as-astrazeneca-covid-19-vaccine-investigation
To be completely honest ALL vaccines have been developed at a very rapid speed . Normally Vaccines go through an extensive  5-15 year test=reporting=data collecting=peer review ect.
But with Covid 19 we do not have the luxury of that time.
Yeah so much is being reported that I suggest anyone who is looking for the best advice ==ASK your own doctor.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## mshanson3121

von Monster said:


> I'm also pretty sure that there was ~20 cases in the ~5 million AZ shots given out, but generally something like ~36 people out of 5 million are expected to die from thrombosis from my reading earlier today (Reddits Coronavirus forum, so I'd have to dig for where the stats come from). The CDC states that 0.002% of the American population (10,000 per 5 million) come down with some sort of thrombosis every year.



I forget the numbers but the amount of cases they had with the severe clots were 8 - 9x higher than expected/normal.


----------



## mshanson3121

bababear_50 said:


> Hi gang
> Yeah so much conflicting information lately.
> I am following my own Dr.'s advice and Health Canada.
> 
> Health Canada says AstraZeneca is safe after investigating blood clot reports:
> https://globalnews.ca/news/7705977/astrazeneca-health-canada-safe/
> The EU has investigated and vaccines are resuming there:
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-56440139
> https://globalnews.ca/video/7707004...as-astrazeneca-covid-19-vaccine-investigation
> To be completely honest ALL vaccines have been developed at a very rapid speed . Normally Vaccines go through an extensive  5-15 year test=reporting=data collecting=peer review ect.
> But with Covid 19 we do not have the luxury of that time.
> Yeah so much is being reported that I suggest anyone who is looking for the best advice ==ASK your own doctor.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Exactly. I'm not sure why people are so quick to shoot this down. Maybe to quell their own anxiety? The reality is, we're all guinea pigs and are taking a gamble on these vaccines. Obviously, we all feel benefits outweigh the risk. However, seeing as how all vaccines have serious, including sometimes fatal side effects, I'm not sure why anyone would think the Covid vaccines will be any different. My point wasn't to say don't get it, just to share info that I literally just saw today. The articles (some of which were dated yesterday I guess, when the news broke) I've read have all said they HAVE found a link (not a possible link) and the entities saying otherwise ("not proven yet") are those who stand to profit from distribution. So, I take their arguments with a grain of salt (the discussion of which I wasn't wanting to dive into since it will obviously get political). As far as the arguments about it not being peer reviewed - honestly, as someone who knows more than many about the value of peer reviewed studies and what that does/doesn't mean, I say so what? While normally the gold standard, the reality is very little about Covid has been peer reviewed before it's gone into practice, and it doesn't mean the findings won't be confirmed once it is. Not being peer reviewed doesn't automatically invalidate the findings. It may only be 20 cases out of a few million *so far - *but as you say, this is also a rushed, brand new vaccine lacking the normal amount of research, for a virus we have relatively little information on. With hundreds of millions of people potentially going to be given this vaccine, even a tiny risk can add up to a significant number of people affected, so to me, it makes sense to dial it back, study it more and make sure - which is why some countries have not resumed using AZ yet and why some are recommending Canada not use it for anyone under age 55 (or whatever age they listed). Better safe than sorry, especially when we have 3 other vaccines NOT having this side effect.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I get this is a scary and unknown territory for us at the moment and we have so much information coming at us from all directions. I'll share the information that I gave Mel to look at when she was having a rough time dealing with the uncertainty surrounding the AZ vaccine. 
a family physician in Guelph, Anne-Marie Zajdlik,  has been putting out Facebook posts and blog postings almost daily over the last year. I'll copy the most recent ones that she talked about the concerns people are hearing. The first one even includes a link to a youtube video she created. She can be trusted as a very reliable source, she's been boots on the ground with  the AIDS treatment both here and in Lesotho South Africa where she helped build an orphanage for children who had lost their parents to AIDS. She helped establish our city's Covid-19 testing facility, continues to run her private practice, and is keeping our health unit informed.
The numbers in these posts might be a bit outdated but her message is still valid IMHO One other thing that I'm not sure has been mentioned or not in this thread (or within these 2 quoted posts) is that the vaccine that we currently have in Canada was produced in Indian, NOT the same facilities that manufactured the doses being given in the EU and that needs to be included in the thought process as well.*
*We're one of the health units that have the AZ being sent directly to doctor's offices for patients 60 - 64 and as such a LOT of worry that she was dealing with in her clinic and on her Facebook pager & blogsite
Post from March 12th-*

*ASTRAZENECA!
Let's get this right.
THERE IS NO EVIDENCE THAT THE OXFORD-ASTRAZENECA VACCINE CAUSES BLOOD CLOTS:
Lets look again at the science. Refer to this youtube video for an outline of how this vaccine works.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEBJeSyNObM&t=5s
Canada received the first 500,000 doses of this vaccine this week. It will be a very important vaccine for this country. It is 63%-67% effective after the first dose and 80 % effective after the second dose. This means that if you get this vaccine, you will be 80% less likely to get COVID 19 if you are exposed to COVID -19.
But, even better, this vaccine is 95%-100 % effective at preventing death from COVID-19, serious illness from COVID-19 and hospitalization from COVID-19. The mRNA vaccines from Pfizer and Moderna also reduce the risk of death, hospitalization and serious illness....BY THE SAME AMOUNT.
This means, that where it counts in the real world, the AstraZeneca vaccines stands up and prevents the endpoints that make COVID-19 a deadly virus. If this vaccine is offered to you, take it. Waiting for the next vaccine makes no sense. Waiting just increases the time that you are totally vulnerable to this virus and it's deadly outcomes.
A new safety review of 10 million patients who received the AstraZeneca vaccine showed no evidence of an increased risk of pulmonary embolism or deep vein thrombosis in any defined age group, gender, batch or in any particular country with its COVID-19 vaccine.
10 million people studied is huge. The more data you have, the greater it's accuracy. In those 10 million vaccine recipients, the risk of clotting was no greater than the usual risk of clotting in the general population. When the number of vaccinated people is so huge, many of them will develop illnesses they were about to develop regardless of the vaccine: heart attack, stroke, cancer, blood clots.
One can only say that the vaccine increases the risk of these diseases if many more people developed these conditions after vaccination than the number of people who develop these conditions without the vaccine, ie, the usual population incidence of the disease. 
It's way too easy to point fingers when people who are not taking the time to review the science make broad statements about a vaccine and it's possible association with a significant side effect or disease.
Just like the flushot which is given while the flu is spreading in a community, people may be about to exhibit the symptoms of the flu, just as they have been vaccinated. The flushot did not cause the flu, the flu virus caused the flu.
Get the vaccine if it is offered to you. We must get ahead of the spread of the variants of concern. If we hold back for a vaccine we perceive to be 'better' we will lose this race.
Stay strong folks. Be smart and scientific!!!!
Anne-Marie 

Post from March 15
"GOSSIP is NOT SCIENCE!" 
You know what? I want to apologize to all of you. Politics, science, medicine and social media have all mixed together into a sometimes confusing mess making everyone so anxious and you do not deserve to feel more anxiety.
So, let's get the facts straight.
The AstraZeneca vaccine is a very safe and effective vaccine that does not cause an increased risk of developing blood clots.
Remember when folks were upset because Health Canada took so long to approve this vaccine? I am glad they took that long. We are very conservative and risk averse in this country when it comes to medications and vaccines. We take longer than most countries to approve treatments that have sometimes been used for years in other countries before we approve them. Our approach is not different with these COVID-19 vaccines. We took our time.
Many European countries rushed their approval process. I think that has left them feeling a little vulnerable when if comes to the risks that may be associated with these vaccines. As a result, they may have over-reacted to the alleged concerns about the AstraZeneca vaccine. *
*Here is what every European country that has suspended the use of this vaccine has decided to do. They are* *waiting for Europe's bloc-wide medicines regulator ( Health Canada equivalent) to investigate a very small number of serious blood clotting issues.*
*Perhaps it may have been better to do this 'due diligence' before they approved the vaccine? Maybe.
That regulator, the European Medicines Agency, is expected by Thursday to give it's verdict on safety and potential risks from a review of the reported cases. The agency said that while the investigation is going on, “the benefits of the AstraZeneca vaccine in preventing COVID-19, outweigh the risks of side effects.” They are recommending that countries keep using the vaccine and they have already stated there is no evidence of a link between the reported blood clots and the AstraZeneca vaccine.
AstraZeneca has shown that there have been 37 reports of blood clots out of more than 17 million people vaccinated in the 27-country European Union and Britain. They can't fake this stuff.
They are being watched by every scientific community in the world....very, very closely watched. There is no evidence that the AstraZeneca vaccine carries an increased risk of clots. Those 17 million people who received the vaccine are still at risk for having their heart attacks their cancers and their blood clots and unless the vaccine causes many more than what is expected in a given population at anytime, you cannot link the vaccine to the negative health outcomes.
The World Health Organization has also said that the data does not suggest the vaccine caused the clots and that people should continue to be immunized.*
*“Many thousands of people develop blood clots annually in the EU for different reasons,” the European Medicines Agency said. The incidence in vaccinated people "is not higher than that seen in the general population.” *
*The vaccine that both doctor's offices and pharmacies are receiving is the AstraZeneca vaccine. I will admit that it is a big deal that 5 countries in the European Union have temporarily suspended the use of this vaccine. It would make me second guess whether or not I should get this vaccine if I were not a physician who is following the research closely. You are totally entitled to be uncomfortable but please, base that discomfort on the facts, not gossip and not Google MD or any other social media site that is not a reputable medical source of information.
Our ever cautious, ever risk averse, ever conservative Health Canada agrees and they have already done their homework.
Take home message:
It is much more risky to remain unvaccinated if you are an at risk population based on age, exposure risk and underlying health issues. COVID-19 is by far much more deadly than 37 blood clots in 17 million people. Not to downplay the devastation the a person experiences who develops a serious blood clot.
Take the first vaccine you are offered and trust the science. Governments are fearful and some of their decisions, like temporarily suspending the use of a very good vaccine, are not based on science, they are based on that fear.
We need governments and science working together. No question. But what we do not need is mis-information on social media and gossip to delay the vaccination of our citizens.*
*Anne-Marie 

Final tid-bit from her St. Paddy's Day post
Follow the guidelines, wear a mask.  The variants will not affect us if we keep community transmission low and avoid getting infected.  It's only months away before enough of us will be immunized to get way ahead of COVID-19.*
*Both the French President and the British Prime Minister have asked to receive the AstraZeneca vaccine.  And the European Union's Health Agency has stated that this vaccine does not increase the risk of clots.  Health Canada, the FDA and The World Health Organization have all reviewed the research and they all agree.*
*Get whatever vaccine is offered to you.*


----------



## MoreTravels

Do you know COVID-19 cause blood clot as one of its complication? Yes. 1/100
Do you know the risk of AZ vaccine and blood clot 1/250,000 to 1/500,000

https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/coronavirus/2021/3/19/1_5353995.html

So I am confused as of why people would be so worried to give up vaccine and rather take COVID risk?!


----------



## mshanson3121

MoreTravels said:


> Do you know COVID-19 cause blood clot as one of its complication? Yes. 1/100
> Do you know the risk of AZ vaccine and blood clot 1/250,000 to 1/500,000
> 
> https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/coronavirus/2021/3/19/1_5353995.html
> 
> So I am confused as of why people would be so worried to give up vaccine and rather take COVID risk?!



No one has said they were worried!!!! As for the countries who have shut it down until they can study it further, I'm assuming it's because a) it's the TYPE of blood clot (not the same as what you get with Covid which are your more "typical" clots) and b ) let's face it - liability reasons. There's a big difference between randomly catching Covid and developing clots as a side effect and being injected by a doctor by a company's vaccine during a massive government-pushed vaccine campaign and developing rare but often fatal blood clots. I mean, it's kind of easy to see why they would want to play it safe C) just common sense. Again, the clots with Covid are random and unpredictable and unpreventable. But if you KNOW that a certain group of people are at higher risk (even if slight) for something from one particular vaccine, then you can choose to either not use that vaccine in that group of people (like France I believe is doing) or if you do go ahead, at least you can and the patient can be better aware of the potential risk, pay better attention to side effects in the weeks following, and be better educated to react quickly with the treatment they've found.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I get this is a scary and unknown territory for us at the moment and we have so much information coming at us from all directions. I'll share the information that I gave Mel to look at when she was having a rough time dealing with the uncertainty surrounding the AZ vaccine.
> a family physician in Guelph, Anne-Marie Zajdlik, has been putting out Facebook posts and blog postings almost daily over the last year.*
> 
> *Get the vaccine if it is offered to you. We must get ahead of the spread of the variants of concern. If we hold back for a vaccine we perceive to be 'better' we will lose this race.
> Stay strong folks. Be smart and scientific!!!!
> Anne-Marie *


Thank you for posting Dr. Zajdlik's FB posts, Donald. While not living in your area, I have followed her all along, and her sense and calm have helped to weather any storm going on. She has no reason to continually share her thoughts but to allay the fears and make sense of too little and/or convoluted information for the people. With the move to anyone 60 and over, that will open the door for my husband and myself to try to be vaccinated. When it happens, we will be vigilant in monitoring ourselves for any anomalies. I understand the fear of the unknown, but for us, it is a matter of benefits over risks.


----------



## bababear_50

mshanson3121 said:


> No one has said they were worried!!!! As for the countries who have shut it down until they can study it further, I'm assuming it's because a) it's the TYPE of blood clot (not the same as what you get with Covid which are your more "typical" clots) and b ) let's face it - liability reasons. There's a big difference between randomly catching Covid and developing clots as a side effect and being injected by a doctor by a company's vaccine during a massive government-pushed vaccine campaign and developing rare but often fatal blood clots. I mean, it's kind of easy to see why they would want to play it safe C) just common sense. Again, the clots with Covid are random and unpredictable and unpreventable. But if you KNOW that a certain group of people are at higher risk (even if slight) for something from one particular vaccine, then you can choose to either not use that vaccine in that group of people (like France I believe is doing) or if you do go ahead, at least you can and the patient can be better aware of the potential risk, pay better attention to side effects in the weeks following, and be better educated to react quickly with the treatment they've found.



Oh yes people who are getting and considering the Vaccine are definitely anxious ,nervous and worried ,,I can vouch for that.

No one likes being the first *million* in their Country to take a new Vaccine.

Even people who have taken the Pfizer and Moderna are anxious ,nervous & worried.

The thing is they are also overjoyed to have the opportunity to live because of the Vaccines.

See I don't see it as a "*Massive government pushed Vaccine campaign" as you wrote.
But then I have always viewed our vaccine availability here in Canada as one of great fortune.
I know so many Countries right now that have no vaccine program.


We don't know all the reason why a Country does something ,,be it financial,,, culture,  political,,,,,,. religious ,,,,health ,,,,or as so many European countries have said *a simple supply issue* ,, many reasons are possible.

As more and more people are becoming Vaccinated the data is growing.
Millions and millions of people have had the AstraZeneca vaccine and researchers and scientist are gathering great measured data.

I think some good real time data is being collected as UK has been administering this vaccine since Dec 9th 2020 and millions of doses.
So we are almost into 4 months of info.

JMHO (just my honest opinion)..
Hugs
Mel


----------



## wdwmom3

I know all these unknowns can be scary.  But I don’t see this as any reasons why things should be changed.  

They have identified a very rare possible side effect, the particular group it could happen to (still very rare) and they even know the signs and how to treat it.   Sound to me like all they need to do is give people who get the shot the warning signs to watch for and tell them to seek medical attention if they notice these signs.  And advise the medical community how to treat it.  

Let’s face it there is also a risk that someone could get any vaccines and have an allergic reaction.  They could have an allergy to something they aren’t aware of.  That’s why everyone has to wait 15 mins after the shot, and some people 30 mins.  When I took my dad to get the shot there was a nurse in the recovery area and she had medication on her to treat an allergic reaction if someone had one.  

To me this very rare chance of the blood clots is no different.  It’s just something people need to be told about and told what to do if they have certain symptoms.  Too much hype about this will just cause people to worry too much and avoid the vaccine needlessly. People need straight forward facts that clearly put the risks in perspective, not news stories that are going to scare them.


----------



## mshanson3121

bababear_50 said:


> See I don't see it as a "*Massive government pushed Vaccine campaign" as you wrote.



I don't mean it as a negative thing, but the reality is there_ is_ a government-funded campaign going on, they are offering grants to entities to publicly promote the idea of vaccine safety. Not in some evil, conspiracy theory sort of way as the anti-vaxxers love to depict, but in a "let's try to make people feel safe and secure in their decision" sort of way; a confidence builder if you will - because yes, we all know there is a lot of (legitimate) vaccine hesitancy. But when you do that (push hard to say "It's safe!!!")... and then if even a few people start dying because of these blood clots... well, we all know how that will go.


----------



## bababear_50

mshanson3121 said:


> I don't mean it as a negative thing, but the reality is there_ is_ a government-funded campaign going on, they are offering grants to entities to publicly promote the idea of vaccine safety. Not in some evil, conspiracy theory sort of way as the anti-vaxxers love to depict, but in a "let's try to make people feel safe and secure in their decision" sort of way; a confidence builder if you will - because yes, we all know there is a lot of (legitimate) vaccine hesitancy. But when you do that (push hard to say "It's safe!!!")... and then if even a few people start dying because of these blood clots... well, we all know how that will go.



I agree we have to be safe when we pass along information. 

Everything I have read has said that yes X number of people have developed blood clots during a certain time period following a vaccine. 
Would X number of people have naturally developed blood clots whether they took the vaccine or not.?

 Warnings/ precautions / side effects on vaccines happen when real proof (data) is indicated and so far they don't have that data.

Hugs 
Mel


----------



## quandrea

Donald - my hero said:


> *I get this is a scary and unknown territory for us at the moment and we have so much information coming at us from all directions. I'll share the information that I gave Mel to look at when she was having a rough time dealing with the uncertainty surrounding the AZ vaccine.
> a family physician in Guelph, Anne-Marie Zajdlik,  has been putting out Facebook posts and blog postings almost daily over the last year. I'll copy the most recent ones that she talked about the concerns people are hearing. The first one even includes a link to a youtube video she created. She can be trusted as a very reliable source, she's been boots on the ground with  the AIDS treatment both here and in Lesotho South Africa where she helped build an orphanage for children who had lost their parents to AIDS. She helped establish our city's Covid-19 testing facility, continues to run her private practice, and is keeping our health unit informed.
> The numbers in these posts might be a bit outdated but her message is still valid IMHO One other thing that I'm not sure has been mentioned or not in this thread (or within these 2 quoted posts) is that the vaccine that we currently have in Canada was produced in Indian, NOT the same facilities that manufactured the doses being given in the EU and that needs to be included in the thought process as well.*
> *We're one of the health units that have the AZ being sent directly to doctor's offices for patients 60 - 64 and as such a LOT of worry that she was dealing with in her clinic and on her Facebook pager & blogsite
> Post from March 12th-*
> 
> *ASTRAZENECA!
> Let's get this right.
> THERE IS NO EVIDENCE THAT THE OXFORD-ASTRAZENECA VACCINE CAUSES BLOOD CLOTS:
> Lets look again at the science. Refer to this youtube video for an outline of how this vaccine works.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEBJeSyNObM&t=5s
> Canada received the first 500,000 doses of this vaccine this week. It will be a very important vaccine for this country. It is 63%-67% effective after the first dose and 80 % effective after the second dose. This means that if you get this vaccine, you will be 80% less likely to get COVID 19 if you are exposed to COVID -19.
> But, even better, this vaccine is 95%-100 % effective at preventing death from COVID-19, serious illness from COVID-19 and hospitalization from COVID-19. The mRNA vaccines from Pfizer and Moderna also reduce the risk of death, hospitalization and serious illness....BY THE SAME AMOUNT.
> This means, that where it counts in the real world, the AstraZeneca vaccines stands up and prevents the endpoints that make COVID-19 a deadly virus. If this vaccine is offered to you, take it. Waiting for the next vaccine makes no sense. Waiting just increases the time that you are totally vulnerable to this virus and it's deadly outcomes.
> A new safety review of 10 million patients who received the AstraZeneca vaccine showed no evidence of an increased risk of pulmonary embolism or deep vein thrombosis in any defined age group, gender, batch or in any particular country with its COVID-19 vaccine.
> 10 million people studied is huge. The more data you have, the greater it's accuracy. In those 10 million vaccine recipients, the risk of clotting was no greater than the usual risk of clotting in the general population. When the number of vaccinated people is so huge, many of them will develop illnesses they were about to develop regardless of the vaccine: heart attack, stroke, cancer, blood clots.
> One can only say that the vaccine increases the risk of these diseases if many more people developed these conditions after vaccination than the number of people who develop these conditions without the vaccine, ie, the usual population incidence of the disease.
> It's way too easy to point fingers when people who are not taking the time to review the science make broad statements about a vaccine and it's possible association with a significant side effect or disease.
> Just like the flushot which is given while the flu is spreading in a community, people may be about to exhibit the symptoms of the flu, just as they have been vaccinated. The flushot did not cause the flu, the flu virus caused the flu.
> Get the vaccine if it is offered to you. We must get ahead of the spread of the variants of concern. If we hold back for a vaccine we perceive to be 'better' we will lose this race.
> Stay strong folks. Be smart and scientific!!!!
> Anne-Marie
> 
> Post from March 15
> "GOSSIP is NOT SCIENCE!"
> You know what? I want to apologize to all of you. Politics, science, medicine and social media have all mixed together into a sometimes confusing mess making everyone so anxious and you do not deserve to feel more anxiety.
> So, let's get the facts straight.
> The AstraZeneca vaccine is a very safe and effective vaccine that does not cause an increased risk of developing blood clots.
> Remember when folks were upset because Health Canada took so long to approve this vaccine? I am glad they took that long. We are very conservative and risk averse in this country when it comes to medications and vaccines. We take longer than most countries to approve treatments that have sometimes been used for years in other countries before we approve them. Our approach is not different with these COVID-19 vaccines. We took our time.
> Many European countries rushed their approval process. I think that has left them feeling a little vulnerable when if comes to the risks that may be associated with these vaccines. As a result, they may have over-reacted to the alleged concerns about the AstraZeneca vaccine. *
> *Here is what every European country that has suspended the use of this vaccine has decided to do. They are* *waiting for Europe's bloc-wide medicines regulator ( Health Canada equivalent) to investigate a very small number of serious blood clotting issues.*
> *Perhaps it may have been better to do this 'due diligence' before they approved the vaccine? Maybe.
> That regulator, the European Medicines Agency, is expected by Thursday to give it's verdict on safety and potential risks from a review of the reported cases. The agency said that while the investigation is going on, “the benefits of the AstraZeneca vaccine in preventing COVID-19, outweigh the risks of side effects.” They are recommending that countries keep using the vaccine and they have already stated there is no evidence of a link between the reported blood clots and the AstraZeneca vaccine.
> AstraZeneca has shown that there have been 37 reports of blood clots out of more than 17 million people vaccinated in the 27-country European Union and Britain. They can't fake this stuff.
> They are being watched by every scientific community in the world....very, very closely watched. There is no evidence that the AstraZeneca vaccine carries an increased risk of clots. Those 17 million people who received the vaccine are still at risk for having their heart attacks their cancers and their blood clots and unless the vaccine causes many more than what is expected in a given population at anytime, you cannot link the vaccine to the negative health outcomes.
> The World Health Organization has also said that the data does not suggest the vaccine caused the clots and that people should continue to be immunized.*
> *“Many thousands of people develop blood clots annually in the EU for different reasons,” the European Medicines Agency said. The incidence in vaccinated people "is not higher than that seen in the general population.” *
> *The vaccine that both doctor's offices and pharmacies are receiving is the AstraZeneca vaccine. I will admit that it is a big deal that 5 countries in the European Union have temporarily suspended the use of this vaccine. It would make me second guess whether or not I should get this vaccine if I were not a physician who is following the research closely. You are totally entitled to be uncomfortable but please, base that discomfort on the facts, not gossip and not Google MD or any other social media site that is not a reputable medical source of information.
> Our ever cautious, ever risk averse, ever conservative Health Canada agrees and they have already done their homework.
> Take home message:
> It is much more risky to remain unvaccinated if you are an at risk population based on age, exposure risk and underlying health issues. COVID-19 is by far much more deadly than 37 blood clots in 17 million people. Not to downplay the devastation the a person experiences who develops a serious blood clot.
> Take the first vaccine you are offered and trust the science. Governments are fearful and some of their decisions, like temporarily suspending the use of a very good vaccine, are not based on science, they are based on that fear.
> We need governments and science working together. No question. But what we do not need is mis-information on social media and gossip to delay the vaccination of our citizens.*
> *Anne-Marie
> 
> Final tid-bit from her St. Paddy's Day post
> Follow the guidelines, wear a mask.  The variants will not affect us if we keep community transmission low and avoid getting infected.  It's only months away before enough of us will be immunized to get way ahead of COVID-19.*
> *Both the French President and the British Prime Minister have asked to receive the AstraZeneca vaccine.  And the European Union's Health Agency has stated that this vaccine does not increase the risk of clots.  Health Canada, the FDA and The World Health Organization have all reviewed the research and they all agree.*
> *Get whatever vaccine is offered to you.*


Excellent information. I’m really disappointed (not surprised though) in the media. They are quick to jump on these “reaction” stories and spread confusion and fear. When I’m looking for info, I go directly to the science journals so I know I’m getting my information from the primary source. The internet and the media have many positives, however there is so much junk being published by who knows who that one must be very skeptical of what one reads.


----------



## mshanson3121

quandrea said:


> Excellent information. I’m really disappointed (not surprised though) in the media. They are quick to jump on these “reaction” stories and spread confusion and fear. When I’m looking for info, I go directly to the science journals so I know I’m getting my information from the primary source. The internet and the media have many positives, however there is so much junk being published by who knows who that one must be very skeptical of what one reads.



Seeing as how CBC, Wall Street Journal and Forbes are considered reputable sources, and they linked to further reputable sources in their articles, I hardly considered what they were publishing junk. But Lord knows that's the last time I ever mention any vaccine news here again unless it's doing nothing but singing praises.


----------



## damo

mshanson3121 said:


> Seeing as how CBC, Wall Street Journal and Forbes are considered reputable sources, and they linked to further reputable sources in their articles, I hardly considered what they were publishing junk. But Lord knows that's the last time I ever mention any vaccine news here again unless it's doing nothing but singing praises.



Another bit of vaccine news that got a lot of press was the report out of Norway about several seniors in their 90s who died after having the Pfizer shot.  Eventually, it was determined that a larger number of seniors in their 90s die every week and it was most likely just their time.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...atients-vaccinated-against-covid-19-1.5272547
Several main media sites reported it.... https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-norway-idUSKBN29P2R1

And the actual facts... https://www.politifact.com/factchec...-deaths-after-covid-19-shot-were-among-very-/


These things are newsworthy but lots of things get exaggerated.  Initial reports had these seniors dying immediately after, where in actual fact these seniors died within six days after the shot, creating a normal number of seniors dying in that time period.  There was a lot of truth in the report but that doesn't make their hypothesis conclusive.


----------



## quandrea

mshanson3121 said:


> Seeing as how CBC, Wall Street Journal and Forbes are considered reputable sources, and they linked to further reputable sources in their articles, I hardly considered what they were publishing junk. But Lord knows that's the last time I ever mention any vaccine news here again unless it's doing nothing but singing praises.


Nothing I said was directed at you or what you posted, just media coverage in general. I’m sorry if I offended you.


----------



## quandrea

damo said:


> Another bit of vaccine news that got a lot of press was the report out of Norway about several seniors in their 90s who died after having the Pfizer shot.  Eventually, it was determined that a larger number of seniors in their 90s die every week and it was most likely just their time.
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...atients-vaccinated-against-covid-19-1.5272547
> Several main media sites reported it.... https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-norway-idUSKBN29P2R1
> 
> And the actual facts... https://www.politifact.com/factchec...-deaths-after-covid-19-shot-were-among-very-/
> 
> 
> These things are newsworthy but lots of things get exaggerated.  Initial reports had these seniors dying immediately after, where in actual fact these seniors died within six days after the shot, creating a normal number of seniors dying in that time period.  There was a lot of truth in the report but that doesn't make their hypothesis conclusive.


This was my point. The media is looking for stories where the science shows there are none. It does a disservice to the public.


----------



## ottawamom

Time to take a step back and breathe before posting people. Some posts are getting heated. We're all in this together just hoping to get through to the other side with our bodies and sanity intact.


----------



## damo

MoreTravels said:


> Do you know COVID-19 cause blood clot as one of its complication? Yes. 1/100
> Do you know the risk of AZ vaccine and blood clot 1/250,000 to 1/500,000
> 
> https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/coronavirus/2021/3/19/1_5353995.html
> 
> So I am confused as of why people would be so worried to give up vaccine and rather take COVID risk?!



I do think that the hesitancy of people to get the AZ shot was the reason it was so easy for my husband and I to get it.  We made one phone call and got an appointment and actually had a choice of times.  I was quite shocked, honestly.


----------



## redrosesix

MoreTravels said:


> Do you know COVID-19 cause blood clot as one of its complication? Yes. 1/100
> Do you know the risk of AZ vaccine and blood clot 1/250,000 to 1/500,000
> 
> https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/coronavirus/2021/3/19/1_5353995.html
> 
> So I am confused as of why people would be so worried to give up vaccine and rather take COVID risk?!



This.

My only concern with the AZ vaccine is that it is proven to be not quite as effective against the SA variant, but still better than nothing.  I read that all of the companies are looking at doing a booster later on to cover variants, including the one from Brazil.

We're in Nova Scotia and I had hoped to get DH in for the AZ vaccine in Halifax -- but they didn't allot enough for the city and all of the spots got used up for 63-64 year olds (his age group).  They were only 25 percent full in other parts of the province so they opened it up to anyone 60+.  It wasn't good planning since we have the most cases and we're in contact with more people here.he's our shopper and errand runner so we're pushing him to get it because it's optional for my mother and I to go out at all. 

I would also like them to open the vaccine up to school workers and teachers -- my daughter is one and I would gladly give her my spot. She's 21 so she'll be in the very last group since NS is only doing by age.  But if a 5 year old falls in the playground she can't just throw them a bandaid from 6 feet away.  There are so many parts of her job where the 6 foot rule has to be ignored.  They are doing police officers now because they sometimes have to give first aid -- school workers should be the same.

PS. there are 2 other vaccines which might soon be approved, one developed in Edmonton.  Unfortunately the CBC reported the Janssen vaccine as a 5th authorized vaccine but it is actually just the J&J vaccine which had already been approved.


----------



## bababear_50

AstraZeneca's most recent statement following a large scale trial in USA.
March 22 2021

"In a statement, AstraZeneca said its COVID-19 vaccine had a 79% efficacy rate at preventing symptomatic COVID and was 100% effective in stopping severe disease and hospitalization. Investigators said the vaccine was effective across all ages, including older people — which previous studies in other countries had failed to establish."

Scientists have been awaiting results of the U.S. study in hopes it will clear up some of the confusion about just how well the shots really work.

Britain first authorized the vaccine based on partial results from testing in the United Kingdom, Brazil and South Africa that suggested the shots were about 70% effective. But those results were clouded by a manufacturing mistake that led some participants to get just a half dose in their first shot — an error the researchers didn’t immediately acknowledge.


https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...-ages/ar-BB1ePwxx?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggFp5
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Griffin11

juniorbugman said:


> My 88yr old Mother is scheduled for her first shot next Wednesday.  She wasn't in any hurry to get it because she says she goes nowhere but we want her to get it so now she is.   I don't know when I will get mine as I am in the 60-64 range but they haven't come to Durham Region yet so I wait.


If you're in Durham you can travel to Toronto to get the vaccine at a pharmacy.  You don't need to be a Toronto resident.


----------



## wdwmom3

People need to be careful about comparing vaccines against each other and saying one is more effective then the other.   You can’t really do that because they weren’t tested alongside each other.  All the vaccines were tested in different places, at slightly different times and under different conditions.  So we don’t actually know which one is “more” effective.  They could very well be equal. 

In order to compare the different vaccines they would need a trial where one group is given one vaccine and another group is given another one.  And then the results compared.  Kind of like how they do a trial with a placebo.  

Just wanted to remind people of this so people aren’t avoiding certain vaccines because they think others are more effective.


----------



## quandrea

Griffin11 said:


> If you're in Durham you can travel to Toronto to get the vaccine at a pharmacy.  You don't need to be a Toronto resident.


I’d read no region jumping. This is good news.


----------



## bababear_50

quandrea said:


> I’d read no region jumping. This is good news.


When I made inquiries last week I was told the only requirement was age.
60=64 yrs.
Hope that helps
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I believe people who live in Ontario cannot be denied from getting vaccinated in any Ontario region. My parents have friends who travelled to Kingston to get theirs as I believe they are further along than where they are.


----------



## vegs1

bababear_50 said:


> When I made inquiries last week I was told the only requirement was age.
> 60=64 yrs.
> Hope that helps
> Mel



This was actually released regarding region hopping....

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/ontarian...to-receive-covid-19-vaccine-quicker-1.5345213
In the statement I watched, the health minister asked for everyone to wait until it was in their own region not only to help allocate vaccines, but because you may be entering a hot spot and picking up virus then shedding it into your own region.  That being said, I know someone who travelled an hour and a half to Windsor to get one. The pharmacist did mention to them that they had a lot of vaccine but that really they should have had it in their own area.


----------



## Griffin11

quandrea said:


> I’d read no region jumping. This is good news.


I believe the vaccines delivered through public health units (ie. at hospitals and other mass vaccination clinics) are all restricted to residents of that area (since the number of vaccines are allocated that way), but the pharmacy vaccines are not limited by where you live (just whether or not you can get to a participating pharmacy).  There will be more participating pharmacies soon too.


----------



## bababear_50

Griffin11 said:


> I believe the vaccines delivered through public health units (ie. at hospitals and other mass vaccination clinics) are all restricted to residents of that area (since the number of vaccines are allocated that way), but the pharmacy vaccines are not limited by where you live (just whether or not you can get to a participating pharmacy).  There will be more participating pharmacies soon too.



True and I believe they are doubling the available pharmacies in the next 2 weeks.

Loblaws
Shoppers
Rexall
Independent Pharmacies
Costco
etc

*Last updated: March 22, 2021*

*COVID-19 pharmacy vaccine locations*
*Find your closest pharmacy to get the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine if you are age 60 or older.*


https://covid-19.ontario.ca/vaccine-locationsHugs
Mel


----------



## grantclaire

Hi, I got my first Astrazeneca shot yesterday at a Pharmacy in Toronto. I work as a caretaker at a small school and I am 61 this year.  I have great coworkers who very excited for me!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, I just wanted to make a quick post (honest I've edited my words a LOT!) to perhaps help keep this thread open. I think Mel wanted to share her joy at having received her first vaccination shot, she admitted that she was nervous due to the information she had access to but ended up being glad she went ahead and wanted to share some details for others who might be wondering about her experience. It's been wonderful to see more people share their experiences with all 3 of the vaccines we have available and the sense of nearing a finish line has been wonderful to share.*

*I am purposely NOT quoting anyone's posts here because i don't want to have anyone feel they're being unheard, belittled or attacked. Everyone is coming with their own unique set of circumstances, our current levels of existing stress, individual family dynamics, different political positions, distrust in the government, media or both (whether that existed pre:COVID-19 or is a new development) and an ever rising exhaustion as we have past the horrid mile marker of 1 year down this rabbit hole.*

*I am only one person and I'm fully aware that my views are occasionally seen as naïve or that I'm wearing rose-coloured glasses and that's fine. I just wanted to suggest that we abide by what Mel has asked in the title of her thread "no talking about politics" and allow this thread to continue to exist as a place for us to share our experiences with getting the shot in the arm. It's great to see people discussing how easy or hard it is to get vaccinated and understand how the difference between regions, even within the same provinces, is just serving to increase people's anxiety.  Wish there was an easy answer to that one! *


----------



## OnceUponATime15

quandrea said:


> I’d read no region jumping. This is good news.



My Sister & BIL live in Durham Region and both received the AZ vaccine in Scarborough last Friday.. just  a 10 minute drive from home.  I’m waiting to hear what pharmacies in Durham will be added to the Ontario regions currently served, if it isn’t to be by next week I’ll probably do the same as they did.  One phone call, multiple appointments offered and they were done the same day & were the only two people there at the time for vaccinations.


----------



## starvenger

York is registering 70 and up for shots starting tomorrow.


----------



## Aladora

My mother, who was born in 1946, just texted me that she is booked for her first vaccination next Tuesday! So VERY happy!!!


----------



## Spotthecat

I don't care which one I get...DH is 50, I'm 49...come on York region!!!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Aladora said:


> My mother, who was born in 1946, just texted me that she is booked for her first vaccination next Tuesday! So VERY happy!!!



The peace of mind it will give your Mother (and You) can’t be overstated.  My 93 yr old Mom was vaccinated last Tuesday at a mass vaccination clinic (Moderna) operated by public health here in Durham Region, she has regained a “spark” that has been missing for months & months.  I knew she had been concerned and struggling with the endless barrage of media coverage, most pretty grim.  I didn’t realize just how much she was worried and fearful of catching covid.  She was booked on the spot for her second dose - July 6th.

Credit where it is due... the process for Mom was seamless and compassionate! Kudos to DRPH for their role in making it work. 

*_* Edited 6:30pm  - additional info_


----------



## Donald - my hero

*the medical director of our health unit is a brute, fully committed to do whatever is needed to keep us healthy so we've been ahead of the curve from the beginning of everything - first area in the entire country to put a mask mandate in place,  and it's a public health order so there's no getting around it, established dedicated COVID-19 testing sites in early April last year in various areas throughout the massive area we cover,  had us purchase 2 freezers to properly store the Pfizer vaccine in December,  set up mass vaccination clinics before the vaccine arrived, had our own online portal to book vaccines up and running in early February and we're already into phase 2. I've been pre-registered since March 9th because I'm considered at risk (one of the only times I've been excited to have an official mental health diagnosis) but haven't heard yet to book my shot.  Hubby was born in 61 so is eligible for the AZ vaccine but didn't call our doctor's office to get one (the first few days that was allowed then they got overrun and are randomly calling patients who are being picked by some sort of bizarre lottery system!) He didn't want to get his shot before I get mine because I'm not eligible for the AZ even if I was old enough our health unit wants at risk people getting one of the mNRA shots.  Until I get my first shot I can't go for the treatments I need for my bipolar disorder and my gem of a hubby said he'd feel too guilty. *


----------



## ottawamom

Except if he gets it then the two of you could go grocery shopping together again. That may help to boost your mood too.


----------



## starvenger

Spotthecat said:


> I don't care which one I get...DH is 50, I'm 49...come on York region!!!


I'm in the same cohort as you . It'll probably be AZ for us but I think there's a good chance that by the time they get down to 50-55 we'll be getting any of the 3 (maybe 4) available.

I'm actually curious about the plant-based (possibly vegan?) option they're developing in Canada, seeing as that will likely be our vaccine of record when boosters are required.


----------



## LPnerd

wdwmom3 said:


> Yay!!! So happy for you.
> 
> A friend of mine got her shot last week (health care). She didn’t get the same vaccine as you, I think she got Pfizer? She said she didn’t even feel the needle.  My dad (over 80) got his yesterday and said the same thing.


I had moderna, same. and I'm a big shot baby. I had a sore arm the next day and was tired so climbed in bed and binged on TV. the end. get the second one mar. 23rd.


----------



## wdwmom3

Anyone in Ontario know if retail workers that work in general retail, say like a clothing store are included in phase 2? My daughter and her coworkers are trying to figure that out.   The information isn’t very clear.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

wdwmom3 said:


> Anyone in Ontario know if retail workers that work in general retail, say like a clothing store are included in phase 2? My daughter and her coworkers are trying to figure that out.   The information isn’t very clear.



Not sure about retail.  It may be in this article.  My DD is a manager at a restaurant so I copied this link for her.

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/ontario-...ne-in-phase-2-officials-now-confirm-1.5357510


----------



## bababear_50

*wdwmom3*

My son sent me these links

https://www.uhn.ca/Covid19#
https://www.toronto.ca/home/covid-1...get-vaccinated/?accordion=vaccine-eligibility
https://covid-19.ontario.ca/ontarios-covid-19-vaccination-plan#phase-2
https://www.ontario.ca/page/vaccines
I think she might be phase 2 if she can not work from home.
My oldest son is in retail also ,,but my other two sons fortunately can work from home.
(I worry about him all the time).


Hugs
Mel


----------



## lizzyb

Good for you! Can't wait for us to get ours!


----------



## MoreTravels

I am glad to see Canada is pushing the vaccines out as soon as possible after the January delay. However, they are doing this through the unconventional way of delaying the second dose to 4 months. What if this delay strategy fails? I don't think there is any country to show the immunity still works well after such a long delay. Does that mean we have to start from scratch and get re-vaccinated the third time, if a delayed booster fails to provide adequate immunity? I am somewhat worried about the outcome. I guess we will not find out until this summer when most Canadians get their second doses at a delay compared to other countries. I truly hope this delay strategy works out at the end.


----------



## pangyal

I booked my dad this morning for Friday at Sunnybrook (Toronto) for his first shot and booked my mom for an AZ shot at a pharmacy next Tuesday. The Toronto-area pharmacies are currently out of vaccine, but expect to get more this week. I haven’t been super worried about either of them, but I’m more relieved that they’re up for their turns so soon than I thought I was! It’s so nice to be hearing positive stories around this nonsense of a year for once.


----------



## Donald - my hero

wdwmom3 said:


> Anyone in Ontario know if retail workers that work in general retail, say like a clothing store are included in phase 2? My daughter and her coworkers are trying to figure that out.   The information isn’t very clear.


*this information comes from my health unit which has done a great job at making the provincial information more understandable for the average person.  This would be where clothing stores fall,  

If you want to see the entire breakdown of what each phase includes go to this website and click on the arrow to see the drop down list
https://www.wdgpublichealth.ca/your...accine-information/pre-register-your-covid-19*


----------



## TammyLynn33

I too also worry about the delay. What if at 3 months efficacy is down and we get another wave ? And no one would know until cases start popping up in those vaccinated once in people who feel “ safe “ .. 
I’m also concerned as they have done the booking now in very small groups and it’s a gong show. When they open to second group it will be a million times worse .


----------



## wdwmom3

I’m kind of concerned about the 4 months too.  Although I do feel there is some science behind it.  And I’m hopeful it won’t actually be 4 months.   Looks like the US is in really good shape with their vaccines and once they are even further along maybe they will let the companies start shipping from their US plants here? That would speed up us getting vaccines and we could shorten the 4 months.  

Also I don’t think the later groups will have to wait 4 months at all.  If they get most people done 1st shots by June, and the increased supply is there they can move quicker with second shots.


----------



## Average Joes

No other country that I am aware of is doing a four month delay in vaccinations. We are essentially a large experiment. My non-medical background has tried to read up on it.  I think it does make some sense.  There is apparently a high protection rate with just one dose.  Without using the real numbers  if, for example, you are getting 70% protection on 10 millions people vs 95% for 5 million you want to choose vaccinating 10 million.  Not only are you protecting an extra 5 million you are protecting those they come into contact with _possibly _less virus shedding. 

Of course the issue being how much, if any, impact does the delay cause in the effectiveness over the short and long term?  From the little I read we are gambling but it seems like a good bet. We just don't have the same supply as other countries. Perhaps someone with a medical background can explain it better or point to an article.


----------



## starvenger

I think you did a good job with the tl;dr summary.


----------



## wdwmom3

Now if we can get a significant amount of J&J that would change a lot.  No need for second doses with that one, and more doses of the others would be available to speed up the second shots.


----------



## FigmentSpark

As a 59 year old, I wonder how Ontario came up with the '60 and over' number and worry that a simple math bias (for numbers divisible by 5) will affect my health.  That said, I guess they have to put a cut off somewhere.  I would like to know when they estimate the next age group being eligible.  So far, I've just seen anywhere from June to Aug.


----------



## pigletto

FigmentSpark said:


> As a 59 year old, I wonder how Ontario came up with the '60 and over' number and worry that a simple math bias (for numbers divisible by 5) will affect my health.  That said, I guess they have to put a cut off somewhere.  I would like to know when they estimate the next age group being eligible.  So far, I've just seen anywhere from June to Aug.


https://covid-19.ontario.ca/ontarios-covid-19-vaccination-plan#when-you-can-get-the-vaccine
It’s still ”July and onwards” for those of us in phase 3. I think everyone is feeling anxious and sick of waiting. Things are picking up speed however and  looking better every day. I am hoping that the timeline will shorten once we are receiving more vaccine and production speeds up. For now I just keep telling myself September and choosing to be patient because I don’t really have another choice.


----------



## FigmentSpark

pigletto said:


> https://covid-19.ontario.ca/ontarios-covid-19-vaccination-plan#when-you-can-get-the-vaccine
> 
> It’s still ”July and onwards” for those of us in phase 3. I think everyone is feeling anxious and sick of waiting. Things are picking up speed however and  looking better every day. I am hoping that the timeline will shorten once we are receiving more vaccine and production speeds up. For now I just keep telling myself September and choosing to be patient because as I don’t really have another choice.


Agreed, but it's frustrating to be that close.


----------



## mort1331

FigmentSpark said:


> As a 59 year old, I wonder how Ontario came up with the '60 and over' number and worry that a simple math bias (for numbers divisible by 5) will affect my health.  That said, I guess they have to put a cut off somewhere.  I would like to know when they estimate the next age group being eligible.  So far, I've just seen anywhere from June to Aug.


Just think of it as the 7dmt cue. Your winding your way around, get excited about going into the mine ( add another age group) wind your way around the barrels, reach the merge of fastpass (your group) and then it whips you onto the ride. Once on it never felt like you waited an hour inline. 
It will be here soon enough for all. They are really ramping things up now. I believe they put those wait times long to be worse case ,and it will be quicker. Just like the cue times...hang in there


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Just think of it as the 7dmt cue. Your winding your way around, get excited about going into the mine ( add another age group) wind your way around the barrels, reach the merge of fastpass (your group) and then it whips you onto the ride. Once on it never felt like you waited an hour inline.
> It will be here soon enough for all. They are really ramping things up now. I believe they put those wait times long to be worse case ,and it will be quicker. Just like the cue times...hang in there


*I love this! Reminds me of when we came home last year and when we entered the very full customs hall a little voice piped very loudly "WHICH LINE IS THE FAST PASS MOM???"you could tell the people who'd been on the flight with us,  we were the ones giggling  it's a great way of looking at things though. 

I just keep telling myself that last year at this time they weren't even sure if they'd be able to come up with a vaccine in less than 2 years*


----------



## bankr63

Average Joes said:


> Of course the issue being how much, if any, impact does the delay cause in the effectiveness over the short and long term?  From the little I read we are gambling but it seems like a good bet. We just don't have the same supply as other countries. Perhaps someone with a medical background can explain it better or point to an article.


Interestingly, it's probably not those in Medicine who make these assessments and drive the decisions.  That would be the pure scientists; the biologists and virologists along with actuaries and statisticians.  To me those in Medicine (or practicing medicine) are the applied scientists (Physicians, Sugeons, NP's).

There isn't enough data to actually KNOW what is going to happen - these vaccines haven't been around long enough to know.  But we put our trust in the consensus thinking of the scientific community to know that it is probably the best path.  (Most interestingly, it is probably the politicians who will get skewered if they are wrong,  but I digress and run close to the set boundary).  

So sure, we might need a 3rd shot if they are wrong, but I am willing to get a 3rd shot later if thousands or more are saved.  Actually, we don't even know yet how long the recommended 2-shot path of vaccination will last.  There is a very good chance we could be rolling up our sleeves every fall from now on to get our covi-flu injections.


----------



## wdwmom3

bankr63 said:


> Interestingly, it's probably not those in Medicine who make these assessments and drive the decisions.  That would be the pure scientists; the biologists and virologists along with actuaries and statisticians.  To me those in Medicine (or practicing medicine) are the applied scientists (Physicians, Sugeons, NP's).
> 
> There isn't enough data to actually KNOW what is going to happen - these vaccines haven't been around long enough to know.  But we put our trust in the consensus thinking of the scientific community to know that it is probably the best path.  (Most interestingly, it is probably the politicians who will get skewered if they are wrong,  but I digress and run close to the set boundary).
> 
> So sure, we might need a 3rd shot if they are wrong, but I am willing to get a 3rd shot later if thousands or more are saved.  Actually, we don't even know yet how long the recommended 2-shot path of vaccination will last.  There is a very good chance we could be rolling up our sleeves every fall from now on to get our covi-flu injections.



Not sure where I read or heard this.  But apparently the only reason the manufactures recommend 21 or 28 days is because that’s the interval they used in there trials.  They didn’t test it using a bunch of different intervals and decide that number of days is best.  

And it was an unplanned delay in some of the AstraZeneca doses that led to them finding out that it was more effective when they waited 12 weeks. 

There was science behind the decision to delay doses.


----------



## ottawamom

That is true of many medications on the market. I know my son takes one and it is just as effective after the recommended 30 day (toss it out). Often practical application of a medication and what the manufacturer have tested and therefore recommend are two completely different things.


----------



## samsteele

My understanding is that the UK is already preparing for a booster shot to be given this coming Fall to update AstraZeneca.  I watch UK nurse instructor Dr. John Campbell on youtube and believe this has been discussed in some detail. I suspect this will be the case globally and if, because of our slow rollout and low vaccine supply in Canada, we don't get a booster this Fall, its likely we'll need one next Winter or Spring. I'm prepared for this to be like an annual or even biannual shot for many years to come.


----------



## juniorbugman

My Mother got her shot today in Scarborough, Ont.  No line and her appointment was for 10:30 and she got her get out of jail card and it said 10:42.   Her return date is sometime in July.  She got the pfizzer one.   My sister had booked her appointment through the Scarborough Health Unit site not the Ontario Govt site and they went to Progress Campus of Centennial College not the Scarborough Town Centre location.  Easy peasy.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> My Mother got her shot today in Scarborough, Ont.  No line and her appointment was for 10:30 and she got her get out of jail card and it said 10:42.   Her return date is sometime in July.  She got the pfizzer one.   My sister had booked her appointment through the Scarborough Health Unit site not the Ontario Govt site and they went to Progress Campus of Centennial College not the Scarborough Town Centre location.  Easy peasy.



So happy everything went so well!
Hugs
Hon
Mel


----------



## Sue M

We’re Booked for our jabs at the end of the month. My husbands age group came up so I phoned for him. After she booked my husband booking person asked if I wanted an appt. i told her it wasn’t my age group yet. She asked my DOB then said since I’m within 10 yrs of husband I’m eligible!  Yay. 
I will get whatever they’re giving out!  But probably Pfizer or Moderna.  
Looking forward to when our daughter can get hers, she works in daycare. I think beginning of April she felt School staff and daycare will be eligible.


----------



## bababear_50

Ex hubby got his shot today ,,,lol. such a baby ..................... I am happy for him even though he can be a royal pain in the backside sometimes. 
He is kindly taking my car in for an oil change and snow tire change over (mechanic) ,,, see me making an appointment for him brought me good Karma. lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Sue M said:


> We’re Booked for our jabs at the end of the month. My husbands age group came up so I phoned for him. After she booked my husband booking person asked if I wanted an appt. i told her it wasn’t my age group yet. She asked my DOB then said since I’m within 10 yrs of husband I’m eligible!  Yay.
> I will get whatever they’re giving out!  But probably Pfizer or Moderna.
> Looking forward to when our daughter can get hers, she works in daycare. I think beginning of April she felt School staff and daycare will be eligible.



So happy for you Sue.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

I’m a little disappointed. I work as a nurse but am privately hired and paid by the family to look after their daughter and there’s no one literally to ask.  I go online and type everything it and it says call your local health unit , all their communications say don’t call us.. 
I tried the 1-800 and unless you are over 80 there’s no way to talk to a live person.
I’m sure there’s lots of us in similar situations., 
The stress I’m under from myself to keep them safe and  the dad who reminds me of I get it they all die.. thank god he’s stopped this lately but I’ve had so many sleepless nights..


----------



## wdwmom3

TammyLynn33 said:


> I’m a little disappointed. I work as a nurse but am privately hired and paid by the family to look after their daughter and there’s no one literally to ask.  I go online and type everything it and it says call your local health unit , all their communications say don’t call us..
> I tried the 1-800 and unless you are over 80 there’s no way to talk to a live person.
> I’m sure there’s lots of us in similar situations.,
> The stress I’m under from myself to keep them safe and  the dad who reminds me of I get it they all die.. thank god he’s stopped this lately but I’ve had so many sleepless nights..



Does your local public health have an email you could use? Honestly I would read what your local public health lists as priority groups.   If it says “all Heath care workers” or something similar I would just book a spot.  And take with you proof that you are a nurse and of your employment.  

The worst that could happen is you get to your appointment and they tell you that you don’t qualify.


----------



## damo

TammyLynn33 said:


> I’m a little disappointed. I work as a nurse but am privately hired and paid by the family to look after their daughter and there’s no one literally to ask.  I go online and type everything it and it says call your local health unit , all their communications say don’t call us..
> I tried the 1-800 and unless you are over 80 there’s no way to talk to a live person.
> I’m sure there’s lots of us in similar situations.,
> The stress I’m under from myself to keep them safe and  the dad who reminds me of I get it they all die.. thank god he’s stopped this lately but I’ve had so many sleepless nights..




What province are you in?


----------



## wdwmom3

TammyLynn33 said:


> I’m a little disappointed. I work as a nurse but am privately hired and paid by the family to look after their daughter and there’s no one literally to ask.  I go online and type everything it and it says call your local health unit , all their communications say don’t call us..
> I tried the 1-800 and unless you are over 80 there’s no way to talk to a live person.
> I’m sure there’s lots of us in similar situations.,
> The stress I’m under from myself to keep them safe and  the dad who reminds me of I get it they all die.. thank god he’s stopped this lately but I’ve had so many sleepless nights..



Not sure if you are in Ontario but I found this.  And not sure if it would help.   But would you maybe be considered “high priority”, community care with low risk of exposure? 

If so I think you should be eligible. 

https://www.health.gov.on.ca/en/pro...tizing_HCW_covid19_vaccination_2020-01-08.pdf


----------



## Pumpkin1172

My mil received his first shot last Saturday.  He is 68 and lives in Alberta.  My parents live in Saskatchewan.  My df is getting his second shot this weekend.  He works at a LTC facility so he was able to get his first shot before they decided to delay the second shot.  MY dm...she is 68 as well, she doesn't have her appointment yet, but I do know that it is finally open for her to book her first shot.  Hopefully my mom gets her first shot soon.  

As for us ( 50 is around the corner for us ) I don't know when we will get ours.  It sounds like the next phase ( in Alberta ) will be those with underlying medical issues.  Our older ds is asthmatic.  He has had a couple of  er visits the last year, so it sounds like he will be able to book his appointment for the next phase.  He has been the one we worried about the most through this past year.  Both he and my dad both have lung issues.  When ds gets a cold/cough, it is always weeks of steroids and medications to help him get his airways open and functioning properly.  I am crossing my fingers he decides on his own to get his vaccine.  I don't want to have to pull out the Mom card to pressure him to get it done. 

I am just glad that our older population is getting their first shots now.  Hopefully if the vaccine keeps coming here in the numbers we have been told we are getting, it will keep ramping up.


----------



## wdwmom3

Pumpkin1172 said:


> My mil received his first shot last Saturday.  He is 68 and lives in Alberta.  My parents live in Saskatchewan.  My df is getting his second shot this weekend.  He works at a LTC facility so he was able to get his first shot before they decided to delay the second shot.  MY dm...she is 68 as well, she doesn't have her appointment yet, but I do know that it is finally open for her to book her first shot.  Hopefully my mom gets her first shot soon.
> 
> As for us ( 50 is around the corner for us ) I don't know when we will get ours.  It sounds like the next phase ( in Alberta ) will be those with underlying medical issues.  Our older ds is asthmatic.  He has had a couple of  er visits the last year, so it sounds like he will be able to book his appointment for the next phase.  He has been the one we worried about the most through this past year.  Both he and my dad both have lung issues.  When ds gets a cold/cough, it is always weeks of steroids and medications to help him get his airways open and functioning properly.  I am crossing my fingers he decides on his own to get his vaccine.  I don't want to have to pull out the Mom card to pressure him to get it done.
> 
> I am just glad that our older population is getting their first shots now.  Hopefully if the vaccine keeps coming here in the numbers we have been told we are getting, it will keep ramping up.



It is always appropriate to pull the mom card


----------



## TammyLynn33

Agreed . I think I’m wligible but I can’t book online it tells me to call my local public health unit. Public health unit has had a massive campaign don’t call us .. 
I don’t have a GP or an employer to put my name in . I called the 1-800 # but the only option to speak with someone is if I’m booking for someone over 80.. 
I feel like there are a lot of health care workers that will fall through the cracks . 
I will try to email today . I just want the stress of this over. Or lowered at least. I feel trapped because without me they have no one to bath her etc and they will never get new staff right now and the pressure over my head if I get it or my kids do

QUOTE="wdwmom3, post: 62812071, member: 453309"]
Not sure if you are in Ontario but I found this.  And not sure if it would help.   But would you maybe be considered “high priority”, community care with low risk of exposure?

If so I think you should be eligible.

https://www.health.gov.on.ca/en/pro...tizing_HCW_covid19_vaccination_2020-01-08.pdf[/QUOTE]


----------



## bankr63

TammyLynn33 said:


> The stress I’m under from myself to keep them safe and  the dad who reminds me of I get it they all die.. thank god he’s stopped this lately but I’ve had so many sleepless nights..


Perhaps doofus dad, as your employer should get off his doofus and do something about it?  Even as a private employer he has a responsibility for the health and well-being of his employees, and it is in his own daughter's best interest to do so.  A lot better than wasting his time berating you for something you can't control.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bankr63 said:


> Perhaps doofus dad, as your employer should get off his doofus and do something about it?  Even as a private employer he has a responsibility for the health and well-being of his employees, and it is in his own daughter's best interest to do so.  A lot better than wasting his time berating you for something you can't control.



Agree But then the too soft side of me real I are he’s pushing 70 and is up all night every night with his daughter and has been for 30 + years now... I can’t even imagine .. he does all night every night and mom does all time I’m not there .. I’m soft I know.. and really who would he call? Would be different if I worked for an agency but or if he had an IN somewhere but


----------



## wdwmom3

TammyLynn33 said:


> Agree But then the too soft side of me real I are he’s pushing 70 and is up all night every night with his daughter and has been for 30 + years now... I can’t even imagine .. he does all night every night and mom does all time I’m not there .. I’m soft I know.. and really who would he call? Would be different if I worked for an agency but or if he had an IN somewhere but



I know you local public health said not to call them.  But I’m sure that’s cause they don’t want people calling them with all sorts of questions.   Your situation is unique and you have tried to find answers.   I would try calling and see if you can speak to someone.


----------



## ottawamom

Or what about calling your family physician and asking if they have any guidance they can share with you.


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> Agreed . I think I’m wligible but I can’t book online it tells me to call my local public health unit. Public health unit has had a massive campaign don’t call us ..
> I don’t have a GP or an employer to put my name in . I called the 1-800 # but the only option to speak with someone is if I’m booking for someone over 80..
> I feel like there are a lot of health care workers that will fall through the cracks .
> I will try to email today . I just want the stress of this over. Or lowered at least. I feel trapped because without me they have no one to bath her etc and they will never get new staff right now and the pressure over my head if I get it or my kids do


It's not at all right for your employer to be making comments about you getting Covid and killing his family....technically that's illegal.  The way for your employer and his family to be safe is for THEM to be vaccinated and you secondary.  The vaccine protects the individual from extreme illness and death.  It does NOT protect anyone from carrying and spreading the virus.  I work in LTC and there are new reports coming out daily of homes going into outbreak.  Residents that have been fully vaccinated are still getting sick.  The difference is that they are not dying. 

I don't think you would actually qualify for the shot now.  Your workplace is more along the lines of a social bubble situation.    That said if I were you I would call the number for those over 80 to book and tell them you are  a nurse and need to book.  Then keep calling until you get the right person.  Alternatively, call public health even if they have said don't call.....and keep calling.   I know for a 100% fact that, in my region, a lot of healthcare workers that do not yet qualify have already had their shots.


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> It's not at all right for your employer to be making comments about you getting Covid and killing his family....technically that's illegal.  The way for your employer and his family to be safe is for THEM to be vaccinated and you secondary.  The vaccine protects the individual from extreme illness and death.  It does NOT protect anyone from carrying and spreading the virus.  I work in LTC and there are new reports coming out daily of homes going into outbreak.  Residents that have been fully vaccinated are still getting sick.  The difference is that they are not dying.
> 
> I don't think you would actually qualify for the shot now.  Your workplace is more along the lines of a social bubble situation.    That said if I were you I would call the number for those over 80 to book and tell them you are  a nurse and need to book.  Then keep calling until you get the right person.  Alternatively, call public health even if they have said don't call.....and keep calling.   I know for a 100% fact that, in my region, a lot of healthcare workers that do not yet qualify have already had their shots.



Can you post those reports of seniors still getting sick after being fully vaccinated?  I haven't seen anything about that yet.  I've been seeing reports to the contrary.

My senior parents (in Ontario) are only half vaccinated and there is no sign yet of them getting fully vaccinated.  I think there are only about 13% of seniors that are fully vaccinated, unfortunately.


----------



## MamaLema

Ontario opened up 30,000 appointments for 70+ this morning. I had all my moms info ready in the computer and clicked as soon as the clock turned to 8:00. Even then I was 128th in line and when I got in every time slot I clicked said not available so I started clicking the slots faster and got an appointment for my mom this Friday!


----------



## dancin Disney style

damo said:


> Can you post those reports of seniors still getting sick after being fully vaccinated?  I haven't seen anything about that yet.  I've been seeing reports to the contrary.
> 
> My senior parents (in Ontario) are only half vaccinated and there is no sign yet of them getting fully vaccinated.  I think there are only about 13% of seniors that are fully vaccinated, unfortunately.


I have access to internal information.  I have no idea if the media has been reporting on this or not.  I think they have though as someone I work with mentioned a home in another province and that’s not info we would be getting. You need to understand that it is not mandatory for staff or essential caregivers to be vaccinated to enter the home.  This is how and why outbreaks will continue to happen. Also, an outbreak is declared by only one case....could be resident or staff.


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> Can you post those reports of seniors still getting sick after being fully vaccinated?  I haven't seen anything about that yet.  I've been seeing reports to the contrary.
> 
> My senior parents (in Ontario) are only half vaccinated and there is no sign yet of them getting fully vaccinated.  I think there are only about 13% of seniors that are fully vaccinated, unfortunately.



I read something on CBC about this a week or two ago. I believe there was an outbreak in a BC nursing home where they were vaccinated and also in Ontario but I can't find the reports now. 



MamaLema said:


> Ontario opened up 30,000 appointments for 70+ this morning. I had all my moms info ready in the computer and clicked as soon as the clock turned to 8:00. Even then I was 128th in line and when I got in every time slot I clicked said not available so I started clicking the slots faster and got an appointment for my mom this Friday!



I thought it was just Toronto that opened spots to those 70+?  Is it the whole province? The way that the province has been deciding where to send the vaccines is a mystery to me but I hope more are coming this way soon to open up the age here as well (Ottawa)


----------



## MamaLema

hdrolfe said:


> I read something on CBC about this a week or two ago. I believe there was an outbreak in a BC nursing home where they were vaccinated and also in Ontario but I can't find the reports now.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just Toronto that opened spots to those 70+?  Is it the whole province? The way that the province has been deciding where to send the vaccines is a mystery to me but I hope more are coming this way soon to open up the age here as well (Ottawa)


Oops I didn’t realize it was just for Toronto


----------



## ronandannette

mshanson3121 said:


> And now as of yesterday apparently they have come out that there IS a link between the AZ vaccine and dangerous blood clots (though rare) and some are pushing for Canada to amend it's usage of it, banning it in women ages 20-50 (since they are the highest risk apparently). Will be interesting to see how this one plays out. *I mean, to me it doesn't seem like that big of a deal - use it for the older people*, there's still Pfizer, J&J and Moderna. Am I missing any others?


Here in Alberta the AZ vaccine is specifically *not* being given to anyone 65 or over, due to concerns about efficacy in those age groups. Moreover, the Pfizer and Moderna we had was reserved specifically for those over age 75, leaving a rather large age group (65-74) floundering. My DH (67) has an appointment for his first shot on April 11 but they make it very clear it is tentative only, dependent on the receipt of the vaccine shipments we are due at the end of this month.


MoreTravels said:


> I am glad to see Canada is pushing the vaccines out as soon as possible after the January delay. *However, they are doing this through the unconventional way of delaying the second dose to 4 months. What if this delay strategy fails?* *I don't think there is any country to show the immunity still works well after such a long delay. Does that mean we have to start from scratch and get re-vaccinated the third time, if a delayed booster fails to provide adequate immunity? I am somewhat worried about the outcome. *I guess we will not find out until this summer when most Canadians get their second doses at a delay compared to other countries. I truly hope this delay strategy works out at the end.


I'm very concerned with this as well. As of now, although nation-wide we've administered 4.8 million doses, only about 25% of those people have received second doses (of any vaccine). AFAIK, here in Alberta it is not possible to book appointments for second doses at the time first doses are given because there's no guarantee of supply.



dancin Disney style said:


> It's not at all right for your employer to be making comments about you getting Covid and killing his family....technically that's illegal.  The way for your employer and his family to be safe is for THEM to be vaccinated and you secondary.  The vaccine protects the individual from extreme illness and death.  It does NOT protect anyone from carrying and spreading the virus.  *I work in LTC and there are new reports coming out daily of homes going into outbreak.  Residents that have been fully vaccinated are still getting sick.  The difference is that they are not dying.*
> 
> I don't think you would actually qualify for the shot now.  Your workplace is more along the lines of a social bubble situation.    That said if I were you I would call the number for those over 80 to book and tell them you are  a nurse and need to book.  Then keep calling until you get the right person.  Alternatively, call public health even if they have said don't call.....and keep calling.   I know for a 100% fact that, in my region, a lot of healthcare workers that do not yet qualify have already had their shots.





hdrolfe said:


> *I read something on CBC about this a week or two ago. I believe there was an outbreak in a BC nursing home where they were vaccinated and also in Ontario but I can't find the reports now.*
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just Toronto that opened spots to those 70+?  Is it the whole province? The way that the province has been deciding where to send the vaccines is a mystery to me but I hope more are coming this way soon to open up the age here as well (Ottawa)


This seems like very vital information - something that should be being scrutinized intently. I wonder why, if it's actually happening, we're not hearing about it directly from our authorities?


----------



## damo

dancin Disney style said:


> I have access to internal information.  I have no idea if the media has been reporting on this or not.  I think they have though as someone I work with mentioned a home in another province and that’s not info we would be getting. You need to understand that it is not mandatory for staff or essential caregivers to be vaccinated to enter the home.  This is how and why outbreaks will continue to happen. Also, an outbreak is declared by only one case....could be resident or staff.



Yup, I understand how outbreaks happen, I'm just very concerned about what you said that seniors who are fully vaccinated are still getting sick with covid.  Are they getting really sick or just mild cases?

I found this report ... https://bc.ctvnews.ca/covid-19-outb...most-residents-have-been-vaccinated-1.5349072 ... but it doesn't even say if those who are infected have been vaccinated, just that a large percentage in the home had been vaccinated.


----------



## wdwmom3

People need to be careful when talking about outbreaks in nursing homes.  Often an outbreak is declared with just one case.  That one case could be a staff member who ios not vaccinated.   So just saying “outbreaks” are still happening is kind of misleading.  

Also I think right now staff and caregivers should be required to be vaccinated.  Honestly unless you have a medical reason to not get vaccinated (like an allergy) you really have no right to put other people in those homes at risk.  “Not wanting” the vaccine right now just doesn’t cut it as an excuse.  I’m not saying that policy should apply everywhere,  but it should be in long term care homes.


----------



## wdwmom3

ronandannette said:


> Here in Alberta the AZ vaccine is specifically *not* being given to anyone 65 or over, due to concerns about efficacy in those age groups. Moreover, the Pfizer and Moderna we had was reserved specifically for those over age 75, leaving a rather large age group (65-74) floundering. My DH (67) has an appointment for his first shot on April 11 but they make it very clear it is tentative only, dependent on the receipt of the vaccine shipments we are due at the end of this month.
> 
> I'm very concerned with this as well. As of now, although nation-wide we've administered 4.8 million doses, only about 25% of those people have received second doses (of any vaccine). AFAIK, here in Alberta it is not possible to book appointments for second doses at the time first doses are given because there's no guarantee of supply.
> View attachment 565536
> 
> 
> This seems like very vital information - something that should be being scrutinized intently. I wonder why, if it's actually happening, we're not hearing about it directly from our authorities?



I believe the “outbreaks” are in staff members who are not vaccinated.  I have not heard of any vaccinated residents in care homes getting sick.


----------



## bcwife76

In the case of the BC care home, not everyone was vaccinated. Something like 80% of residents were (and I'm not even sure if they had only one dose or two) and only 65% of staff were vaccinated. Again, I think it was only after 1 dose. So this goes to show that getting the second dose into peoples' arms IS vital to keep outbreaks like this from happening in the future.


----------



## ronandannette

dancin Disney style said:


> It's not at all right for your employer to be making comments about you getting Covid and killing his family....technically that's illegal.  The way for your employer and his family to be safe is for THEM to be vaccinated and you secondary.  The vaccine protects the individual from extreme illness and death.  It does NOT protect anyone from carrying and spreading the virus. * I work in LTC and there are new reports coming out daily of homes going into outbreak.  Residents that have been fully vaccinated are still getting sick.  The difference is that they are not dying.*
> 
> I don't think you would actually qualify for the shot now.  Your workplace is more along the lines of a social bubble situation.    That said if I were you I would call the number for those over 80 to book and tell them you are  a nurse and need to book.  Then keep calling until you get the right person.  Alternatively, call public health even if they have said don't call.....and keep calling.   I know for a 100% fact that, in my region, a lot of healthcare workers that do not yet qualify have already had their shots.





wdwmom3 said:


> I believe the “outbreaks” are in staff members who are not vaccinated. * I have not heard of any vaccinated residents in care homes getting sick.*


Basically all we have to go on is anecdotes (see the quote above yours). I think it's VITAL that we start getting some verified scientific documentation as to the actual rates of infection amongst people who have been vaccinated and whether or not they can transmit the virus to others.


----------



## TammyLynn33

dancin Disney style said:


> It's not at all right for your employer to be making comments about you getting Covid and killing his family....technically that's illegal.  The way for your employer and his family to be safe is for THEM to be vaccinated and you secondary.  The vaccine protects the individual from extreme illness and death.  It does NOT protect anyone from carrying and spreading the virus.  I work in LTC and there are new reports coming out daily of homes going into outbreak.  Residents that have been fully vaccinated are still getting sick.  The difference is that they are not dying.
> 
> I don't think you would actually qualify for the shot now.  Your workplace is more along the lines of a social bubble situation.    That said if I were you I would call the number for those over 80 to book and tell them you are  a nurse and need to book.  Then keep calling until you get the right person.  Alternatively, call public health even if they have said don't call.....and keep calling.   I know for a 100% fact that, in my region, a lot of healthcare workers that do not yet qualify have already had their shots.



Im still a paid health care professional, yes I work privately in their home but so do other workers . I certainly don’t consider it a social bubble , I’m not there socializing , I’m there providing nursing care to their high risk daughter and respite care so they don’t have to place her into LTC ( just my opinion )


----------



## bababear_50

Hi TammyLynn
One of my nieces (nurse) sent me this link , she also works in private care.

Maybe have a look
COVID-19: Guidance for Prioritizing Health Care Workers for COVID-19 Vaccination
https://www.health.gov.on.ca/en/pro...tizing_HCW_covid19_vaccination_2020-01-08.pdf
Regards
Mel


----------



## dancin Disney style

TammyLynn33 said:


> Im still a paid health care professional, yes I work privately in their home but so do other workers . I certainly don’t consider it a social bubble , I’m not there socializing , I’m there providing nursing care to their high risk daughter and respite care so they don’t have to place her into LTC ( just my opinion )


I did not intend to diminish your professional role.  It sounded to me like you were the only outside person working in the home.  I perhaps should not have said 'social' bubble what I actually meant was that (thinking you were the only person coming in) you being included as part of the household.  Sorry about that.


----------



## ottawamom

This thread is getting a little off track. I believe it was meant to be a place where one could report their experience with getting the vaccine ( wait times, process, side effects etc) not a place to discuss the difficulty with the rollout of the vaccine. Perhaps another thread could be started with that in mind.


----------



## bababear_50

11 Days after shot check in.
Left arm swelled up again last night and is very warm to the touch.
Stuffed up like I have a slight cold.
Looks like my body is just showing it is building some good antibodies. (normal according to Dr.).

Hugs Mel


----------



## grantclaire

I am at 7 days since my first shot, sore arm and a headache the second day.  Fine since then!


----------



## newdeal

If our goal is for no one to ever get sick then we will never open.  People die from the flu every year (all age groups including children, in fact more children than die from covid), people die from all sorts of things, we don't shut down the world because of it.  There needs to be some level of death that is just going to have to be accepted just like it is for literally every other cause of death.  I am all for vaccinations, I have had my first dose, but we need to keep things in perspective here


----------



## ottawamom

A reminder, this thread isn't about anyones perspective on the vaccine (good or bad) it's about how you experienced the shot and how you feel afterwards. Information others can use when they get their shot. Please feel free to start a new thread to discuss all other aspects of Covid.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> 11 Days after shot check in.
> Left arm swelled up again last night and is very warm to the touch.
> Stuffed up like I have a slight cold.
> Looks like my body is just showing it is building some good antibodies. (normal according to Dr.).
> 
> Hugs Mel



Us too.  Feeling kinda meh today with a slight headache and congestion.  Could be allergies.  Who knows.

It is 11 days.


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> Us too.  Feeling kinda meh today with a slight headache and congestion.  Could be allergies.  Who knows.
> 
> It is 11 days.


*no vaccines for us yet but the Reactine has moved from the back of the cabinet to beside hubby's coffee maker, he's put sinus meds on the shopping list,  apparently I've been "snoggy" overnight and I've got my springtime raccoon shiners. The warmer weather has forced the several of the trees into pollination overdrive! *


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *no vaccines for us yet but the Reactine has moved from the back of the cabinet to beside hubby's coffee maker, he's put sinus meds on the shopping list,  apparently I've been "snoggy" overnight and I've got my springtime raccoon shiners. The warmer weather has forced the several of the trees into pollination overdrive! *



I think that is probably my culprit too.


----------



## quandrea

Donald - my hero said:


> *no vaccines for us yet but the Reactine has moved from the back of the cabinet to beside hubby's coffee maker, he's put sinus meds on the shopping list,  apparently I've been "snoggy" overnight and I've got my springtime raccoon shiners. The warmer weather has forced the several of the trees into pollination overdrive! *





damo said:


> I think that is probably my culprit too.


Same here. Kids have started on daily Reactine. Dh and I take it all year but I’m now up to one and a half a day. Dh is more than that (as directed by our allergist). Scratchy throat today and my asthma is back.


----------



## ottawamom

I think that may be my culprit as well. I noticed some of the trees are starting to bloom already (lilac) and the snow mold gets to me (in the grass). No escaping it again this year. Time to pull out the meds.


----------



## pangyal

My dad (78) got his first Pfizer shot on Friday (yay!) and reported nothing but a slightly sore area at the injection site afterwards. He slept longer than usual for his nap the next day, but that happens sometimes and I don’t think it’s related. My mom (68) goes for her first AZ shot Tuesday. She’s been worried about the side effects, thanks to the media hype, but I think she will be just fine.


----------



## bababear_50

pangyal said:


> My dad (78) got his first Pfizer shot on Friday (yay!) and reported nothing but a slightly sore area at the injection site afterwards. He slept longer than usual for his nap the next day, but that happens sometimes and I don’t think it’s related. My mom (68) goes for her first AZ shot Tuesday. She’s been worried about the side effects, thanks to the media hype, but I think she will be just fine.



So happy for your dad and tell your mom she will be fine.
It is funny but we parents sometimes need that reassurance from our kids.
I know my adult sons have been great supporting me.

Best wishes
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Another Reactine user here., I take cetirizine which is just Dr. prescribed Reactine. 
I take it year round though ,,,  but yeah I noticed a big change in the grasses and trees this past week.
Oh the joys of Spring.

Be well everyone!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

More areas in Ontario are moving to 70+ so my parents are finally eligible!! I've sent them messages already telling them to get their appointments. I'm sure they are annoyed by me but if they are vaccinated, they are "safe". 

And I am on the Claritin train with all the other allergy sufferers. Ah spring... love the warming temperatures, hate the extra sneezing. And the "do I have covid or is it just allergies?" worries that pop up.


----------



## pigletto

My son has pretty severe seasonal allergies and has been fine so far but his bad season is late summer into autumn . However my dog was itching like crazy and back on his allergy meds . He also takes reactine . Poor guy is as allergic to pollen as my child is to ragweed !


----------



## ottawamom

Ah the good old days when we knew that our symptoms at this time of the year were just allergies and not a cold or flu or Covid. Vaccines can't come fast enough.


----------



## TammyLynn33

ottawamom said:


> Ah the good old days when we knew that our symptoms at this time of the year were just allergies and not a cold or flu or Covid. Vaccines can't come fast enough.



Yep. Little man had stuffy nose offf and on and then woke with a sore throat but in order for older sister to go to school he needed to be tested . He seems a little better at the moment


----------



## pigletto

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/astrazeneca-under-55-1.5968128
Canadian immunization committee will be recommending Astra Zeneca be paused again for more research. It would appear that all reported incidents of blood clotting were in women under 50 so for now it will only be given to Canadians older than 55. Details are in linked article.
( I felt this was relevant in this thread as it relates directly to people getting their vaccines ).


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/astrazeneca-under-55-1.5968128
> Canadian immunization committee will be recommending Astra Zeneca be paused again for more research. It would appear that all reported incidents of blood clotting were in women under 50 so for now it will only be given to Canadians older than 55. Details are in linked article.
> ( I felt this was relevant in this thread as it relates directly to people getting their vaccines ).



Thanks for posting
The information regarding the AstraZeneca vaccine is constantly evolving.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

I just posted this in another thread but for anyone who needs some rational , positive , measurable Covid news , this family doc in the Guelph area has a blog and she’s great and this made me feel so much better . Onward we go friends .. we ARE getting there .
http://braceletofhope.blogspot.com/2021/03/hope-is-on-horizon.html?m=1


----------



## von Monster

Here's the most current Lay Brief from the Ontario COVID-19 Science Advisory Table (take a look at the members page if you have any doubt as to the qualification of the people writing this).

https://covid19-sciencetable.ca/sci...astrazeneca-covid-19-vaccination-lay-summary/
A Couple of points of interest of I'm pulling directly unedited from the brief; VIPIT stands for Vaccine-Induced Prothrombotic Immune Thrombocytopenia which is the working name for the clots:

VIPIT is very rare
most of the cases from Europe have occurred in women under age 55 – but many of these countries used more of their initial AstraZeneca vaccine supply in women under age 55
You should speak to a health care professional if you have unusual or severe symptoms after any COVID-19 vaccine
VIPIT seems to be rare, occurring in anywhere from 1 in every 125,000 to 1 in 1 million people
Keep in mind that COVID-19 has killed over 15,000 Canadians
about 1 in 100 Canadians who get COVID-19 end up needing intensive care
1 in 5 Canadians who are hospitalized with COVID-19 develop blood clots
A quick google shows roughly a 1:50 or 2% chance of dying from COVID-19 in Canada (not that high at this point as the majority of the fatalities happened early on in LTC and the elderly/infirm but that's the overall). Compare that along with the non-lay article showing treatment options (the doctors reference) for anyone eligible for AZ and on the fence.


----------



## damo

Interesting that the Pfizer vaccine has also been flagged for the same blood clot issue, but there has been no publicity over it.

_The publicly available information on the AstraZeneca vaccine lists a total of 35 cases of thrombocytopenia reported on “Yellow Cards” in the UK up to 8th March 2021. This is a very small proportion of the yellow card reports which total over 54,000 in the context of nearly 10 million vaccinations delivered. For the Pfizer vaccine there are a total of 22 reports of thrombocytopenia out of 33,000 reports and well over 10 million vaccination doses. It is clear that the proportion of reports for this bleeding disorder is not different in the two vaccines._

https://www.sciencemediacentre.org/...ed-the-use-of-the-oxford-astrazeneca-vaccine/


----------



## wdwmom3

Another thing to put this whole blood clot thing in perspective.  Blood clots are a known risk of birth control pills.  And millions of women still decide to take birth control pills every day.   Many medications we don’t even give a second thought to carry various remote risks.  It’s about weighing the pros and cons.


----------



## von Monster

damo said:


> Interesting that the Pfizer vaccine has also been flagged for the same blood clot issue, but there has been no publicity over it.
> 
> _The publicly available information on the AstraZeneca vaccine lists a total of 35 cases of thrombocytopenia reported on “Yellow Cards” in the UK up to 8th March 2021. This is a very small proportion of the yellow card reports which total over 54,000 in the context of nearly 10 million vaccinations delivered. For the Pfizer vaccine there are a total of 22 reports of thrombocytopenia out of 33,000 reports and well over 10 million vaccination doses. It is clear that the proportion of reports for this bleeding disorder is not different in the two vaccines._
> 
> https://www.sciencemediacentre.org/...ed-the-use-of-the-oxford-astrazeneca-vaccine/



Somehow the media has decided that the AZ/Oxford vaccine isn't as good as the others and has decided to magnify every issue it has. It doesn't help that AZ has done itself no favors with its issues in the EU and mishandling of the trials, leading to member states deciding to both attack the company and then the vaccine (An example of Macron calling it 'useless' to start) when shortages were realised.

Another interesting datapoint is that AZ/O is reportedly $4USD/shot vs. Pfizer/BioNTech at $20USD/shot and Moderna at $37USD/shot.

https://www.statista.com/chart/23658/reported-cost-per-dose-of-covid-19-vaccines/


wdwmom3 said:


> Another thing to put this whole blood clot thing in perspective.  Blood clots are a known risk of birth control pills.  And millions of women still decide to take birth control pills every day.   Many medications we don’t even give a second thought to carry various remote risks.  It’s about weighing the pros and cons.



Agreed. We're making a mountain out of a molehill so to speak. It essentially comes down to 1:125,000-1,000,000 chance of a blood clot, or 1:100 serious complications requiring hospitalization or worse.


----------



## pangyal

wdwmom3 said:


> Another thing to put this whole blood clot thing in perspective.  Blood clots are a known risk of birth control pills.  And millions of women still decide to take birth control pills every day.   Many medications we don’t even give a second thought to carry various remote risks.  It’s about weighing the pros and cons.


I was thinking about that earlier today, and was also musing about the possibility that the (very few) women who got the blood clots were also taking BC. Just a thought.


----------



## wdwmom3

pangyal said:


> I was thinking about that earlier today, and was also musing about the possibility that the (very few) women who got the blood clots were also taking BC. Just a thought.



That is actually very interesting.  While the blood clot thing made me think of birth control I had not thought about what if it’s the 2 things together.


----------



## ottawamom

Or from a slightly older perspective, what if you're on hormone replacement therapy. Is it the estrogen connection?


----------



## Disneylover99

pangyal said:


> I was thinking about that earlier today, and was also musing about the possibility that the (very few) women who got the blood clots were also taking BC. Just a thought.


And maybe they’re not seeing the blood clots as much in older people, because many are on blood thinners, which reduce the risk of blood clots.


----------



## damo

This article gives a pretty good explanation of possible reasons for the clotting ... https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/14496...astrazeneca-covid-vaccine-causes-blood-clots/


----------



## ottawamom

Disneylover99 said:


> And maybe they’re not seeing the blood clots as much in older people, because many are on blood thinners, which reduce the risk of blood clots.


The trials done by Astrazenica were not done with many people over the age of 55. They have data on people under 55 but very little data on those in the 55-64 range. 

Reference see top of page 4 in linked document.


----------



## bankr63

So in a selfish way, I'm please for my cohort at the AZ news.  So not good for under 50, not good for over 65.  Yay for the 51-64 (my) cohort.  Pull out the AZ vial, I've got my sleeve rolled up and ready to go.  With a one in a million chance of developing blood clots, and a one in 4 million chance of dying (actually IRL a lot lower odds for both as I am male and outside the group of concern), I'm liking those odds over my COVID odds.

Compared to the odds for COVID vaccination, I'm less likely to die.  if vaccine is 80% effective, then out of 100 vaccinated and exposed only 20 people will get sick, if that same vaccine is 95% effective at preventing serious illness/hospitalization then only 2 will be seriously ill.  If the vaccine is 100% positive at preventing death, then none will die.  I like zeroing in on that none will die number.  I will take the AZ odds for clot to get the 'will not die from COVID' odds.


----------



## quandrea

bankr63 said:


> So in a selfish way, I'm please for my cohort at the AZ news.  So not good for under 50, not good for over 65.  Yay for the 51-64 (my) cohort.  Pull out the AZ vial, I've got my sleeve rolled up and ready to go.  With a one in a million chance of developing blood clots, and a one in 4 million chance of dying (actually IRL a lot lower odds for both as I am male and outside the group of concern), I'm liking those odds over my COVID odds.
> 
> Compared to the odds for COVID vaccination, I'm less likely to die.  if vaccine is 80% effective, then out of 100 vaccinated and exposed only 20 people will get sick, if that same vaccine is 95% effective at preventing serious illness/hospitalization then only 2 will be seriously ill.  If the vaccine is 100% positive at preventing death, then none will die.  I like zeroing in on that none will die number.  I will take the AZ odds for clot to get the 'will not die from COVID' odds.


I’m in the “at risk” cohort and I’d take the AZ shot today. I like those odds.


----------



## hdrolfe

quandrea said:


> I’m in the “at risk” cohort and I’d take the AZ shot today. I like those odds.



Me too...


----------



## ottawamom

Even with those odds. They do have ways to treat a possible clot issue. The only thing one needs to do is keep and eye out for potential signs of an issue and get yourself to a hospital so they can do their thing.

I think the variants scare me more than a clot does at this point.


----------



## wdwmom3

My daughter who is also in the “high risk” groups for the clots said she’ll take one too.  While I get they need to be cautious I think it’s being blown way out of proportion


----------



## quandrea

wdwmom3 said:


> My daughter who is also in the “high risk” groups for the clots said she’ll take one too.  While I get they need to be cautious I think it’s being blown way out of proportion


Agreed. And it only contributes to the poor messaging that is occurring.


----------



## wdwmom3

ottawamom said:


> Even with those odds. They do have ways to treat a possible clot issue. The only thing one needs to do is keep and eye out for potential signs of an issue and get yourself to a hospital so they can do their thing.
> 
> I think the variants scare me more than a clot does at this point.



Agreed.  Hearing about the amount of younger people in the ICU is scary.  I’ll take the potential of a blood clot over that.


----------



## hdrolfe

My parents got their appointments for April 29th! I'm relieved but it's still so far away. They are 74 and in Smiths Falls (Ontario) and getting them there, so they don't have to come into Ottawa for it.


----------



## pigletto

My mom got her first shot today ! She’s 67 but she qualified under the work she does in the medical community . So happy to see our loved ones starting to get protected!


----------



## TammyLynn33

ottawamom said:


> Even with those odds. They do have ways to treat a possible clot issue. The only thing one needs to do is keep and eye out for potential signs of an issue and get yourself to a hospital so they can do their thing.
> 
> I think the variants scare me more than a clot does at this point.



Agree 100% if you show up at ER after having AZ vax I would imagine they’d suspect/catch it pretty darn quick and you’d have great care..


----------



## wdwmom3

Just heard that they are expanding the pharmacy vaccinations in Ontario to those over 55 and are adding more locations.


----------



## hdrolfe

wdwmom3 said:


> Just heard that they are expanding the pharmacy vaccinations in Ontario to those over 55 and are adding more locations.



that'll be the AZ, my BIL will sign up as soon as he can, he's the only one in the family in the right age range. they listed all the places in Ottawa and there are a lot of them. I think it's great!


----------



## wdwmom3

hdrolfe said:


> that'll be the AZ, my BIL will sign up as soon as he can, he's the only one in the family in the right age range. they listed all the places in Ottawa and there are a lot of them. I think it's great!



Yep it’s the AZ.  I’m not in the age group or I would have signed up myself.


----------



## bankr63

And DW and I are now on the waitlist as we fit the new criteria for Pharmacy.  I'll be perfectly happy to get the A-Z shot.  Let's hope its not too long for the callback!


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you for posting this. I just put DH and I on the waitlist at the pharmacy. It will be interesting to see if anything comes of this. 

Exciting times!


----------



## Donald - my hero

wdwmom3 said:


> Just heard that they are expanding the pharmacy vaccinations in Ontario to those over 55 and are adding more locations.


*OH-EM-GEE!!! Thank you SooooSOooo much! Just put hubby and i on the wait list for all 4 pharmacies in our city. We don't care what it is they stick in us, just bring it on!!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

OK I will triple the prayers tonight!
So happy 
Hugs
Mel


----------



## quandrea

Registered dh today. Our local pharmacy will also be a vaccine hub in our community. They start in one week. Giving out Moderna, Pfizer and J&J. It will be interesting to see where dh gets in first. If feels like things are moving!


----------



## bababear_50

quandrea said:


> Registered dh today. Our local pharmacy will also be a vaccine hub in our community. They start in one week. Giving out Moderna, Pfizer and J&J. It will be interesting to see where dh gets in first. If feels like things are moving!



Hi Hon
I know you have been so worried about him and I am so happy for you.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that your daughter finds a way to keep up her training during these difficult times.
Big hugs
Mel


----------



## Sue M

pangyal said:


> My dad (78) got his first Pfizer shot on Friday (yay!) and reported nothing but a slightly sore area at the injection site afterwards. He slept longer than usual for his nap the next day, but that happens sometimes and I don’t think it’s related. My mom (68) goes for her first AZ shot Tuesday. She’s been worried about the side effects, thanks to the media hype, but I think she will be just fine.


AZ here (BC) only open for 55-65 age group!


----------



## quandrea

quandrea said:


> Registered dh today. Our local pharmacy will also be a vaccine hub in our community. They start in one week. Giving out Moderna, Pfizer and J&J. It will be interesting to see where dh gets in first. If feels like things are moving!


Quoting myself. Woke up to an appointment time for the AZ for dh on Tuesday!!!!!!  Way quicker than I anticipated!!!!!


----------



## damo

quandrea said:


> Quoting myself. Woke up to an appointment time for the AZ for dh on Tuesday!!!!!!  Way quicker than I anticipated!!!!!



Which type of pharmacy?  Shoppers, Rexall?


----------



## quandrea

damo said:


> Which type of pharmacy?  Shoppers, Rexall?


Shoppers.


----------



## vegs1

quandrea said:


> Quoting myself. Woke up to an appointment time for the AZ for dh on Tuesday!!!!!!  Way quicker than I anticipated!!!!!



When I registered I was given a code but I haven’t heard anything as of yet. Did they just text or email you the appt time.


----------



## quandrea

vegs1 said:


> When I registered I was given a code but I haven’t heard anything as of yet. Did they just text or email you the appt time.


They texted and emailed me a link to choose an appointment time. I was very flexible on which shoppers we’d go to. That may account for the quick turnaround.


----------



## vegs1

quandrea said:


> They texted and emailed me a link to choose an appointment time. I was very flexible on which shoppers we’d go to. That may account for the quick turnaround.


Thanks!  We are flexible so hope we hear something soon.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Im volunteering at a clinic Tuesday . I’m hoping it’s more organized than they appear..


----------



## wdwmom3

TammyLynn33 said:


> Im volunteering at a clinic Tuesday . I’m hoping it’s more organized than they appear..



Ask if working at the clinic makes you eligible to get the vaccine.  I know people who are
volunteering at one near me and they were vaccinated because they were treating everyone who works in the clinic as health care workers. 

And don’t let what you see on the news scare you.  I’ve been to one with my dad and a different one with my mom.   Both were great and really well organized. Never waited more then a few minutes in any area.  Both times in and out in under 40 minutes.


----------



## damo

The Shopper's Drug Mart where we got our vaccine was very organized.   We had no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## TammyLynn33

wdwmom3 said:


> Ask if working at the clinic makes you eligible to get the vaccine.  I know people who are
> volunteering at one near me and they were vaccinated because they were treating everyone who works in the clinic as health care workers.
> 
> And don’t let what you see on the news scare you.  I’ve been to one with my dad and a different one with my mom.   Both were great and really well organized. Never waited more then a few minutes in any area.  Both times in and out in under 40 minutes.



No originally the training said yes we were eligible and they Sent a follow up saying no we are not. 
I signed up via email they asked us to confirm we were available both days and I did did the hours of online training.. and not a word . I emailed Thursday night with a hey is this still on As I had received no direction as to what time to arrive what door etc and I was rudely reminded I had committed and was sent an email ( I’ve looked everywhere ) . I confirmed I would be there  but still have no info ..
Hopefully it runs smooth..


----------



## wdwmom3

TammyLynn33 said:


> No originally the training said yes we were eligible and they Sent a follow up saying no we are not.
> I signed up via email they asked us to confirm we were available both days and I did did the hours of online training.. and not a word . I emailed Thursday night with a hey is this still on As I had received no direction as to what time to arrive what door etc and I was rudely reminded I had committed and was sent an email ( I’ve looked everywhere ) . I confirmed I would be there  but still have no info ..
> Hopefully it runs smooth..



Wow.  Sorry to hear that’s your experience.  Fingers crossed it’s just one rude person and your experience at the clinic is much different.


----------



## Sue M

I’m still not vaccinated. Was on Global last night. The 66-71 age group is in limbo. Vaccine here seems to have stalled. Can’t get the AZ, which is being given to 55-65, and have to wait for next shipment of Pfizer or Moderna. 
Back story- I made appt for husband when his age group came up. While on the phone I was told I was eligible too since I was within 10yrs of him. This was 3/20. When we went for vaccine on 3/30 the site we went to said I wasn’t eligible and was given wrong info on phone booking. Meanwhile friends who went to other sites in my health district were getting the vaccine with husband. 
I think rules keep changing but other sites were honouring appts made under previous rules. Trust me to pick the site that didn’t


----------



## damo

Sue M said:


> I’m still not vaccinated. Was on Global last night. The 66-71 age group is in limbo. Vaccine here seems to have stalled. Can’t get the AZ, which is being given to 55-65, and have to wait for next shipment of Pfizer or Moderna.
> Back story- I made appt for husband when his age group came up. While on the phone I was told I was eligible too since I was within 10yrs of him. This was 3/20. When we went for vaccine on 3/30 the site we went to said I wasn’t eligible and was given wrong info on phone booking. Meanwhile friends who went to other sites in my health district were getting the vaccine with husband.
> I think rules keep changing but other sites were honouring appts made under previous rules. Trust me to pick the site that didn’t



I assume you aren't in Ontario since the AZ shot in Ontario is for anyone aged 55 and up.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I was able to make my vaccination appointment with public health.  I waited for them to lower the age so I could be sure of getting either the Moderna or Pfizer shot (their website states those are the vaccines they are administering) but had I not gotten an appointment I was prepared to call the pharmacy & book a AstraZeneca appointment.
I was online 2 minutes before registration opened and refreshed the page until it opened at 11am.  I was in the virtual queue for about 10 minutes - by the time I got to choose a date there were no appointments for either Sunday or Monday (I tried the 3 closest sites to home (Whitby/Ajax/Pickering). I grabbed Tuesday afternoon quickly before it was gone too! 

Tuesday afternoon = peace of mind.


----------



## Bossy22

As a mid 40's school teacher my wait may still be awhile.  I may be able to get it in about a month due to my childs severe health issues (hoping this is true as she is the reason I want to get it soo quickly).


----------



## suse66

It was a banner day here today! I had developed a fever/chills on Tuesday after school (I teach kindergarten) and was off Wednesday and Thursday while I waited for a Covid test appointment. Well, today I was online registering at multiple pharmacies for my vaccine and I checked for my test results which were negative! Then this afternoon I got a text inviting me to book an appointment at a local pharmacy and I am going Monday for my first shot!! Yay!!


----------



## suse66

duplicate post


----------



## Sue M

damo said:


> I assume you aren't in Ontario since the AZ shot in Ontario is for anyone aged 55 and up.


I’m in BC, here too it’s 55-65 but I’m 68 so don’t qualify for AZ, and my age group hasn’t come up yet for Pfizer or Moderna. Since the injection site I went to with my husband messed me up. So frustrating.  If I went to any other I would have gotten it.


----------



## wdwmom3

Sue M said:


> I’m in BC, here too it’s 55-65 but I’m 68 so don’t qualify for AZ, and my age group hasn’t come up yet for Pfizer or Moderna. Since the injection site I went to with my husband messed me up. So frustrating.  If I went to any other I would have gotten it.



Hopefully soon.  Some areas are already looking at dropping their ages again.


----------



## bababear_50

suse66 said:


> It was a banner day here today! I had developed a fever/chills on Tuesday after school (I teach kindergarten) and was off Wednesday and Thursday while I waited for a Covid test appointment. Well, today I was online registering at multiple pharmacies for my vaccine and I checked for my test results which were negative! Then this afternoon I got a text inviting me to book an appointment at a local pharmacy and I am going Monday for my first shot!! Yay!!



Oh dear God...I am so thankful for you !!!
Great News Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Starwind

This is a second-hand report.

My sister lives with me and is a healthcare worker eligible in the current phase one group they are doing here in our city. She pre-registered online and then waited. And waited some more. Eventually got an email with a link and was able to go and choose among a limited set of options for a preferred vaccination date and time at the vaccination site. Yeah !

This past Wednesday afternoon was her slot. I drove her. Parking was a nightmare, so I dropped her off and drove down the street to a Shoppers and parked in their parking lot and did some reading while I waited for her to text me she was done. Took over an hour. At least we've figured out the drop off/pick up situation for shot two.

She got Pfizer. Some initial upper arm soreness near the injection site, "less than a flu shot". The next day morning though she woke up with a headache, feeling feverish, and muscle aches: "wondering where the dump truck was", and very tired, plus the upper arm hurting more. Because those symptoms could be covidy, she called out sick from work, however, she said they were bad enough that even in a non-covid world she would have called out sick that day. Took a Tylenol and curled up in bed. From my observer POV she was definitely cranky and not feeling well.

By that afternoon (by about 24 h post vaccine) she was feeling improved: headache gone, fevery gone, achiness reduced, still tired, but ready to rejoin civilization. By the next morning all symptoms gone.

Presumably this means she had a hearty immune response. We are both a little concerned that if is this is the reaction to the first shot, what will her reaction to the second one be like ??? We find out in July... Her employer automatically schedules them off the day of their second shot AND the day after, which is good. She said after the first that she will pre-schedule two days off after the second dose, just in case.

SW


----------



## Debbie

Hubby had his first Pfizer shot today. We were in and out in less than an hour. He's had no noticeable side affects so far, but seriously, he never feels sick-even if he is. LOL He has dozed off watching t.v. but even that isn't abnormal for him.


----------



## bababear_50

YEAH!!!
For all the people getting the Vaccine.
Hugs everyone who is waiting.
It will happen.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## vegs1

suse66 said:


> It was a banner day here today! I had developed a fever/chills on Tuesday after school (I teach kindergarten) and was off Wednesday and Thursday while I waited for a Covid test appointment. Well, today I was online registering at multiple pharmacies for my vaccine and I checked for my test results which were negative! Then this afternoon I got a text inviting me to book an appointment at a local pharmacy and I am going Monday for my first shot!! Yay!!



So happy for you that you got your vaccine appointment. I registered last week but haven’t heard a peep yet!


----------



## ottawamom

I got an email on my email accounts for DH and I to get appointments. I did DH first and by the time I got back in to do mine (after a few difficulties logging in) all the appointments for the week were gone. DH has an appointment to get the Astrazenca and I am still waiting. 

He can do all the errands now.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I got an email on my email accounts for DH and I to get appointments. I did DH first and by the time I got back in to do mine (after a few difficulties logging in) all the appointments for the week were gone. DH has an appointment to get the Astrazenca and I am still waiting.
> 
> He can do all the errands now.



Dang! Double Dang!
Fingers crossed for more appointments to open up.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Likely next week. The way I'm looking at it DH is the household guinea pig.


----------



## bababear_50

vegs1 said:


> So happy for you that you got your vaccine appointment. I registered last week but haven’t heard a peep yet!


Soon ... Fingers & Toes crossed.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## vegs1

ottawamom said:


> I got an email on my email accounts for DH and I to get appointments. I did DH first and by the time I got back in to do mine (after a few difficulties logging in) all the appointments for the week were gone. DH has an appointment to get the Astrazenca and I am still waiting.
> 
> He can do all the errands now.



I guess I’ll get my email in due time. I just need patience.....BUT....I can “almost” feel the arms of my grandkids around me!  Can’t wait for that!


----------



## ottawamom

Costco (where I got the appointment) it seems is sending out an email to xxx people and the appointments are on a first come first served basis. I then had to sign up again for the waitlist, I would have thought they would sent out appointment invitations by order on the waitlist or something like that but it doesn't seem so. Oh well lots of vaccine coming so we should all be getting shots soon.


----------



## vegs1

ottawamom said:


> Costco (where I got the appointment) it seems is sending out an email to xxx people and the appointments are on a first come first served basis. I then had to sign up again for the waitlist, I would have thought they would sent out appointment invitations by order on the waitlist or something like that but it doesn't seem so. Oh well lots of vaccine coming so we should all be getting shots soon.



Thanks for the info on that. It’s all a bit confusing but you’re right....lots coming. I guess we just need quick fingers when registering once our email comes.


----------



## ottawamom

I only lucked in because I happened to check my email. It came out at 7:03, and sometime after 7:15 but before 7:42 they were all gone.


----------



## damo

I know a few people who got vaccinated at Walmart today after registering on Thursday.  If you're not on a Walmart list, it is worth considering.


----------



## vegs1

damo said:


> I know a few people who got vaccinated at Walmart today after registering on Thursday.  If you're not on a Walmart list, it is worth considering.


Walmart isn’t on the list in our area but thanks for the idea!


----------



## vegs1

ottawamom said:


> I only lucked in because I happened to check my email. It came out at 7:03, and sometime after 7:15 but before 7:42 they were all gone.


Am or pm?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I popped into my neighborhood drug store this evening and they were doing vaccinations 

Anyone in Durham Region,  Lovell drugs has spots, but their website was saying unavailable, the pharmacist said for now it’s best to call directly. Who knows how fast they will fill those spots though..

My appointment is tomorrow with our local public health unit.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*hubby and I are both getting jabbed tomorrow morning.  If anyone has access to a Rexall that's giving the shots sign up with them!  We both got texts and after a bit of a stumble due to excitement set things up,  if we hadn't been so slow we could have gone today.  The email with the link didn't come for almost an hour after that. 

I'm beyond excited for this,  hubby can help me grocery shop for the first time in over a year but best? I can FINALLY get treatment for my bipolar disorder that I've not been able to get since Feb 14, 2020.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

wdwmom3 said:


> Just heard that they are expanding the pharmacy vaccinations in Ontario to those over 55 and are adding more locations.


*I want to offer you up as an example of social media at it's finest and extend my deepest gratitude as well. Since you made your post last week, I've counted 15 people who've managed to either get a shot already or have an appointment. THIS is how we take care of each other and move to the other side people!!!!*

*This has a been a long, lonely and  hard road to walk and we're not done yet people, but the end is in sight. We just need to keep moving towards it, support one another, stay home as much as possible, wash our hands, mask up when we're out, keep our distance from those we don't live with and get whatever vaccine is offered to us as soon as we can. Doing all of those things will let the medical professionals take care of those who need it, stop the virus in it's track and hopefully gather with our families at Christmas time with ease. It will happen, we have the tools and others to support us, let's get 'er done!!*

****ETA, i said Christmas because by that point hopefully even children will be vacinnated, we'll be able to gather before that but still need to be cautious until we reach herd immunity status. Evene once that happens, I might be masking up for a bit longer, not so much for myself but for others if I **still** get ill.*


----------



## vegs1

So, I just received an email from Costco but it is an encrypted email...says “click here” but then it says not available. Has anyone had that happen?

EDITED to say within half an hour the encryption worked and I made an account. Then logged on to the booking site, chose my appointment (THIS Wednesday) for my hubby and myself (YEAH!!!!)  I can’t wait!!!  So excited...so happy....a bit nervous....but one step closer to hugging those grandkids!  Has anyone ever been happier looking forward to a needle??????


----------



## suse66

bababear_50 said:


> Oh dear God...I am so thankful for you !!!
> Great News Hon!
> Hugs
> Mel


Thank you so much! 


vegs1 said:


> So happy for you that you got your vaccine appointment. I registered last week but haven’t heard a peep yet!


Just noticed that you got your appointment!! So happy for you!


----------



## bababear_50

vegs1 said:


> So, I just received an email from Costco but it is an encrypted email...says “click here” but then it says not available. Has anyone had that happen?
> 
> EDITED to say within half an hour the encryption worked and I made an account. Then logged on to the booking site, chose my appointment (THIS Wednesday) for my hubby and myself (YEAH!!!!)  I can’t wait!!!  So excited...so happy....a bit nervous....but one step closer to hugging those grandkids!  Has anyone ever been happier looking forward to a needle??????



So happy for you Vegs
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

vegs1 said:


> So, I just received an email from Costco but it is an encrypted email...says “click here” but then it says not available. Has anyone had that happen?
> 
> EDITED to say within half an hour the encryption worked and I made an account. Then logged on to the booking site, chose my appointment (THIS Wednesday) for my hubby and myself (YEAH!!!!)  I can’t wait!!!  So excited...so happy....a bit nervous....but one step closer to hugging those grandkids!  Has anyone ever been happier looking forward to a needle??????


So happy for you. What city if I may ask.


----------



## quandrea

Dh got his first AZ shot yesterday morning at our local pharmacy. He’s feeling really crummy. Fever, chills, stuffed nose, sore throat and he’s EXTREMELY irritable. No worries, I’ll take it. It means his immune system is busy at work.


----------



## vegs1

ottawamom said:


> So happy for you.
> 
> 
> Thank you. My appt is in London.


----------



## vegs1

suse66 said:


> Thank you so much!
> Just noticed that you got your appointment!! So happy for you!


Thank you!  I’m pretty excited!


----------



## bababear_50

quandrea said:


> Dh got his first AZ shot yesterday morning at our local pharmacy. He’s feeling really crummy. Fever, chills, stuffed nose, sore throat and he’s EXTREMELY irritable. No worries, I’ll take it. It means his immune system is busy at work.


Hugs Hon
Yep he is just showing a good immune response.
So happy happy he got the shot.
Extra cuddles and maybe some popsicles will help.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## badiggio

My wife and I got our AZ shots yesterday at the local walmart pharmacy.I feel normal;my wife feels a little tired.


----------



## Susan2771

My husband was vaccinated with Moderna yesterday at the hospital, and my appointment is today, but I don't know what I am getting.   We live in hotspots in Toronto and are born 1971 or earlier.  If there is anyone here from Toronto born  1971 or earlier, there are a number of hospitals that are vaccinating hot spot based on postal codes.  Hope this helps someone out there.

COVID-19 vaccination at Unity Health - Unity Health Toronto: Providence Healthcare, St. Joseph's Health Centre and St. Michael's Hospital 

COVID-19 Vaccination Clinic - Humber River Hospital (hrh.ca)


----------



## Sue M

Starwind said:


> This is a second-hand report.
> 
> My sister lives with me and is a healthcare worker eligible in the current phase one group they are doing here in our city. She pre-registered online and then waited. And waited some more. Eventually got an email with a link and was able to go and choose among a limited set of options for a preferred vaccination date and time at the vaccination site. Yeah !
> 
> This past Wednesday afternoon was her slot. I drove her. Parking was a nightmare, so I dropped her off and drove down the street to a Shoppers and parked in their parking lot and did some reading while I waited for her to text me she was done. Took over an hour. At least we've figured out the drop off/pick up situation for shot two.
> 
> She got Pfizer. Some initial upper arm soreness near the injection site, "less than a flu shot". The next day morning though she woke up with a headache, feeling feverish, and muscle aches: "wondering where the dump truck was", and very tired, plus the upper arm hurting more. Because those symptoms could be covidy, she called out sick from work, however, she said they were bad enough that even in a non-covid world she would have called out sick that day. Took a Tylenol and curled up in bed. From my observer POV she was definitely cranky and not feeling well.
> 
> By that afternoon (by about 24 h post vaccine) she was feeling improved: headache gone, fevery gone, achiness reduced, still tired, but ready to rejoin civilization. By the next morning all symptoms gone.
> 
> Presumably this means she had a hearty immune response. We are both a little concerned that if is this is the reaction to the first shot, what will her reaction to the second one be like ??? We find out in July... Her employer automatically schedules them off the day of their second shot AND the day after, which is good. She said after the first that she will pre-schedule two days off after the second dose, just in case.
> 
> SW


Thanks for sharing the experience. Seems so random who will get a reaction. My husband got the Pfizer on 3/30. He didn’t have any reaction.


----------



## bababear_50

Susan2771 said:


> My husband was vaccinated with Moderna yesterday at the hospital, and my appointment is today, but I don't know what I am getting.   We live in hotspots in Toronto and are born 1971 or earlier.  If there is anyone here from Toronto born  1971 or earlier, there are a number of hospitals that are vaccinating hot spot based on postal codes.  Hope this helps someone out there.
> 
> COVID-19 vaccination at Unity Health - Unity Health Toronto: Providence Healthcare, St. Joseph's Health Centre and St. Michael's Hospital
> 
> COVID-19 Vaccination Clinic - Humber River Hospital (hrh.ca)



Hi Susan
So happy for you and your hubby
Thanks for posting the links.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Ontario is moving to Phase 2. And some areas are going to age 50+ (the hot spots, not sure where those are though). Still waiting for my turn... patiently? Sort of? Happy for all who can get their shots. 

Ontario is moving into Phase Two of its COVID-19 vaccine distribution plan. We expect to vaccinate over nine million Ontarians between April and the end of June, pending supply.
Ontario is increasing vaccine allocations to COVID-19 “hot spot” communities across 13 public health units, including supporting regions to vaccinate individuals aged 50 and over by postal code.
Phase Two also includes vaccinating individuals with the highest-risk health conditions and their essential caregiver. Eligible populations will be contacted by their health care providers to schedule their vaccination, primarily in hospital clinics.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*banner day in our household. Both got jabbed, it's old lady day at Rexall (over 55 gets 20% off regular priced items) I got a bunch of Be Well points and  redeemed $20 worth of points.  Got an email with the link for my virtual appointment with the doctor who will be supervising my treatments on Friday so I can get this party started!!  2 weeks for me to drop dosages on a few new medications I've needed to take while waiting and my vaccine to have kicked in.  
*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *banner day in our household. Both got jabbed, it's old lady day at Rexall (over 55 gets 20% off regular priced items) I got a bunch of Be Well points and  redeemed $20 worth of points.  Got an email with the link for my virtual appointment with the doctor who will be supervising my treatments on Friday so I can get this party started!!  2 weeks for me to drop dosages on a few new medications I've needed to take while waiting and my vaccine to have kicked in.
> View attachment 567053*


Congrats Hon!!!
Great News


Hugs
Mel


----------



## Marie5656

*I got my second jab last week. Moderna. Except for a headache for a day, and an achy arm for a couple days, I feel great. A bit of swelling at injection site.*


----------



## OnceUponATime15

First dose done! Second appointment all set & confirmed for late July 
I received the Pfizer vaccine.  Painless and the entire process was incredibly well run. Seamless.  

Now I wait to see if I will have any reaction at all...


----------



## wdwmom3

hdrolfe said:


> Ontario is moving to Phase 2. And some areas are going to age 50+ (the hot spots, not sure where those are though). Still waiting for my turn... patiently? Sort of? Happy for all who can get their shots.
> 
> Ontario is moving into Phase Two of its COVID-19 vaccine distribution plan. We expect to vaccinate over nine million Ontarians between April and the end of June, pending supply.
> Ontario is increasing vaccine allocations to COVID-19 “hot spot” communities across 13 public health units, including supporting regions to vaccinate individuals aged 50 and over by postal code.
> Phase Two also includes vaccinating individuals with the highest-risk health conditions and their essential caregiver. Eligible populations will be contacted by their health care providers to schedule their vaccination, primarily in hospital clinics.



I’ve stopped listening to what the province says about vaccines.  A lot of areas have been vaccinating “phase 2” groups for a couple weeks now.  I just follow what our local public health is doing.   They are really the ones doing the work.


----------



## starvenger

Well, apparently I'm in a hotspot and they're allowing those 50+ to book appointments starting tomorrow. So I'm just outside that window but it could be very soon for me.

Here's a screenshot of the Hot Spot postal codes:


----------



## juniorbugman

Well I knew this but I am in a hot spot as well.  I will check it out tomorrow.  It seems my sister is as well so I will have to let her know.


----------



## Spotthecat

DH is 50 and our postal code is on there, woo! I am off by a year...so getting close!


----------



## Spotthecat

starvenger said:


> Well, apparently I'm in a hotspot and they're allowing those 50+ to book appointments starting tomorrow. So I'm just outside that window but it could be very soon for me.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the Hot Spot postal codes:
> 
> View attachment 567068


Where did you find this? I can only find a source with 6 postal codes from York region...


----------



## starvenger

it was on the twitter feed of CBC reporter Mike Crawley. My wife told me about it.


----------



## bababear_50

Marie5656 said:


> *I got my second jab last week. Moderna. Except for a headache for a day, and an achy arm for a couple days, I feel great. A bit of swelling at injection site.*





OnceUponATime15 said:


> First dose done! Second appointment all set & confirmed for late July
> I received the Pfizer vaccine.  Painless and the entire process was incredibly well run. Seamless.
> 
> Now I wait to see if I will have any reaction at all...




YEAH!!!!
So happy everyone is get a shot and hope you all have good strong reactions to build those antibodies.
Hugs Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> YEAH!!!!
> So happy everyone is get a shot and hope you all have good strong reactions to build those antibodies.
> Hugs Mel



Yes, I'm really impressed how many here are reporting being vaccinated.  I guess most of us are in the same age bracket.


----------



## TammyLynn33

So I volunteered at the vax clinic today . I have never worked harder to be honest , and at the end of the day surprise there were two doses left and yes I’m now vaccinated.  So thankful but so tired and my throat from screening 250 ppl is sore ( did a lot of loud talking with older people and masks ) but I’m so thankful .


----------



## damo

TammyLynn33 said:


> So I volunteered at the vax clinic today . I have never worked harder to be honest , and at the end of the day surprise there were two doses left and yes I’m now vaccinated.  So thankful but so tired and my throat from screening 250 ppl is sore ( did a lot of loud talking with older people and masks ) but I’m so thankful .



Thank you for volunteering!


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> So I volunteered at the vax clinic today . I have never worked harder to be honest , and at the end of the day surprise there were two doses left and yes I’m now vaccinated.  So thankful but so tired and my throat from screening 250 ppl is sore ( did a lot of loud talking with older people and masks ) but I’m so thankful .




And we are so thankful for YOU!!
Hugs Hon
Now rest!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## wdwmom3

TammyLynn33 said:


> So I volunteered at the vax clinic today . I have never worked harder to be honest , and at the end of the day surprise there were two doses left and yes I’m now vaccinated.  So thankful but so tired and my throat from screening 250 ppl is sore ( did a lot of loud talking with older people and masks ) but I’m so thankful .



Yay!   Thanks for volunteering. And I’m so happy you got vaccinated .


----------



## marchingstar

damo said:


> Yes, I'm really impressed how many here are reporting being vaccinated.  I guess most of us are in the same age bracket.



the rest of us are just quietly waiting


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> the rest of us are just quietly waiting


You will get there.
When I need to hang on and believe I watch this Video.
Hugs Mel


----------



## LeslieLou

Vaccinated in Ohio today with the first dose of Pfizer vaccine! So many appointments available!


----------



## bababear_50

LeslieLou said:


> Vaccinated in Ohio today with the first dose of Pfizer vaccine! So many appointments available!



That is great to know Hon.
This thread is in the Canadian Forum so most of us posting info are from Canada.
We do wish our USA neighbors all the best though.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## LeslieLou

bababear_50 said:


> That is great to know Hon.
> This thread is in the Canadian Forum so most of us posting info are from Canada.
> We do wish our USA neighbors all the best though.
> Hugs
> Mel


Oh man, I’m dense! Maybe the border will open soon...?  Sorry!


----------



## bababear_50

LeslieLou said:


> Oh man, I’m dense! Maybe the border will open soon...?  Sorry!


No problem ,,,,, you are very kind and we love having visitors down here.
We wish you the best with your vaccination.
As soon as it's safe I am sure the borders will open.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> You will get there.
> When I need to hang on and believe I watch this Video.
> Hugs Mel



no complaints from me! the vaccines should go by risk, and i’m lucky to be low risk. i’m cheering on everyone who has access right now though


----------



## SCCNJ

TammyLynn33 said:


> So I volunteered at the vax clinic today . I have never worked harder to be honest , and at the end of the day surprise there were two doses left and yes I’m now vaccinated.  So thankful but so tired and my throat from screening 250 ppl is sore ( did a lot of loud talking with older people and masks ) but I’m so thankful .


 Thank you for volunteering.  My parents are elderly and my mom has the beginnings of dementia and when she came home from being vaccinated all she could tell me was how wonderful the people were. So while I can't thank her particular person, I will thank you instead.  A caring kind person means the world to the elderly who might be a bit hesitant to get a vaccine.  Put your feet up and enjoy your night--you deserve it!


----------



## TammyLynn33

SCCNJ said:


> Thank you for volunteering.  My parents are elderly and my mom has the beginnings of dementia and when she came home from being vaccinated all she could tell me was how wonderful the people were. So while I can't thank her particular person, I will thank you instead.  A caring kind person means the world to the elderly who might be a bit hesitant to get a vaccine.  Put your feet up and enjoy your night--you deserve it!



Thank you All 
It honestly was a hard, long workday but so rewarding , hearing the stories they hadn’t been out in over a year  , everyone was so happy and thankful to be there . 
My arm is pretty sore this am ( which is funny because I barely felt the needle yesterday ) and I’m pretty tired and sore everywhere but I’m sure some of that was the pace of yesterday.


----------



## Dismom18

Spotthecat said:


> Where did you find this? I can only find a source with 6 postal codes from York region...


I believe York region opened up today for  those ages 45 and older, not sure if that’s your age group but they are moving quickly with the age criteria


----------



## FigmentSpark

Dismom18 said:


> I believe York region opened up today for  those ages 45 and older, not sure if that’s your age group but they are moving quickly with the age criteria


Which vaccine are they giving the 45-55s?


----------



## Spotthecat

Dismom18 said:


> I believe York region opened up today for  those ages 45 and older, not sure if that’s your age group but they are moving quickly with the age criteria


It's only for 4 specific postal codes in Vaughan, and 1 in Markham. I am in the age bracket, by my postal code is 900 meters away... Pretty sure it has to be pfizer or moderna, as they are only allowing the astro-zeneca to 55+...


----------



## FigmentSpark

Spotthecat said:


> It's only for 4 specific postal codes in Vaughan, and 1 in Markham. I am in the age bracket, by my postal code is 900 meters away... Pretty sure it has to be pfizer or moderna, as they are only allowing the astro-zeneca to 55+...


Anyone else get the feeling that 55-64 yr olds are not going to be offered the Pfizer/Moderna, but only the Astro zenica?


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone else get the feeling that 55-64 yr olds are not going to be offered the Pfizer/Moderna, but only the Astro zenica?



I wouldn't be surprised and it is probably a good idea.  I got the AstraZenica and was thrilled to get anything.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I was thinking that anyone hoping for one of the other two, but in that age group, they probably will be waiting a long time unless there's a valid reason why they wouldn't be able to take the AZ one.  

Like you said, maybe just get it and be done.

How long do you have to wait before getting your second AZ dose?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone else get the feeling that 55-64 yr olds are not going to be offered the Pfizer/Moderna, but only the Astro zenica?



That is what NS is giving out for 55-64.    I am in the 40-44 age bracket and not too keen on the Astra due to the blood clots. Our CMO says it's "fine", but I don't want to find out!


----------



## wdwmom3

Listening to the Ontario press conference.  Sounds like they are going to offer vaccines for 18+ in some very specific areas (hot spots) not sure what those areas are.


----------



## hdrolfe

Waiting for the J&J to arrive as well, aren't we getting some of that this month? One dose, done. I will take whatever I can get though, and that includes the AZ even though I'm 46 and below the age range. I'm glad they are addressing some of the hot spots, but hope those not in hot spots aren't forgotten. It's all so tiring, stay home, stay safe. All good in the winter but now the weather warms up and everyone wants to be out and about. I guess we are getting there, Ontario is 60+ across the province (to make an appointment any way), that was a 10 year jump from 70 and in only 10 days I think? So hopefully I'll be in line soon.


----------



## Dismom18

FigmentSpark said:


> Which vaccine are they giving the 45-55s?


from what I've seen so far they are giving Prizer/Moderna at the clinics and AZ at the pharmacies


----------



## karen4546

I see this the Canadian board, but here in the States, you can pick your vaccine preference then search who has it and call and make an appointment.  This is for anyone 16 and older (with guardian for 16-17yo).  

I have not seen AstraZenica as an Option.  Pfizer, Moderna (I got mine in February and husband gets his first dose next week), and Johnson & Johnson are available in my area.


----------



## quandrea

starvenger said:


> Well, apparently I'm in a hotspot and they're allowing those 50+ to book appointments starting tomorrow. So I'm just outside that window but it could be very soon for me.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the Hot Spot postal codes:
> 
> View attachment 567068


I’m in a hot spot. Where can we book? Anywhere I go says 60+


----------



## wdwmom3

karen4546 said:


> I see this the Canadian board, but here in the States, you can pick your vaccine preference then search who has it and call and make an appointment.  This is for anyone 16 and older (with guardian for 16-17yo).
> 
> I have not seen AstraZenica as an Option.  Pfizer, Moderna (I got mine in February and husband gets his first dose next week), and Johnson & Johnson are available in my area.



AstraZeneca has not been approved in the US yet.   And we have approved j&j but have not gotten any yet.  Really the only choice we have here is that the AstraZeneca is the only thing being offered at pharmacies.  If you don’t want that you have to wait and go through your local public Heath. 

Pretty much take what you can get.


----------



## wdwmom3

quandrea said:


> I’m in a hot spot. Where can we book? Anywhere I go says 60+



They just said some hot spots will be 18plus.  But don’t know if they are the same ones or not.


----------



## quandrea

wdwmom3 said:


> They just said some hot spots will be 18plus.  But don’t know if they are the same ones or not.


But how do we book?  I can’t find anything. It’s all so confusing.


----------



## wdwmom3

quandrea said:


> But how do we book?  I can’t find anything. It’s all so confusing.



They just announced that during the press conference.  So no idea.   But keep a lookout for it.  They may not have update the booking yet.


----------



## bababear_50

https://www.bing.com/news/search?q=...qpvt=covid+shots+for+high+risk+area&FORM=EWRE
https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/educatio...n-high-risk-regions-in-toronto-peel-1.5378097


----------



## hdrolfe

quandrea said:


> I’m in a hot spot. Where can we book? Anywhere I go says 60+



I think it might vary? From what I can see for the Ottawa area, they are not booking appointments for these even though from what the province says they should be... The provinces online booking doesn't seem to be updated yet either. Hopefully everything gets sorted soon... Maybe check with your local public health site? 

From the OPH site:
*Phase 2 -  Ottawa Public Health is NOT currently booking for the groups below. Please continue to check this webpage for updates.*


Individuals with health conditions and caregivers
People who live and work in high-risk congregate settings
Essential workers who cannot work from home
Adults 59 years and younger (born in 1962 and later) in high risk communities


----------



## quandrea

bababear_50 said:


> https://www.bing.com/news/search?q=...qpvt=covid+shots+for+high+risk+area&FORM=EWRE
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/educatio...n-high-risk-regions-in-toronto-peel-1.5378097
> View attachment 567256


Thank you. Hoping my postal code will allow 18+ to get vaccinated. I was telling dh yesterday that my Disney planning skills are being put to use. Scoring a vaccine appointment is not unlike booking hard to get FastPasses and ADRs. I can’t go to Disney , but I can book vaccine appointments!


----------



## bababear_50

quandrea said:


> Thank you. Hoping my postal code will allow 18+ to get vaccinated. I was telling dh yesterday that my Disney planning skills are being put to use. Scoring a vaccine appointment is not unlike booking hard to get FastPasses and ADRs. I can’t go to Disney , but I can book vaccine appointments!



Hi Hon
Ok I mean no politics here BUT
When the Province announces something it seems they are sometimes forgetting to let the important people (pharmacies ,, Dr. etc ) know 
of the plans. The plans do get rolled out but usually a few days later.
Keep an eye on your local health Dept media and also the Provinces.


Peel & Toronto in particular.

https://www.peelregion.ca/coronavirus/vaccine/book-appointment/https://www.toronto.ca/home/covid-1...d-19-vaccines/covid-19-how-to-get-vaccinated/
Ontario Public Health locator
put your postal code in
https://www.phdapps.health.gov.on.ca/PHULocator/Results.aspx
Hugs
Mel


----------



## SaskDisNut

Hi everyone, I haven't posted here for a few years but have been following along with this thread.  It's so good to see so many finally getting vaccinated.  My wife and I were eligible for the AZ vaccine at the drive thru clinic in Regina for 55+ age group, so this past weekend we went and got our first shot.  After getting the typical symptoms that others have described, we are back to normal and so glad to have that done.  Regina, in particular, has been hit hard with the B117 variant the last few weeks so we did not hesitate to get our shot when we became eligible.


----------



## bababear_50

SaskDisNut said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted here for a few years but have been following along with this thread.  It's so good to see so many finally getting vaccinated.  My wife and I were eligible for the AZ vaccine at the drive thru clinic in Regina for 55+ age group, so this past weekend we went and got our first shot.  After getting the typical symptoms that others have described, we are back to normal and so glad to have that done.  Regina, in particular, has been hit hard with the B117 variant the last few weeks so we did not hesitate to get our shot when we became eligible.



Hi Hon
So happy to hear you were both able to get your shots.
Thanks for sharing.
Bell Well
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Etch

A couple of bits of positive vaccine news that you may have missed with the media focused elsewhere.

1.  Ontario administered almost 105,000 shots in one day on Tuesday.  That is getting much closer to the million or so per week they're aiming for.

2.  NACI said today that although they still are recommending a timeline of 4 months between shots, it is likely that most people will receive their second shot earlier than that with the current supply projections.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...s-as-supply-increases-vaccine-panel-1.5377639
Stay safe everyone and hang in there!


----------



## bababear_50

Etch said:


> A couple of bits of positive vaccine news that you may have missed with the media focused elsewhere.
> 
> 1.  Ontario administered almost 105,000 shots in one day on Tuesday.  That is getting much closer to the million or so per week they're aiming for.
> 
> 2.  NACI said today that although they still are recommending a timeline of 4 months between shots, it is likely that most people will receive their second shot earlier than that with the current supply projections.
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...s-as-supply-increases-vaccine-panel-1.5377639
> Stay safe everyone and hang in there!



Hi Etch

I haven't seen you in awhile.
I hope all is well with you and your family.
Thank-you for taking the time to share the above information , it is appreciated.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Etch

Everything is well.  Thanks for asking Mel!  Congrats on your first dose!

Really enjoyed the thread with people starting to get their vaccines so I thought I would chime in.

I still poke around the forum but you'll see me lots more when I start thinking about WDW and collecting Air Miles again.


----------



## juniorbugman

My sister is booked for this Friday in Scarborough and I can look at booking in Ajax tomorrow night starting at 6:00pm for appointment times starting April 13th.


----------



## ottawamom

SaskDisNut said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted here for a few years but have been following along with this thread.  It's so good to see so many finally getting vaccinated.  My wife and I were eligible for the AZ vaccine at the drive thru clinic in Regina for 55+ age group, so this past weekend we went and got our first shot.  After getting the typical symptoms that others have described, we are back to normal and so glad to have that done.  Regina, in particular, has been hit hard with the B117 variant the last few weeks so we did not hesitate to get our shot when we became eligible.


Thank you for reporting. I go for my first Astra shot on Sunday. I was a little hesitant earlier today but Mel and Jacqueline straightened me out. Looking forward to it now and what it will mean for us all getting out of this.

DH had his first Astra shot today and he's not feeling anything (yet!).


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> My sister is booked for this Friday in Scarborough and I can look at booking in Ajax tomorrow night starting at 6:00pm for appointment times starting April 13th.




YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As Mel jumps off the couch cheering!!!!
So Happy Judy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Thank you for reporting. I go for my first Astra shot on Sunday. I was a little hesitant earlier today but Mel and Jacqueline straightened me out. Looking forward to it now and what it will mean for us all getting out of this.
> 
> DH had his first Astra shot today and he's not feeling anything (yet!).




Hugs
Mel


----------



## NancyK

I rarely post but read the boards every day so I thought I would report in. DH and I both received the AstraZeneca vaccine yesterday at our local Zehrs pharmacy. Easy peasy.
I'm so glad that we were able to get our shots already.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Two weeks post second Pfizer shot.  Feels like winning the lottery.  I was in the special groups for being a cancer survivor.


----------



## bababear_50

NancyK said:


> I rarely post but read the boards every day so I thought I would report in. DH and I both received the AstraZeneca vaccine yesterday at our local Zehrs pharmacy. Easy peasy.
> I'm so glad that we were able to get our shots already.



Hi Nancy
Thanks for taking the time to post.
It really helps those thinking about vaccination to hear from others that have already done it.
Thanks again

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ronandannette

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone else get the feeling that 55-64 yr olds are not going to be offered the Pfizer/Moderna, but only the Astro zenica?


Well, that's not exactly the way they're doing it in Alberta, but close. As of Monday, anyone between the ages of 55-64 can be vaccinated with Astra Zeneca on a walk-in basis at any of the 100 or so participating pharmacies in the province. If you are in that age group and want to wait for Pfizer or Moderna, the estimate on eligibility/availability is currently the end of May. And of course, government and health authorities are highly encouraging people not to wait.


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> That is what NS is giving out for 55-64.    I am in the 40-44 age bracket and *not too keen on the Astra due to the blood clots. *Our CMO says it's "fine", but I don't want to find out!


After quite a bit of reading, I'm personally OK with that aspect. The instance of blood clots is extremely rare. In the EU there have been 169 identified out of the 34 MILLION doses of AZ administered. I am however, concerned about efficacy against variants. It's apparently reasonably effective against the UK and Brazil variants but very ineffective against the South African variant.

 It's a tough decision.  Alberta's variant problems are almost entirely the Brazil with a little UK and currently no active cases of South Africa.  But if one of my main goals for vaccination is being free to travel at some point, it might be much less safe elsewhere. I'm just not sure but I want to decide before the weekend. DH has his first appointment on Sunday (pending availability of Pfizer or Moderna) and I want us to be vaccinated on as close to the same schedule as possible.


karen4546 said:


> ...*I have not seen AstraZenica as an Option.*  Pfizer, Moderna (I got mine in February and husband gets his first dose next week), and Johnson & Johnson are available in my area.


It is not currently approved for use in the US. That turned out to be a blessing for us here, after more than our share of supply issues. Your government gave/sold it's 1.5 million dose stockpile to us to keep it from going past it's expiry date and going to waste.  


SaskDisNut said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted here for a few years but have been following along with this thread.  It's so good to see so many finally getting vaccinated.  My wife and I were eligible for the AZ vaccine at the drive thru clinic in Regina for 55+ age group, so this past weekend we went and got our first shot.  *After getting the typical symptoms that others have described, we are back to normal and so glad to have that done.*  Regina, in particular, has been hit hard with the B117 variant the last few weeks so we did not hesitate to get our shot when we became eligible.


What exactly were your symptoms? I recently had shingrix vaccine and was absolutely shocked at how bad the side effects were. It won't stop me from getting the Covid vaccine though. I just want to brace myself.


----------



## bababear_50

ronandannette said:


> Well, that's not exactly the way they're doing it in Alberta, but close. As of Monday, anyone between the ages of 55-64 can be vaccinated with Astra Zeneca on a walk-in basis at any of the 100 or so participating pharmacies in the province. If you are in that age group and want to wait for Pfizer or Moderna, the estimate on eligibility/availability is currently the end of May. And of course, government and health authorities are highly encouraging people not to wait.
> 
> After quite a bit of reading, I'm personally OK with that aspect. The instance of blood clots is extremely rare. In the EU there have been 169 identified out of the 34 MILLION doses of AZ administered. I am however, concerned about efficacy against variants. It's apparently reasonably effective against the UK and Brazil variants but very ineffective against the South African variant.
> 
> It's a tough decision.  Alberta's variant problems are almost entirely the Brazil with a little UK and currently no active cases of South Africa.  But if one of my main goals for vaccination is being free to travel at some point, it might be much less safe elsewhere. I'm just not sure but I want to decide before the weekend. DH has his first appointment on Sunday (pending availability of Pfizer or Moderna) and I want us to be vaccinated on as close to the same schedule as possible.
> 
> It is not currently approved for use in the US. That turned out to be a blessing for us here, after more than our share of supply issues. Your government gave/sold it's 1.5 million dose stockpile to us to keep it from going past it's expiry date and going to waste.
> 
> What exactly were your symptoms? I recently had shingrix vaccine and was absolutely shocked at how bad the side effects were. It won't stop me from getting the Covid vaccine though. I just want to brace myself.



Hey Ronandannette
I got my first case of Shingles at 40 yrs ,,,,,and I have since had 2 more outbreaks ,,,yes you can get Shingles more than once.
I work in a field where the brother * Chickenpox * is fairly active especially in the Spring months. (schools).
Third time around I was fortunate to recognize what was happening and flew into the Dr. office for an anti viral medication.
I have permanent scaring along the line of nerves that were effected (mostly up left arm to tip of left thumb..... kind of like connect the dots.
I have re occurring neuropathic pain ,,,not fun.
When the Shingles Vaccine became available you can bet I was first in line.
I am so sorry you had side effects but believe me when I say child birth comes second to an attack of Shingles.

Is there a wait period between having the Shingles shot and getting a Covid 19 vaccine?

Be well Hon
Hugs
Mel

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd/shingles/hcp/shingrix/faqs.html


----------



## ronandannette

bababear_50 said:


> Hey Ronandannette
> I got my first case of Shingles at 40 yrs ,,,,,and I have since had 2 more outbreaks ,,,yes you can get Shingles more than once.
> I work in a field where the brother *Chicken Pox* is fairly active especially in the Spring months. (schools).
> Third time around I was fortunate to recognize what was happening and flew into the Dr. office for an anti viral medication.
> I have permanent scaring along the line of nerves that were effected (mostly up left arm to tip of left thumb..... kind of like connect the dots.
> I have re occurring neuropathic pain ,,,not fun.
> When the Shingles Vaccine became available you can bet I was first in line.
> *I am so sorry you had side effects but believe me when I say child birth comes second to an attack of Shingles.
> 
> Is there a wait period between having the Shingles shot and getting a Covid 19 vaccine?*
> 
> Be well Hon
> Hugs
> Mel


Oh my - I'm cringing just thinking about your troubles. For some reason I've always had a serious fear of shingles. No way was I not getting the vaccine. I had to wait a little due to issues with my insurance; it took two years for my company to have it included in our coverage. OOP the price here is very high without coverage.

Good question about having to wait between vaccinations. I have not yet asked but I surely will; I've got a telehealth call scheduled tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

ronandannette said:


> Oh my - I'm cringing just thinking about your troubles. For some reason I've always had a serious fear of shingles. No way was I not getting the vaccine. I had to wait a little due to issues with my insurance; it took two years for my company to have it included in our coverage. OOP the price here is very high without coverage.
> 
> Good question about having to wait between vaccinations. I have not yet asked but I surely will; I've got a telehealth call scheduled tomorrow.



Hi
I added a link to what the CDC says about Shingles & Covid vaccine but I would definitely ask you health care professional.
Best wishes
Hugs
Mel


----------



## vegs1

My husband and I both got our vaccine today and I was so overwhelmed with gratitude, hope and excitement at the thought of being closer to family hugs and travel. 

We received the Astrazeneca vaccine. Neither of us felt the needle and neither of us have felt unwell or had a sore arm. Maybe tomorrow we will but for now, we are fine. 

I had a long chat with my own family physician as well as my cardiologist, pharmacist and gastroenterologist. All of them said there is nothing wrong with the vaccine and that while there may be a small risk of clotting, it is extremely rare. They all encouraged us to get it if it was  the first one available. One of the doctors said people should worry as much about how much sugar and fat they eat and how overweight and out of shape they are as that will have more serious health consequences than the vaccine will. I thought that was a good perspective....and one I need to really think about myself. 

The cardiologist said that while the clotting issue is serious when it happens and has to be noted, he didn’t think it would be of concern and reminded me that Pfizer had issues with allergic reactions early on and that all vaccines and medications have risks associated with them. He thought that it was better to get anything we could earlier than to wait. 

So....we did. I am happy we did. Obviously, we worried about the issues with clotting also but we will not take any chances and if we think there is an issue, will head straight to the ER. 

At any rate, we are thankful. Please get vaccinated as soon as you are able. I know it brought me some peace of mind even though we aren’t fully vaccinated.


----------



## vegs1

bababear_50 said:


> Hey Ronandannette
> I got my first case of Shingles at 40 yrs ,,,,,and I have since had 2 more outbreaks ,,,yes you can get Shingles more than once.
> I work in a field where the brother * Chickenpox * is fairly active especially in the Spring months. (schools).
> Third time around I was fortunate to recognize what was happening and flew into the Dr. office for an anti viral medication.
> I have permanent scaring along the line of nerves that were effected (mostly up left arm to tip of left thumb..... kind of like connect the dots.
> I have re occurring neuropathic pain ,,,not fun.
> When the Shingles Vaccine became available you can bet I was first in line.
> I am so sorry you had side effects but believe me when I say child birth comes second to an attack of Shingles.
> 
> Is there a wait period between having the Shingles shot and getting a Covid 19 vaccine?
> 
> Be well Hon
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd/shingles/hcp/shingrix/faqs.html


Mel, that is so awful for you to have had to suffer with that. I know a man who was in long term care and he got it. It was across his abdomen, arms and across his face into his eye. He lost his vision and lost so much weight that he was unable to fight it off once he was so weak and passed away. 

I know that is a severe case but seeing him suffer was unbearable and boy did he suffer.  Thank goodness for vaccines!


----------



## FigmentSpark

vegs1 said:


> My husband and I both got our vaccine today and I was so overwhelmed with gratitude, hope and excitement at the thought of being closer to family hugs and travel.
> 
> We received the Astrazeneca vaccine. Neither of us felt the needle and neither of us have felt unwell or had a sore arm. Maybe tomorrow we will but for now, we are fine.
> 
> I had a long chat with my own family physician as well as my cardiologist, pharmacist and gastroenterologist. All of them said there is nothing wrong with the vaccine and that while there may be a small risk of clotting, it is extremely rare. They all encouraged us to get it if it was  the first one available. One of the doctors said people should worry as much about how much sugar and fat they eat and how overweight and out of shape they are as that will have more serious health consequences than the vaccine will. I thought that was a good perspective....and one I need to really think about myself.
> 
> The cardiologist said that while the clotting issue is serious when it happens and has to be noted, he didn’t think it would be of concern and reminded me that Pfizer had issues with allergic reactions early on and that all vaccines and medications have risks associated with them. He thought that it was better to get anything we could earlier than to wait.
> 
> So....we did. I am happy we did. Obviously, we worried about the issues with clotting also but we will not take any chances and if we think there is an issue, will head straight to the ER.
> 
> At any rate, we are thankful. Please get vaccinated as soon as you are able. I know it brought me some peace of mind even though we aren’t fully vaccinated.


Do you mind if I ask how old you both are?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I took advantage of one of my rare bouts of energy start some yogurt in the instant pot (one of my 12-ish safe foods is dairy so i eat a TON!) and then **to tackle the kitchen, **gather the garbage, clean up 2 days worth of dishes that can't go in the dishwasher, grind hubby's coffee for tomorrow and gather my thoughts for posting here. Other than the yogurt those are things hubby does so that I can  deal with my # 1 priority right now, staying out of in-patient treatment for my bi-polar disorder. He's been having his butt kicked by the vaccine so i picked up the slack (he'll be surprised in the morning!) He's been fever-ish, achy, tired, mild headache, typical flu-like symptoms since about midnight last night, so 12-ish hours post AZ jab. I've had wickedly tender/sore/oddly numbish arm and the lymph node under that arm is swollen. He took some heavy-duty arthritis Tylenol and went to bed around 9. 

For reference sake - hubby is 59.5 and I'm 58.5, got our shots at a Rexall and it was easy-peasy, in and out in under 30 minutes, including some old-lady shopping. I did get lightheaded about 15 minutes post-shot but that's not uncommon for me and the pharmacist was ready with a bottle of water & some candy (can't have that, but nice thought  )

For those who are wondering what types of symptoms you need to watch for with the AZ shot regarding potential blood clots this is the information i found on the Canada Health website

That last weird word means *


----------



## Disneylover99

juniorbugman said:


> My sister is booked for this Friday in Scarborough and I can look at booking in Ajax tomorrow night starting at 6:00pm for appointment times starting April 13th.


I’m also eligible to book tomorrow beginning at 6pm with my Durham hotspot postal code. Hopefully appts. will be available.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I didn't want to clutter my above post with my thoughts & opinions surrounding vaccines starting with a few facts. I loath sharing information that i can't back up so I will provide links, screenshots and whatever else anyone wants tomorrow, I don't have energy to do both tonight. I WILL update this, promise  For reference sake, I live in Ontario so the information about rise in cases caused by the variants are regarding B1.1.7

Facts:*

*all viruses mutate & variants arise, just the nature of how they replicate*
*The VOC (variants of concern) transmit easier than the "wild" or "original" strain and now accounts for close to 70% of cases in Ontario*
*The VOC is putting more people in the hospital & ICU units than at any other point in the pandemic*
*The VOC kills more people and is causing a spike in cases in those who are considerably younger than the plain-jane Covid ever did*
*We have vaccines available that are our best defence and ALL of them prevent hospitalization and death in every single person who gets vaccinated -- read that again, all of them will keep you out of the ICU even if you do get COVID-19*
*My thoughts & opinions, take them as you will.
Now is not the time to discuss the whys of how we got here and what could have been done to prevent the 3rd wave, that will need to happen once we get to the other side and have been able to take a breath, gather our thoughts and move out of the fight-or-flight mode we've been living in for over a year now. Yes, we are behind in what we all wish was happening regarding vaccines but that can't be fixed right now and trying to figure out who to blame, how to fix it (gawd, we are all so smart standing in the background without all the information, me included!) and how angry we are about this serves no purpose other than an increase in ulcers, lack of sleep, arguments with family & friends .. you get the picture, you're all living it with me! We need to look at the fact that we hold the disgusting 1st place in the world for deaths in LTC facilities, that is just wrong and we need to fix this issue (nope, i don't know how, I'm just ashamed it took this to have me see how bad things truly are). We need to deal with the glaring inequities in our health care across our country - why is there one single postal code in my city that's declared a hot spot? because they're not adequately serviced by our medical community and they live in large households because our housing costs are outrageous! Why do our Indigenous People struggle to have access to clean water, STILL? Why did my 97 year old F-I-L get vaccinated 2 weeks ago but my 22 year old neighbour got her shot a full month ago? (no idea what's up with out pre-registration system, serious issues there!)

ANYWHO, yes, we need to deal with all of those heavy topics but now? Now, we need to do our part to stop this bugger in it's tracks! Get out and get that jab, doesn't matter which one, just get it! We do not have the luxury of picking which vaccine we want that's part of a larger problem that we can't fix right now. If you're in Ontario and eligible for the AZ (55 +) but choose to wait for the others because you think they're better, you might end up waiting a looooong time. The details regarding the new rollout haven't been settled yet but if they pivot to put education and essential workers in front of the age criteria (NOPE, we're not arguing that people, we just need to deal with what we get told will happen) you might get pushed until the back of phase 2, closer to June. Every person who gets vaccinated brings us closer to herd-immunity and lessens the chance of the virus mutating even more. I thought about waiting for the call from my health unit for maybe 2 seconds once they opened up spots at the pharmacy, you know just a small beat, before i signed us up for all 4 waitlists. Mental illness diagnosis is considered an at risk category and I've been signed up there for over 5 weeks now, who knows when that will come thru?!

If you're still concerned about the potential side-effects, the difference in efficacy rates between the vaccines we have access to or any other issues surrounding the vaccines look for solid, fact based information. Make sure you look at reputable sources, doctors, scientists, epidemiologists, the people who went to school to learn this stuff, not the media, friend, family, random social media sites (you know, like this one  ) Try not to get caught up in the "doom scrolling" and circle the mental drain, instead find facts to make an informed decision. Consult your own medical team if that allows you to feel more comfortable, they would LOVE to help you make this decision and they know your circumstances better than anyone else.

There is a light at the end of this tunnel folks and we are nearing the end but it will require some hard work for the next 4 -6 weeks. Stay home, wash your hands, wear a mask if you do go out and get jabbed! If you're struggling with mental health issues, please reach out for help, it's a sign of incredible strength to admit that you need help, not a sign of weakness.*


----------



## OnceUponATime15

For those wondering about the a time requirement between vaccinations.. ie; Shingrex and covid.
One of the first questions asked when I sat down for my covid vaccination was .. “_Have you received any other immunizations or vaccinations in the last 14 days”. _ In my case I had received both a Pneumonia and Shingrex vaccination back in early February so i was able to answer no... had I answered yes, I’m guessing that my covid shot would have been postponed until l was outside the 14 days in question.


----------



## FigmentSpark

OnceUponATime15 said:


> For those wondering about the a time requirement between vaccinations.. ie; Shingrex and covid.
> One of the first questions asked when I sat down for my covid vaccination was .. “_Have you received any other immunizations or vaccinations in the last 14 days”. _ In my case I had received both a Pneumonia and Shingrex vaccination back in early February so i was able to answer no... had I answered yes, I’m guessing that my covid shot would have been postponed until l was outside the 14 days in question.


In fairness, when I went for my shingrex in the fall, I was told to wait until 14 days after my flu shot.  Something about my immune system was already working hard enough and I needed to space them for that reason.  Not sure if that’s just general good advice or if that’s because it was shingrex.

edit - I hate autocorrect!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

FigmentSpark said:


> In fairness, when I went for my shin rib in the fall, I was told to wait until 14 days after my flu shot.  Something about my immune system was already working hard enough and I needed to space them for that reason.  Not sure if that’s just general good advice or if that’s because it was so rid.



Yes..  I assumed that it was due to the immune response  overload.  That said.. I had both Shingrex (shingles) and Prevnar or Pneumovax (pneumonia) on the same day in February, one in each arm.  My Dr & I discussed the safety and the brand names on a prior visit.. she said it would be no problem to do both at once.
I had no real reaction, other then an incredibly sore arm and shoulder on the Shingrex side that lasted almost a week.


----------



## Frozen2014

DH and I are in our mid to late 40s and were pleasantly surprised when they opened up vaccine appointments for us (then again, we only were allowed to sign up due to living in a "hot spot" so guess that's not so good).  It'll be the Pfizer or Moderna, which tbh, I feel better about.  Having said that, I would happily take the AstraZeneca if that was the one given to just get "a" vaccine.  

Appointments were really hard to grab and went quickly but somehow we managed one for the weekend.  Feeling guilty, but we actually are keeping our kids home from school today and tomorrow. There seems to be a new covid case popping up at either school very often and if any case in either class, then we are all quarantined and the appointment will need to be cancelled.  It's their "
March" break next week though so shouldn't be missing too much.


----------



## ottawamom

I appreciate all those who have responded with their AstraZeneca vaccine injection information. Your responses have helped to put my concerns to rest.

Regarding the coverage in the media. I think we all need to put the 3 vaccines on the same playing field. By refering to one or two vaccines as being "preferred or superior choices" does little to help solve our collective Covid issue. Many parts of this country will not have access to the MRNA vaccines due to storage difficulties.

It wasn't long ago many people were commenting that they would never consider that "new MRNA" vaccine product. Many of these people have now become vaccine snobs and the MRNA is the only choice they will consider. (thinking of my sister in law, and a good friend in particular). The media coverage isn't helping at all either.

Please, think about others, who due to age or physical location, may not have access to all 3 vaccines. To quote Jacqueline above "*Get out and get that jab, doesn't matter which one, just get it!" *


----------



## samsteele

ronandannette said:


> I recently had shingrix vaccine and was absolutely shocked at how bad the side effects were.


I had the shingrix vaccine (2 shots) 2 years ago when I was 49. My family md gave me the script to take to the pharmacy for the shots as I have an aunt who has had shingles in her eyes 3x plus. After witnessing that, I pushed to get it early. Was fine after the first shot, but after the second shot def ran a temperature, had chills and very sore arm for a good 48 hrs. Certainly a much more noticeable reaction than I've had to the flu shot over the years. Only issue for me is how long the protection will last because had the shots young but hope will be some more options once I hit my late 60s. Paid OOP and it was $ but worth every penny. Once you watch that kind of suffering, you open the wallet. 

Just waiting for my 50+ age group to open. In rural Central/Eastern Ontario and we are usually a good week to 2 weeks behind Ottawa and larger centres. I check the website every day. One tip is to check the night before and just before 8am the day of and take notice of the last 'update' date. A tell that another category is likely to open asap.


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> Yes, I'm really impressed how many here are reporting being vaccinated.  I guess most of us are in the same age bracket.


Who you calling OLD.....heheh


----------



## damo

mort1331 said:


> Who you calling OLD.....heheh



You're not old, that's for sure!


----------



## SaskDisNut

ronandannette said:


> What exactly were your symptoms? I recently had shingrix vaccine and was absolutely shocked at how bad the side effects were. It won't stop me from getting the Covid vaccine though. I just want to brace myself.



We got our shots Sunday afternoon so the only thing we felt that day was being tender at the injection site.  On Monday we both felt achy and tired.  I kind of felt hot but no fever.  Then Monday evening we both got the chills for a while.  Tuesday we both felt much better, just still a bit tired.  Yesterday we were back to normal.  We got flu shots last fall and only had sore arms so this was certainly a bit more of a "we're catching something" sort of feeling.

I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

ronandannette said:


> Well, that's not exactly the way they're doing it in Alberta, but close. As of Monday, anyone between the ages of 55-64 can be vaccinated with Astra Zeneca on a walk-in basis at any of the 100 or so participating pharmacies in the province. If you are in that age group and want to wait for Pfizer or Moderna, the estimate on eligibility/availability is currently the end of May. And of course, government and health authorities are highly encouraging people not to wait.
> 
> After quite a bit of reading, I'm personally OK with that aspect. The instance of blood clots is extremely rare. In the EU there have been 169 identified out of the 34 MILLION doses of AZ administered. I am however, concerned about efficacy against variants. It's apparently reasonably effective against the UK and Brazil variants but very ineffective against the South African variant.
> 
> It's a tough decision.  Alberta's variant problems are almost entirely the Brazil with a little UK and currently no active cases of South Africa.  But if one of my main goals for vaccination is being free to travel at some point, it might be much less safe elsewhere. I'm just not sure but I want to decide before the weekend. DH has his first appointment on Sunday (pending availability of Pfizer or Moderna) and I want us to be vaccinated on as close to the same schedule as possible.
> 
> It is not currently approved for use in the US. That turned out to be a blessing for us here, after more than our share of supply issues. Your government gave/sold it's 1.5 million dose stockpile to us to keep it from going past it's expiry date and going to waste.
> 
> What exactly were your symptoms? I recently had shingrix vaccine and was absolutely shocked at how bad the side effects were. It won't stop me from getting the Covid vaccine though. I just want to brace myself.


55 and got Pfizer


----------



## NewYKRunner

I get my second Moderna shot in a couple hours. Wife gets hers next Friday. Just need our daughters to get theirs hopefully in the fall at the latest. Hang in there folks!


----------



## bababear_50

ILoveMyDVC said:


> 55 and got Pfizer



Hi Hon 
Are you is the USA (Rhode Island)?
Just clarifying for our Canadian posters.
Glad you got your shot.
Thanks Hugs 
Mel


----------



## vegs1

As I wrote yesterday, my husband and I were vaccinated and I’m just back here to give an update. 

My husband has a sore arm at the injection site but I do not. He feels fine otherwise but I woke with a huge headache and felt really warm but have no fever. The headache is starting to pass though so overall, not too bad!!!


----------



## vegs1

FigmentSpark said:


> Do you mind if I ask how old you both are?


Not at all, 55 and 58


----------



## ronandannette

I just got a happy surprise.  DH (67) was called unexpectedly this morning to fill a spot on the last-minute cancellation list so he high-tailed it to the vaccination centre and received his first dose of Moderna.  His scheduled appointment for April 11 will now be offered to someone else.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I’m now almost 48 hours post vaccination (1st dose Pfizer) so far, so good.  I have had a minimal reaction, fatigue and dull headache on & off.  Strangely nothing at the injection site.  With other vaccinations I get the expected arm soreness and heat and firmness in the deltoid muscle... 

I was chatting with a friend who also received pfizer..  she said her main reaction came on day 6 post vaccination... then she felt “flu-ish” for about 24 hours.  So I guess I wait to see how my immune system is going to react.


----------



## ronandannette

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’m now almost 48 hours post vaccination (1st dose Pfizer) so far, so good.  I have had a minimal reaction, fatigue and dull headache on & off.  Strangely nothing at the injection site.  With other vaccinations I get the expected arm soreness and heat and firmness in the deltoid muscle...
> 
> I was chatting with a friend who also received pfizer..  she said her main reaction came on day 6 post vaccination... then she felt “flu-ish” for about 24 hours.  So I guess I wait to see how my immune system is going to react.


Sorry if I missed it, but are you and your friend both over 65 or were you in some other category that gave you access to Pfizer?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

ronandannette said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but are you and your friend both over 65 or were you in some other category that gave you access to Pfizer?



I just turned 65 back in December . Made the cut with less then 2 weeks to spare!
Friend is 71...


----------



## ronandannette

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I just turned 65 back in December . Made the cut with less then 2 weeks to spare!
> Friend is 71...


Ah, yes - being old is so great!!  I turned 55 on March 30 and availability of Astra Zeneca for 55 - 64 opened up on April 6 so yay for me! (Still deciding if I want it, but it's wonderful to have the option.)


----------



## OnceUponATime15

ronandannette said:


> Ah, yes - being old is so great!!  I turned 55 on March 30 and availability of Astra Zeneca for 55 - 64 opened up on April 6 so yay for me! (Still deciding if I want it, but it's wonderful to have the option.)



There has to be some benefit to the ever climbing number! lol.. 

A wise woman gave me the advice that with things going the way they are with the new variants... “any needle is a good needle at this point” .  If Pfizer hadn’t been available through our public health department.. I would have booked at my local pharmacy for the AZ shot.


----------



## ronandannette

OnceUponATime15 said:


> There has to be some benefit to the ever climbing number! lol..
> 
> A wise woman gave me the advice that with things going the way they are with the new variants... “any needle is a good needle at this point” .  If Pfizer hadn’t been available through our public health department.. I would have booked at my local pharmacy for the AZ shot.


{{sigh}} For some reason it feels like a very big decision now that it's actually in front of me. I talked to my MD this morning via telehealth and his response to the question surprised me.  He said that as a health-care professional working in a high-risk environment, he himself would absolutely take AZ if it was the only option.  He then said that personally, he wouldn't even consider taking it at all if the mRNA options were available. He refused to advocate either for-or-against.  He also said that in general, your average family doctors (other than their educational and experiential backgrounds) have no more information about the constantly changing Covid science than anyone else does.  They hear the news, surf the web, talk to one another and wait for the occasional statement/directive from the provincial College of Physicians and Surgeons to provide mandates.  All in all, a very thought-provoking conversation.


----------



## hdrolfe

So for me, if I could get the AZ I would. I also feel that any needle is a good needle at this point. I will sign up for whatever is available to me first and fastest. And combined with the fact if someone doesn't take the AZ and waits for one of the others, it leaves less of those others for those who aren't even being given the option to choose. I wouldn't want to wait. I do understand if there are other influences, allergies or whatever, but I don't think they will get to my age any time soon, and if everyone who could get the AZ chooses not to, it will take that much longer. I don't think they would have been approved for use if they weren't going to do a good job, and they all do prevent death and hospitalization. If you have a choice, and both options are available, sure, get what you want. But if it's only one being offered, why would you wait?


----------



## ottawamom

@ronandannette, this was the question I grappled with yesterday. My thought is that I'm not sure the 55-59 age group is going to be offered the mRNA vaccines in the near future. In Ontario, we weren't scheduled to get vaccines until Phase 3. I was originally figuring on June/July sometime.

I think the next rollout will be the front line workers (teachers, grocery store workers, factory workers and hot spots). After that they will need the mRNA for those under 55 as AZ isn't recommended for them (at the moment). That will leave AZ or J&J (if it ever arrives) as options for those 55-59 and older if they haven't yet received their vaccine.

Those variants are causing a lot of conern. I'm not comfortable waiting until I can "maybe" get and mRNA when there are other options available today. Like Jacqueline said, *Get out and get that jab, doesn't matter which one, just get it! * 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## vegs1

ronandannette said:


> {{sigh}} For some reason it feels like a very big decision now that it's actually in front of me. I talked to my MD this morning via telehealth and his response to the question surprised me.  He said that as a health-care professional working in a high-risk environment, he himself would absolutely take AZ if it was the only option.  He then said that personally, he wouldn't even consider taking it at all if the mRNA options were available. He refused to advocate either for-or-against.  He also said that in general, your average family doctors (other than their educational and experiential backgrounds) have no more information about the constantly changing Covid science than anyone else does.  They hear the news, surf the web, talk to one another and wait for the occasional statement/directive from the provincial College of Physicians and Surgeons to provide mandates.  All in all, a very thought-provoking conversation.




I worried about getting the AstraZeneca as well but in my earlier post, I discussed what my doctors said. No, they don’t know any more than the info out there. However, they all mentioned that statistically, they are extremely safe. Obviously not helpful for the people who did get a clot. However, we all have so many other things that can cause us harm as they mentioned....eating too much junk, being overweight and we don’t worry so much about those things. 

All of the vaccines we have now are reported to offer some protection from the variants. For me, I would like to be protected now, while cases of those aren’t too high. Once you get Covid, you have it. Then it’s too late to worry about it. 

I totally understand your concern. You have to do what is right for you. Just remember that more and more people are reaching out to the pharmacies for appointments so you may not get any vaccine for a while. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## wdwmom3

ronandannette said:


> {{sigh}} For some reason it feels like a very big decision now that it's actually in front of me. I talked to my MD this morning via telehealth and his response to the question surprised me.  He said that as a health-care professional working in a high-risk environment, he himself would absolutely take AZ if it was the only option.  He then said that personally, he wouldn't even consider taking it at all if the mRNA options were available. He refused to advocate either for-or-against.  He also said that in general, your average family doctors (other than their educational and experiential backgrounds) have no more information about the constantly changing Covid science than anyone else does.  They hear the news, surf the web, talk to one another and wait for the occasional statement/directive from the provincial College of Physicians and Surgeons to provide mandates.  All in all, a very thought-provoking conversation.



First I would think about what your main concern is.  If it’s level of protection, well that all offer a good level of protection.  If it’s the blood clots, I suggest you look up the risk of blood clots when taking birth control pills.  Then compare that to the risk of blood clots with the vaccine.  You will see the vaccine has a much lower risk then birth control.   I’m not saying you should take that vaccine.  But look up that actual number for yourself and then decide.   The media is really overhyping the risk.


----------



## ronandannette

ottawamom said:


> @ronandannette, this was the question I grappled with yesterday. My thought is that I'm not sure the 55-59 age group is going to be offered the mRNA vaccines in the near future. In Ontario, we weren't scheduled to get vaccines until Phase 3. I was originally figuring on June/July sometime.
> 
> I think the next rollout will be the front line workers (teachers, grocery store workers, factory workers and hot spots). After that they will need the mRNA for those under 55 as AZ isn't recommended for them (at the moment). That will leave AZ or J&J (if it ever arrives) as options for those 55-59 and older if they haven't yet received their vaccine.
> 
> Those variants are causing a lot of conern. I'm not comfortable waiting until I can "maybe" get and mRNA when there are other options available today. Like Jacqueline said, *Get out and get that jab, doesn't matter which one, just get it! *
> 
> Just my thoughts.





vegs1 said:


> I worried about getting the AstraZeneca as well but in my earlier post, I discussed what my doctors said. No, they don’t know any more than the info out there. However, they all mentioned that statistically, they are extremely safe. Obviously not helpful for the people who did get a clot. However, we all have so many other things that can cause us harm as they mentioned....eating too much junk, being overweight and we don’t worry so much about those things.
> 
> All of the vaccines we have now are reported to offer some protection from the variants. For me, I would like to be protected now, while cases of those aren’t too high. Once you get Covid, you have it. Then it’s too late to worry about it.
> 
> I totally understand your concern. You have to do what is right for you. Just remember that more and more people are reaching out to the pharmacies for appointments so you may not get any vaccine for a while. Good luck with your decision.





wdwmom3 said:


> First I would think about what your main concern is.  If it’s level of protection, well that all offer a good level of protection.  If it’s the blood clots, I suggest you look up the risk of blood clots when taking birth control pills.  Then compare that to the risk of blood clots with the vaccine.  You will see the vaccine has a much lower risk then birth control.   I’m not saying you should take that vaccine.  But look up that actual number for yourself and then decide.   The media is really overhyping the risk.


Thank you all for your thoughts. I have *literally zero concern* about blood clots or other sever side effects; the chances of problems are very, very slim. My entire issue is the reduced efficacy, especially against variants.  The AZ provides reduced protection against the UK and Brazil variant and very little proven protection against the South African variant, according to everything I have read. The mRNA vaccines are unequivocally superior in that regard.  Taking the AZ now means not getting the "better" vaccine later (projected to be available in late-May here) and that is the crux of the decision.


----------



## FigmentSpark

ronandannette said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts. I have *literally zero concern* about blood clots or other sever side effects; the chances of problems are very, very slim. My entire issue is the reduced efficacy, especially against variants.  The AZ provides reduced protection against the UK and Brazil variant and very little proven protection against the South African variant, according to everything I have read. The mRNA vaccines are unequivocally superior in that regard.  Taking the AZ now means not getting the "better" vaccine later (projected to be available in late-May here) and that is the crux of the decision.


That's my thinking, too.  However, since the AZ one can't be given to the lower age groups, I worry that they'll just skip the 55-64 age group for offering Pfizer/Moderna and just move on to the lower age groups for those vaccines, leaving AZ as the only choice for anyone 55-64 until maybe as much as Sept.  That's all speculation, though.


----------



## vegs1

ronandannette said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts. I have *literally zero concern* about blood clots or other sever side effects; the chances of problems are very, very slim. My entire issue is the reduced efficacy, especially against variants.  The AZ provides reduced protection against the UK and Brazil variant and very little proven protection against the South African variant, according to everything I have read. The mRNA vaccines are unequivocally superior in that regard.  Taking the AZ now means not getting the "better" vaccine later (projected to be available in late-May here) and that is the crux of the decision.



Here are a couple of reports on the efficacy from variants.  They don’t show unequivocal superior protection and the pharmacist I spoke with said the same. I don’t know myself as I am not a vaccine specialist. My doctor forwarded me the reports below. 

https://pharmaceutical-journal.com/...hing-you-need-to-know-about-covid-19-vaccines
https://globalnews.ca/news/7738789/covid-p1-brazil-variant-explained/

In the pharmaceutical journal, the Pfizer efficacy was reduced 2.6 fold while AstraZeneca was 2.9 fold. Slim differences. 

In the global news report, if you scroll down they cover the variants. It says that Pfizer and Moderna were reduced but still effective against the P1 which is apparently the most concerning. Early studies on AstraZeneca showed it was effective against the P1 but probably in the same way as the others. 

The pharmacist said they worry a lot about people thinking one is better than the other when, in fact, if you haven’t gotten any, you are at risk for not only covid but it’s variants also.


----------



## TammyLynn33

So Tuesday was my first shot and yesterday I had a headache and was tired . Arm was sore ( better today ) today I’m just tired !!

And  yes I can confirm shingles are a close second to childbirth . Baby #4 came on a Sunday and shingles came the Tuesday am. Soon enough to compare the two and too soon to take much .. luckily it was fairly mild but still awful if that makes sense at all..


----------



## Donald - my hero

*this is a great video to watch if you're trying to decide which vaccine is the best one for you to get jabbed with, one of the mRNA or the AZ (and eventually the J&J whenever it arrives)  please take the time to watch it,  it's a clear explanation about efficacy rates and actual protection that all of the vaccines provide.  
Which Vaccine is the Best*


----------



## ottawamom

OMG fabulous video. Everyone should watch it. WATCH THE VIDEO IN JACQUELINES POST ABOVE


----------



## FigmentSpark

Good video.  I wish it had said something about when the AZ trial was done and where, in comparison.


----------



## juniorbugman

My brother and I both have spots on Tuesday in Ajax via the Ajax Health Network.


----------



## mort1331

Very very good video.....
EXCEPT I told my wife one of the side efdects of Moderna, which I got she got pfizer, was EXTREME INCREASE IN LIBIDO.
Its worked so far...but if she shes that video she wont believe me. Its worked so well for now.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

FigmentSpark said:


> Good video.  I wish it had said something about when the AZ trial was done and where, in comparison.



I heard just this morning on one of the news channels that Pfizer & Moderna did trials last summer and AZ in the fall.  They were explaining why that made a difference in the outcomes but I was multitasking at the time and couldn’t devote 100% attention to what was being said


----------



## OnceUponATime15

juniorbugman said:


> My brother and I both have spots on Tuesday in Ajax via the Ajax Health Network.



At Audley Recreation Centre?


----------



## juniorbugman

OnceUponATime15 said:


> At Audley Recreation Centre?


Yes you too?


----------



## Donald - my hero

FigmentSpark said:


> Good video.  I wish it had said something about when the AZ trial was done and where, in comparison.


*it didn't discuss the AZ vaccine  since it's not approved for use in the USA.(the video was produced there) Personally I think the information can be applied to any of the vaccines,  both those we have now and the ones still in trial.  If you don't have identical conditions, number of participants, etc then you truly can't compare the results and say one is better than any of the others.  As they mentioned,  the primary goal of a vaccine for COVID-19  is to ensure that no one gets sick enough to need hospitalization and ALL of them do that.  That is amazing and we are lucky to be able to get any,  there are parts of the world that have no idea when they'll have anything available.

I apologize if I'm coming across as argumentative, not my intention at all.  Just sharing what I can to help people make an informed decision. *


----------



## OnceUponATime15

juniorbugman said:


> Yes you too?



I was done at McKinney Arena in Whitby on Tuesday  Lakeridge Health/Durham Public health.

I was very impressed with how smoothly it went and how easy it was from start to finish.
I did the covid screening online before I got there & just had to show my phone with the confirmation when I arrived.. saved a step in the process.


----------



## juniorbugman

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I did the covid screening online before I got there & just had to show my phone with the confirmation when I arrived.. saved a step in the process.


I won't be able to do the screening online part because my cell phone doesn't work so I can't show them anything on my phone.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

juniorbugman said:


> I won't be able to do the screening online part because my cell phone doesn't work so I can't show them anything on my phone.



From watching the people in front of me doing the screening in person - it was quick


----------



## Disneylover99

juniorbugman said:


> My brother and I both have spots on Tuesday in Ajax via the Ajax Health Network.


I thought I got Tuesday in Pickering. I was so excited, I forgot to hit the submit button and then timed out and lost it.  So my husbands going without me. Lol.

But it’s okay. I managed to get Wednesday. I’m thankful. I have friends who were shut out this evening.


----------



## juniorbugman

Disneylover99 said:


> I thought I got Tuesday in Pickering. I was so excited, I forgot to hit the submit button and then timed out and lost it.  So my husbands going without me. Lol.
> 
> But it’s okay. I managed to get Wednesday. I’m thankful. I have friends who were shut out this evening.


I was on at 6 on the dot and it said wait time 19 minutes, then it changed to 31 minutes and I was freaking out and all of a sudden it was book your time so I guess it was less than 10 minutes.  I had 2 different internet windows open(1 chrome and 1 internet explorer) so once I found my time I selected the same time for my brother then went back and filled out my form and finished his.
Glad you managed to get a time.


----------



## hdrolfe

FigmentSpark said:


> Good video.  I wish it had said something about when the AZ trial was done and where, in comparison.



I just watched a video from CBC National that explained basically the same thing as the one Donald posted, it said basically the same thing but included the detail about AZ being tested in the fall, it also gave the updated efficacy rates for the 4 approved in Canada, I think AZ went up to 81%. Someone had shared it on facebook and I think this is it https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1880969283645 if the link works.

Forgot to add, it speaks to the delay between shots too (it improves the efficacy on the AZ).


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks, @hdrolfe, another great video (one with a Canadian perspective). EVERYONE WHO IS ON THE FENCE SHOULD WATCH THIS VIDEO AS WELL. 

I go for my shot on Sunday and I am now solidly in the get whatever vaccine they offer you camp. I hope those under 55 won't have much longer to wait.


----------



## ronandannette

FigmentSpark said:


> That's my thinking, too.  However, since the AZ one can't be given to the lower age groups, I worry that they'll just skip the 55-64 age group for offering Pfizer/Moderna and just move on to the lower age groups for those vaccines, leaving AZ as the only choice for anyone 55-64 until maybe as much as Sept.  That's all speculation, though.


Good Morning Figment! Have you made any decisions yet? I’m still teetering but would like to settle my mind today. DH has had his first and now DS has been included in a priority group and will be getting his first dose of Moderna on Tuesday. That just leaves me in our household, in what feels like a very precarious take-it-or-leave-it situation with the AstraZeneca. Thoughts?


----------



## JediBonas

Got my first shot yesterday (Pfizer).  So far my arm is a little sore, but really not bad at all.  After the shot I did feel a little dizzy and nauseous but I have anxiety and am pretty sure it was psychosomatic.


----------



## vegs1

hdrolfe said:


> I just watched a video from CBC National that explained basically the same thing as the one Donald posted, it said basically the same thing but included the detail about AZ being tested in the fall, it also gave the updated efficacy rates for the 4 approved in Canada, I think AZ went up to 81%. Someone had shared it on facebook and I think this is it https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1880969283645 if the link works.
> 
> Forgot to add, it speaks to the delay between shots too (it improves the efficacy on the AZ).



@hdrolfe Thank you for posting that. My son sent me that last night as well. He knew I had been tormented by whether to go for the AstraZeneca vaccine or not. I had told him I felt relief once I actually got it and he just said “Mom, I’m glad you got it. You just set an example for all of us”. That made me cry as I had never thought of it like that. 

The risks are so small but the benefits are huge. Please just take what you are given so we can all put this pandemic behind us. Be the example!


----------



## quandrea

I’m waiting to hear about the mobile clinics in peel for 18+. I also had a thought today that dd may be eligible. They are counting 50+ people as those born 1971 and earlier. Many of those people aren’t fifty yet. Dd just turned 17, so she’s in her 18th year. Once they release the birth years, I’ll know, but I’m hoping we squeak her through.


----------



## ottawamom

ronandannette said:


> Good Morning Figment! Have you made any decisions yet? I’m still teetering but would like to settle my mind today. DH has had his first and now DS has been included in a priority group and will be getting his first dose of Moderna on Tuesday. That just leaves me in our household, in what feels like a very precarious take-it-or-leave-it situation with the AstraZeneca. Thoughts?



New way of thinking about it. The only good shot is the one that's in your arm. Take a look at the CBC video @hdrolfe posted it will give you the Canadian perspective. Efficacy as a # isn't everything. See Jacquelines post about that (with video form US). What's important is they will all keep you from dying and will prevent serious disease. Yes you may get Covid but it will be more like a cold than....


----------



## quandrea

ottawamom said:


> New way of thinking about it. The only good shot is the one that's in your arm. Take a look at the CBC videao @hdrolfe posted it will give you the Canadian perspective. Efficacy as a # isn't everything. See Jacquelines post about that (with video form us). What's important is they will all keep you from dying and will prevent serious disease. Yes you may get Covid but it will be more like a cold than....


That’s what I kept telling dh when he’d half joke that he was getting an inferior vaccine. AZ is 100% effective against serious illness, hospitalisation and death.


----------



## ronandannette

ottawamom said:


> New way of thinking about it. The only good shot is the one that's in your arm. Take a look at the CBC video @hdrolfe posted it will give you the Canadian perspective. Efficacy as a # isn't everything. See Jacquelines post about that (with video form US). What's important is they will all keep you from dying and will prevent serious disease. Yes you may get Covid but it will be more like a cold than....


Interesting turn of events...   I called just now to make an appointment for the AZ dose at the pharmacy associated with my doctor's medical practice (not a big chain like Shoppers or Superstore). The pharmacist said she would put me on the list for last-minute cancellations for the Moderna. Apparently they are authorized to offer it to people outside the approved groups on a 30-minute notice basis if vials are at risk of expiring by the end of the day because people have not kept their appointments. I said "You bet - I'll drop what I'm doing and be there lickety-split."  So we shall see where that goes and I've decided to give it a week.  If I haven't been called by then, I'll go ahead and take the AZ.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Ontario’s numbers today are very sobering.. 

4227 new cases in 24 hours.  Staggering.


----------



## FigmentSpark

hdrolfe said:


> I just watched a video from CBC National that explained basically the same thing as the one Donald posted, it said basically the same thing but included the detail about AZ being tested in the fall, it also gave the updated efficacy rates for the 4 approved in Canada, I think AZ went up to 81%. Someone had shared it on facebook and I think this is it https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1880969283645 if the link works.
> 
> Forgot to add, it speaks to the delay between shots too (it improves the efficacy on the AZ).


Very good video.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## damo

ronandannette said:


> Interesting turn of events...   I called just now to make an appointment for the AZ dose at the pharmacy associated with my doctor's medical practice (not a big chain like Shoppers or Superstore). The pharmacist said she would put me on the list for last-minute cancellations for the Moderna. Apparently they are authorized to offer it to people outside the approved groups on a 30-minute notice basis if vials are at risk of expiring by the end of the day because people have not kept their appointments. I said "You bet - I'll drop what I'm doing and be there lickety-split."  So we shall see where that goes and I've decided to give it a week.  If I haven't been called by then, I'll go ahead and take the AZ.



I wouldn't be surprised if people with the AZ shot are able to get their second shot way before others because of the limited number of people receiving the shot and the seemingly abundance of actual AZ vaccines.


----------



## hdrolfe

damo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if people with the AZ shot are able to get their second shot way before others because of the limited number of people receiving the shot and the seemingly abundance of actual AZ vaccines.



the interesting thing about the AZ shots are that the longer gap makes the efficacy higher from their studies. So at least in that case, it would be ok to wait for the second dose.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

damo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if people with the AZ shot are able to get their second shot way before others because of the limited number of people receiving the shot and the seemingly abundance of actual AZ vaccines.



And there are negotiations ongoing for Canada to receive another very large shipment of the stockpile of AZ  from the US where it is still not approved


----------



## hdrolfe

OnceUponATime15 said:


> And there are negotiations ongoing for Canada to receive another very large shipment of the stockpile of AZ  from the US where it is still not approved



I hope they'll allow it to be given to younger people, age 45+ would work for me


----------



## TommyJK

OnceUponATime15 said:


> And there are negotiations ongoing for Canada to receive another very large shipment of the stockpile of AZ  from the US where it is still not approved



From what I've been seeing on US news stations this morning, it seems like the US is likely going to forego using AZ becasue they have enough of the others anyway.  And introducing AZ to their population with all of the negative press that's been floating around about it could lead to even more vaccine hesitancy down there.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm tired today so if I come across as snippy that's because i AM  Please, please, PLEASE, get vaccinated with whatever you have the chance to take. More and more variants are popping up, those variants are playing nice and joining up to create new baby variants moving us further  from the "wild" COVID-19 the vaccines were designed to fight. YES, the technology used to develop those means they can do some tweaking to make them work still but that will take more time and another delay in vaccines for Canada. One of the most depressing things I read today was that once again, we're having elective surgeries in Ontario put on hold (some cancer treatments fall under that umbrella as do certain heart conditions, joint replacements etc) just adding to the post-COVID tsunami that will  only serve to continue to strain our healthcare workers. I have access to my treatment but not until the hospital's numbers settle  and for me personally until the "please don't leave your health unit" suggestion is removed because I figure I can't point a finger at those who are ignoring the other parts of the stay-at-home order if I'm not following it as well. We need to help stop this freight train.

For a reference point for where we seem to be in the vaccine roll-out in Ontario: my sister is 62 and preregistered with our health unit to get her shot mid-March. We're well ahead of other areas of the province (well we were until this AM when TO & Peel opened up to get the hotspots started) into phase 2 several weeks ago.She refuses to get the AZ because she thinks it's dangerous &  the earliest appointment she could get in her town wasn't until June 20th. She took one here instead on April 22nd, WOAH, that's nuts! Age before beauty, uhm, I mean, before at risk categories, so in my health unit those in the 55+ group that can now get the AZ will be waiting till June to get into the mass clinics. 

Again, now is NOT the time to be wasting our mental energy on the problems with our supply which then leads to the problems with our actual vaccines getting to clinics. Yup, there's problems with this roll-out that's now sorta limping but let's work together, prop each other up when we need to and get to the end of the road. *


----------



## FigmentSpark

In case anyone is booking through the Shopper's Drug Mart site (Ontario, but maybe across the country), I tried to book a vaccine today and got through everything only to be told it wasn't working.  I phoned the pharmacy and she confirmed that the website wasn't working and you have to phone your pharmacy to book an appointment.

I was able to get one tonight and they had a few times to choose from, so there must be plenty available.  (Ontario - GTA area)


----------



## FigmentSpark

Does anyone (in Ontario) know if students living in residence qualify for the vaccine, since they are in a group living situation (for the most part)?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

FigmentSpark said:


> Does anyone (in Ontario) know if students living in residence qualify for the vaccine, since they are in a group living situation (for the most part)?


Congregate settings don’t seem to include student residence in phase one or two.  Phase one congregate settings target LTC and Seniors homes.  In phase two the target is Shelters, community living situations. 

https://covid-19.ontario.ca/ontarios-covid-19-vaccination-plan


----------



## FigmentSpark

Okay... back from Shoppers.  Go, sign in, fill in forms, get shot, wait, sign out and home.  So far, so good.  They'll email or text us within the next 16 weeks for shot 2.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

For those getting the AZ vaccine, keep an eye on the news out of France in the next while, they are suggesting that the second dose be a different brand so as to lessen the rare chance of the side effect that has caused such concern.  If they do and it proves to be a good option... it may become the way things will be done going forward.   #options


----------



## AngelDisney

I am over 50 and living in a hotspot. I called today to book an appointment and got one for May 1. I am not sure what I will be getting. It should be Pfizer or Moderna, but anything can change from now to May 1. My second appointment is August 21. I have WDW tickets expiring on Sept. 26, 2021. It’s tempting to take a trip before school starts!

My elderly mom took Pfizer a while ago.  She felt ok with no significant side effects. Hope it’s not much difference for the second shot.


----------



## vegs1

My friend called tonight. Her parents (both 80 and vaccinated with both doses a few weeks ago) have Covid. Her Mom has a cough and the sniffles. Her Dad has a bad chest cough and fever.  The rest of the family is being tested. 

Please get vaccinated. Continue to wear a mask and social distance. They thought they were fully protected and didn’t realize you can still get it and spread it once vaccinated.


----------



## MoreTravels

vegs1 said:


> My friend called tonight. Her parents (both 80 and vaccinated *with both doses a few weeks ago*) have Covid. Her Mom has a cough and the sniffles. Her Dad has a bad chest cough and fever.  The rest of the family is being tested.
> 
> Please get vaccinated. Continue to wear a mask and social distance. They thought they were fully protected and didn’t realize you can still get it and spread it once vaccinated.



This is so sad to hear and somewhat concerning. Do you know how many weeks ago were they fully vaccinated? If it is more than 3 weeks and both still got infected... the odd of 95% efficacy (or 5% non-efficacy) implies 5% x 5% = 0.25% chance of seeing both infected at the same time? Is my math wrong? If my probability math is right, then it would be extremely rare (ie, 0.25%) to see two fully vaccinated individual getting infected based on statistics. I wonder if this is due to variants as the vaccines may not work very well for certain variants.


----------



## vegs1

MoreTravels said:


> This is so sad to hear and somewhat concerning. Do you know how many weeks ago were they fully vaccinated? If it is more than 3 weeks and both still got infected... the odd of 95% efficacy (or 5% non-efficacy) implies 5% x 5% = 0.25% chance of seeing both infected at the same time? Is my math wrong? If my probability math is right, then it would be extremely rare (ie, 0.25%) to see two fully vaccinated individual getting infected based on statistics. I wonder if this is due to variants as the vaccines may not work very well for certain variants.



I actually just asked her. They both had their second dose two weeks ago. I’m not sure about the variants. At any rate, they are both at home and don’t seem to be getting worse which is a blessing. 

It sure made me think about how this will end. Will we just not get really sick and it will be just bad colds as they did?


----------



## FigmentSpark

I thought I'd heard that you can still get Covid with the vaccine, but you won't get it so badly that it'll put you in a hospital or kill you.  Still, scary stuff.  I hope your parents feel better soon.


----------



## vegs1

FigmentSpark said:


> I thought I'd heard that you can still get Covid with the vaccine, but you won't get it so badly that it'll put you in a hospital or kill you.  Still, scary stuff.  I hope your parents feel better soon.



They are not my parents but a friends so I appreciate the thoughts nonetheless. Thank you.


----------



## FigmentSpark

vegs1 said:


> They are not my parents but a friends so I appreciate the thoughts nonetheless. Thank you.


Oops, sorry.  I'm going with vaccine side effect of poor reading ability.


----------



## vegs1

FigmentSpark said:


> Oops, sorry.  I'm going with vaccine side effect of poor reading ability.



No worries at all!  Maybe that is a side effect!  Haha!!!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

FigmentSpark said:


> Oops, sorry.  I'm going with vaccine side effect of poor reading ability.



**whispers**.     _brain fog... lol_


----------



## Donald - my hero

*hey all you BC people who are in the 55+ category you can now get the AZ shot in participating pharmacies! 

go to this site to find one closest to you,  sign up for ALL of them and then take whichever appointment pops up first!!

BC 55+ AZ Vaccine*


----------



## Carolynleanne

This is why I'm so uncertain about what will happen even with a large population being vaccinated. A family friends Mother is currently in ICU and has been told she likely won't make it. She's had the vaccine. If people are still dying WITH the vaccine, how are things going to change? Hard to feel hopeful


----------



## quandrea

Carolynleanne said:


> This is why I'm so uncertain about what will happen even with a large population being vaccinated. A family friends Mother is currently in ICU and has been told she likely won't make it. She's had the vaccine. If people are still dying WITH the vaccine, how are things going to change? Hard to feel hopeful


Very concerning indeed.


----------



## mkmommy

I got my first shot of the AstraZeneca.

Sure,  would have loved to get one of the other ones, but am not in a hot spot so my simple math tells me 2.5 million people just moved ahead of me in the priority line.

Made me Sad when the pharmacist told me they have lots of empty appointments.


----------



## damo

Carolynleanne said:


> This is why I'm so uncertain about what will happen even with a large population being vaccinated. A family friends Mother is currently in ICU and has been told she likely won't make it. She's had the vaccine. If people are still dying WITH the vaccine, how are things going to change? Hard to feel hopeful




If you look at the very high number of cases right now, you would expect the number of cases to be very high in long term care.  They aren't, they are very low.  That is showing that although some people are going to still get it, the vaccine is doing its job.

You also have to look at when your friend's mother got the vaccine and when she possibly got covid.  There could have been a small time frame between the two.


----------



## FigmentSpark

But everyone is saying that the vaccines are 100% effective at eliminating the serious consequences of Covid.  That sounds like it may not be true.


----------



## vegs1

FigmentSpark said:


> But everyone is saying that the vaccines are 100% effective at eliminating the serious consequences of Covid.  That sounds like it may not be true.


From what I saw on the news, it does not prevent you from getting the vaccine or giving it to others but does prevent against serious illness. I imagine that varies with age and underlying health conditions. Only time will really tell.


----------



## Donald - my hero

FigmentSpark said:


> But everyone is saying that the vaccines are 100% effective at eliminating the serious consequences of Covid.  That sounds like it may not be true.


*But as others have mentioned there are a few things to look at before worrying too much (trust me I get so bad that I will worry about the fact that I'm worrying about something i shouldn't be worrying about so i get it!)*

*How long since the person was vaccinated? It takes at least 2 weeks after the first to develop any antibodies and only fully vaccinated 2 - 3 weeks after the 2nd shot.

How closely did the person follow public health guidelines both before and after receiving the jab? We had to shake our heads over the comment from our neighbour that they were heading to dinner with his elderly parents and were so happy they could hug since they'd had their shots the day before  

Did the person have COVID-19 before the shot? You could be positive but not showing symptoms and I don't know if there are any reports of how those people react? Does the vaccine reduce symptoms if you're already infected??

So far I've only heard this one anectodical report. I am NOT saying I don't believe it BTW, just commenting that I'm fairly sure the media would be all over this if it was wide spread. *


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> But everyone is saying that the vaccines are 100% effective at eliminating the serious consequences of Covid.  That sounds like it may not be true.



If she didn't have full immunity yet, the vaccine is not going to be totally effective.  Did she have two shots?


There could also have been some underlying condition that made her reaction to covid much worse that she did not know about.


----------



## ronandannette

FigmentSpark said:


> But everyone is saying that the vaccines are 100% effective at eliminating the serious consequences of Covid.  That sounds like it may not be true.


I don't believe complete prevention of death has ever been the claim; significant, majorly significant, reduction yes, but complete 100% prevention - no. No vaccine claims 100% efficacy that I'm aware of. This EU publication was gaging the odds on the Pfizer vaccine realistically back in February:
https://www.openaccessgovernment.org/covid-hospitalisation-and-death/104427/


----------



## damo

ronandannette said:


> I don't believe complete prevention of death has ever been the claim; significant, majorly significant, reduction yes, but complete 100% prevention - no. No vaccine claims 100% efficacy that I'm aware of. This EU publication was gaging the odds on the Pfizer vaccine realistically back in February:
> https://www.openaccessgovernment.org/covid-hospitalisation-and-death/104427/



And things have certainly changed with the new variants.


----------



## FigmentSpark

ronandannette said:


> I don't believe complete prevention of death has ever been the claim; significant, majorly significant, reduction yes, but complete 100% prevention - no. No vaccine claims 100% efficacy that I'm aware of. This EU publication was gaging the odds on the Pfizer vaccine realistically back in February:
> https://www.openaccessgovernment.org/covid-hospitalisation-and-death/104427/


True about efficacy rates, but the CBC video (and others I've seen) put this statistic up with regards to protection from severe disease:



https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1880969283645

That leads me to believe that at least I won't get severely sick with these shots.  That said, I see the point about getting the disease before the vaccine has had time to work and also that there are anomalies to everything.  Of course, video and general belief aside, we still don't and can't have all the answers yet.


----------



## ottawamom

To add to what FigmentSpark said above. These statistics are only for the original (wild) virus and currently know variants (B117, P1 B1351). Any new variants may not be covered by the vaccines developed to date. I'm thinking of the EEK and Double Mutant variants (Toyko and California). 

We need to get to a place where the variants are stopped in their tracks (from mutating further) before we can truly hope to have this under control


----------



## BLAZEY

My sister got hers about a month ago, she's an essential health care provider (SLP), she said her arm ached a bit at the injection site, but nothing too bothersome. Mom got hers on Friday, she said no pain or anything at all. S-MIL go hers about 3 weeks ago as she's 80. Her appointment was the end of the day, and apparently if the vial is open they have to used the doses. FIL is 10 years younger, but they gave him the shot too, as not to waste any doses. I'm ready and waiting for when my age group is called.


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Vaccine Day
Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanucksRock

I got my first shot Thursday (Pfizer). Same symptom as when I get a flu shot - sore arm.  Now the up to 16 week wait for the second, and hopefully a WDW trip in September.


----------



## ottawamom

Just home from getting my jab. Thank you Mel for the picture above. I'm going to take Minnies advice and take a few pills (partially for the shot and the rest for the damage I did yesterday gardening).


----------



## bankr63

Yay!
Got the email from Costco this morning.  About 10 minutes later, DW and I were both booked in for 11:30 tomorrow morning.  Fingers crossed we are in the 'low side effects' group, but with spring break here at least she won't miss any work!


----------



## ottawamom

I got vaccinated this morning(AZ) and I feel great so far.


----------



## bankr63

We got the AZ shot today.  We'll have fun comparing notes across the family.  Mom (92) got the Moderna, Sis got the Pfizer.  

We got our shots at Costco Pharmacy, so thought maybe we would be getting a mega-dose, extra large syringe or something, but alas, it was just the same as anywhere else 

Injection was painless.  It's been 6 hours since, and I keep waiting for the shoe to drop.  So far no side effects, even the arm doesn't hurt, but I hear AZ can be a doozy so keep waiting for it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

MIL got hers today at a shoppers drug mart just outside Halifax and it was Moderna.
My mother is getting hers tomorrow at another shoppers drug mart on the peninsula and it is Pfizer.
My father is getting his Friday at the Halifax Forum (peninsula) and it is Pfizer.

I was trying to see if there was a location pattern...


----------



## mshanson3121

Add J&J to the list... 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/johnson-and-johnson-vaccine-pause-1.5985110
Interesting these ones are causing it but not the RNA ones...


----------



## hdrolfe

mshanson3121 said:


> Add J&J to the list...
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/johnson-and-johnson-vaccine-pause-1.5985110
> Interesting these ones are causing it but not the RNA ones...



I thought that was interesting as well. Also note that it was 6 women in a certain age range, out of over 6 million doses given? I'd want to know how many of those doses are women that age, but I suspect it's still lower than being on the pill.


----------



## Sue M

Got Moderna on Sunday. Just sore arm.  I’m confused how are some people getting second vaccine?  I thought it was on pause until everyone has received their first shot?


----------



## wdwmom3

Sue M said:


> Got Moderna on Sunday. Just sore arm.  I’m confused how are some people getting second vaccine?  I thought it was on pause until everyone has received their first shot?



I think the people talking about second doses are from the US who have wondered onto our thread.  I do know in Ontario they are making exemptions to the extended 2nd dose for organ transplants and those receiving treatment like chemo, but that’s it.


----------



## FigmentSpark

My  in-laws are in a senior's residence in Ottawa.  They got their second dose at the end of Feb.  Maybe that was before the policy change?


----------



## wdwmom3

FigmentSpark said:


> My  in-laws are in a senior's residence in Ottawa.  They got their second dose at the end of Feb.  Maybe that was before the policy change?



That was before they changed it I think.


----------



## hdrolfe

I believe most seniors in care facilities got both doses before they started moving on to people in the community, and changed the policy on how much time between doses. There are often articles about how people in those places have both doses but are being "locked in" because someone who works there caught Covid because they didn't want to get vaccinated. No solution from me, just note I have read about that a few times.


----------



## ronandannette

FigmentSpark said:


> My  in-laws are in a senior's residence in Ottawa.  They got their second dose at the end of Feb.  Maybe that was before the policy change?


It really is confusing, especially since each province seems to be doing it differently. Here I'm sure they moved forward with second doses for everybody in Phase 1 (LTC facility residents and staff, various front-line health-care workers and First Nations people aged 65+).  Phase 1b was gen pop over the age of 75 and the ones I know either have had their second dose or have it scheduled. Then the well dried up entirely for a while and it's really only over the past 4 weeks or so that supply has been arriving. Since Phase 2 opened (lots and lots of categories; too many to list) it's now that second doses are not being scheduled. DH (aged 67 and in Phase 2b) had his first last week and what they're doing now is putting people on a "will-call" list and they suggested it might be July before people get second doses. According to yesterday's news, the AHS predicts eligibility will open to everyone 18-and-over without restrictions in May.


----------



## wdwmom3

hdrolfe said:


> I believe most seniors in care facilities got both doses before they started moving on to people in the community, and changed the policy on how much time between doses. There are often articles about how people in those places have both doses but are being "locked in" because someone who works there caught Covid because they didn't want to get vaccinated. No solution from me, just note I have read about that a few times.



My kids great grandma is also “locked in” all because some staff members won’t get vaccinated.  Honestly they should require all workers in homes to get vaccinated.  If they don’t want to they need to find another job.   

That may seem harsh to some.  But those workers get to leave and go home and do what they want.  While the people living in those homes are trapped because of their decisions.  It’s selfish.  

And for the record I’m not including anyone you can’t get vaccinated because of a medical issue.


----------



## pigletto

wdwmom3 said:


> My kids great grandma is also “locked in” all because some staff members won’t get vaccinated.  Honestly they should require all workers in homes to get vaccinated.  If they don’t want to they need to find another job.
> 
> That may seem harsh to some.  But those workers get to leave and go home and do what they want.  While the people living in those homes are trapped because of their decisions.  It’s selfish.
> 
> And for the record I’m not including anyone you can’t get vaccinated because of a medical issue.


agree 100%. They are working with a vulnerable population. They can't be forced to get it but they shouldn't expect to stay employed with seniors in LTC homes if they won't get it.


----------



## juniorbugman

I just got home from getting my vaccine in Ajax (Durham).   My brother and I both got the pffizzer.


----------



## alohamom

bankr63 said:


> We got our shots at Costco Pharmacy, so thought maybe we would be getting a mega-dose, extra large syringe or something, but alas, it was just the same as anywhere else


----------



## Debbie

My appointment today was for 10:50 a.m. I walked in at exactly that time, walked to registration, moved immediately to the vaccination area and was jabbed (Pfizer) at 10:56. I was able to check out at 11:11 (after a quick wish) got my paper with next appointment and was walking to the exit at 11:12. It was the perfect time for getting a shot today!


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I just got home from getting my vaccine in Ajax (Durham).   My brother and I both got the pffizzer.



That is great to hear Hon!
So happy for you!
Rest well!



Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> My appointment today was for 10:50 a.m. I walked in at exactly that time, walked to registration, moved immediately to the vaccination area and was jabbed (Pfizer) at 10:56. I was able to check out at 11:11 (after a quick wish) got my paper with next appointment and was walking to the exit at 11:12. It was the perfect time for getting a shot today!



This is wonderful Hon!
Great news!
Rest well.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

bankr63 said:


> Yay!
> Got the email from Costco this morning.  About 10 minutes later, DW and I were both booked in for 11:30 tomorrow morning.  Fingers crossed we are in the 'low side effects' group, but with spring break here at least she won't miss any work!


Yay!!!!
So good to hear!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

My youngest brother got his shot this morning ,,works in a Hot spot area.
AZ Vaccine =Costco
So happy for him.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Sue M

wdwmom3 said:


> My kids great grandma is also “locked in” all because some staff members won’t get vaccinated.  Honestly they should require all workers in homes to get vaccinated.  If they don’t want to they need to find another job.
> 
> That may seem harsh to some.  But those workers get to leave and go home and do what they want.  While the people living in those homes are trapped because of their decisions.  It’s selfish.
> 
> And for the record I’m not including anyone you can’t get vaccinated because of a medical issue.


Absolutely. That is horrible, I’d be on a letter writing campaign.  That would make me so mad, where’s the rights of the people living in the home?


----------



## bababear_50

Post removed.
Back on topic
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

So I spoke with my sister in law this morning.
She received the Moderna Vaccine and did have a few reactions to it.
She had to call the Dr. and also report it to the public health dept.
After careful review they think as long as she take an allergy medication that she should go ahead with the second shot when her time comes.
Popeye (as in Popeye the sailor man) arm swelling in injection site.
Large lump below injection site (hard as a rock).
Rash and itching of injection arm. (also called covid arm).
She is ok with getting a second shot.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I hope her arm returns to normal quickly.


----------



## NewYKRunner

bababear_50 said:


> So I spoke with my sister in law this morning.
> She received the Moderna Vaccine and did have a few reactions to it.
> She had to call the Dr. and also report it to the public health dept.
> After careful review they think as long as she take an allergy medication that she should go ahead with the second shot when her time comes.
> Popeye (as in Popeye the sailor man) arm swelling in injection site.
> Large lump below injection site (hard as a rock).
> Rash and itching of injection arm. (also called covid arm).
> She is ok with getting a second shot.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Hopefully she recovers quickly and the second shot goes ok.  We only get Moderna and I haven't heard of too many reactions among people I know.  I had a tender arm with both shots and mild chill and fever the first night after the second dose.  Some people I know have had mild headaches or bad chills and fever, maybe fatigued, but it's short lived - maybe 5-8 hours.  Then right as rain after that.


----------



## ottawamom

Congrats on being fortunate enough to have had your second dose.


----------



## NewYKRunner

ottawamom said:


> Congrats on being fortunate enough to have had your second dose.



Thank you, I'm extremely grateful to be able to get it, but I would also be content with only a first dose.  I assume we will be getting booster shots in the future anyway to deal with variants.


----------



## Starwind

My mother received her first Pfizer shot yesterday, only reaction is slight swelling and soreness around the site, similar to flu vaccine for her.

Now my mother, stepfather [both elderly] and younger sister [priority healthcare essential worker] have all received their first Pfizer vaccine dose. Just me left to get mine ! Now that Ontario is into phase 2 hopefully that will be soon as I meet their medical risk criteria list.

SW


----------



## Donald - my hero

Starwind said:


> Just me left to get mine ! Now that Ontario is into phase 2 hopefully that will be soon as I meet their medical risk criteria list.
> 
> SW


*I sure hope so! Our health unit is moving pretty quick compared to others, in fact we've apparently passed 25% received at least 1 shot, and we're into phase 2. HOWEVER, I pre-registered on March 9th because i meet the risk criteria as well, the website and my email confirmation both said 4 - 6 weeks and I haven't heard anything yet. Hubby signed up about 10 days later (because he's "60" according to the year of birth not month!) and he got the invite to book his appointment on Friday, didn't do it because we've already been shot, and they called him after dinner tonight asking if he needed help booking. Guess the system needs some work ?

I hope you hear soon so you can join your family in the jabbed column*


----------



## CanucksRock

I found it amusing that I finally get vaccinated...and then get phone call to notify me that a person at my doctors office tested positive   The possible exposure was 2 days before my vaccine. Thankfully - that particular day, I wore a mask with a filter; kept my distance and was in the office maybe 10 mins; as it was it just to get a requisition. It wasn’t considered a “close contact” because they had PPE on; so I was just told to monitor.


----------



## bababear_50

CanucksRock said:


> I found it amusing that I finally get vaccinated...and then get phone call to notify me that a person at my doctors office tested positive   The possible exposure was 2 days before my vaccine. Thankfully - that particular day, I wore a mask with a filter; kept my distance and was in the office maybe 10 mins; as it was it just to get a requisition. It wasn’t considered a “close contact” because they had PPE on; so I was just told to monitor.



Hi Hon
Crossing my fingers and toes for you.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Starwind said:


> My mother received her first Pfizer shot yesterday, only reaction is slight swelling and soreness around the site, similar to flu vaccine for her.
> 
> Now my mother, stepfather [both elderly] and younger sister [priority healthcare essential worker] have all received their first Pfizer vaccine dose. Just me left to get mine ! Now that Ontario is into phase 2 hopefully that will be soon as I meet their medical risk criteria list.
> 
> SW



Soon Hon , I know the wait is extremely hard ,,,hugs.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## FigmentSpark

I can't wait to hear they'll allow the 16+ year olds to get the vaccine.  It's the young people that are going out, either with their friends or to front-line jobs, and coming home with the disease.  And with the new variant being harder on younger people, it's worrisome that they are at the back of the line.


----------



## kerreyn

My oldest daughter (30) is in phase 2B (predisposed health condition) in Alberta, so she received her first dose of Pfizer last week, and can book her second dose after July 25.  Alberta Health is currently booking/vaccinating group 2C (health care workers/first responders). DH and I are both in 2D (53 & 52), and should hopefully be able to book in the next couple of weeks.

It was such a relief when DD got hers, I almost cried.


----------



## bankr63

kerreyn said:


> My oldest daughter (30) is in phase 2B (predisposed health condition) in Alberta, so she received her first dose of Pfizer last week, and can book her second dose after July 25.  Alberta Health is currently booking/vaccinating group 2C (health care workers/first responders). DH and I are both in 2D (53 & 52), and should hopefully be able to book in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> It was such a relief when DD got hers, I almost cried.


And the guilt here is great.  Both my kids (20's) have risk conditions.  DS is worst as he is T1D (diabetic).  DW and I are both vaccinated before them but would have much preferred to have them vaccinated first.  OTOH, by me vaccinating I am reducing risk overall, and perhaps we can see each other again in person again soon - I generally only see them on our weekly Google Meets call.  When the government calls your number you step up!


----------



## Gigi22

A big yeah to the guilt.  And I haven’t had my first vaccine yet.  I live in a city, my closest sibling and most of her family live in a small town in the same province.  She and her DH both had vaccine appointments, each of them had to drive to a different small city for their vaccines.  So weird.  A small nearby town will have a temporary vaccine site, so DSis and DBil opted to get their shots together at the local site.  All three of us oldies are scheduled for our first shot before May 1. Grant us all strength.


----------



## ottawamom

You'll make it there before you know it. Stay home and stay safe.


----------



## pigletto

My sister in law has only had one vaccine but was redeployed to the ICU of our major health centre and will be working there for the foreseeable future. I’m nervous for her . She’s 26 and a great nurse. I’m proud of her.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> My sister in law has only had one vaccine but was redeployed to the ICU of our major health centre and will be working there for the foreseeable future. I’m nervous for her . She’s 26 and a great nurse. I’m proud of her.



For you and your family



Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

My friend just her vaccination today and she got the pfizzer.  She was scheduled for 6pm and they called her at 10am and asked if she could come in earlier so now her and her neighbour who drove her there are both scheduled for the same followup date and time.


----------



## Aladora

My sister just got an appointment! She's 52 and lives in Ottawa, not sure of when or which one she is getting but I am super happy she has an appointment!


----------



## ottawamom

Does your sister work in the health care field? Those over 50 who are in home care, medicine etc qualify. I hope the vaccines hold out long enough for her appointment. I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Our premier is speaking at 3:30 and I'm afraid we are in for big changes in the coming weeks. Time will tell.


----------



## Aladora

ottawamom said:


> Does your sister work in the health care field? Those over 50 who are in home care, medicine etc qualify. I hope the vaccines hold out long enough for her appointment. I'll keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Our premier is speaking at 3:30 and I'm afraid we are in for big changes in the coming weeks. Time will tell.



No, she's an ADM with the government. According to her text: "Guess who is booked for her vaccine? Clearly advantages for being old and living in a ghetto, lol"


----------



## Spotthecat

I've never been so frustrated to be 49!!! Lol, who knew the big 5-0 had so many perks?


----------



## dvcdisney

Spotthecat said:


> I've never been so frustrated to be 49!!! Lol, who knew the big 5-0 had so many perks?



Unfortunately, for people who are 50 sometime this year who don't have any health issues or not in high risk areas, are in the last stages to get the vaccine. So not all of those who are or going to be 50 this year has that perk. But I guess I should feel blessed that we're not in the high risk phase.

Plus, it's disappointing to not be able to celebrate a 50th birthday....but getting through this pandemic would be worth it.


----------



## MoreTravels

pigletto said:


> My sister in law has only had one vaccine but was redeployed to the ICU of our major health centre and will be working there for the foreseeable future. I’m nervous for her . She’s 26 and a great nurse. I’m proud of her.



Many family doctors and community doctors and frontline nurses are asked to see COVID patients. However, they are still not allowed to have second dose to become fully vaccinated. Instead, they are forced to wait 4 months but still sent to the front line like your sister. I think this priority system is wrong for the front line healthcare workers.


----------



## quandrea

Spotthecat said:


> I've never been so frustrated to be 49!!! Lol, who knew the big 5-0 had so many perks?


Right there with you!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Anyone know if cancer patients are being given a priority for a second dose anywhere? (in Canada)


----------



## ronandannette

kerreyn said:


> My oldest daughter (30) is in phase 2B (predisposed health condition) in Alberta, so she received her first dose of Pfizer last week, and can book her second dose after July 25.  Alberta Health is currently booking/vaccinating group 2C (health care workers/first responders). *DH and I are both in 2D (53 & 52), and should hopefully be able to book in the next couple of weeks.*
> 
> It was such a relief when DD got hers, I almost cried.


I just checked the AHS website and the estimated date for eligibility for those born between '57 and '71 is May, but I suppose it will depend on the availability of Pfizer or Moderna (delivery of which has just been slashed again until the end of the 2nd quarter). Ironic that we are just swimming in AstraZeneca and the uptake is very, very small. They've just opened a number of mass-vaccination sites across the province where anyone between the ages of 55 - 64 can walk in off the street and get AZ. They apparently have capacity to vaccinate thousands of people per day yet according to the news, less than 250 people attended the Calgary clinic yesterday.

But good gravy, what are people to do?  The press is so, so SO not helping.  Today on Global the news led with Hinshaw's latest statements and her adamant pleas that people accept the AZ vaccine. There were then several other credible medical professionals weighing in who agreed.  The very next news segment was a report of a death in Australia caused by blood clots post-AZ vaccination.  There have apparently been 2 cases reported out of over 700,000 doses of AZ given there. Yet these fears overshadow the reality and the vaccine sits unused, since every caution is being taken in not giving it to any age group at higher risk of complications.


----------



## wdwmom3

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone know if cancer patients are being given a priority for a second dose anywhere? (in Canada)



In Ontario, at least where I am they are.  I know someone who is scheduled for the 21 days (I think it’s 21 days).  That’s because they are currently receiving treatment I believe.


----------



## damo

ronandannette said:


> I just checked the AHS website and the estimated date for eligibility for those born between '57 and '71 is May, but I suppose it will depend on the availability of Pfizer or Moderna (delivery of which has just been slashed again until the end of the 2nd quarter). Ironic that we are just swimming in AstraZeneca and the uptake is very, very small. They've just opened a number of mass-vaccination sites across the province where anyone between the ages of 55 - 64 can walk in off the street and get AZ. They apparently have capacity to vaccinate thousands of people per day yet according to the news, less than 250 people attended the Calgary clinic yesterday.
> 
> But good gravy, what are people to do?  The press is so, so SO not helping.  Today on Global the news led with Hinshaw's latest statements and her adamant pleas that people accept the AZ vaccine. There were then several other credible medical professionals weighing in who agreed.  The very next news segment was a report of a death in Australia caused by blood clots post-AZ vaccination.  There have apparently been 2 cases reported out of over 700,000 doses of AZ given there. Yet these fears overshadow the reality and the vaccine sits unused, since every caution is being taken in not giving it to any age group at higher risk of complications.




Did you see the political cartoon in The Toronto Sun a few weeks ago?

It was of someone administering a shot a saying "Who Wants Clots?"  

https://torontosun.com/opinion/cartoons/sue-dewar-cartoon-march-31-2021 

So irresponsible.


----------



## ronandannette

damo said:


> Did you see the political cartoon in The Toronto Sun a few weeks ago?
> 
> It was of someone administering a shot a saying "Who Wants Clots?"
> 
> https://torontosun.com/opinion/cartoons/sue-dewar-cartoon-march-31-2021
> 
> So irresponsible.


It’s truly a conundrum. Personally, I lean towards having wanted Pfizer or Moderna based on efficacy, but not due to any fear whatsoever about medical complications. I’m getting AZ on Monday since it is possible that my age group (55 - 64) will never be offered anything else, especially now that Moderna has announced they won’t be supplying us properly again until July. (SMH on the whole vaccine supply issue).


----------



## Frozen2014

ronandannette said:


> It’s truly a conundrum. Personally, I lean towards having wanted Pfizer or Moderna based on efficacy, but not due to any fear whatsoever about medical complications. I’m getting AZ on Monday since it is possible that my age group (55 - 64) will never be offered anything else, especially now that Moderna has announced they won’t be supplying us properly again until July. (SMH on the whole vaccine supply issue).


It's scary with the supply.  At least with AZ they seem to have lots, and more Pfizer on the way.  We got Moderna and I do wonder what will happen to our second dose (due end of July).


----------



## vegs1

ronandannette said:


> It’s truly a conundrum. Personally, I lean towards having wanted Pfizer or Moderna based on efficacy, but not due to any fear whatsoever about medical complications. I’m getting AZ on Monday since it is possible that my age group (55 - 64) will never be offered anything else, especially now that Moderna has announced they won’t be supplying us properly again until July. (SMH on the whole vaccine supply issue).



Good for you for stepping up and not waiting!  We got ours almost two weeks ago. Have had only mild issues for 24 hours after.  With the case numbers what they are now, you will likely feel a sense of relief after getting it.


----------



## damo

I've got a son and SIL who are in their thirties and both said they would happily get the AZ shot.


----------



## ottawamom

I got AZ last Sunday (April 12). Didn't feel anything for 48hours then I guess things kicked in and my shoulder where I got the injection was sore to the touch until yesterday. Didn't stop me from doing anything I would have done anyway.

Every person who is able should get the AZ so that those younger ones who can't get it will also have a vaccine available to them.


----------



## hdrolfe

I wish they would change the AZ criteria. I would take those odds over my odds with covid. 

It feels like Ontario was moving along with age range and then changed tactics to hot spots, so I will be waiting even longer now. I get the need for vaccination in the hot spots, but I feel like they just keep changing plans and so have no real plan. Hopefully just my perception of things.


----------



## ottawamom

You're not wrong. They are flying by the seat of their pants at the moment just trying to put out fires in the hopes it will change the direction of the curve.

I hope whatever they are doing works. We can't keep going on like this much longer. Everyone in this province is at their wits end.

Deep breath, deep breath, continue on...


----------



## pigletto

I found this article really put things in perspective re: blood clots . Up to 10x more likely to develop clots from Covid than a vaccine .
I would happily take the Astra Zeneca .

https://globalnews.ca/news/7759372/blood-clots-covid-more-likely-vaccines/


----------



## ottawamom

Yesterday while watching the local news at lunch the anchor was interviewing a local family physician. During the course of their interview the anchor brought up blood clots and AZ. The physician jumped all over the anchor saying the media were a major source of the issue with people being AZ reluctant. It's the first time I heard a doctor call out the media directly for making the correlation. She also went on to mention that no one asks her who made their shingles vaccine or any other vaccine she gives and doesn't understand why the big "name" association with this vaccine.

The media needs to start promoting the use of all vaccines and just calling them the Covid vaccine, put them all back on a level playing field.


----------



## vegs1

ottawamom said:


> Yesterday while watching the local news at lunch the anchor was interviewing a local family physician. During the course of their interview the anchor brought up blood clots and AZ. The physician jumped all over the anchor saying the media were a major source of the issue with people being AZ reluctant. It's the first time I heard a doctor call out the media directly for making the correlation. She also went on to mention that no one asks her who made their shingles vaccine or any other vaccine she give and doesn't understand why the big "name" association with this vaccine.
> 
> The media needs to start promoting the use of all vaccines and just calling them the Covid vaccine, put them all back on a level playing field.



I think the media has a responsibility to report all sides....truthfully. The public has a right to know all sides of the vaccine and then to speak to their health care provider to decide what is best for them. I understand what you are saying, but if they didn’t report about the incidents of blood clots, they would be said to be hiding information. 

I personally prefer to hear the stories and then make an informed decision together with my pharmacist and doctor.


----------



## pigletto

vegs1 said:


> I think the media has a responsibility to report all sides....truthfully. The public has a right to know all sides of the vaccine and then to speak to their health care provider to decide what is best for them. I understand what you are saying, but if they didn’t report about the incidents of blood clots, they would be said to be hiding information.
> 
> I personally prefer to hear the stories and then make an informed decision together with my pharmacist and doctor.


But they aren't reporting all sides in proportion, which to me represents sensationalism. There is a  relatively small risk of clotting in only very certain groups, so I would like to see that reported factually and in context. Not sensationally and driving fear as it has been. Have an expert there every time explaining what this means. Otherwise it scares people and we see exactly what we are seeing with people refusing these vaccines en masse while we are in a dire situation and need people to take what they can get. It's not the time to be selling  headlines. Inform and educate.


----------



## vegs1

pigletto said:


> But they aren't reporting all sides in proportion, which to me represents sensationalism. There is a  relatively small risk of clotting in only very certain groups, so I would like to see that reported factually and in context. Not sensationally and driving fear as it has been. Have an expert there every time explaining what this means. Otherwise it scares people and we see exactly what we are seeing with people refusing these vaccines en masse while we are in a dire situation and need people to take what they can get. It's not the time to be selling  headlines. Inform and educate.



I agree that certain media outlets sensationalize this but I think most  respected news outlets are trying to give both sides. There is a risk....a very small one. But to those who ended up with a clot, it is a huge deal.  I don’t believe I have ever heard the blood clot risk discussed without the newsperson also saying we should all be taking the first vaccine offered to us. 

I made an educated, informed decision along with my health care providers and got the AstraZeneca as I believe the risk is minimal. It is still a risk though and we all need to make our own decisions.


----------



## hdrolfe

I saw this and it puts it into perspective for me. No one makes news about the risk of blood clots from birth control pills or air travel.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I wish they'd add 1 more thing to that graphic though

The current risk of an unvaccinated person getting COVID-19  compared to someone who has been given the AZ Vaccine!!!!*


----------



## ronandannette

hdrolfe said:


> *I wish they would change the AZ criteria. I would take those odds over my odds with covid.*
> 
> It feels like Ontario was moving along with age range and then changed tactics to hot spots, so I will be waiting even longer now. I get the need for vaccination in the hot spots, but I feel like they just keep changing plans and so have no real plan. Hopefully just my perception of things.


 Global reported last night there is also a request on the table from Doug Ford to skew the distribution of vaccines towards Ontario as the supplies arrive. I’m not sure how it will be received by the other Premiers or the federal Health Ministry or even how I feel about it, for that matter. What I do know for sure is that easing the perimeters on who gets AZ would work wonders for quickly vaccination hundreds of thousands of Canadians.  And really, the odds of a negative outcome are so, so small.


----------



## damo

ronandannette said:


> Global reported last night there is also a request on the table from Doug Ford to skew the distribution of vaccines towards Ontario as the supplies arrive. I’m not sure how it will be received by the other Premiers or the federal Health Ministry or even how I feel about it, for that matter. What I do know for sure is that easing the perimeters on who gets AZ would work wonders for quickly vaccination hundreds of thousands of Canadians.  And really, the odds of a negative outcome are so, so small.



It should just be skewed by population.  If Ontario has 40% of the population, it should get 40% of the vaccines.

If Canada has a AZ surplus, they should definitely be opening the criteria up.


----------



## ronandannette

vegs1 said:


> I think the media has a responsibility to report all sides....truthfully. The public has a right to know all sides of the vaccine and then to speak to their health care provider to decide what is best for them. I understand what you are saying, but if they didn’t report about the incidents of blood clots, they would be said to be hiding information.
> 
> I personally prefer to hear the stories and then make an informed decision together with my pharmacist and doctor.


I would be very surprised if any medical professionals anywhere would be recommending against AZ for their normally healthy patients.


----------



## ronandannette

damo said:


> *It should just be skewed by population.*  If Ontario has 40% of the population, it should get 40% of the vaccines.
> 
> If Canada has a AZ surplus, they should definitely be opening the criteria up.


I would expect it already is, which of course is the correct thing to do. I’d have to go search for some back-up data to say for sure though.


----------



## bcwife76

The vaccine tracker does break down how many vaccines each province has received thus far (though it doesn't actually 'say' hey ON got 40%). But it gives you a better idea of how many are going to each province.
https://covid19tracker.ca/vaccinationtracker.html


----------



## bcwife76

As an aside, I stalk that vaccine tracker multiple times a day, I just love seeing that percentage go up and up. It basically goes up about 1% or so a day, which doesn't sound like a lot but if you think about it, it's at just over 23% right now (and yes I know that's only the percentage, mostly, of people who have received ONE dose only) but think about where that % will be in mid June. These days I'll take any good news I can get. Less Moderna but more Pfizer, ok, good news!


----------



## ottawamom

Vaccines are currently distributed to provinces based on population. There is some merit to sending more the direction of those with hot spot variant infections to attempt to put those fires out before they spread further. In this particular case that would be BC and AB for the P1 variant and ON for the B117 variant. 

Time will tell what the federal government decides to do. We all get to sit on the sidelines and watch.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Canada will be receiving 8 million doses of Pfizer instead of 4 million over the next couple of months.  They said that even with the big slash of Moderna, with these extra 4 million, it will put Canada way over the amount of doses they were expecting, even if they were getting the promised Moderna doses.  So that is good.

Also, Dr. Strang said yesterday that all NS vaccine sites have extra AZ vaccines as not as many people are getting it.


----------



## Frozen2014

bcwife76 said:


> As an aside, I stalk that vaccine tracker multiple times a day, I just love seeing that percentage go up and up. It basically goes up about 1% or so a day, which doesn't sound like a lot but if you think about it, it's at just over 23% right now (and yes I know that's only the percentage, mostly, of people who have received ONE dose only) but think about where that % will be in mid June. These days I'll take any good news I can get. Less Moderna but more Pfizer, ok, good news!


Lol...nice to hear someone else does this.  I am a spreadsheet lover...so I also track covid cases, but then also the good side with vaccine distribution in Canada, Ontario and then even Florida and New Jersey (for hopes of travel at some point).  It's sad though of how far behind we are compared to say Florida .  Canada is doing much better though taking now 1 or 2 days to increase a % vs much longer of 5 or 8 days back in early March.


----------



## damo

Frozen2014 said:


> Lol...nice to hear someone else does this.  I am a spreadsheet lover...so I also track covid cases, but then also the good side with vaccine distribution in Canada, Ontario and then even Florida and New Jersey (for hopes of travel at some point).  It's sad though of how far behind we are compared to say Florida .  Canada is doing much better though taking now 1 or 2 days to increase a % vs much longer of 5 or 8 days back in early March.



I've got it bookmarked and check it a lot too.  At least it is some positive progress.


----------



## grantclaire

My 34 yearold daughter is a contract essential worker who works and lives in Ontario hotspot.  She made an appt at a mass vaccination site that was open to everyone 18 and up.  On the day of her appt her boss would not let her leave work to get the shot due to staffing issues.  The clinic was only 10 minutes away!  She has no paid sick days.


----------



## damo

grantclaire said:


> My 34 yearold daughter is a contract essential worker who works and lives in Ontario hotspot.  She made an appt at a mass vaccination site that was open to everyone 18 and up.  On the day of her appt her boss would not let her leave work to get the shot due to staffing issues.  The clinic was only 10 minutes away!  She has no paid sick days.



This is one of the major complaints of doctors right now as it relates to sick days and essential workers.


----------



## grantclaire

I told my Daughter to keep trying and to give her boss as much notice as possible.


----------



## pigletto

That’s just so upsetting and a perfect example of the choices people are forced to make every day to put food on their table and pay their bills at the expense of their health and their families. It’s not right and it’s not fair and it shouldn’t be happening.

Mobile clinics would be a godsend for these kinds of situations and I hope we are  working on them . Bringing the vaccine to the parking lots of work places would be a big help.  Hopefully our province will reconsider the offer and accept help with Red Cross mobile vaccine clinics .


----------



## bababear_50

grantclaire said:


> My 34 yearold daughter is a contract essential worker who works and lives in Ontario hotspot.  She made an appt at a mass vaccination site that was open to everyone 18 and up.  On the day of her appt her boss would not let her leave work to get the shot due to staffing issues.  The clinic was only 10 minutes away!  She has no paid sick days.



WOW
I am so sorry when a young person is showing great responsibility for herself and her fellow workers / community that an idiot *boss* would do something like this.
I would hate to be the said owner / CEO of that company when *Twitter* gets a hold of this story.

Something like this could easily destroy a company's reputation overnight.

I say make a new appointment and call in sick and take the day ,,sad that she will have to eat that day but at least she will get her shot.

And I agree with Pigletto that we should reconsider help from the Red Cross for mobile vaccine distribution ,,,I know GTA / Peel does not have all the help we need.

Hugs from another mom who is also feeling the worry over a essential worker working without the vaccine in a hotspot.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bcwife76

grantclaire said:


> My 34 yearold daughter is a contract essential worker who works and lives in Ontario hotspot.  She made an appt at a mass vaccination site that was open to everyone 18 and up.  On the day of her appt her boss would not let her leave work to get the shot due to staffing issues.  The clinic was only 10 minutes away!  She has no paid sick days.


I'm sorry but that just makes me so angry!!! It's better to be short staffed because your employee is getting vaccinated vs being short staffed because the same employee is now sick with Covid!! I'm so upset for her


----------



## AngelDisney

grantclaire said:


> I told my Daughter to keep trying and to give her boss as much notice as possible.


Does she work on Saturdays? I got my appointment on a Saturday. I am glad that I do not have to take a day off work once it’s hard to lose a day of teaching in quadmesters which go so much faster than semesters. Losing a day is like losing three days of teaching.


----------



## wdwmom3

grantclaire said:


> I told my Daughter to keep trying and to give her boss as much notice as possible.



She should get a sudden cough if you know what I mean.   That isn’t there when she goes get her shot.


----------



## bababear_50

OMG!!!
Oldest son (essential worker ,,works in a hot spot area ) didn't want me to get my hopes up so he didn't tell me until he was on his was to get the shot.
Got it at 5 pm today.
Pfizer
Second appointment scheduled for Aug 8th.
Whew what a relief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hugs
Mel


----------



## grantclaire

bababear_50 said:


> WOW
> I am so sorry when a young person is showing great responsibility for herself and her fellow workers / community that an idiot *boss* would do something like this.
> I would hate to be the said owner / CEO of that company when *Twitter* gets a hold of this story.
> View attachment 569067
> Something like this could easily destroy a company's reputation overnight.
> 
> I say make a new appointment and call in sick and take the day ,,sad that she will have to eat that day but at least she will get her shot.
> 
> And I agree with Pigletto that we should reconsider help from the Red Cross for mobile vaccine distribution ,,,I know GTA / Peel does not have all the help we need.
> 
> Hugs from another mom who is also feeling the worry over a essential worker working without the vaccine in a hotspot.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks, I told her make an appt and tell your boss you need the day off and Dad and Mom will cover your wages for the day.


----------



## grantclaire

bababear_50 said:


> OMG!!!
> Oldest son (essential worker ,,works in a hot spot area ) didn't want me to get my hopes up so he didn't tell me until he was on his was to get the shot.
> Got it at 5 pm today.
> Pfizer
> Second appointment scheduled for Aug 8th.
> Whew what a relief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Thats great news!


----------



## bababear_50

grantclaire said:


> Thanks, I told her make an appt and tell your boss you need the day off and Dad and Mom will cover your wages for the day.



Yep 
I have three sons and I'd do the same for all of them.
Such a relief ,, I hope she gets an appointment soon and you are great parents!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Breaking news from. CP24 that Ontario lowering AZ age to 40 effective Tuesday.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

juniorbugman said:


> Breaking news from. CP24 that Ontario lowering AZ age to 40 effective Tuesday.



lol...You beat me to it!  I was just coming to post the news!

Awesome for those under 55 who’ve been patiently waiting


----------



## bankr63

ronandannette said:


> It’s truly a conundrum. Personally, I lean towards having wanted Pfizer or Moderna based on efficacy, but not due to any fear whatsoever about medical complications. I’m getting AZ on Monday since it is possible that my age group (55 - 64) will never be offered anything else, especially now that Moderna has announced they won’t be supplying us properly again until July. (SMH on the whole vaccine supply issue).


I wouldn't worry too much about the efficacy figures either.  Pfizer and Moderna were tested during the earlier stages if COVID before variants were circulating.  AZ's numbers suffered a bit from testing during the initial wave of the variants.  IRL they probably have very similar effectiveness across the full range of possible variants of the virus.  The big number for AZ that is most impressive is the 100% effective at preventing death (from COVID that is, it does not convey immortality ).


----------



## MoreTravels

Due to vaccine hesitancy and preference, many AZ appointment spots are getting unfilled in pharmacy. These vaccines also have a very fast expiration date. Then there are younger people begging to get them but still cannot not.  I am glad to see the government is trying to fix this mismatch.


----------



## pigletto

juniorbugman said:


> Breaking news from. CP24 that Ontario lowering AZ age to 40 effective Tuesday.


Whaaaaat?!?!?! 
I swear to god I will do anything to be on that list !!!! Sign me up .. I am SO ready to do my part .
Just to give an idea of how completely Covid fatigued I am .. your post has tears running down my face . Just because there’s a freaking chance I can get a vaccine and get closer to maybe hugging my parents again or having my adult daughter in my home again  or getting some life back !!


----------



## hdrolfe

Starting Tuesday, I have made a reminder and will be calling asap... so excited!!!  I may get mine before my parents... crazy. They have an appointment for April 29 in their local area as they didn't want to come to Ottawa for their shots. So happy with this news.


----------



## bcwife76

I was JUST coming here to post this too  

I'm hoping BC follows suit!!!! (of course it's based on availability of the vaccine itself too)


----------



## OnceUponATime15

If you scroll down the page you will find the info on which pharmacies in your area are offering the AZ shot 
There’s a drop down menu that goes community by community 

https://covid-19.ontario.ca/vaccine-locations/


----------



## damo

Oh awesome! I hope this makes a difference!!!!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Starting Tuesday, I have made a reminder and will be calling asap... so excited!!!  I may get mine before my parents... crazy. They have an appointment for April 29 in their local area as they didn't want to come to Ottawa for their shots. So happy with this news.



Awesome!!!!
Thanks for sharing!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bcwife76 said:


> I was JUST coming here to post this too
> 
> I'm hoping BC follows suit!!!! (of course it's based on availability of the vaccine itself too)



Isn't BC opening registration for like, everyone starting next week?


----------



## bcwife76

hdrolfe said:


> Isn't BC opening registration for like, everyone starting next week?
> 
> View attachment 569143


That's just registration though. They will then contact you to book your appointment. Going by age cohorts they are currently vaccinating 63+ year olds. So I've probably got a few weeks to wait, yet. I'm all registered, though!


----------



## vegs1

When your age group pops up, quickly register at costcopharmacy.ca. You do not need a membership to get a vaccine there. We also registered at Shoppers Drug Mart but had our vaccine through Costco before we ever heard back from Shoppers. Register wherever you can to increase your chance of getting in quickly. 

Sure hope you are all able to get one soon.


----------



## quandrea

All signed up!  Hope I’ll be reporting back soon!


----------



## pigletto

So what do I do to sign up ? I registered with shoppers and Rexall awhile back and they both tell you they will let you know when your age group is eligible. Should I wait until the age group opens on Tuesday and then sign up with Costco or get on their list to be notified now ? 
( I won’t make multiple appointments, I just want to take the first one offered to me )


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Keep in mind that you are not restricted to the community in which you live. My sister & BIL live in Durham Region but we’re able to be vaccinated (AZ) at a pharmacy in Scarborough.. a 10 minute drive from home for them - a same day appointment. Morning phone call, early afternoon needle.


----------



## quandrea

pigletto said:


> So what do I do to sign up ? I registered with shoppers and Rexall awhile back and they both tell you they will let you know when your age group is eligible. Should I wait until the age group opens on Tuesday and then sign up with Costco or get on their list to be notified now ?
> ( I won’t make multiple appointments, I just want to take the first one offered to me )


I registered with my local pharmacy.  I also signed up with loblaws. Like you, I’m registered with Rexall and Shoppers from a while back. I think you’re set.


----------



## vegs1

pigletto said:


> So what do I do to sign up ? I registered with shoppers and Rexall awhile back and they both tell you they will let you know when your age group is eligible. Should I wait until the age group opens on Tuesday and then sign up with Costco or get on their list to be notified now ?
> ( I won’t make multiple appointments, I just want to take the first one offered to me )



I would register with Costco as soon as you are able. Then, when it’s your turn you will receive an email to book your time. You won’t need to make multiple appointments. It just gives you more opportunity to make a specific time.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you both . This is like the most important fastpass or ADR I ever made


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> Thank you both . This is like the most important fastpass or ADR I ever made



I know people who got theirs at Walmart too.  Make the reservation anywhere you can drive to.


----------



## quandrea

Walmart has about a million appointments for Tuesday and beyond. Do you think we can book now or must we wait for Tuesday?


----------



## damo

quandrea said:


> Walmart has about a million appointments for Tuesday and beyond. Do you think we can book now or must we wait for Tuesday?



If it lets you book, I would book.


----------



## wdwmom3

I will be trying to get the AZ shot starting Tuesday


----------



## marchingstar

OnceUponATime15 said:


> lol...You beat me to it!  I was just coming to post the news!
> 
> Awesome for those under 55 who’ve been patiently waiting



it’s a good start! some of us are still trying to be patient


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Thank you both . This is like the most important fastpass or ADR I ever made



Just for Pigletto
You Go Girl!!!


----------



## bababear_50

quandrea said:


> Walmart has about a million appointments for Tuesday and beyond. Do you think we can book now or must we wait for Tuesday?



My principal used to say *Just Do it* and ask for forgiveness later...lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> it’s a good start! some of us are still trying to be patient


Soon Hon
Thinking of you , sending hugs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Just For
*hdrolfe*

Best Dining ADR

Get on that phone at the crack of dawn Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

quandrea said:


> All signed up!  Hope I’ll be reporting back soon!



You've got this Hon!!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Soon Hon
> Thinking of you , sending hugs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Mel



thanks, Mel  hugs right back!


----------



## NancyK

pigletto said:


> So what do I do to sign up ? I registered with shoppers and Rexall awhile back and they both tell you they will let you know when your age group is eligible. Should I wait until the age group opens on Tuesday and then sign up with Costco or get on their list to be notified now ?
> ( I won’t make multiple appointments, I just want to take the first one offered to me )



I think you are in the Niagara area? Walmart in St. Catharines has appointments for this week. I specifically checked the one on Vansickle Road. Maybe try calling them directly?


----------



## hdrolfe

I logged on to Walmart to see about an appointment, but it says none available. It looks like in Ontario? But I guess I have done something wrong. I did register with Shoppers/Loblaws and will call Tuesday morning asap. Costco wouldn't let me register once I put my DOB in so... hopefully Tuesday morning!


----------



## quandrea

hdrolfe said:


> I logged on to Walmart to see about an appointment, but it says none available. It looks like in Ontario? But I guess I have done something wrong. I did register with Shoppers/Loblaws and will call Tuesday morning asap. Costco wouldn't let me register once I put my DOB in so... hopefully Tuesday morning!


I just logged on again too. Same experience. I bet they are updating the site given the new recommendations. So I never did book that Tuesday appointment. No mind. It means they are working on it.


----------



## pigletto

Is anyone near the Falls ? If so pm me . There’s a pharmacy we use there taking appointments now with plenty of spots


----------



## pigletto

NancyK said:


> I think you are in the Niagara area? Walmart in St. Catharines has appointments for this week. I specifically checked the one on Vansickle Road. Maybe try calling them directly?


Thank you , I was able to get one in the Falls. Very kind of you to think of me


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Is anyone near the Falls ? If so pm me . There’s a pharmacy we use there taking appointments now with plenty of spots



Hugs
Mel


----------



## quandrea

Was able to book Tuesday morning at an independent pharmacy. As Mel says, I’ll ask for forgiveness if necessary.


----------



## ottawamom

So happy for everyone who now qualifies (or will on Tuesday). It's like winning the lottery to get the shot. Go get those jabs!

(figures I take an evening off TV all something big happens.)


----------



## bcwife76

Alberta has now announced 40+ will be eligible for AZ, bookings open on Tuesday! I'm sure more provinces will follow asap!


----------



## Spotthecat

Woohoo! Can't wait for Tuesday!!!


----------



## amw

quandrea said:


> Walmart has about a million appointments for Tuesday and beyond. Do you think we can book now or must we wait for Tuesday?



Not Walmart - but I was able to book an appointment with my local pharmacy on their site!   I even confirmed with manager. Shots for 40-plus can only start Tuesday, but bookings can start as soon as sites allow. I’m going April 26!  I’m so happy. I lost my brother at the start of Covid (unrelated) and my Dad in September, and I’ve been taking care of my 80-year-old mom who lives alone in a condo. One less stress!

Now I just have to worry about my university-aged kiddos.

Good luck with bookings everyone. This will make a big difference!


----------



## hdrolfe

Costco and Walmart won't let me sign up yet  but I am registered with Shoppers/Loblaws brand (it seems to be one registration there) and also with the two Rexall's nearby (those are individual). Hoping I get something and will try Walmart/Costco later today and tomorrow morning if possible.


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> Costco and Walmart won't let me sign up yet  but I am registered with Shoppers/Loblaws brand (it seems to be one registration there) and also with the two Rexall's nearby (those are individual). Hoping I get something and will try Walmart/Costco later today and tomorrow morning if possible.


Even the place where I was able to book is saying no appointments this morning . I think they’ve all taken their booking systems down to adjust for the new guidelines . They will be back up tomorrow I’m sure but I think trying a few times before the official launch is wise because it might go live sooner .


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Good luck to everyone in these hardest hit provinces with your AZ shots! This is much needed to bring down the case numbers.


----------



## Sue M

bcwife76 said:


> Alberta has now announced 40+ will be eligible for AZ, bookings open on Tuesday! I'm sure more provinces will follow asap!


Hopefully. I was just at IG picking up an Rx and our pharmacist told me it was still 55+ here for AZ.  With our cases surging I hope it’s lowered soon. Or our Pfizer & Moderna goes faster.


----------



## ronandannette

bcwife76 said:


> Alberta has now announced 40+ will be eligible for AZ, bookings open on Tuesday! I'm sure more provinces will follow asap!


I’ve been away from the news over the weekend - very, very happy to hear this!


----------



## starvenger

Booked Costco for Thursday


----------



## Sue M

vegs1 said:


> When your age group pops up, quickly register at costcopharmacy.ca. You do not need a membership to get a vaccine there. We also registered at Shoppers Drug Mart but had our vaccine through Costco before we ever heard back from Shoppers. Register wherever you can to increase your chance of getting in quickly.
> 
> Sure hope you are all able to get one soon.


Not in BC. Our pharmacies are only doing AZ.  To get Pfizer or Moderna you have to register with the Province.


----------



## TommyJK

Got booked for Costco on Wednesday


----------



## wdwmom3

I got booked at a smaller independent pharmacy here for Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm on lists! I can't find an open appointment... boo!!! good for all of you are able to get them though. the costco site only offers one day of full appointments, i don't even see anything on other days.


----------



## bababear_50

Welcome to everyone who is signing up to get their vaccine!
You are now Honorary Members Of The 



Hugs
Mel


----------



## dvcdisney

Does anyone know if they're prioritizing the essential workers?

I thought the reason for the push to lower the age limit was to get those most at risk to get their first vaccine shot. Why does it seem like everyone 40+ are eligible?


----------



## hdrolfe

dvcdisney said:


> Does anyone know if they're prioritizing the essential workers?
> 
> I thought the reason for the push to lower the age limit was to get those most at risk to get their first vaccine shot. Why does it seem like everyone 40+ are eligible?



My understanding is that AZ is being offered to lower age limit because the older folks are not taking it and so it's going to be wasted. I don't think essential workers are being prioritized for this.


----------



## wdwmom3

dvcdisney said:


> Does anyone know if they're prioritizing the essential workers?
> 
> I thought the reason for the push to lower the age limit was to get those most at risk to get their first vaccine shot. Why does it seem like everyone 40+ are eligible?



They are opening it up because of the hesitation around it by many (i blame the media for a lot of this).  The doses we have aren’t being used.  Since there are many younger people who aren’t hesitant at all and actually want the shot, they lowered the age.


----------



## dvcdisney

hdrolfe said:


> My understanding is that AZ is being offered to lower age limit because the older folks are not taking it and so it's going to be wasted. I don't think essential workers are being prioritized for this.



I've just been seeing a lot of news with ER doctors suggesting that bring down the age would allow the essential workers who are, generally, younger than 55 to have access to the AZ vaccine. It made perfect sense to me.

Oh well.


----------



## TommyJK

hdrolfe said:


> I'm on lists! I can't find an open appointment... boo!!! good for all of you are able to get them though. the costco site only offers one day of full appointments, i don't even see anything on other days.



I would check in the morning each day for the various Costcos as they perhaps add days each day depending on their supply.


----------



## dvcdisney

wdwmom3 said:


> They are opening it up because of the hesitation around it by many (i blame the media for a lot of this).  The doses we have aren’t being used.  Since there are many younger people who aren’t hesitant at all and actually want the shot, they lowered the age.



I can imagine the hesitation. Hopefully, this gives those essential workers that are eligible an earlier chance to get the vaccine.


----------



## Aladora

grantclaire said:


> My 34 yearold daughter is a contract essential worker who works and lives in Ontario hotspot.  She made an appt at a mass vaccination site that was open to everyone 18 and up.  On the day of her appt her boss would not let her leave work to get the shot due to staffing issues.  The clinic was only 10 minutes away!  She has no paid sick days.



Oooooh, that makes me so angry!

We put in a policy at our company that any staff requesting time off to get the vaccination is not only allowed to get the time off but it is PAID time off!


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> I'm on lists! I can't find an open appointment... boo!!! good for all of you are able to get them though. the costco site only offers one day of full appointments, i don't even see anything on other days.


My Costco doesn’t even allow you to get to an appointment page , just wait list . Do you get to a wait list ? The news last night also said clinics would be getting it too. I’m not sure what qualifies as a clinic .. maybe call around your area to smaller pharmacies ?

* ETA .. just saw that Manitoba has now opened to 40 and up for Astra Zeneca


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> My Costco doesn’t even allow you to get to an appointment page , just wait list . Do you get to a wait list ? The news last night also said clinics would be getting it too. I’m not sure what qualifies as a clinic .. maybe call around your area to smaller pharmacies ?
> 
> * ETA .. just saw that Manitoba has now opened to 40 and up for Astra Zeneca



Thanks, yes I put my name on the waitlists, I tried to call a few pharmacies but got a "we're not accepting calls now" message and one with a message that though they are on the list they don't have any to give. My clinic is unlikely to offer it, but I will try them in a few days if I don't have better luck on one of the lists.


----------



## samsteele

Shoppers drug mart in Ontario has now updated its registration form. Once completed, you are sent a confirmation code to bring to your appoinment with headline 'you are eligible'. Still a waiting list system and waiting to be contacted. Note that you need to respond on the same day you are contacted to confirm your appointment. But progress. Don't have a direct link but went through the ontario book vaccine website, then located pharmacies near me, then chose a shoppers drug mart. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mkmommy

This makes me happy to hear that people are now getting the AZ shot.

Was at a grocery store on Saturday and they had a sign AZ Covid shots available no appointments necessary and it made so sad that people were not lined up out the door. I just thought why!


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks, yes I put my name on the waitlists, I tried to call a few pharmacies but got a "we're not accepting calls now" message and one with a message that though they are on the list they don't have any to give. My clinic is unlikely to offer it, but I will try them in a few days if I don't have better luck on one of the lists.



Hi Hon
Seriously I think I want this for you more than anything. I know you have so much on your plate with homeschooling and working from home. Fingers & Toes crossed that you get an appointment soon!
Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way!!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Hard to keep up with all the provinces and what ages are where allowing for the AZ.

As of April 19, here is what the rules are in provinces across Canada:

British Columbia
Up until April 19, only those age 55 and over were able to get the AstraZeneca-Oxford vaccine in B.C. But the province now says it will begin to offer it to people aged 40 and over in several high-risk communities. Thirteen health regions will be given top priority. All but one are in the Lower Mainland.

Alberta
People born in 1981 or earlier (turning 40 this year and older) will be able to book the vaccine starting Tuesday, April 20, Premier Jason Kenney said in a Tweet on April 18. He said that was based on advice from the province's chief medical officer of health, Dr. Deena Hinshaw. Bookings will be accepted starting at 8 a.m. local time on Tuesday via the province's online booking system or by calling 811. Walk-ins are also available, Kenney said in a subsequent tweet.

Saskatchewan
Currently, only those age 55 or older can get the vaccine in Saskatchewan. However, on April 19, Premier Scott Moe said on Twitter that the province is "actively reviewing" lowering the eligibility age to residents aged 40+ following Health Canada guidance and decisions by Alberta and Ontario.

Manitoba
People aged 40 and older can get the vaccine from a doctor or pharmacist, the province announced on April 19. No health preconditions are required to qualify. Previously, only those age 65 and older or those aged 55 to 64 in two priority groups based on vulnerabilities to COVID-19 could get the vaccine.

Ontario
People turning age 40 and older in 2021 with a valid Ontario (OHIP) health card will be offered the shot at pharmacies and primary care settings such as doctors' offices starting Tuesday, April 20, Ontario Health Minister Christine Elliott announced on April 18.

Quebec
The province will be lowering the age limit for the vaccine from 55, Public Health Director Dr. Horacio Arruda said Monday, but he did not specify what the new age limit will be.

New Brunswick
People aged 55 and up are eligible for the vaccine.

Nova Scotia
The province recommends the vaccine for those 55 to 64 years of age.

P.E.I.
Those 55 and older can get the vaccine at pharmacies.

Newfoundland and Labrador
Those 55 to 64 can get the vaccine.

Yukon, N.W.T. and Nunavut
None of the territories will be receiving any AstraZeneca vaccines. Northern residents will be vaccinated with Moderna's vaccine.


----------



## Spotthecat

Got my appt for wed afternoon! Half an hour before DH who has been booked for weeks!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'm not able to book, just pre register.  Hopefully tomorrow I'll get an email or text to book a time.  We only have 4 pharmacies here that are doing them.


----------



## bcwife76

Ok now not only are we registered for our age cohort here in BC we are now on waitlists for the AZ vaccine at several different pharmacy locations in our neighbourhood (Shoppers, Independent Grocer and Save On Foods). Costco still says 55+ so I need to keep checking until they change it to 40+. Getting closer!!


----------



## dvcdisney

momof2gr8kids said:


> I'm not able to book, just pre register.  Hopefully tomorrow I'll get an email or text to book a time.  We only have 4 pharmacies here that are doing them.



Was it Shoppers online? I called them and they said that's how they do it online...pre-register (Vaccine request) and then they send the email to book. 

Perhaps each pharmacy brand has different ways to book. A friend of mine just called and they were able to get an appointment for tomorrow. She cancelled the booking she made last Friday (Teacher - Group 1) at the clinic because this was sooner.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just read a tweet from Premier Ford..  he spent the day making international calls to the pharmaceutical companies who make covid vaccine to procure any inventory they can spare for the province of Ontario.

Guess we will see how that works out.


----------



## ronandannette

wdwmom3 said:


> *They are opening it up because of the hesitation around it by many (i blame the media for a lot of this). * The doses we have aren’t being used.  Since there are many younger people who aren’t hesitant at all and actually want the shot, they lowered the age.





mkmommy said:


> This makes me happy to hear that people are now getting the AZ shot.
> 
> Was at a grocery store on Saturday and they had a sign AZ Covid shots available no appointments necessary and *it made so sad that people were not lined up out the door. I just thought why!*


Bingo to @wdwmom3 - it's totally a perception that's been over-blown by the media. The actual odds of having a blood-clotting incident related to AstraZeneca is (worldwide) 4 in one million or 1/250,000. That number, if calculated to a percentage, is 0.0004% which is statistically insignificant. Seen another way, if *every single Canadian citizen* was given AZ, statistically about 130 of them would have an occurrence of medically-reported blood-clots (not necessarily fatal).

Please, please don't let this be the reason you don't get the vaccine.  I promise you, you routinely do riskier things without even blinking. And unless one has another medical condition, I would be shocked to hear any doctor in the nation advise against taking the AZ.

https://www.the-scientist.com/news-...-side-effect-of-astrazeneca-vaccine-ema-68650


----------



## Debbie

dvcdisney said:


> Was it Shoppers online? I called them and they said that's how they do it online...pre-register (Vaccine request) and then they send the email to book.
> 
> Perhaps each pharmacy brand has different ways to book. A friend of mine just called and they were able to get an appointment for tomorrow. She cancelled the booking she made last Friday (Teacher - Group 1) at the clinic because this was sooner.


 I pre-registered for the AZ as soon as it was possible by my age. I received an email last Wednesday apologizing for the delay. The day before (Tuesday) that email, I got my shot through the public health unit, for which I had registered 6 days before. I'm hopeful that, with all the new pharmacies coming online, things will work better for those who have pre-registered online with Shoppers.


----------



## gskywalker

I was surprised. This morning I joined all the waiting lists now that they changed AZ to 40.  20 minutes later I received an email to go and get my vaccination an hour later.  So my wife and I are done, now open up the border so I can get to Disney!!!!!


----------



## pigletto

gskywalker said:


> I was surprised. This morning I joined all the waiting lists now that they changed AZ to 40.  20 minutes later I received an email to go and get my vaccination an hour later.  So my wife and I are done, now open up the border so I can get to Disney!!!!!


Amazing ! Congratulations! I am so glad I got an appointment online Sunday night at a pharmacy a few towns over . My closest pharmacy is out of vaccine and I didn’t hear a word from any of the waiting lists I’m on . We have our appointments tomorrow afternoon .


----------



## Aladora

I signed myself and DH up for waitlists at Shoppers, Rexall, and Costco. Less than 3 minutes later my husband called to tell me that the Shoppers near us had 3 AZ doses left so I raced down and got their last one!


----------



## pigletto

Aladora said:


> I signed myself and DH up for waitlists at Shoppers, Rexall, and Costco. Less than 3 minutes later my husband called to tell me that the Shoppers near us had 3 AZ doses left so I raced down and got their last one!


Congratulations!


----------



## kerreyn

DH and I are both booked in at the vaccination clinic at our convention centre next Wednesday. We're also on a couple of waiting lists which I'm going to keep, just in case we can get in sooner. If not, I'll cancel the wait lists the day we go downtown.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm in! Got an email from Shoppers to register or go to one of the walk in sites (they attached a list). I called the one down the street, provided my registration number, and have an appointment for tomorrow at 12:45! I guess I could have done the drop in but I didn't want to get there and have them be out. 

Now, hopefully the snow storm !?!?! that is supposed to be here tomorrow isn't as bad as all that. But either way, it's not far to go and I am SO excited.


----------



## jump00

We got ours today!!!!! 57 and 63 - drive through in Ontario (Moderna)
Quite exciting and a sense of relief. Loved how they thanked us before we could thank all of them! Great experience and so easy.


----------



## ellbell

I was vaccinated today. I'm 39 and turn 40 this year and live in Hamilton, Ontario

My experience so far.  On Sunday we were informed that AZ was being made available qs of Tuesday (today).  Monday morning I was able to add my name to 5 or 6 waitlists and I received a text message with a link to get an appointment by 4pm yesteday.  I booked and got into a pharmacy at food basics grocery store at 3:45 today. No wait when I went in and 3 people were sitting in chairs for after receiving theirs.  I went in got my shot which took less than a minute and wasn't painful at all.  Sat in the chair outside the office for 15 minutes.  During thw 15 minutes I received my appointment for my second dose in August and an email with my confirmation of vaccination.  After the 15 minutes I got a physical piece of paper with the confirmation.  It's just under 3 hours later and so far I've only got a bit of a sore arm.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I'm in! Got an email from Shoppers to register or go to one of the walk in sites (they attached a list). I called the one down the street, provided my registration number, and have an appointment for tomorrow at 12:45! I guess I could have done the drop in but I didn't want to get there and have them be out.
> 
> Now, hopefully the snow storm !?!?! that is supposed to be here tomorrow isn't as bad as all that. But either way, it's not far to go and I am SO excited.



The heck with snow storms  ,,,,, you've got this ,,just hop on a sleigh and have your son drag you there.lol
I am so happy for you Hon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## samsteele

Still waiting and on 15+ waitlists for local pharmacies in eastern Ontario. Called one small rural pharmacy tonight and they had 200 to give last Sunday and all were taken within 24 hrs by phone only. 20 pharmacies were listed for my postal code and nothing available yet. I'm so happy for my fellow DIS'rs who quickly sourced their first AstraZenica shot. But please know that with the 25% 're-allocation' or take from rural Ontario to the GTA and urban Ottawa, the rest of Ontario is struggling. Dark humour here is that local heads of health units have warned us of migration from GTA & Ottawa into cottage country in the next few months. The hard reality is that GTA & Ottawa cottage owners have been in our areas and moved back and forth from their condos for over a year. With a mild winter, work from home and online schooling, many have driven back and forth from the city to our communities every few weeks. Our local mayors have pleaded with cottagers to please pick one or the other. Either commit to staying in rural Ontario or stay put in the city. 99% have commuted back and forth for over a year. They don't like our poor grocery store choices, nasty clothing options ie Walmart and our restaurants aren't up to standard. I've been in our rural LCBO stores and watched 20 somethings last summer throw their masks on the floor and scream about how they can't buy a 'decent' bottle of champagne for $100+. ps no one spends 100 bucks on champagne or any other booze in rural Ontario. Just bad all around. So sad that COVID is straining our Ontario communities. Stress fractures are wide open in rural Ontario.


----------



## Starwind

I got my AZ vaccine first dose this morning at a local Loblaws.  I had to be at the store anyways when they opened and so I asked at the pharmacy if they were accepting walk-ins for the vaccine.  They were.  I was one of two they accepted in the morning.  I was told they would probably accept some more later in the afternoon.  All their other slots were by appointment made online.

They had me register through their website and then do some paperwork. I had to wait a while as they fit me in between people who had appointments.

Very happy to finally have the first dose !


----------



## bababear_50

samsteele said:


> Still waiting and on 15+ waitlists for local pharmacies in eastern Ontario. Called one small rural pharmacy tonight and they had 200 to give last Sunday and all were taken within 24 hrs by phone only. 20 pharmacies were listed for my postal code and nothing available yet. I'm so happy for my fellow DIS'rs who quickly sourced their first AstraZenica shot. But please know that with the 25% 're-allocation' or take from rural Ontario to the GTA and urban Ottawa, the rest of Ontario is struggling. Dark humour here is that local heads of health units have warned us of migration from GTA & Ottawa into cottage country in the next few months. The hard reality is that GTA & Ottawa cottage owners have been in our areas and moved back and forth from their condos for over a year. With a mild winter, work from home and online schooling, many have driven back and forth from the city to our communities every few weeks. Our local mayors have pleaded with cottagers to please pick one or the other. Either commit to staying in rural Ontario or stay put in the city. 99% have commuted back and forth for over a year. They don't like our poor grocery store choices, nasty clothing options ie Walmart and our restaurants aren't up to standard. I've been in our rural LCBO stores and watched 20 somethings last summer throw their masks on the floor and scream about how they can't buy a 'decent' bottle of champagne for $100+. ps no one spends 100 bucks on champagne or any other booze in rural Ontario. Just bad all around. So sad that COVID is straining our Ontario communities. Stress fractures are wide open in rural Ontario.



So sorry this is happening. My heart goes out to you.
I know the littering and destruction of the forest/trails beside my home had me calling the City for the first time in my life. I am normally kind of the go along get along type but wow what blatant disgusting behaviors I have seen.
The City did add more recycling/garbage cans and seems to be redirecting Parks people to the area a bit more.
Alright I am going to say it ..........might be time for a road trip to the city ,,,just saying.
Hope you are able to get a shot very soon!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## samsteele

bababear_50 said:


> I know the littering and destruction of the forest/trails beside my home had me calling the City for the first time in my life. I am normally kind of the go along get along type but wow what blatant disgusting behaviors I have seen.


Agree. In my brother's rural municipality, the failure of over 60% of GTA cottagers to pay their local taxes for over 10 yrs has led to the suspension of all garbage pick up service for the past 5 yrs. No $ to pay for garbage services. So no garbage pick up at all. Local residents and cottagers have to drive their garbage to the dump. The locals do it. The cottagers won't. Most throw their hot plastic bags into the woods before they leave for the city. They won't take their smelly garbage back to the GTA. The children in these areas have to wait by the road for the bus. There is no bus shelter. Bears are now a big threat. And for the past 20 years, there is no spring bear hunt in Ontario. I don't want to open up a mess with bear hunts. But imagine if it was your child or grandchild waiting at the side of a desolate rural road with their backs to the woods.


----------



## hdrolfe

samsteele said:


> Still waiting and on 15+ waitlists for local pharmacies in eastern Ontario. Called one small rural pharmacy tonight and they had 200 to give last Sunday and all were taken within 24 hrs by phone only. 20 pharmacies were listed for my postal code and nothing available yet. I'm so happy for my fellow DIS'rs who quickly sourced their first AstraZenica shot. But please know that with the 25% 're-allocation' or take from rural Ontario to the GTA and urban Ottawa, the rest of Ontario is struggling. Dark humour here is that local heads of health units have warned us of migration from GTA & Ottawa into cottage country in the next few months. The hard reality is that GTA & Ottawa cottage owners have been in our areas and moved back and forth from their condos for over a year. With a mild winter, work from home and online schooling, many have driven back and forth from the city to our communities every few weeks. Our local mayors have pleaded with cottagers to please pick one or the other. Either commit to staying in rural Ontario or stay put in the city. 99% have commuted back and forth for over a year. They don't like our poor grocery store choices, nasty clothing options ie Walmart and our restaurants aren't up to standard. I've been in our rural LCBO stores and watched 20 somethings last summer throw their masks on the floor and scream about how they can't buy a 'decent' bottle of champagne for $100+. ps no one spends 100 bucks on champagne or any other booze in rural Ontario. Just bad all around. So sad that COVID is straining our Ontario communities. Stress fractures are wide open in rural Ontario.



Are you registered with shoppers/loblaws? they sent an email with a list of walk in places. shoppers walk ins ontario not sure that will work. I called since I didn't want to go there and find out they didn't have any. I'm not exactly sure where you are but there are three in Belleville, Brockville, Carleton Place, Kemptville, Perth, and lots of other places too.


----------



## samsteele

Thank you so much for this! I'm registered with Shoppers but no info about walks in. Just called and told they open at 8am but big lines into parking lot today. I may try early tomorrow morning and see how it goes. Thanks again for the big tip as had no info about shoppers walk ins at all!


----------



## quandrea

samsteele said:


> Agree. In my brother's rural municipality, the failure of over 60% of GTA cottagers to pay their local taxes for over 10 yrs has led to the suspension of all garbage pick up service for the past 5 yrs. No $ to pay for garbage services. So no garbage pick up at all. Local residents and cottagers have to drive their garbage to the dump. The locals do it. The cottagers won't. Most throw their hot plastic bags into the woods before they leave for the city. They won't take their smelly garbage back to the GTA. The children in these areas have to wait by the road for the bus. There is no bus shelter. Bears are now a big threat. And for the past 20 years, there is no spring bear hunt in Ontario. I don't want to open up a mess with bear hunts. But imagine if it was your child or grandchild waiting at the side of a desolate rural road with their backs to the woods.


Hearing all this entitlement and horrible behaviour is so disheartening. Tough to stay positive when you watch this kind of thing happen.


----------



## bababear_50

samsteele said:


> Agree. In my brother's rural municipality, the failure of over 60% of GTA cottagers to pay their local taxes for over 10 yrs has led to the suspension of all garbage pick up service for the past 5 yrs. No $ to pay for garbage services. So no garbage pick up at all. Local residents and cottagers have to drive their garbage to the dump. The locals do it. The cottagers won't. Most throw their hot plastic bags into the woods before they leave for the city. They won't take their smelly garbage back to the GTA. The children in these areas have to wait by the road for the bus. There is no bus shelter. Bears are now a big threat. And for the past 20 years, there is no spring bear hunt in Ontario. I don't want to open up a mess with bear hunts. But imagine if it was your child or grandchild waiting at the side of a desolate rural road with their backs to the woods.



Hi Hon
My brother and I owned a cottage in Campbellford Ontario. (We always paid our taxes ,,I always thought if you didn't the city would take your property away).
My first experience with cottage life was raking and brown bagging 216 bags of leaves by myself.
I put them out by the road and expected them to be picked up. (Uh not happening).
(Those big old Oak trees looked great when we bought the cottage).

My special kind neighbor came over to tell me that I'd have to transfer them to the dump.
Oh boy.................................................. Then he showed me how to compost them at the back of our property.
When my brother passed away I sold the cottage but I learned so much from the great locals.
I have a much greater respect for my environment and my friends in cottage country having lived there.
P.S. we always took our garbage home to the city.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

samsteele said:


> Thank you so much for this! I'm registered with Shoppers but no info about walks in. Just called and told they open at 8am but big lines into parking lot today. I may try early tomorrow morning and see how it goes. Thanks again for the big tip as had no info about shoppers walk ins at all!



I hope you are able to get in. I found it odd when I called that they booked me for an appointment, but I'll take it! I was in the middle of making dinner but prepared to rush there if they had some available and weren't booking appointments. Good luck!!


----------



## ottawamom

Glad to hear you got an appointment @hdrolfe. When do you go?


----------



## samsteele

hdrolfe said:


> I hope you are able to get in.


Called tonight and local shoppers told me to show up before 8am tomorrow. Strange as booked online days ago but understand all kinds of admin craziness now. Just happy to try. Thanks again and will post back if any luck tomorrow.


----------



## samsteele

bababear_50 said:


> P.S. we always took our garbage home to the city.


You are gold. Have known that for years but esp know that now with your cottage info. Hugs & be safe!


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Glad to hear you got an appointment @hdrolfe. When do you go?



12:45. It was the earliest they had, I probably could have waited a bit? But I was eager


----------



## FigmentSpark

Wait, people are getting their second dose booked when they get their first?  We were told we'd get an email to sign up for one when we are eligible.


----------



## ellbell

FigmentSpark said:


> Wait, people are getting their second dose booked when they get their first?  We were told we'd get an email to sign up for one when we are eligible.


I got my appointment today. I'm booked for Augist 10th


----------



## OnceUponATime15

For those here who may live in a covid hotspot postal code in Durham Region and are 18 and up... the pop up vaccination site will begin taking booking tomorrow for an April 22 opening. The clinic will be at Ajax Community Centre (Across from the back of Lakeridge Hospital Ajax/Pickering site))

@CityNews: #BREAKING: Durham Region will be holding a pop-up clinic at the Ajax Community Centre for Ajax and Pickering residents 18+ living in hotspot postal codes. Appointments will be available to book starting April 21. More details here:

https://toronto.citynews.ca/2021/04/07/covid-19-vaccine-gta-toronto-guide/


----------



## juniorbugman

OnceUponATime15 said:


> For those here who may live in a covid hotspot postal code in Durham Region and are 18 and up... the pop up vaccination site will begin taking booking tomorrow for an April 22 opening. The clinic will be at Ajax Community Centre (Across from the back of Lakeridge Hospital Ajax/Pickering site))
> 
> @CityNews: #BREAKING: Durham Region will be holding a pop-up clinic at the Ajax Community Centre for Ajax and Pickering residents 18+ living in hotspot postal codes. Appointments will be available to book starting April 21. More details here:


SSsh don't tell anybody that as I need to get my nephews girlfriend booked as we have been hoping for this as she works at Costco.  Just kidding.
So the first set of appointment bookings will be for April 22, 23 & 24 and I am going to try for those for her as I will be on my computer at 9am tomorrow morning.  
If I don't make one of those their website states that:     Starting on April 25, hot spot appointments for residents 18-plus will continue to be available at the Ajax Community Centre every Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday until May 28. Appointments can be booked at covidvaccine.lh.ca or by calling 905-721-4828.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

juniorbugman said:


> SSsh don't tell anybody that as I need to get my nephews girlfriend booked as we have been hoping for this as she works at Costco.  Just kidding.
> So the first set of appointment bookings will be for April 22, 23 & 24 and I am going to try for those for her as I will be on my computer at 9am tomorrow morning.
> If I don't make one of those their website states that:     Starting on April 25, hot spot appointments for residents 18-plus will continue to be available at the Ajax Community Centre every Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday until May 28. Appointments can be booked at covidvaccine.lh.ca or by calling 905-721-4828.



I texted my daughter immediately!  She needs to book herself, her hubby and 20 year old son.  She’s at home right now due to online learning for her youngest two and says she will be trying tomorrow too. 

I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed for all of us trying


----------



## bababear_50

*20 Shoppers Drug Mart Pharmacies Offering COVID-19 Vaccine 24/7*
In Toronto Area

https://news.ontario.ca/en/backgrou...mart-pharmacies-offering-covid-19-vaccine-247
Hugs
Mel


----------



## wdwmom3

FigmentSpark said:


> Wait, people are getting their second dose booked when they get their first?  We were told we'd get an email to sign up for one when we are eligible.



I think different places are doing it differently.  So some book people now and others will let people book a day and time closer to the day.


----------



## Sue M

samsteele said:


> Agree. In my brother's rural municipality, the failure of over 60% of GTA cottagers to pay their local taxes for over 10 yrs has led to the suspension of all garbage pick up service for the past 5 yrs. No $ to pay for garbage services. So no garbage pick up at all. Local residents and cottagers have to drive their garbage to the dump. The locals do it. The cottagers won't. Most throw their hot plastic bags into the woods before they leave for the city. They won't take their smelly garbage back to the GTA. The children in these areas have to wait by the road for the bus. There is no bus shelter. Bears are now a big threat. And for the past 20 years, there is no spring bear hunt in Ontario. I don't want to open up a mess with bear hunts. But imagine if it was your child or grandchild waiting at the side of a desolate rural road with their backs to the woods.


That is horrible behaviour.  Doesn’t the town have the right to seize property for failure to pay tax?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

FigmentSpark said:


> Wait, people are getting their second dose booked when they get their first?  We were told we'd get an email to sign up for one when we are eligible.



I was surprised that they booked my second appointment at the check out of my first appointment.  Mine was done at a public health/hospital run clinic, maybe that’s the difference?  Perhaps pharmacy locations don’t have the long range info on availability of vaccine yet.  Maybe?


----------



## mommasita

If anyone is in Montreal, 45 + has opened up to book online. It was supposed to be as of 8am tomorrow, but it’s open and slots available as of tomorrow.
https://portal3.clicsante.ca/I’m working tomorrow, then off for a long weekend. I’ve been doing 7-12 at work, travel to the vaccination clinic, and work till 7 for the past 7 weeks. I’m so tired, and we are headed to my sister’s place (she isn’t there ) in Tremblant until Sunday.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

samsteele said:


> Agree. In my brother's rural municipality, the failure of over 60% of GTA cottagers to pay their local taxes for over 10 yrs has led to the suspension of all garbage pick up service for the past 5 yrs. No $ to pay for garbage services. So no garbage pick up at all. Local residents and cottagers have to drive their garbage to the dump. The locals do it. The cottagers won't. Most throw their hot plastic bags into the woods before they leave for the city. They won't take their smelly garbage back to the GTA. The children in these areas have to wait by the road for the bus. There is no bus shelter. Bears are now a big threat. And for the past 20 years, there is no spring bear hunt in Ontario. I don't want to open up a mess with bear hunts. But imagine if it was your child or grandchild waiting at the side of a desolate rural road with their backs to the woods.



The Spring Bear Hunt was reinstated in 2014 by the previous government for 5 years to start.  This current government has kept it up (which originally cancelled it in 1999). But, a lot of the hunters are from the USA and haven't been able to come the last 2 years for spring or fall hunts, so I'd imagine there are a lot more out there.

We are rural as well, and our vaccines are being diverted and I haven't been able to get an appointment either.  Luckily though we're far enough away from the cottagers you're talking about for them to come up here too often.  Our numbers are down because we've been in grey lockdown and our kids have been doing online school since 2 weeks after the Christmas stay at home order.


----------



## Starwind

FigmentSpark said:


> Wait, people are getting their second dose booked when they get their first?  We were told we'd get an email to sign up for one when we are eligible.



When I got my AZ yesterday I was told Loblaws' system would notify me by text and/or email when I was eligible for the second dose [in about 120 d] and I could then sign up for an appointment for the second dose.


----------



## ellbell

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I was surprised that they booked my second appointment at the check out of my first appointment.  Mine was done at a public health/hospital run clinic, maybe that’s the difference?  Perhaps pharmacy locations don’t have the long range info on availability of vaccine yet.  Maybe?


I was vaccinated at a pharmacy and have an appointment for my second dose already


----------



## juniorbugman

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I texted my daughter immediately! She needs to book herself, her hubby and 20 year old son. She’s at home right now due to online learning for her youngest two and says she will be trying tomorrow too.
> 
> I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed for all of us trying


Hope your family got through.
So I went onto the Ajax pop up site this morning right at 9am and you actually don't book an appointment time you just send in your information and they will send you an email.  Fingers crossed that I did it correctly because after 9:07 the site was full and no more appointments are being taken at this time.    It asked if you could be there in 20 minutes for an appointment but since my nephews gf works I couldn't pick that one. 
Now the site has crashed and gives me this funky website.


Edited to add:  She has an appointment for Friday morning so it worked.  Website is still down for anybody else.


----------



## Aladora

Starwind said:


> When I got my AZ yesterday I was told Loblaws' system would notify me by text and/or email when I was eligible for the second dose [in about 120 d] and I could then sign up for an appointment for the second dose.



I got mine yesterday as well and was told to call Shoppers in 4 months to see when I can get my second dose. 

Also, holy crud, last night was one of the worst nights sleep I have ever had! Low grade fever, chills, headache (although that is probably from lack of sleep), and a super sore arm.

I'm taking my son to school then will probably go right back to bed.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

juniorbugman said:


> Hope your family got through.
> So I went onto the Ajax pop up site this morning right at 9am and you actually don't book an appointment time you just send in your information and they will send you an email.  Fingers crossed that I did it correctly because after 9:07 the site was full and no more appointments are being taken at this time.    It asked if you could be there in 20 minutes for an appointment but since my nephews gf works I couldn't pick that one.
> Now the site has crashed and gives me this funky website.
> View attachment 569617
> 
> Edited to add:  She has an appointment for Friday morning so it worked.  Website is still down for anybody else.



My daughter was getting the kids settled for school before she could try...  she logged on at 9:10 and the system was overwhelmed already.

By 9:30 after many tries she got the message that they are fully booked.

I logged in at 10:15 on my break... it’s saying that they’re booked until April 28 - but have ordered more vaccine and to check back or sign up for email notification 

The demand is definitely there.  Now we just need the vaccine to keep pace.


----------



## samsteele

I just had my first Astra Zenica shot this morning at a shoppers drug mart walk-in! Thank you so much @hdrolfe for posting the list of shoppers walk in sites and letting me know yesterday.  I had no idea that any walk-ins were available as not publicized at all in my area.

I drove through the snow storm, got to the pharmacy by 7:20am, waited in the line in the parking lot for 8am opening and got my shot by 9am. Over 70+ people in line in the parking lot. The pharmacist came out at 8am and took everyone's name and assigned them a return window for today as the health unit would not have permitted such a big gathering. I was in the first group allowed to enter the building for the shot. 

Even though I had preregistered with shoppers on Sunday night, it wasn't needed. Unfortunately not given a second appointment and told either shoppers or the local health unit will send me a text when it is available to book. They had no idea when this would be.

All of the assigned shots would have been taken now for today. But my advice for anyone considering AZ and going to a shoppers walk-in clinic, is to show up at least 40 mins before the 8am walk in, dress warm for the weather and be prepared for a wait. I overheard that the people at the end of 70+ line were being assigned 3pm and later time slots. Walk-in closes at 4pm. Also overheard a shoppers pharmacy employee explaining that their shoppers online registration system failed for this part of the province so those shoppers pharmacies that had AZ were opening up quietly for walk-ins. No one in the line had an actual appointment. Everyone had heard from family, friends and on the grapevine that walk-ins were available.

Feeling a bit tired but understandable as extra early morning and snow storm drive. So happy to have my first shot. Would absolutely have preferred Moderna or Pfizer but with our shortages, esp in rural Ontario, that would likely have taken many more weeks if not longer.

The Boards and DIS'rs are a wonderful resource and community!


----------



## samsteele

Sue M said:


> That is horrible behaviour.  Doesn’t the town have the right to seize property for failure to pay tax?


Yes but takes years for the local sheriff to seize, post the notices and hold auction.


----------



## samsteele

ellbell said:


> I was vaccinated at a pharmacy and have an appointment for my second dose already


Did they give you the 2nd appointment date when you got your first shot or did the pharmacy text or contact you later with the date?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Albertan here 

I was lucky enough yesterday to snag 2 appointments for dh and myself to get our shot.  I found it* EXTREMELY *frustrating  trying to book an appointment yesterday.  Both Costco and Shopper's I had to go onto a wait list.  I did find appointments for the weekend with Alberta Health vaccination center here in town, but we are heading to Edmonton to help the kids move into their house.  There is no way the two of them can do it all on their own - so Mom and Dad to the rescue.  So I had booked a couple for Monday for us through Alberta Health. 
BUT
There was one little pharmacy in a little town about 20 minutes away from the city, where I could book online right away.  I booked two back to back appointments for us!!!!  When we went for our shot, the pharmacist told us he will be calling in 8 weeks to set up our second shot.  I thought we were supposed to be longer than 8 weeks.  

I was teary as dh was racing and swearing trying to get through our little rush hour traffic and the commuters that were heading home for the day.  I didn't think I would be as emotional as I was.  It felt like there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

Don't get me wrong, I am still VERY leary about the vaccine.  BUT, my gut is telling me we will need to be vaccinated to travel ( return home with no restrictions other than a covid test and no quarantine time) we want to visit dh 99 yr old grandma this fall for her 100th birthday and where she lives is very restrictive on who is able to visit her, I want to hug and see my parents.  My dad works at a LTC facility, so I wanted to make sure that we are doing what we can to protect him and those he works with. 

So far there are no reports of growing extra arms, hands or toes from the vaccine....and no one has turned into walking zombies either...so that's a good thing.  But I am glad to have it done!!!!!!!


----------



## ellbell

samsteele said:


> Did they give you the 2nd appointment date when you got your first shot or did the pharmacy text or contact you later with the date?


They did both.  I got a text when I was waiting my 15 minutes and then when I left they gave me the confirmation of my vaccination and a paper withmy next appointment.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I got mine at Shoppers and, yeah, they said they'd let me know when I could book the next one.  I'm just worried that their notification system will be overwhelmed and we'll either fall through an electronic crack or they'll be too booked up by others who've come after us to book our second appt.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For reference - jabbed at Rexall and only info regarding 2nd dose is on the small label type thing they generate, not the big paper or the emailed confirmation from the government and it says 4 months. About a week after we got an email from Rexall thanking us for choosing them and saying they'll contact us when our 2nd dose is available.*

*stopped at Shoppers to pick up a script and a chat with my favourite pharmacist about being vaccinated and he asked what we'd been told. He breathed a big sigh of relief because that's what they've been told will happen with them as well and he was concerned it had been miscommunicated.

So Rexall & Shoppers in our city are NOT giving the 2nd appointment time.*


----------



## ellbell

For reference this is the text I received


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *For reference - jabbed at Rexall and only info regarding 2nd dose is on the small label type thing they generate, not the big paper or the emailed confirmation from the government and it says 4 months. About a week after we got an email from Rexall thanking us for choosing them and saying they'll contact us when our 2nd dose is available.*
> 
> *stopped at Shoppers to pick up a script and a chat with my favourite pharmacist about being vaccinated and he asked what we'd been told. He breathed a big sigh of relief because that's what they've been told will happen with them as well and he was concerned it had been miscommunicated.
> 
> So Rexall & Shoppers in our city are NOT giving the 2nd appointment time.*



That is my experience too.


----------



## ottawamom

It's so confusing about the second appointment. No consistency at all. I will make sure to contact the pharmacy I got my shot at if I haven't heard from them as we approach 4 months. As with most things medical, we need to take our own health into our own hands and not rely on others to do it for us.


----------



## samsteele

ellbell said:


> They did both.  I got a text when I was waiting my 15 minutes and then when I left they gave me the confirmation of my vaccination and a paper withmy next appointment.


Think that's great! I'd have really liked the security of a 2nd appointment but looks like many others in the same boat.


----------



## samsteele

Pharmacy assistant at Shoppers also stressed that I need to take care of my vaccination certificate and take multiple pics of it as they will not replace it or give me another copy if misplaced.


----------



## ellbell

samsteele said:


> Think that's great! I'd have really liked the security of a 2nd appointment but looks like many others in the same boat.


The downside is that if vaccine rates pick up I could be at the back of the pack for getting a second while other people get emails and texts saying that their second one is sooner than the 16 weeks.


----------



## FigmentSpark

samsteele said:


> Pharmacy assistant at Shoppers also stressed that I need to take care of my vaccination certificate and take multiple pics of it as they will not replace it or give me another copy if misplaced.


I didn't even get a certificate of any kind.  I did get an email that I'd gotten the shot, though.  Hmm.


----------



## bababear_50

1 minute and counting down ...............................................................................................................................
*hdrolfe*


Best wishes
Mel


----------



## samsteele

FigmentSpark said:


> I didn't even get a certificate of any kind.  I did get an email that I'd gotten the shot, though.  Hmm.


Maybe call your pharmacy? My certificate is really just 1 sheet of paper with a sticker and shot info on it. Wouldn't give it to me until I waited for 15 mins after the shot.


----------



## quandrea

samsteele said:


> Maybe call your pharmacy? My certificate is really just 1 sheet of paper with a sticker and shot info on it. Wouldn't give it to me until I waited for 15 mins after the shot.


I got an email from the Ministry of Health. Dh got nothing. I just followed up with his pharmacy to see if I can get one for him.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got a certificate to bring back when I get the second shot (yes, I'm home with a sore arm). Also got an email and text confirming I got my shot. Before I actually got it lol. Happy that's over. Everyone there was so happy to be there, lots of people coming in to try and book theirs too. I didn't get a second appointment, though the implication was I'd go back there for the second dose, the email said they'd be in touch any way. Hopefully that is true.

I've read mixed things, and a few speculations that people will get a different vaccine for their second dose (based on some testing happening in the UK I believe) but I don't care what I get, happy to get anything and get going on this.

It is nice to see so many people signing up when they opened it to 40+, I hope that those 55+ were able to get it if they wanted. I overheard a couple people who didn't get their "code" so hadn't been able to register. One had been trying for 3 weeks. I guess technology is an impediment for some of this... hopefully they can sort that out. 

Any way! now to wait for any reactions, and a few months for the next dose. Phew, rollercoaster.


----------



## pigletto

We went to a very small independent pharmacy in the town Dh grew up in. Dh knew the lady that checked us in , his sisters friends worked there . Very small town kinda day haha . We were super excited and the staff were so kind and happy to be giving shots . A great experience overall . We have our next appointments for August 11th .


----------



## Spotthecat

Just got my AZ shot! While I am waiting my 15 minutes, I finally got emails from both Shoppers and Rexall to sign up...too late! And a text for my second appt, woohoo!


----------



## bababear_50

*Spotthecat*

Just got my AZ shot! While I am waiting my 15 minutes, I finally got emails from both Shoppers and Rexall to sign up...too late! And a text for my second appt, woohoo!



hdrolfe said:


> I got a certificate to bring back when I get the second shot (yes, I'm home with a sore arm). Also got an email and text confirming I got my shot. Before I actually got it lol. Happy that's over. Everyone there was so happy to be there, lots of people coming in to try and book theirs too. I didn't get a second appointment, though the implication was I'd go back there for the second dose, the email said they'd be in touch any way. Hopefully that is true.
> 
> I've read mixed things, and a few speculations that people will get a different vaccine for their second dose (based on some testing happening in the UK I believe) but I don't care what I get, happy to get anything and get going on this.
> 
> It is nice to see so many people signing up when they opened it to 40+, I hope that those 55+ were able to get it if they wanted. I overheard a couple people who didn't get their "code" so hadn't been able to register. One had been trying for 3 weeks. I guess technology is an impediment for some of this... hopefully they can sort that out.
> 
> Any way! now to wait for any reactions, and a few months for the next dose. Phew, rollercoaster.





pigletto said:


> We went to a very small independent pharmacy in the town Dh grew up in. Dh knew the lady that checked us in , his sisters friends worked there . Very small town kinda day haha . We were super excited and the staff were so kind and happy to be giving shots . A great experience overall . We have our next appointments for August 11th .



All right three more buddies got their shots!!!
Happy Day for sure!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

It's kind of funny that so many of us seem to be in our 40's


----------



## ellbell

hdrolfe said:


> It's kind of funny that so many of us seem to be in our 40's


Not really.  The Disney Renaissance started in the 80s so it fits that a lot of us have fond memories of Disney that brings us back as adults.


----------



## pigletto

On the way home we drove past my inlaws house because they wanted us to see what they spent the morning doing .


----------



## bababear_50

Breaking News Story

*Biden says U.S. plans to offer Canada extra COVID-19 vaccines in future*


https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...uture/ar-BB1fTQpb?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9


----------



## Disneylover99

juniorbugman said:


> Hope your family got through.
> So I went onto the Ajax pop up site this morning right at 9am and you actually don't book an appointment time you just send in your information and they will send you an email.  Fingers crossed that I did it correctly because after 9:07 the site was full and no more appointments are being taken at this time.    It asked if you could be there in 20 minutes for an appointment but since my nephews gf works I couldn't pick that one.
> Now the site has crashed and gives me this funky website.
> View attachment 569617
> 
> Edited to add:  She has an appointment for Friday morning so it worked.  Website is still down for anybody else.



Congratulations!

My son was on at 9am trying to get one. He’s going into residence in September so I’m hoping to have him fully vaccinated by then. His submission went through quickly, no problem,  but then a few hours later he got an email from them saying sorry, we’re fully booked.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> On the way home we drove past my inlaws house because they wanted us to see what they spent the morning doing .
> View attachment 569683


Absolutely COOL!!!
Love it!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## FigmentSpark

samsteele said:


> Maybe call your pharmacy? My certificate is really just 1 sheet of paper with a sticker and shot info on it. Wouldn't give it to me until I waited for 15 mins after the shot.


I looked back at my email.  I have an e-receipt with all the details on it.  That must be why I didn't get a paper with the info on it.


----------



## wdwmom3

hdrolfe said:


> It's kind of funny that so many of us seem to be in our 40's



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## ottawamom

ellbell said:


> The downside is that if vaccine rates pick up I could be at the back of the pack for getting a second while other people get emails and texts saying that their second one is sooner than the 16 weeks.


The pharmacies have a list of what order people received their shots in. Second doses will be handed out in the same order. Those appt times people have received are not set in stone. The pharmacies could sent out an email adjusting their appt time etc. if supply isn't availble. 

You will be getting your second dose at the same pharmacy you got your first one so they will follow a consistent policy (for their location). It's a long time to be worrying about the second shot now. Wait and see what happens as we near 3 months.


----------



## ottawamom

pigletto said:


> On the way home we drove past my inlaws house because they wanted us to see what they spent the morning doing .
> View attachment 569683


Is that the snow in your yard today? I heard the golden horseshoe got dumped on.


----------



## juniorbugman

Disneylover99 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My son was on at 9am trying to get one. He’s going into residence in September so I’m hoping to have him fully vaccinated by then. His submission went through quickly, no problem, but then a few hours later he got an email from them saying sorry, we’re fully booked.


Well I would keep trying maybe everyday as they will be opening new slots after April 28th and good luck and hope he gets one.  
I feel so lucky to have gotten her one and I have read online about so many people like your son who got through, registered then got the rejection letter.  
We tried to get my nephew one in Scarborough (as that is his official address) but it is a real pop up one where you have to wait in line so we will keep waiting for one where you register for your appointment.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> Is that the snow in your yard today? I heard the golden horseshoe got dumped on.


Ajax got lots of snow today as well.  Here is the view of my neighbours tree this morning around 9ish.  And another one of my masked friends on the bench in front of my house.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> Is that the snow in your yard today? I heard the golden horseshoe got dumped on.


That’s my mother and father in laws place ! We actually got a little more because we are near the lake . But it’s melting quick .


----------



## Disneylover99

juniorbugman said:


> Well I would keep trying maybe everyday as they will be opening new slots after April 28th and good luck and hope he gets one.
> I feel so lucky to have gotten her one and I have read online about so many people like your son who got through, registered then got the rejection letter.
> We tried to get my nephew one in Scarborough (as that is his official address) but it is a real pop up one where you have to wait in line so we will keep waiting for one where you register for your appointment.


Thanks! Yes, we won't give up.  
It does become a bit of an obsession though. lol. 
I care more than he does, so I keep checking.


----------



## juniorbugman

Disneylover99 said:


> I care more than he does, so I keep checking.


Yup that was me too - I was the one that booked the slot and stalked the site.


----------



## kerreyn

I managed to get a closer and earlier appointment for DH, so now he's booked for his AZ shot at 2:30pm tomorrow, and only about 10 mins from our office.  I'm still trying for mine. I'm on the Shopper's wait list (Rexall only does Pfizer here), so hoping something comes up there.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am about 2 and a half weeks post second shot.   I am 67, so as a senior, I qualified early on.  Took me a while to find sites around me to schedule.  I had the Medurna and my only real side effects after the second were chills later in the day of my shot, and a bit of a headache.   My arm was sore for several days after.
My niece got the J & J shot (the single dose one) and was sick for a few days. Fever, chills, vomiting, everything.  WOW*


----------



## wdwmom3

Marie5656 said:


> *I am about 2 and a half weeks post second shot.   I am 67, so as a senior, I qualified early on.  Took me a while to find sites around me to schedule.  I had the Medurna and my only real side effects after the second were chills later in the day of my shot, and a bit of a headache.   My arm was sore for several days after.
> My niece got the J & J shot (the single dose one) and was sick for a few days. Fever, chills, vomiting, everything.  WOW*



I’m guessing you are in the US? This is a poll about those of us in Canada.  If you were here in Canada you would just be eligible for your 1st shot now (with second shot in 4 months).


----------



## Marie5656

wdwmom3 said:


> I’m guessing you are in the US? This is a poll about those of us in Canada.  If you were here in Canada you would just be eligible for your 1st shot now (with second shot in 4 months).


That is right, I am in New York State. Sorry, should have mentioned that. I sometimes forget these forums are world wide
Now in US people 16 and over are eligible for the vaccine


----------



## Starwind

Aladora said:


> I got mine yesterday as well and was told to call Shoppers in 4 months to see when I can get my second dose.
> 
> Also, holy crud, last night was one of the worst nights sleep I have ever had! Low grade fever, chills, headache (although that is probably from lack of sleep), and a super sore arm.
> 
> I'm taking my son to school then will probably go right back to bed.



For me the side effects started late yesterday with a very mild headache, tiredness, and slightly sore upper arm. Took a brief nap late yesterday afternoon and went to bed early. I was woken up at about 4 am with chills and muscle aches and could not fall back asleep. Today has been a worse (but not bad) headache, worse aches, and a climbing fever [38.3 so far] with occasional chills thrown in for fun !

Glad my immune system seems to be doing its job. 

Hope your day went ok today !


----------



## Starwind

samsteele said:


> Did they give you the 2nd appointment date when you got your first shot or did the pharmacy text or contact you later with the date?



I got mine at a Loblaws and was told I would be contacted in about 120 days to book the second dose.


----------



## Starwind

samsteele said:


> Pharmacy assistant at Shoppers also stressed that I need to take care of my vaccination certificate and take multiple pics of it as they will not replace it or give me another copy if misplaced.



In addition to the normal ways you will make copies, I recommend the CanImmunize app [ https://www.canimmunize.ca/en/home and see the "About Us" at https://www.canimmunize.ca/en/about ]. Great way to keep digital track of all your immunizations, and I discovered yesterday they now let you upload documents, so eg I took a photo of the vaccine certificate I received and uploaded that, so it will always be there in addition to the other places I am keeping a copy. The app doesn't replace paper records yet, but I find it really helpful for me from a practical standpoint - much easier pulling up on the app when I last got my tetanus shot than going and getting the paperwork. YMMV.

SW


----------



## juniorbugman

So I have to tell a funny story about my shot day.  I keep seeing all the pre stuff about wearing a shirt that can be pushed up and we saw a guy who wore a dress shirt and had to strip it off as they couldn't get the sleeve high enough.   It was funny seeing his bare chest.  What hadn't he read anything before he went?  So my PSA is for  everybody to wear the appropriate clothes for your shot.


----------



## TommyJK

Wife and I got the AZ shot today at Costco.  So far arm has gotten more sore through the evening.  Will see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## FigmentSpark

juniorbugman said:


> So I have to tell a funny story about my shot day.  I keep seeing all the pre stuff about wearing a shirt that can be pushed up and we saw a guy who wore a dress shirt and had to strip it off as they couldn't get the sleeve high enough.   It was funny seeing his bare chest.  What hadn't he read anything before he went?  So my PSA is for  everybody to wear the appropriate clothes for your shot.


People are still going places where they have to wear dress shirts?


----------



## Starwind

Starwind said:


> For me the side effects started late yesterday with a very mild headache, tiredness, and slightly sore upper arm. Took a brief nap late yesterday afternoon and went to bed early. I was woken up at about 4 am with chills and muscle aches and could not fall back asleep. Today has been a worse (but not bad) headache, worse aches, and a climbing fever [38.3 so far] with occasional chills thrown in for fun !
> 
> Glad my immune system seems to be doing its job.
> 
> Hope your day went ok today !



Good news ! Fever broke overnight and the headache and achiness are gone today !


----------



## pigletto

FigmentSpark said:


> People are still going places where they have to wear dress shirts?


Haha .. my husband is in meetings all day some days and has to be dressed like he would for work. One day I came in and he was in shirt, tie, jacket .. and plaid pyjama bottoms.  

Astra Zeneca update ..
I was cold and tired last night and went to bed at 8:30. Slept well . I have a monster headache this morning. Going to take some meds and muddle through the day . I don’t feel too sick overall , just a bad headache.


----------



## TommyJK

My AZ update.  No headache, no fever, but all of the muscles in my upper body are sore.  Kind of like after you've done a workout or sports after not having done any for a long time.

The worst is the injection site itsef.  Feels sore like it's been worked over by a baseball bat.  Can lie on that side and it hurts just to lift my arm.

Popped a couple of tylenols and will see how it goes.


----------



## samsteele

AZ update. No symptoms for first 12 hrs after injection. Then sore arm and poor sleep last night. Sore arm and general 'blah' feeling like a hangover this morning. But nothing terrible. Worse than the flu shot. Not as bad as the 2nd Shingrix shingles shot. If PPs accounts hold true for me, should be past this in 24 hrs.


----------



## ronandannette

FigmentSpark said:


> Wait, people are getting their second dose booked when they get their first?  We were told we'd get an email to sign up for one when we are eligible.


DH (aged 67) got Moderna at the small pharmacy connected to his doctor’s office and they put him on a will-call list for his second dose with the timing being dependent on supply. I got AZ at Wal-Mart with an eligibility date on my certificate after which I will have to fend for myself to book my second dose.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Update....felt like a log allllllllllllll night.  I don't think I moved until I heard dh get up.   Feeling better today, just a sore arm.  It was tender to touch when I was in the shower this morning!  - We got the AstraZeneca vaccine.


----------



## wdwmom3

My AZ update.  Just sore arm and headache for me.   I’m tired.  But I’m always tired


----------



## hdrolfe

wdwmom3 said:


> My AZ update.  Just sore arm and headache for me.   I’m tired.  But I’m always tired



that's kind of how I feel, sore arm, headache & jaw aches, and I'm tired (but am always tired).


----------



## Reepicheep

Below is an interesting story out of Alberta.  In brief: the *Blackfeet Nation in Montana* had extra vaccine doses available, so with the approval of a dozen or so US and Canadian govt agencies they set up a couple of vaccination clinics for Canadians who live in SW Alberta:

Southern Albertans offered COVID-19 vaccines at Montana border


----------



## bcwife76

So no sooner was I able to move our appts (for both DH and I) from May 8th to May 1st than about a minute later we both got a text from our waitlist at the Save On Foods 2 blocks from our house! So now I've got an appt for this coming Monday morning!! We are still keeping the Saturday appt for dh as Save On only had morning and early afternoon appts and he can't get a day off with that short notice. But that's ok, it's only a few days after mine. WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Hopeful8

Was scheduled to have the AZ vaccine at a small pharmacy about 1/2 an hour from home but they just sent the email saying their vaccine delivery did not arrive so on a list to reschedule....then my doctor's office contacts me to say they are holding a clinic tonight and are we interested?  YES!  What a rollercoaster of emotions but so relieved to be getting it tonight.


----------



## kerreyn

I was able to move my appointment up to Sunday morning, still downtown, but less traffic to deal with than going mid week on a work day.


----------



## starvenger

1st shot (AV) done at Costco Richmond Hill. Ended up buying $100 worth of stuff.

Moral of the story: avoid getting your shots at Costco if you want to save money.


----------



## Aladora

BC is out of AZ

https://www.cheknews.ca/that-will-b...razeneca-shortage-on-vancouver-island-772065/


----------



## pigletto

I think given the announcements from the US yesterday we are likely to come into a lot more Astra Zeneca very soon . Dh and I were saying yesterday we wouldn’t be surprised if that four month window for the second shot gets a lot smaller since there is so much more supply we will now have access to. I am doubting it will take until August to get my second shot .


----------



## vegs1

Reepicheep said:


> Below is an interesting story out of Alberta.  In brief: the *Blackfeet Nation in Montana* had extra vaccine doses available, so with the approval of a dozen or so US and Canadian govt agencies they set up a couple of vaccination clinics for Canadians who live in SW Alberta:
> 
> Southern Albertans offered COVID-19 vaccines at Montana border



North Dakota is doing the same for Canadian truckers. 
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/manitoba-north-dakota-vaccine-essential-workers-1.5994519


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Aladora said:


> BC is out of AZ


I think Alberta will be behind you in running out.  Alberta has a higher younger population than other provinces.  There was already talk on Tuesday of some places running out of the AstraZeneca for the new age restrictions.


----------



## quandrea

pigletto said:


> I think given the announcements from the US yesterday we are likely to come into a lot more Astra Zeneca very soon . Dh and I were saying yesterday we wouldn’t be surprised if that four month window for the second shot gets a lot smaller since there is so much more supply we will now have access to. I am doubting it will take until August to get my second shot .


Hope you’re right.


----------



## bcwife76

Aladora said:


> BC is out of AZ
> 
> https://www.cheknews.ca/that-will-b...razeneca-shortage-on-vancouver-island-772065/


Both the island and interior health authority are now out of supply. What is left is being distributed here in the lower mainland. We are booked for Sunday morning.


----------



## bcwife76

starvenger said:


> 1st shot (AV) done at Costco Richmond Hill. Ended up buying $100 worth of stuff.
> 
> Moral of the story: avoid getting your shots at Costco if you want to save money.


Haha that's where DH and I have appointments on Sunday morning! I've already told him "get ready to shop buddy"


----------



## ottawamom

Crossing my fingers the supply holds out until you get your jabs.


----------



## juniorbugman

My nephews girlfriend received her first shot this morning - pfizzer.


----------



## Spotthecat

So DH and I had our vaccines 20 minutes apart on Wednesday afternoon. He got Pfizer, I got AZ. He got a sore arm, I got the fever/chills/body aches/headache and extreme fatigue starting about 12 hours post-shot. Lasted about a day/day and a half, now I just have the sore arm.  Hopefully shot #2 won't affect me so much, lol.


----------



## damo

For those who got the AZ shot, are they giving you any information about what to watch for with blood clots?  When I got mine, it was before much came out about it and I wasn't given anything in specific to watch for.


----------



## Aladora

damo said:


> For those who got the AZ shot, are they giving you any information about what to watch for with blood clots?  When I got mine, it was before much came out about it and I wasn't given anything in specific to watch for.



This is a pic of the info I was given.


----------



## Sue M

I got a credit sized card with which vaccine and date received, I got the Moderna thru BC health at government injection site. 

Pumpkin great news, it’s such a relief to get it. I hope I don’t have to wait 4 months for 2nd jab but was told to expect August. 

Samsteele that’s a great idea!  I’m going to take a pic of my card right away. 

Well here in BC we’re in another lockdown with no travel outside our health authority through May long weekend.  We are hoovering around 1,000 cases a day .  No free pass for those vaccinated.


----------



## samsteele

damo said:


> For those who got the AZ shot, are they giving you any information about what to watch for with blood clots?  When I got mine, it was before much came out about it and I wasn't given anything in specific to watch for.


In Central/Eastern Ontario, just a verbal description by the pharmacist explaining if worst headache ever, worst abdominal pain ever or leg muscle pain to call an ambulance. No printed material. He explained he had a headache and felt poorly for 24 hrs after but probably just offered that as reassurance.


----------



## kerreyn

So, I went to Rexall by the office yesterday to get my lotto tickets. While I was there, I stopped and spoke with the pharmacist about the vaccine(s). I have rheumatoid arthritis, and apparently it’s one of the conditions for category 2B that started giving shots 3 weeks ago. I haven’t had any significant flare ups for a few years, so I wasn’t going to pursue it.

The pharmacist said I should have gone in for the shot when they first released it to the 2B group, and to come back today at 1130. I went back to the office and cancelled my Sunday appointment downtown. 

Long story short, got my first Pfizer shot today and it was easy peasy. No side effects yet, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## starvenger

So just to follow up, my back was aching all day yesterday (day after my AZ shot). Enough that I noticed it but not enough to prevent me from doing everyday things.

Woke up today and there was some lingering pain but mostly gone. Allergies started flaring up though, so that was fun.


----------



## ronandannette

Reepicheep said:


> Below is an interesting story out of Alberta.  In brief: the *Blackfeet Nation in Montana* had extra vaccine doses available, so with the approval of a dozen or so US and Canadian govt agencies they set up a couple of vaccination clinics for Canadians who live in SW Alberta:
> 
> Southern Albertans offered COVID-19 vaccines at Montana border


Wow - how did I miss this lovely news?  Seriously, I hadn't heard a peep of it although I was aware of the South Dakota/Manitoba arrangement.


Aladora said:


> BC is out of AZ
> 
> https://www.cheknews.ca/that-will-b...razeneca-shortage-on-vancouver-island-772065/


Yes, it is a concern. I wonder what this means for second-shots? It sure would be nice to have all these vaccine supply issues resolved. It feels precarious, like we are all out on a collective limb. Regardless of the vaccine type, Canada still has very few people fully vaccinated. And an unwelcome number of incidents of people contracting Covid after their first dose, before the immunity benefits have developed. I went for an entire year not personally knowing a single individual who contracted Covid. Now in the past week a good friend and her husband have been diagnosed within days of receiving their first shots. Yes, just bad luck but it does reinforce the urgency - second shots that have been deferred due to supply are desperately needed.




damo said:


> *For those who got the AZ shot, are they giving you any information about what to watch for with blood clots? * When I got mine, it was before much came out about it and I wasn't given anything in specific to watch for.


I got my shot at a WalMart pharmacy and received the same print-out as @Aladora. Interesting news that confirms the incidence of blood-clotting in Canada is right on par with the findings of international studies siting 1/250,000. There have apparently been 4 cases now reported nation-wide out of about 1.1 million shots given. None have been fatal; so far only one person has required hospitalization:
1st known case of rare blood clot linked to AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine confirmed in Ontario | Globalnews.ca


----------



## samsteele

Up and down days following the AZ shot. Felt great some days and other days headaches and very tired. Lymph nodes under arms swelled the other day but have started to go down now. Wasn't painful just alarming as hadn't experienced that before. Looks like the vaccine is doing its job. Maybe would have been more concerned if no reaction at all.  

Swollen lymph nodes for women not painful but uncomfortable because of bra. Suppose I could have gone half Lady Godiva but rather not frighten small children and animals. Your giggle for Sunday morning. Welcome


----------



## Silvermist999

ronandannette said:


> I got my shot at a WalMart pharmacy and received the same print-out as @Aladora. Interesting news that confirms the incidence of blood-clotting in Canada is right on par with the findings of international studies siting 1/250,000. There have apparently been 4 cases now reported nation-wide out of about 1.1 million shots given. None have been fatal; so far only one person has required hospitalization:
> 1st known case of rare blood clot linked to AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine confirmed in Ontario | Globalnews.ca



Apparently the person who is hospitalized is the 2nd case of blood clotting in Ontario, the 5th so far in Canada.  The person suffered a stroke but is expected to survive.  It is still a rare occurrence getting the blood clot, but I can only imagine how the family feels.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/astrazeneca-vaccine-canada-blood-clot-ontario-1.6000812


----------



## bababear_50

Well from 8 am the line up at my local Shoppers has been around the building for the AZ vaccine! 
Looks like the *Generation X*  gang are game!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bcwife76

There was a steady stream of appointments this morning for our AZ jabs at Costco!


----------



## ronandannette

Silvermist999 said:


> Apparently the person who is hospitalized is the 2nd case of blood clotting in Ontario, the 5th so far in Canada.  The person suffered a stroke but is expected to survive.  It is still a rare occurrence getting the blood clot, but I can only imagine how the family feels.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/astrazeneca-vaccine-canada-blood-clot-ontario-1.6000812


Vaccination with AZ has accelerated exponentially over the past week. It's logical that the side effects will be reported at a consistent rate. I find it sadly ironic that in the article the man's son describes it as an "incredibly unlucky", given that part of his issue is having been misdiagnosed and dismissed by the hospital he was taken to. Very unlucky indeed.


----------



## damo

Interesting article about side effects in CP24 stating ...

_A study published this week in The Lancet, a medical journal, found 13.5 per cent of people reported side-effects after one dose of Pfizer-BioNTech and 22 per cent reported it after their second dose.

It found a larger number of people -- 37.7 per cent -- reported side-effects after getting their first dose of AstraZeneca.

Headache and fatigue were more common in women and all side-effects were more likely if people had previously been infected with COVID-19.

It also found people younger than 55 were more likely to have side-effects.

https://www.cp24.com/news/the-vacci...n-why-some-people-have-side-effects-1.5406932_


----------



## starvenger

Yeah that's why I previously posted about how I felt the day after the shot. Better that people understand that there will be side effects, and it could be stronger than they expect.

It goes without saying that the benefits outweigh the short term discomfort, but man did that day suck, and I do hope that anyone that gets AZ experiences milder effects.


----------



## pigletto

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6006880
 Everyone in Ontario 18+ eligible for vaccine by end of May !


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6006880
> Everyone in Ontario 18+ eligible for vaccine by end of May !



I wonder if that will impact when second shots are available... perhaps that timeline will move up as well.


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> I wonder if that will impact when second shots are available... perhaps that timeline will move up as well.


It’s certainly possible. Even August 11th ( when I get my second ) doesn’t feel that far away anymore.


----------



## FigmentSpark

What about the 16 and 17 year olds?  I thought all the vaccines were okay for anyone over 16?


----------



## bcwife76

FigmentSpark said:


> What about the 16 and 17 year olds?  I thought all the vaccines were okay for anyone over 16?


Pfizer can be given to those 16 and older. All the other vaccines right now are only to be given to those 18 and over.


----------



## boop0524

DH got #2 today and mine was last week. It feels like a weight has been lifted. I can’t wait for life to get back to normal again. So grateful we were able to get it without any issues. We are so blessed!


----------



## wdwmom3

Just heard that starting in a few days our doses of Pfyser will start coming from Michigan.  . Hopefully that helps speed things up a bit.


----------



## damo

wdwmom3 said:


> Just heard that starting in a few days our doses of Pfyser will start coming from Michigan.  . Hopefully that helps speed things up a bit.



Ooh, that's exciting!  Got a source? I'd like to read more!


----------



## wdwmom3

damo said:


> Ooh, that's exciting!  Got a source, I'd like to read more?



I saw it on CBC news.


----------



## hdrolfe

My parents (finally) got their first Pfizer yesterday afternoon. Phew! no effects this morning for either of them.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Ok so technically not me but big kids got his vaccine today 19, so relieved , and so discouraged at the same time at the backlash he’s gotten from my friends and his friends parents with all the “ how did you get it and “ well ive been waiting “ ( replace Ive with my mom dad sister aunt cousin etc ) 

No one knows others health history or family structure . People need to remember to be kind .


----------



## hdrolfe

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ok so technically not me but big kids got his vaccine today 19, so relieved , and so discouraged at the same time at the backlash he’s gotten from my friends and his friends parents with all the “ how did you get it and “ well ive been waiting “ ( replace Ive with my mom dad sister aunt cousin etc )
> 
> No one knows others health history or family structure . People need to remember to be kind .



I'd just be happy another person got vaccinated and assume they were one of the groups who should be signing up! Wow... glad he's gotten it.


----------



## wdwmom3

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ok so technically not me but big kids got his vaccine today 19, so relieved , and so discouraged at the same time at the backlash he’s gotten from my friends and his friends parents with all the “ how did you get it and “ well ive been waiting “ ( replace Ive with my mom dad sister aunt cousin etc )
> 
> No one knows others health history or family structure . People need to remember to be kind .



Yeah people should just be happy people are getting vaccinated.


----------



## Disneylover99

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ok so technically not me but big kids got his vaccine today 19, so relieved , and so discouraged at the same time at the backlash he’s gotten from my friends and his friends parents with all the “ how did you get it and “ well ive been waiting “ ( replace Ive with my mom dad sister aunt cousin etc )
> 
> No one knows others health history or family structure . People need to remember to be kind .



Depending on where you live, vaccinations are difficult to come by, so I do see how others may feel frustrated by this. It’s human nature. Yes people need to be kind, but I also think, depending on the circumstances, it’s sometimes better to keep the fact that you got vaccinated on the downlow.

I know young people who have gotten vaccines. I’m happy for them!   
But I also know of older people who are still waiting for appointments.
It can be a sensitive thing.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Disneylover99 said:


> Depending on where you live, vaccinations are difficult to come by, so I do see how others may feel frustrated by this. It’s human nature. Yes people need to be kind, but I also think, depending on the circumstances, it’s sometimes better to keep the fact that you got vaccinated on the downlow.
> 
> I know young people who have gotten vaccines. I’m happy for them!
> But I also know of older people who are still waiting for appointments.
> It can be a sensitive thing.



While I agree I also think since there’s so much vax hesitancy , I’d rather deal with the haters and hopefully have one other person .. say oh wow look he did he’s ok .. or his mom is a nurse and he did or or .. 
and totally agree about human nature . I felt the same working in health care and not being vaxxed


----------



## dvcdisney

TammyLynn33 said:


> Ok so technically not me but big kids got his vaccine today 19, so relieved , and so discouraged at the same time at the backlash he’s gotten from my friends and his friends parents with all the “ how did you get it and “ well ive been waiting “ ( replace Ive with my mom dad sister aunt cousin etc )
> 
> No one knows others health history or family structure . People need to remember to be kind .



My daughter mentioned that all her friends and their families have gotten the vaccine. I was surprised since her friends are 16 and 17 yr olds. She was envious because she wanted to be able to see them when everyone has gotten their second dose and this would mean she would be one of the last to be able to join her friends.

But she knew and understood that they or their family member has a health condition or perhaps they are an essential worker which meant they were eligible.

If a 16 yr old who is desperate to hang out with her friends again can understand this, I would hope that an adult would be empathetic to why some people are getting it earlier. I just think hearing a lot of desperation from some people makes others anxious about not getting it yet.


----------



## juniorbugman

Booked an appointment for my nephew next week in Scarborough.  They opened it up to 18+ in certain neighbourhoods and his is one of them.   He is the last of our family to get a shot.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Thought I’d share a little something I learned last night about booking vaccination appointments.  My DD lives in a postal code hotspot that has been overwhelmed by the numbers of people wanting their first shot.  Last night I was right on the website and refreshing when it went live at 9pm...  The site didn’t even stand a chance against the demand, the server went down as it booted up & stayed down for over an hour.

My 18 minute wait in the queue was actually 50 minutes & as you would expect - not a single appointment to be had at any of the six sites available to book at 

In re-reading the page I noted that bookings were being taken for up to 10 days out. ding, ding, ding... a  Lightbulb went off!  Bookings had been for up to & including May 10th... so at the stroke of midnight I logged back on and sure enough... May 3rd had fallen off and voila! May 11 was now bookable 

Within 5 minutes I had booked and confirmed appointments for my DD, Son in law and my grandson for May 11/21!!  By the time I was done... they were down to only 2 time slots left totaling 3 appointments...


----------



## juniorbugman

Don't know if this has been shared but there is a group on twitter that provides information on vaccination sites and opening.  @VaxHuntersCan   That is how I found out about the openings last Friday in Scarborough.


----------



## Disneylover99

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Thought I’d share a little something I learned last night about booking vaccination appointments.  My DD lives in a postal code hotspot that has been overwhelmed by the numbers of people wanting their first shot.  Last night I was right on the website and refreshing when it went live at 9pm...  The site didn’t even stand a chance against the demand, the server went down as it booted up & stayed down for over an hour.
> 
> My 18 minute wait in the queue was actually 50 minutes & as you would expect - not a single appointment to be had at any of the six sites available to book at
> 
> In re-reading the page I noted that bookings were being taken for up to 10 days out. ding, ding, ding... a  Lightbulb went off!  Bookings had been for up to & including May 10th... so at the stroke of midnight I logged back on and sure enough... May 3rd had fallen off and voila! May 11 was now bookable
> 
> Within 5 minutes I had booked and confirmed appointments for my DD, Son in law and my grandson for May 11/21!!  By the time I was done... they were down to only 2 time slots left totaling 3 appointments...



Most of the time, I feel like there’s no rhyme or reason as to when new appointment dates drop. I’ve been helping various friends and family secure appointments this past month so I often check at midnight on various sights because I’m up. I’ve never seen appointments become available at midnight. Maybe it’s something new? Or just a one off thing? But glad you got those appts. booked! And definitely worth looking into.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Disneylover99 said:


> Most of the time, I feel like there’s no rhyme or reason as to when new appointment dates drop. I’ve been helping various friends and family secure appointments this past month so I often check at midnight on various sights because I’m up. I’ve never seen appointments become available at midnight. Maybe it’s something new? Or just a one off thing? But glad you got those appts. booked! And definitely worth looking into.



You & I are neighbors as I recall.. same region a few miles apart.

This link (provided by a friend) proved invaluable for actually getting to the booking page directly..!there was still a queue.. but it moved well

https://durhamregion.vertoengage.co...tMNKt-FIreFtFOyfxvrgX7MTwm8Q0uSoYcNe2BkRtDO3W
FWIW... Dunbarton pop up for hotspot bookings and McKinney in Whitby had a ton of availability for the next 14!days when I checked at 11am 

and...

https://durhamregion.vertoengage.co...HfJMntAINB1BWy3B7VjrJcqcCqI6pCw-RE9BYEuKwuxFq


----------



## wdwmom3

As I read some of these posts I start thinking how a bit over a  year ago none of us would have guessed that our experience at getting hard to get ADRs and FPP would help with getting a vaccine.


----------



## bababear_50

Seriously could Dr Tam be anymore evasive in answering a simple question???????
They will get back to people who had the first shot of AZ before they are due to get the second one as to whether AZ can be mixed with the other vaccines.

She did say based on further data collection the recommendations may change. (evolving science).

Oh Boy as Mickey would say.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## OnceUponATime15

wdwmom3 said:


> As I read some of these posts I start thinking how a bit over a  year ago none of us would have guessed that our experience at getting hard to get ADRs and FPP would help with getting a vaccine.



Or buying concert tickets!  lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Or buying concert tickets!  lol


*yes! The infamous TicketMaster scandal during the final tour of Tragically Hip! Those tickets were sold out within minutes and then scalped at outrageous prices!*


----------



## Starwind

bababear_50 said:


> Seriously could Dr Tam be anymore evasive in answering a simple question???????
> They will get back to people who had the first shot of AZ before they are due to get the second one as to whether AZ can be mixed with the other vaccines.
> 
> She did say based on further data collection the recommendations may change. (evolving science).
> 
> Oh Boy as Mickey would say.
> Hugs
> Mel



As someone who got their first dose with AZ, I am personally hoping that the study being done IIRC the UK will turn out that mixing is not only ok but is actually a good idea and that then that is what will be recommended. The results apparently will be out within a few weeks.

I know I made the right decision to get AZ. But if I am honest there is also some regret. This Thursday I would have become eligible for Pfizer, but of course can't get it since I have already had dose one of AZ -- and when I got AZ it was looking like Pfizer eligibility wouldn't be until late May. So right decision at two weeks ago, but still, there is that doubt. 

SW


----------



## hdrolfe

Starwind said:


> As someone who got their first dose with AZ, I am personally hoping that the study being done IIRC the UK will turn out that mixing is not only ok but is actually a good idea and that then that is what will be recommended. The results apparently will be out within a few weeks.
> 
> I know I made the right decision to get AZ. But if I am honest there is also some regret. This Thursday I would have become eligible for Pfizer, but of course can't get it since I have already had dose one of AZ -- and when I got AZ it was looking like Pfizer eligibility wouldn't be until late May. So right decision at two weeks ago, but still, there is that doubt.
> 
> SW



I can understand this, no regrets getting AZ at all. Hoping for a second dose of whatever, as soon as it's possible. A few scientist have said they think mixing could be a good thing, but that UK study will be nice to see the results of. I am still a ways away from Pfizer eligibility, so feel good about AZ, coming up on 2 weeks and I think 3 weeks after the first dose is a good immunity response for that vaccine.


----------



## ellbell

Has anyone else experienced a bump at the injection site for what seems like a long time? I got my AZ shot 2 weeks ago today and still have a lump.  I'm just wondering if I'm alone in this.


----------



## Disneylover99

OnceUponATime15 said:


> You & I are neighbors as I recall.. same region a few miles apart.
> 
> This link (provided by a friend) proved invaluable for actually getting to the booking page directly..!there was still a queue.. but it moved well
> 
> https://durhamregion.vertoengage.co...tMNKt-FIreFtFOyfxvrgX7MTwm8Q0uSoYcNe2BkRtDO3W
> FWIW... Dunbarton pop up for hotspot bookings and McKinney in Whitby had a ton of availability for the next 14!days when I checked at 11am
> 
> and...
> 
> https://durhamregion.vertoengage.co...HfJMntAINB1BWy3B7VjrJcqcCqI6pCw-RE9BYEuKwuxFq


Yes! We are neighbours. 

My son got his vaccine last week in Ajax, so everyone in my household, except my youngest teen, has had their first shot.
But man, checking for appointments has become a bit of an obsession. I will stop now. I must stop now. Lol.


----------



## mommasita

Disneylover99 said:


> Yes! We are neighbours.
> 
> My son got his vaccine last week in Ajax, so everyone in my household, except my youngest teen, has had their first shot.
> But man, checking for appointments has become a bit of an obsession. I will stop now. I must stop now. Lol.



Is it hard getting appointments? Here in Quebec it is honestly easy, and tons of available spots. We opened up as of 40 today. We all have our first dose, but as I am finishing up my last  week at the vaccination clinic I can see it picking up as the ages are lowering. I go online just to nosey lol


----------



## MoreTravels

Starwind said:


> As someone who got their first dose with AZ, I am personally hoping that the study being done IIRC the UK will turn out that mixing is not only ok but is actually a good idea and that then that is what will be recommended. The results apparently will be out within a few weeks.
> 
> I know I made the right decision to get AZ. But *if I am honest there is also some regret. This Thursday I would have become eligible for Pfizer,* but of course can't get it since I have already had dose one of AZ -- and when I got AZ it was looking like Pfizer eligibility wouldn't be until late May. So right decision at *two weeks ago*, but still, there is that doubt.
> 
> SW



You made the right decision! I hate to be pessimistic. You could have caught COVID while waiting and delaying your vaccine for even a few weeks. You could have been on ventilator if you did not go for the first available shot. So there should not be any regret. 2 weeks is a long time. There should be no doubt.

It is like saying, let us wait for a better armor in a battle field... the flaw with logic is that it may be too late when a "better" armor arrives. Also, there is always going to be a better vaccine in the future, next year, next 5 years, next 10 years... when should the wait stop? Who knows? We might even need to have annual COVID booster vaccines in the future just like annual flu shots.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mommasita said:


> Is it hard getting appointments? Here in Quebec it is honestly easy, and tons of available spots. We opened up as of 40 today. We all have our first dose, but as I am finishing up my last  week at the vaccination clinic I can see it picking up as the ages are lowering. I go online just to nosey lol


*hard doesn't come anywhere close to what we're dealing with in ontario! There are far too many websites to use even though we have a  provincial booking site that's not what most people are actually using.  If you're in my health unit and you're over 16 you can pre-register but that really means nothing.  OR if you're over 40 you can get the AZ at several pharmacies BUT you need to sign up on each website to get a chance to book an appointment OR if you're lucky you can walk in at the right time and get jabbed.  Some areas that have been designated as hot spots have pop-up clinics and they all have different ways for getting appointments as well  Some are using the provincial website others have a separate one yet again. 

we're hearing about people driving hours to other health units to get shots,  there are Facebook groups that help people locate pharmacies with available appointment times,  some of us had no problem (I only managed because I read here that the age had dropped to 55, we got in 3 weeks ago) but others are still frantically searching, websites are getting bogged down,  call centres are over run,  there's conflicting information. This is a humourous but very accurate description!

 the Amazing Vaccine Race Canada *


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *hard doesn't come anywhere close to what we're dealing with in ontario! There are far too many websites to use even though we have a  provincial booking site that's not what most people are actually using.  If you're in my health unit and you're over 16 you can pre-register but that really means nothing.  OR if you're over 40 you can get the AZ at several pharmacies BUT you need to sign up on each website to get a chance to book an appointment OR if you're lucky you can walk in at the right time and get jabbed.  Some areas that have been designated as hot spots have pop-up clinics and they all have different ways for getting appointments as well  Some are using the provincial website others have a separate one yet again.
> 
> we're hearing about people driving hours to other health units to get shots,  there are Facebook groups that help people locate pharmacies with available appointment times,  some of us had no problem (I only managed because I read here that the age had dropped to 55, we got in 3 weeks ago) but others are still frantically searching, websites are getting bogged down,  call centres are over run,  there's conflicting information. This is a humourous but very accurate description!
> 
> the Amazing Vaccine Race Canada*



i’ve heard stories from friends in hot spots. it’s heartbreaking. waiting in the cold for hours, sometimes overnight, for a chance at far too few vaccines. in AB it’s just as chaotic to book, but availability is very different. i’ve been on the sites for a bunch of pharmacies searching, and i’ve had no problem finding spots in different regions and with little notice (within the week). 

it’s sad in a different way...there are definitely lots of people waiting to be eligible, but there is also hesitancy (and worse). 

with supply climbing fast, i hope it means that all the wild hunting becomes a thing of the past soon!!


----------



## Starwind

MoreTravels said:


> You made the right decision! I hate to be pessimistic. You could have caught COVID while waiting and delaying your vaccine for even a few weeks. You could have been on ventilator if you did not go for the first available shot. So there should not be any regret. 2 weeks is a long time. There should be no doubt.
> 
> It is like saying, let us wait for a better armor in a battle field... the flaw with logic is that it may be too late when a "better" armor arrives. Also, there is always going to be a better vaccine in the future, next year, next 5 years, next 10 years... when should the wait stop? Who knows? We might even need to have annual COVID booster vaccines in the future just like annual flu shots.



Oh, I absolutely agree. 

So I am hoping they decide that the hybrid scheme of AZ first, Pfizer second turns out to be a good thing


----------



## samsteele

hdrolfe said:


> I am still a ways away from Pfizer eligibility, so feel good about AZ,



Same here. While my age group is supposed to open tomorrow (50+) in my rural area, my local health unit has urged us to be patient as they have very few shots available for us. 50% of our allocation has been rerouted to the hot spots. And what's left has been earmarked for the health care workers who still haven't received their second shot, high health risk people who pre-registered with the health unit as well as teachers for the local school board. My childhood best friend is a teacher and she received her first shot of Pfizer or Moderna just last week. Her Mom told me that their union strongly discouraged their members from taking AZ and that only Moderna or Pfizer was to be accepted. That would have been stressful for my friend when the few pop up AZ clinics happened at the local pharmacies and she was told to wait.

I made the right choice with taking AZ 2 weeks ago. Would still be waiting and prob waiting for at least another 2 to 3 weeks. 4+ weeks is a very long time to hold out for Pfizer. It would also have put my 2nd shot late into the summer. Not good. Travel is completely out for me this year anyway. But my priority is staying safe. Getting a timely vaccination is key.



ellbell said:


> Has anyone else experienced a bump at the injection site for what seems like a long time? I got my AZ shot 2 weeks ago today and still have a lump.  I'm just wondering if I'm alone in this.



Small bump here but mostly just covid arm at 2 weeks. Big purple-red bruise. Think both are common side effects with AZ.


----------



## samsteele

mommasita said:


> Is it hard getting appointments? Here in Quebec it is honestly easy, and tons of available spots. We opened up as of 40 today. We all have our first dose, but as I am finishing up my last  week at the vaccination clinic I can see it picking up as the ages are lowering. I go online just to nosey lol


Very difficult to get depending on where you live in Ontario. Like winning the lottery. As some PPs mentioned, our skills in getting up early and slamming the WDW booking sites has given us a big advantage over others who are new to online booking.


----------



## samsteele

marchingstar said:


> but there is also hesitancy (and worse)


There is certainly a Gucci mentality under the surface with many refusing AZ as the poor man's choice and declaring they will wait and only take the cadillac Moderna or Pfizer. That they somehow 'deserve' the best that others in society are getting. Recent repeated declarations from some Cdn health officials have inflamed this. The price per vaccine should not be in the mix whatsoever. And all are novel vaccines in their own way. This past week, research has emerged from both Israel and the US that some young men who had the mRNA vaccines developed severe inflamation of the heart lining. Early reports are that most engaged in strenuous activity - like military service and marathon running - within days of having their shot and this may have contributed to the problem. I don't have the link handy but the articles should be available online. All of the vaccines carry hidden risks. All we can do is make the most informed decision at the time knowing our own health history.


----------



## marchingstar

samsteele said:


> There is certainly a Gucci mentality under the surface with many refusing AZ as the poor man's choice and declaring they will wait and only take the cadillac Moderna or Pfizer. That they somehow 'deserve' the best that others in society are getting. Recent repeated declarations from some Cdn health officials have inflamed this. The price per vaccine should not be in the mix whatsoever. And all are novel vaccines in their own way. This past week, research has emerged from both Israel and the US that some young men who had the mRNA vaccines developed severe inflamation of the heart lining. Early reports are that most engaged in strenuous activity - like military service and marathon running - within days of having their shot and this may have contributed to the problem. I don't have the link handy but the articles should be available online. All of the vaccines carry hidden risks. All we can do is make the most informed decision at the time knowing our own health history.



strongly agree with your last sentence!


----------



## mommasita

samsteele said:


> Very difficult to get depending on where you live in Ontario. Like winning the lottery. As some PPs mentioned, our skills in getting up early and slamming the WDW booking sites has given us a big advantage over others who are new to online booking.



I was wondering when reading about it. Sorry to read about that,


----------



## KNovacovschi

ellbell said:


> Has anyone else experienced a bump at the injection site for what seems like a long time? I got my AZ shot 2 weeks ago today and still have a lump.  I'm just wondering if I'm alone in this.



You are not alone, I have one as well but chalked it up to the rest of the horrible side effects I’ve had. I had my shot on April 22nd and was AZ as well.


----------



## mommasita

Donald - my hero said:


> *hard doesn't come anywhere close to what we're dealing with in ontario! There are far too many websites to use even though we have a  provincial booking site that's not what most people are actually using.  If you're in my health unit and you're over 16 you can pre-register but that really means nothing.  OR if you're over 40 you can get the AZ at several pharmacies BUT you need to sign up on each website to get a chance to book an appointment OR if you're lucky you can walk in at the right time and get jabbed.  Some areas that have been designated as hot spots have pop-up clinics and they all have different ways for getting appointments as well  Some are using the provincial website others have a separate one yet again.
> 
> we're hearing about people driving hours to other health units to get shots,  there are Facebook groups that help people locate pharmacies with available appointment times,  some of us had no problem (I only managed because I read here that the age had dropped to 55, we got in 3 weeks ago) but others are still frantically searching, websites are getting bogged down,  call centres are over run,  there's conflicting information. This is a humourous but very accurate description!
> 
> the Amazing Vaccine Race Canada*



Wow. I was wondering seeing vaccine chasers and the like. Sorry to hear about all that. It makes me ponder if it’s organized here or people aren’t that interested. You know ?


----------



## starvenger

I've found that the Ontario and York Region sites are generally well organized. York Region's site is actually very easy to book (provided that you've pre-registered on the site) and if I had a preference I would've booked my vaccine shots through them, but the pharmacies opened up first.

Ontario's site for FINDING the pharmacies is also good. The problem is that you have to sign up with each pharmacy for notification and as previously noted, that's quite the bother.


----------



## marchingstar

alberta vaccine update: anyone 30+ can book starting tomorrow, anyone 12+ can book starting May 10th!


----------



## hdrolfe

marchingstar said:


> AB vaccine update: anyone 30+ can book starting tomorrow, anyone 12+ can book starting May 10th!



Thanks for this, it looks like it's anyone 2009 or up... I hope that's accurate because my kiddo will qualify. He was actually really excited when he heard the news and hoping to get.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OMG  I just stumbled across this video and then had to find a cloth to clean off my phone!! Our health unit,  which had one of the first independent booking sites is so confusing that they actually had to put together a video to help people make appointments and this is extremely accurate !

Getting vaccinated is easy*


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks for this, it looks like it's anyone 2009 or up... I hope that's accurate because my kiddo will qualify. He was actually really excited when he heard the news and hoping to get.



that’s how the age ranges have worked the whole time here. is it like that in ON? if so, i would guess he will be just fine


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> AB vaccine update: anyone 30+ can book starting tomorrow, anyone 12+ can book starting May 10th!



Please disregard
I just realized AB means Alberta not a AB vaccine


Hi Hon
Which Vaccine can 30+ plus book?
And where please?
Thanks
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Please disregard
> I just realized AB means Alberta not a AB vaccine
> 
> 
> Hi Hon
> Which Vaccine can 30+ plus book?
> And where please?
> Thanks
> Mel


 
shoot, sorry Mel! i can change the post


----------



## Bossy22

I got my phizer yesterday.  Little arm soreness (very little) and am a little tired (not sure if more than usual lol).


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> shoot, sorry Mel! i can change the post



No it's ok Hon
I am just so focused on my niece ,,, she becomes eligible to sign up tomorrow --Peel Region 18 years + ,,it was announced around the time you posted but I couldn't find the info. All is good.
Hugs
Mel

I finally found the News I was looking for: see below

*All Peel Region residents 18+ now eligible to book COVID-19 vaccine shots as of Thursday*

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/peel-region-residents-18-outside-201159404.html


----------



## DavidL

Got Phizer on Monday.   A little tenderness at the injection site, and a little tired - but no real major reactions to it.    I'll still be wearing a mask and distancing.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'll be online tomorrow at 8 am trying to get that elusive fast pass....  I mean, vaccine appointment for 50 and up finally!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ha! @momof2gr8kids that is kinda what these appointment bookings feels like, eh?  You wait months for your turn to book, and then it's like hitting refresh every two seconds LOL Or maybe a dining reservation!


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> I'll be online tomorrow at 8 am trying to get that elusive fast pass....  I mean, vaccine appointment for 50 and up finally!


Ready set GO!!!!!!
Family Vaccine Runner!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## SleeplessInTO

It’s sad but after pounding the app and getting our vaccine appointments ... I miss it!! Bring on dose 2!! I’m ready to do this again in 4ish months.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Ha! @momof2gr8kids that is kinda what these appointment bookings feels like, eh?  You wait months for your turn to book, and then it's like hitting refresh every two seconds LOL Or maybe a dining reservation!


LOL that's exactly what I did.  They have an online que now before you're directed to the website.  So I had an 8 minute wait, then earliest I could get was May 19.


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> LOL that's exactly what I did.  They have an online que now before you're directed to the website.  So I had an 8 minute wait, then earliest I could get was May 19.



So Happy for you!
May 19th will be here before you know it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kerreyn

I'm in AB, and my youngest DD(27), and her DH (also 27) have their appointments booked for their first Pfizer shots on May 13. I can't even begin to tell you how relieved I am just even knowing they're booked in. Everything is such a sh*t show here right now, when my DD called to tell me they were able to book for next week, I almost cried.


----------



## Gigi22

My DNiece (37 and pregnant) and her DH just got their first vaccines.  Pfizer.  I am so relieved.


----------



## juniorbugman

My nephew just got his Pfizzer today so now all my friends and family have been vaccinated.


----------



## tlcdoula

I just seen online that BC is opening bookings to 45+ today, should receive a text or email after 7pm it said.. I can't wait to get that text.... Hubby has his appt next week, my parents had theirs a couple weeks ago which was a huge relief to me.  Thankfully my daughter was able to get hers a couple of months back she is a nurse and I was so worried about her.


----------



## Hopeful8

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I think Alberta will be behind you in running out.  Alberta has a higher younger population than other provinces.  There was already talk on Tuesday of some places running out of the AstraZeneca for the new age restrictions.


@Pumpkin1172 how are you feeling now?  Hoping you are feeling a bit better now, after your positive test.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

NS just opened Pfizer / Moderna to 45+ today.  My DH didn't try to book his, which is extremely frustrating. I am going to have to guilt him into getting it in terms of helping to protect our parents vs protecting himself (he says he's fine).  It's like stabbing my eyeballs with a fork sometimes. 

They also said kids 12-15 will be able to get a shot by the end of June.  I am in the next cohort, which should be in the next week or two!


----------



## CanucksRock

Hopefully the rest of the provinces follow Alberta and open it up to 2009 and older so there is no more confusion over who can get it and who can’t. The confusion is what will keep people from getting vaccinated. I’m looking forward to the day I can book my second shot (Pfizer) and be fully vaccinated.


----------



## tlcdoula

I got my text message to book last night after I was sleeping for the 45+ in BC. There were so many dates to pick from.  I ended up choosing the same day hubby has so I don’t have to go alone.  He booked his appt 2 weeks ago.  I guess the new shipment has increased the booking appointments.  So relieved to be getting my first shot in Wednesday.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Not sure if it’s been posted... Things are changing quickly..  As of today,  in the GTA both Pfizer and Moderna are available at some pharmacies, in some cases for 18yrs +.
Toronto & Peel have Pfizer..  Durham, York, Hamilton & Ottawa have Moderna - all regions will continue to have AstraZeneca.

https://covid-19.ontario.ca/vaccine-locations/


----------



## ottawamom

I was just driving by our local hockey arena and they have queue lines outside of it now. The lines weren't there yesterday. I technically live in a local hot zone so they must be getting ready for a pop up clinic.

I'll have to watch the Health units website on Monday. DS3, (age 24) is in need of a vaccine.


----------



## Jo2019

Just got Moderna! Sitting in the waiting room for 15 minutes and then done


----------



## FigmentSpark

My son is 18 and in Halton, Ont will be eligible for the vaccine tomorrow.  Are people signing up at midnight or at 8am?

Also, do I just go on my local Halton site or is there a provincial site, or should I try the pharmacy?  So much unknown.  I don't feel prepared.


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> My son is 18 and in Halton, Ont will be eligible for the vaccine tomorrow.  Are people signing up at midnight or at 8am?
> 
> Also, do I just go on my local Halton site or is there a provincial site, or should I try the pharmacy?  So much unknown.  I don't feel prepared.





https://one.halton.ca/vab/s/

Not the pharmacy.  Use the Halton link above and keep refreshing to get alternate appointments.  You can start checking right after midnight.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Thanks. 

He starts his job on Wed.  Are they going to ask for something like a paystub proof or just that he can't work from home?


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> Thanks.
> 
> He starts his job on Wed.  Are they going to ask for something like a paystub proof or just that he can't work from home?



Just need ID and a Health Card.

*Proof of residence in Halton may include:*

Driver’s License
Cancelled personalized cheque
Utility bill for hydro, water, gas, telephone or TV
Mortgage statement, lease or rental agreement
Insurance policy or insurance statement
Property tax statement
Ontario photo card
Insurance policy or insurance statement
*Proof of your age may include:*

Health Card
Driver’s License
Passport
Birth Certificate
Ontario photo card
Other identification with date of birth


----------



## FigmentSpark

Got a booking, but the only times available are the days he's booked to work.  I'm hoping he can get the time off.  There's no link to reschedule the appointment.  There used to be a link to check your appointment, but I can't find it any more.


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> Got a booking, but the only times available are the days he's booked to work.  I'm hoping he can get the time off.  There's no link to reschedule the appointment.  There used to be a link to check your appointment, but I can't find it any more.



Try this ...

https://one.halton.ca/vab/s/view-booking


----------



## Disneydude2022

If you’ve been vaccinated I would say it’s a lot safer to go to Disney. Nothing is 100% safe of course but I would feel better personally


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> Got a booking, but the only times available are the days he's booked to work.  I'm hoping he can get the time off.  There's no link to reschedule the appointment.  There used to be a link to check your appointment, but I can't find it any more.



Look at the bottom of your confirmation email. 
Click on the box that says View or reschedule your appointment.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hopeful8 said:


> @Pumpkin1172 how are you feeling now? Hoping you are feeling a bit better now, after your positive test.


Feeling good.  Went back to work on Friday and did a short shift on Saturday at the second job.  
I went for a walk yesterday and it felt good to get back out walking again.  

I do notice, that my lungs are still healing.  If I am very physical ( work at the second job, tasking around the house or out walking ) my lungs physically hurt.  It's not breathless ( although I do still have periodic times I get that yet) but they actually ache/hurt.  So I'm hoping that if I keep on moving again, and just slowly build up again, that my lungs will not have this side effect for long.  Also, weird side affect...my feet area ALWAYS freezing.  I'm still sleeping with socks on and wearing socks with shoes.  No cute summer shoes for me yet.  I hope this goes away as well.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm glad to hear you're on the mend. Take care until you finish the healing process.

My youngest son just got an appointment at a walk up clinic in our neighbourhood. He should be getting the jab as I type this. I will head off shortly to go pick him up. There were lots of 20 somethings standing about waiting for their time to get in the lineup. Walk up clinics in Ottawa have you come and get an appointment ticket for later in the day.

I'm so relieved he's getting it. DS2 gets his shot on the 17th (also a hot spot clinic but with appointments through the province) DS1 works from home and will be waiting a few more weeks. Social media alerted me to this clinic which was not well publicised otherwise.

Edit to add: he got Moderna.


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Feeling good.  Went back to work on Friday and did a short shift on Saturday at the second job.
> I went for a walk yesterday and it felt good to get back out walking again.
> 
> I do notice, that my lungs are still healing.  If I am very physical ( work at the second job, tasking around the house or out walking ) my lungs physically hurt.  It's not breathless ( although I do still have periodic times I get that yet) but they actually ache/hurt.  So I'm hoping that if I keep on moving again, and just slowly build up again, that my lungs will not have this side effect for long.  Also, weird side affect...my feet area ALWAYS freezing.  I'm still sleeping with socks on and wearing socks with shoes.  No cute summer shoes for me yet.  I hope this goes away as well.



Slow & steady Hon....
Remember to take your time.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## CanadianAli

Love hearing and reading about all the vax reports.  I had mine (Moderna) 3 weeks ago, and I was the last of the adults in my immediate family to get it. Waited for my cohort, and all my friends jumped when the time came, no matter the vax offered.

DH is scheduled for his 2nd shot in early July, as is my mom. I should be the last on Aug 12...countdown for all of us to have it is on!  And then just waiting for the kiddos to be ready for it.


----------



## kerreyn

Disneydude2022 said:


> If you’ve been vaccinated I would say it’s a lot safer to go to Disney. Nothing is 100% safe of course but I would feel better personally



We're booked for WDW at the end of Oct/beginning of Nov. Now that we have our first shots (2nd by August in AB), all we need is for the border to open and we're outta here!


----------



## Hopeful8

@Pumpkin1172, so glad that you are feeling better.  Take it easy and day by day!  Hoping you are back to 100% soon.

Looks like Ontario will be mixing & matching vaccines for those of us that got AZ, at least that it what I read on my MSN homepage.  I wish the news wouldn't report things like this until those UK studies have been completed first.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Does anyone know if Ontario has a law that companies must give their employees time off to get the vaccine?


----------



## Starwind

FigmentSpark said:


> Does anyone know if Ontario has a law that companies must give their employees time off to get the vaccine?



I'm not sure if it passed or how it actually works: https://www.cp24.com/news/ford-gov-...ys-off-as-part-of-temporary-program-1.5405809


----------



## FigmentSpark

Starwind said:


> I'm not sure if it passed or how it actually works: https://www.cp24.com/news/ford-gov-...ys-off-as-part-of-temporary-program-1.5405809


Thanks.  If that's true, that will be a relief.


----------



## CanadianAli

FigmentSpark said:


> Does anyone know if Ontario has a law that companies must give their employees time off to get the vaccine?



No law as far as I know.  But, my gut thought is that very few will not work with you on it.  All depends on how accessible the appointment schedule is when you book.  But, no law...employer/employee policy.


----------



## accm

I finally have an appointment. As an essential worker in group 2 in Ontario, I was able to schedule my first shot for next Tuesday. I'm so excited!


----------



## Debbie

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Feeling good.  Went back to work on Friday and did a short shift on Saturday at the second job.
> I went for a walk yesterday and it felt good to get back out walking again.
> 
> I do notice, that my lungs are still healing.  If I am very physical ( work at the second job, tasking around the house or out walking ) my lungs physically hurt.  It's not breathless ( although I do still have periodic times I get that yet) but they actually ache/hurt.  So I'm hoping that if I keep on moving again, and just slowly build up again, that my lungs will not have this side effect for long.  Also, weird side affect...my feet area ALWAYS freezing.  I'm still sleeping with socks on and wearing socks with shoes.  No cute summer shoes for me yet.  I hope this goes away as well.


I'm glad that you are feeling a little more 'normal'. The key will be slow, steady, and don't get frustrated if there is a small slip....just rest some more.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Daughter & GS both now vaccinated! Both received pfizer and both have their second appointments booked. 

Now just my youngest daughter and both SILs to go, and they should be good to go by this weekend! 

Hoping that before school starts in the fall that the two littlest grands will also be vaccinated... then we can book and actually go on our twice cancelled trip to WDW!


----------



## ottawamom

Looks like my second jab is going to be something other than AZ. Ontario has decided because of supply and safety issues they are pausing AZ. 

Here we go again...


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Looks like my second jab is going to be something other than AZ. Ontario has decided because of supply and safety issues they are pausing AZ.
> 
> Here we go again...



Probably Pfizer, but I keep reading that could be better in the long run, as long as we don't get forgotten I'm ok with whatever!


----------



## lisaviolet

ottawamom said:


> Looks like my second jab is going to be something other than AZ. Ontario has decided because of supply and safety issues they are pausing AZ.
> 
> Here we go again...



It appears that they are saying no more first dose AstraZeneca, in Ontario.

I do not believe that they have crossed out AstraZeneca for your second dose, as yet. They are looking at the study that second dose lowers the likelihood of blood clots to 1 in a million, with AstraZeneca. And at supply.


----------



## wdwmom3

ottawamom said:


> Looks like my second jab is going to be something other than AZ. Ontario has decided because of supply and safety issues they are pausing AZ.
> 
> Here we go again...



They said no more first doses.  You could still get it for your second.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi
I am getting it's a dual reason
supply & safety
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/me...ine-due-to-safety-supply-concerns/ar-BB1gCi0f
"The Ontario government is pausing the use of the Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine in the province due to safety- and supply-related issues."

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I want to just drop in a quick note to everyone, deep breaths, count to 10, step away from doom-scrolling, pause for a few minutes and give your head a chance to absorb the new information.*

*We need to remember that this is still a NEW virus, science is and will continue to be fluid surrounding how it functions and what methods we have to combat it. There are no hidden agendas by either government or the "big pharma" (gawd i loath that term!) the only true villain is COVID-19. We haven't been tricked, experimented on, kept in the dark or deliberately lied to. 

We WILL get to the other side of this but we need to give the scientific and medical communities a chance to study and deal with this virus, they have one item on their agenda, public health & safety, period. We know what our part is in this battle because it really hasn't changed: stay at home as much as possible, wear a mask when you do go out, keep your distance and wash your hands. The light is shining bright at the end of this very long tunnel, we are almost there, don't give up hope.*


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Hi
> I am getting it's a dual reason
> supply & safety
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/me...ine-due-to-safety-supply-concerns/ar-BB1gCi0f
> "The Ontario government is pausing the use of the Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine in the province due to safety- and supply-related issues."
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I've got no issue with it.  I'm happy to get a Pfizer as my second shot.

The Mambo #5 song keeps going through my head, lolol.


----------



## bababear_50

Yep right there with you!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## FigmentSpark

So, those of us that got the AZ vaccine... are we going to be lost in the shuffle?  Everyone who's gotten the Pfizer has their second shot lined up already.  We just have a "we'll call you" notice from the pharmacy.


----------



## Donald - my hero

FigmentSpark said:


> So, those of us that got the AZ vaccine... are we going to be lost in the shuffle?  Everyone who's gotten the Pfizer has their second shot lined up already.  We just have a "we'll call you" notice from the pharmacy.


*this isn't actually true,  my 81 year old mother had her 1st Pfizer shot the first week of March and she doesn't have an appointment for her 2nd yet. Same goes for my F-I-L, my sisters and hubby's sister, none of them have scheduled times yet,  and this is 4 different health units.  
We won't be lost in the shuffle,  try to steady your heart,  I know it's hard to sit in the uncertainty of it all but it will happen.  *


----------



## ellbell

FigmentSpark said:


> So, those of us that got the AZ vaccine... are we going to be lost in the shuffle?  Everyone who's gotten the Pfizer has their second shot lined up already.  We just have a "we'll call you" notice from the pharmacy.


I got my AZ shot in Ontario at a pharmacy in April and already have a second appointment for August 10th.


----------



## FinnFogg

I don’t think those who got AZ will get lost in the shuffle. If anything, we will be first to be “fully vaccinated”’amongst our age cohorts who waited for Pfizer (either by electing to get one of the AZ doses expected by the end of June that are “reserved for us” or by getting Pfizer as our second short, as we are still 3+ weeks ahead of our age group getting Pfizer now).


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just watching the morning news with my morning caffeine...  Alberta and Saskatchewan are halting AZ first shots, so they can use their existing supply to begin administering second AZ shots to those who had AZ for their first shot.  Sounds like a good alternative to mixing doses. The chances of a clot with the second dose, is being reported as 1 in 1 million...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Good (covid) news post...

This is the front page of The Boston Herald this morning.  It’s wonderful news - Gives me hope we can get there too


----------



## hdrolfe

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just watching the morning news with my morning caffeine...  Alberta and Saskatchewan are halting AZ first shots, so they can use their existing supply to begin administering second AZ shots to those who had AZ for their first shot.  Sounds like a good alternative to mixing doses. The chances of a clot with the second dose, is being reported as 1 in 1 million...



I hope they do this with ON as well, though I know we don't have enough doses to cover a second for all who got the first. I suspect there will be a bunch of people who are too scared to get the second dose. Interesting as I just had a team meeting and we were talking about vaccines, my manager and I got the AZ on the same day and the rest waited for something "better" and are still waiting. I'm at 3 weeks now and am very happy to be ahead of them all. I still think the risk of blood clots is lower with the first dose than it is with being on birth control pills, yet millions of women are on those and no one says anything about it.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

hdrolfe said:


> I hope they do this with ON as well, though I know we don't have enough doses to cover a second for all who got the first. I suspect there will be a bunch of people who are too scared to get the second dose. Interesting as I just had a team meeting and we were talking about vaccines, my manager and I got the AZ on the same day and the rest waited for something "better" and are still waiting. I'm at 3 weeks now and am very happy to be ahead of them all. I still think the risk of blood clots is lower with the first dose than it is with being on birth control pills, yet millions of women are on those and no one says anything about it.



Press conference with Minister Elliot & the Solicitor General at noon today about vaccine roll out.  Keeping my fingers crossed that Ontario adopts the same AZ strategy as the Western provinces.  It makes good sense to me. 
My sister & brother in law got the AZ vaccine 4 weeks ago, i’m sure they’d rest easier not having to mix vaccine types.


----------



## wdwmom3

hdrolfe said:


> I hope they do this with ON as well, though I know we don't have enough doses to cover a second for all who got the first. I suspect there will be a bunch of people who are too scared to get the second dose. Interesting as I just had a team meeting and we were talking about vaccines, my manager and I got the AZ on the same day and the rest waited for something "better" and are still waiting. I'm at 3 weeks now and am very happy to be ahead of them all. I still think the risk of blood clots is lower with the first dose than it is with being on birth control pills, yet millions of women are on those and no one says anything about it.



Yep no regrets here.  My hubby got his over a month ago too.  We are now far ahead of people our age who waited and are still waiting.  We likely wouldn’t have gotten pfyser until June.


----------



## TommyJK

ellbell said:


> I got my AZ shot in Ontario at a pharmacy in April and already have a second appointment for August 10th.



Do you have an actual appointment?  Like with a specific time on that date?  Or did they just write that date down on the piece of paper they gave you after the first shot.  Myself and many people I know who got their first AZ shot at a pharmacy just got the hand written "date" which was basically a date that happened to be approx. 16 weeks after the first, but they specifically told me it's not an actual appointment but when we could expect to get the second dose by (at or before) but that they would contact us at sometime in the future for an actual appointment depending on the supply went along.  They noted that we would be contacted when an actual 2nd shot was available.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just watching the morning news with my morning caffeine... Alberta and Saskatchewan are halting AZ first shots, so they can use their existing supply to begin administering second AZ shots to those who had AZ for their first shot. Sounds like a good alternative to mixing doses. The chances of a clot with the second dose, is being reported as 1 in 1 million...


I was happy to hear this was happening in Saskatchewan and Alberta.  As I'm an Albertan who went out the first day and got our AZ shot.  I had wondered in the back of my head if we wouldn't get our second shot sooner, with so many people being hesitant about it.

Bring on my second shot...whether it is another AZ one or bumping it up to one of those fancy other ones   

Use us for the " experiment" of mixing vaccines.  I mean this with the most sincere request!!!!!

HONEY PLEASE..... Generation X had mother's who drank and smoked while pregnant, we raised with hotdogs, kd and tang,  We  were expected to watch younger siblings at a very unrealistic age, were latchkey kids coming home to watch younger siblings and start dinners and had chore lists written out for us.  We had NO carseats, didn't wear seat belts, no bike helmets and rode bikes on gravel roads in flip flops.  We had lead paint on our walls, cribs and highchairs that we constantly had our mouths on.   We have worked on and learned every piece of technology imaginable and are still rocking and working on that! 

We are balancing having to still work full time no matter what that looks like,  we have children in school in some sort of shape or form, worry about aging parents and even older grandparents ( if we are lucky enough to have them still around ) gather food, cook, clean our homes, and try to keep some normalcy to our crazy lives right now.  We are tough, and experienced things that the younger generation can't understand.   Our plates are BEYOND FULL.  We are tired, and need to just move onto the next thing that they universe seems to think we need to conquer.  Just give us the darn shots already.  What else do we need to do to prove we can handle whatever is thrown our way!!!!!  We are generation X....hear us roar


----------



## wdwmom3

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was happy to hear this was happening in Saskatchewan and Alberta.  As I'm an Albertan who went out the first day and got our AZ shot.  I had wondered in the back of my head if we wouldn't get our second shot sooner, with so many people being hesitant about it.
> 
> Bring on my second shot...whether it is another AZ one or bumping it up to one of those fancy other ones
> 
> Use us for the " experiment" of mixing vaccines.  I mean this with the most sincere request!!!!!
> 
> HONEY PLEASE..... Generation X had mother's who drank and smoked while pregnant, we raised with hotdogs, kd and tang,  We  were expected to watch younger siblings at a very unrealistic age, were latchkey kids coming home to watch younger siblings and start dinners and had chore lists written out for us.  We had NO carseats, didn't wear seat belts, no bike helmets and rode bikes on gravel roads in flip flops.  We had lead paint on our walls, cribs and highchairs that we constantly had our mouths on.   We have worked on and learned every piece of technology imaginable and are still rocking and working on that!
> 
> We are balancing having to still work full time no matter what that looks like,  we have children in school in some sort of shape or form, worry about aging parents and even older grandparents ( if we are lucky enough to have them still around ) gather food, cook, clean our homes, and try to keep some normalcy to our crazy lives right now.  We are tough, and experienced things that the younger generation can't understand.   Our plates are BEYOND FULL.  We are tired, and need to just move onto the next thing that they universe seems to think we need to conquer.  Just give us the darn shots already.  What else do we need to do to prove we can handle whatever is thrown our way!!!!!  We are generation X....hear us roar



Love this post


----------



## kerreyn

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just watching the morning news with my morning caffeine...  Alberta and Saskatchewan are halting AZ first shots, so they can use their existing supply to begin administering second AZ shots to those who had AZ for their first shot.  Sounds like a good alternative to mixing doses. The chances of a clot with the second dose, is being reported as 1 in 1 million...



I believe Kenney said at yesterday's press conference that they've stopped giving first doses of AZ in hopes that India is back to manufacturing and shipping AZ by the time we (AB/Canada) need more for second doses.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For those who have been asking about what now regarding 2nd shots at drug stores and will we be lost in the shuffle here's a screenshot of an email i just got from Rexall. It tells me 2 things, yes I am actually in their system as needing my second jab AND they are going to be following up with me when it's time. Now I can just sit back and wait 

*


----------



## mommasita

In Montreal tomorrow at  Palais des Congres (downtown) it will be the first day it will be open with no appointments necessary. They are trying to target young people who they think would prefer to go at anytime. Hundreds of appointments will be available. On the 20the the drive thru clinic opens with the same thing at the airport. Starting Friday all ages will be open 18 and over.


----------



## ellbell

TommyJK said:


> Do you have an actual appointment?  Like with a specific time on that date?  Or did they just write that date down on the piece of paper they gave you after the first shot.  Myself and many people I know who got their first AZ shot at a pharmacy just got the hand written "date" which was basically a date that happened to be approx. 16 weeks after the first, but they specifically told me it's not an actual appointment but when we could expect to get the second dose by (at or before) but that they would contact us at sometime in the future for an actual appointment depending on the supply went along.  They noted that we would be contacted when an actual 2nd shot was available.


I got an appointment with a time on a piece of paper, through text and an email.


----------



## bababear_50

Middle son just got his Pfizer shot at UTM (University of Toronto Mississauga Campus ). 
Two sons down ,,,, now one to go.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Aladora

bababear_50 said:


> Middle son just got his Pfizer shot at UTM (University of Toronto Mississauga Campus ).
> Two sons down ,,,, now one to go.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Now that DH is vaccinated, that just leaves DS. He's only 15 (16 in July) so it will be a while before his age range is eligible.


----------



## pigletto

So I just watched a piece on Global news this morning on the UK study and vaccine mixing. Initial findings are that there are no safety concerns with mixing.

People in the study did report moderate illness and side effects after the second shot.  

As always they stressed that these are early findings .


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> So I just watched a piece on Global news this morning on the UK study and vaccine mixing. Initial findings are that there are no safety concerns with mixing.
> 
> People in the study did report moderate illness and side effects after the second shot.
> 
> As always they stressed that these are early findings .



I've heard that with the Pfizer and Moderna shots, the reaction is much worse after the second shot even if it is the same shot as the first.


----------



## pigletto

I’m thinking if I can I will try to book the day after my second dose off . AZ knocked me on my butt and it was a rough few days of work. Otherwise I still plan on taking whatever I’m offered first as my second shot. 
Ds17 was offered and accepted a full time camp counsellor position with our local YMCA. I think that will qualify him under child care staff for his vaccine . Plus his age should come up in June so one way or the other he will have a first dose for the start of camp .


----------



## Pumpkin1172

pigletto said:


> I’m thinking if I can I will try to book the day after my second dose off . AZ knocked me on my butt and it was a rough few days of work. Otherwise I still plan on taking whatever I’m offered first as my second shot.
> Ds17 was offered and accepted a full time camp counsellor position with our local YMCA. I think that will qualify him under child care staff for his vaccine . Plus his age should come up in June so one way or the other he will have a first dose for the start of camp .


We said the same thing.  I told dh I am NOT going to work the next day if I feel like I did with the first one.  I am not going to chance it.  We are always pushing ourselves to go to work, when we should be practicing more self care.  Dh can go to work if he wants...I will not be doing that.  I will take a personal day or holiday day for it, if I have to.  

If there is one thing I have learned over this past crazy year, it was about self care and doing what needs to be done for ME!!!!!


----------



## wdwmom3

Good news 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/covid-19-pfizer-second-dose-delay-more-antibodies-study-1.6026765


----------



## marchingstar

wdwmom3 said:


> Good news
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/covid-19-pfizer-second-dose-delay-more-antibodies-study-1.6026765



science is so cool


----------



## Debbie

Here is a general DIS question. Does anyone else just get spinning wheels when links are posted? I've looked on Firefox, Edge and Google, and it always just spinning wheels.


----------



## Aladora

Debbie said:


> Here is a general DIS question. Does anyone else just get spinning wheels when links are posted? I've looked on Firefox, Edge and Google, and it always just spinning wheels.



I see them as well but the links work when I click them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*YES, the only place the links appear as anything other than the spinning is within private conversations. There was a software update months ago that severed connections with BB coding - won't get into the techy details but that is also what could make editing your post difficult since you also use a different font/colour. It's all those lil buttons up top that allow you to add formatting. NOW, you can work around it by using the fancy little looking paper clips, click on them, paste the link into the box that opens and type the words you want to appear instead of the spinny wheels.  It's frustrating, it's been reported numerous times but not high on the priority list to get fixed. *

*Long way of saying, no, you're not the only person who sees those annoying boxes.*


----------



## samsteele

Even in private conversations, I get spinning wheels.  Learned not to try to link anything.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *YES, the only place the links appear as anything other than the spinning is within private conversations. There was a software update months ago that severed connections with BB coding - won't get into the techy details but that is also what could make editing your post difficult since you also use a different font/colour. It's all those lil buttons up top that allow you to add formatting. NOW, you can work around it by using the fancy little looking paper clips, click on them, paste the link into the box that opens and type the words you want to appear instead of the spinny wheels.  It's frustrating, it's been reported numerous times but not high on the priority list to get fixed. *
> 
> *Long way of saying, no, you're not the only person who sees those annoying boxes.*


That's the only way I ever did it (using the interlocked rings). It works quite well. If it's just a photo I just copy and paste.


----------



## damo

Took me a while to realize that it still worked.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Anyone else not able to to paste here from the new snip & sketch tool?


----------



## damo

Interesting new study on second dose delay times.

Second Dose Delay

"“Our study demonstrates that peak antibody responses after the second Pfizer vaccine are markedly enhanced in older people when this is delayed to 12 weeks,” Helen Parry, an author of the study based at the University of Birmingham, said."


----------



## bababear_50

Jumping Jelly Beans Today!!
My youngest son and daughter in law just got appointments for lunch time today at a local pharmacy (Moderna).
So so so Happy!!!
So hit me with your best shot comes to mind!!!
Hugs Mel






Remember when we could go to concerts like that?
Lol


----------



## Debbie

Thanks! It took me a while to realize that the links work, but I thought the spinning wheel thing was just me.


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> I've heard that with the Pfizer and Moderna shots, the reaction is much worse after the second shot even if it is the same shot as the first.


I am glad that my second shot is scheduled in late August. I will be able to rest at home for a few days if needed before school starts in September.


----------



## bababear_50

It's been a rough week with Chronic Bronchitis and Allergies.

Just to make sure it's not Covid 19 my doctor requested I go for a Covid test today.
Well it wasn't as bad as I've heard ,,, I went to one in Mississauga , It is a Drive Thru (Fire Station).
People were kind and courteous. They mentioned that if you are in need of groceries they will bring you free groceries and while I don't need them I thought this was a great idea.
I am very thankful I got my first shot of AZ March 17th though.
So anyone looking in Mississauga for a testing site
https://trilliumhealthpartners.ca/covid-19/A/assessment.html
Results in a few days.........................................
Wish me luck
Hugs
Mel


----------



## quandrea

bababear_50 said:


> It's been a rough week with Chronic Bronchitis and Allergies.
> 
> Just to make sure it's not Covid 19 my doctor requested I go for a Covid test today.
> Well it wasn't as bad as I've heard ,,, I went to one in Mississauga , It is a Drive Thru (Fire Station).
> People were kind and courteous. They mentioned that if you are in need of groceries they will bring you free groceries and while I don't need them I thought this was a great idea.
> I am very thankful I got my first shot of AZ March 17th though.
> So anyone looking in Mississauga for a testing site
> https://trilliumhealthpartners.ca/covid-19/A/assessment.html
> Results in a few days.........................................
> Wish me luck
> Hugs
> Mel


Good luck Mel. I bet you’re fine. I get chronic bronchitis due to asthma and it isn’t pleasant. Use your puffers and be well.


----------



## wdwmom3

bababear_50 said:


> It's been a rough week with Chronic Bronchitis and Allergies.
> 
> Just to make sure it's not Covid 19 my doctor requested I go for a Covid test today.
> Well it wasn't as bad as I've heard ,,, I went to one in Mississauga , It is a Drive Thru (Fire Station).
> People were kind and courteous. They mentioned that if you are in need of groceries they will bring you free groceries and while I don't need them I thought this was a great idea.
> I am very thankful I got my first shot of AZ March 17th though.
> So anyone looking in Mississauga for a testing site
> https://trilliumhealthpartners.ca/covid-19/A/assessment.html
> Results in a few days.........................................
> Wish me luck
> Hugs
> Mel



I’m sure it will be negative.  My allergies have been bad.  

Isn’t the test lovely lol.  I had to have one done a few months ago.   The nurse warned me it feels like when you jump in a pool and get water up your nose.  She was right.


----------



## quandrea

Dd, 17 just left for her vaccine appointment. I booked it at 4:15. The appointment is 5:45 tonight. Same day!  Can’t believe it’s happening!!!!!

The Peel region website is pretty confusing I find. I got word of the openings from our school board, not the region, even though I’m signed up for alerts. Once on the platform, it’s not entirely clear who’s eligible and who is not. Anyway, I’ll be glad once she’s home and the appointment is completed.

So to all of you in Peel with kids 16 or 17. Time to sign up!!


----------



## Susan2771

Our daughters who are 13 and 15 got vaccinated at a pop up clinic in Toronto today.  Amazing feeling.  My younger one saw many classmates and my older one met up with friends


----------



## samsteele

bababear_50 said:


> Wish me luck
> Hugs
> Mel


Good luck, Mel! Sure no problems and you will fly right through.


----------



## Debbie

It's so nice to hear of the young 'uns being vaccinated. My 27 yo DD and my 34 yo DS both registered. He gets his this week, and DD is on June 5th-needed to be on the weekend. Our 1-dose summer is happening, which will bring the 2 dose summer/fall into focus. I just wish that the AZ wasn't going to go to expire before it gets used  

Mel, I'm sure that you'll be negative. Allergies have been _horrible_ this spring for me. Good luck!


----------



## pigletto

I’m eagerly awaiting a chance to book an appointment for my 17 year old son . He’s happy to get his shot . I don’t think our area books for his age group until the end of the month.
I just read this article suggesting those of us who got AZ will be choosing which to get as a second shot .
As of now I think I would still choose AZ so I hope it will be available .
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.the...cipients-can-choose-second-vaccine-as-canada/


----------



## samsteele

pigletto said:


> As of now I think I would still choose AZ so I hope it will be available


Same with me. I had hoped that expiring AZ would be rushed out to us via the pharmacies and many would get their 2nd shot in the next few weeks. But I watched Dr. Williams a few days ago and he explained their plan is to require those who got their first AZ vaccination to wait the full 12 weeks before their 2nd vaccination to boost efficacy. That puts me until the end of July before being fully vaccinated. I imagine it isn't just efficacy at play but also buys Ontario time to get NACI's recommendations re mixing with Pfizer or Moderna as an alternative in the likelihood we won't receive enough AZ to give everyone their 2nd shot. In the meantime, the clock is ticking on some AZ vaccine that will most certainly go to waste.


----------



## pigletto

samsteele said:


> Same with me. I had hoped that expiring AZ would be rushed out to us via the pharmacies and many would get their 2nd shot in the next few weeks. But I watched Dr. Williams a few days ago and he explained their plan is to require those who got their first AZ vaccination to wait the full 12 weeks before their 2nd vaccination to boost efficacy. That puts me until the end of July before being fully vaccinated. I imagine it isn't just efficacy at play but also buys Ontario time to get NACI's recommendations re mixing with Pfizer or Moderna as an alternative in the likelihood we won't receive enough AZ to give everyone their 2nd shot. In the meantime, the clock is ticking on some AZ vaccine that will most certainly go to waste.


I hadn’t heard the 12 week plan but it makes sense. I’m happy to wait until July .

Based on the video you posted the other day of  the interview with one of the Astra Zeneca developers, and a few other things we have read ,  my husband and I not only feel comfortable with AZ but feel it’s being unfairly vilified to some extent.

I’ll take what I can get if it comes to it, but I believe a second dose of AZ is safe . If we are waiting 12 weeks I qualify July 14th.


----------



## damo

samsteele said:


> Same with me. I had hoped that expiring AZ would be rushed out to us via the pharmacies and many would get their 2nd shot in the next few weeks. But I watched Dr. Williams a few days ago and he explained their plan is to require those who got their first AZ vaccination to wait the full 12 weeks before their 2nd vaccination to boost efficacy. That puts me until the end of July before being fully vaccinated. I imagine it isn't just efficacy at play but also buys Ontario time to get NACI's recommendations re mixing with Pfizer or Moderna as an alternative in the likelihood we won't receive enough AZ to give everyone their 2nd shot. In the meantime, the clock is ticking on some AZ vaccine that will most certainly go to waste.



That puts me at June 8th for 12 weeks and I have heard nothing about a second AZ shot.  June 8th is coming up pretty soon.


----------



## quandrea

damo said:


> That puts me at June 8th for 12 weeks and I have heard nothing about a second shot.  June 8th is coming up pretty soon.


I’d give your pharmacy a call. No harm in being proactive. I’ll be due mid July and plan on calling late June to see if I can get some answers/direction.


----------



## damo

quandrea said:


> I’d give your pharmacy a call. No harm in being proactive. I’ll be due mid July and plan on calling late June to see if I can get some answers/direction.



Problem is that the pharmacy can do nothing until the province okays the release of more AZ.

Tam's news report on second vaccine for AZ


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just checked and had an appointment booked for youngest ds for his shot for late next week.  I was able to change it to today.  I knew that they were trying to ramp up the amount of doses...and I can say for our region...that there are many appointments available right now.  I told ds to get into the shower after his class is done, and I'll take a weird time for lunch and take him for his shot.


----------



## pigletto

Interesting thing I saw on the Buffalo news this morning . Anyone who wants a shot can drive over the border to get one . You do have to have a letter from your health care provider saying it’s medically necessary . But honestly, aren’t they all medically necessary? They weren’t clear on what that meant .

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/beta.ctvnews.ca/national/coronavirus/2021/5/18/1_5432906.html


----------



## bababear_50

I got my shot March 17th so I think a second dose will be June 17th,,, atleast I hope so.

No test results yet.......still waiting.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> I got my shot March 17th so I think a second dose will be June 17th,,, atleast I hope so.
> 
> No test results yet.......still waiting.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Hope you are feeling a bit better today Mel .


----------



## Spotthecat

28 days post Astra-Zeneca. I wasn't really worried about clots, but it's nice to get that milestone out of the way, kwim? Bring on AZ shot #2! If it's 12 weeks, that would be July 14th for me too.


----------



## samsteele

bababear_50 said:


> No test results yet.......still waiting.


Hang tight. You've got this 

I called my local Shoppers where I had my first AZ shot 3 weeks ago and was told they have no vaccines in stock and don't know what is happening. 

But . . . this can change quickly. When the Ontario gov't gets the AZ vaccine they can move fairly quickly to get it out to the pharmacies. The supply chain is already there.

My guess is that many first AZ people are spooked by the highly publicized blood clot concern and will try for a mix with Pfizer or Moderna. My basic online citizen research - I'm not a med specialist - suggests blood clots are linked with first AZ shot and not any documented cases with the 2nd. so if Ontario gets the AZ vaccine, most of us who want it should be able to get it.

Just underlines the mantra - give us the vaccines. We can do this if we are given the vaccines.


----------



## damo

Breaking news that Ontario will give AZ seconds shots.


https://www.thestar.com/politics/pr...cond-shots-of-astrazeneca-vaccine-source.html


----------



## quandrea

damo said:


> Breaking news that Ontario will give AZ seconds shots.
> 
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/politics/pr...cond-shots-of-astrazeneca-vaccine-source.html


Can you summarise. It’s behind a paywall and I can’t find another article about it.


----------



## damo

quandrea said:


> Can you summarise. It’s behind a paywall and I can’t find another article about it.



"Ontario is poised to proceed with second doses of the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine, the use of which was put on hold last week over concerns about an increase in rare blood clots after first shots, the Star has learned.
An announcement is coming “within days,” a senior government source said as thousands of doses are running up against a May 31 expiry date.
Health Minister Christine Elliott signalled Wednesday that 45,000 remaining doses of the AstraZeneca and related Covishield vaccines that are on hand in pharmacies and central storage are ready to go.
“Nothing will be wasted,” she said in the legislature as questions swirled about how doses will get into arms before the vaccines become stale-dated — raising the prospect that some people could get second AstraZeneca shots before the 16-week interval imposed earlier this year.
Details are coming “well in advance,” Elliott added, noting statistics from the United Kingdom, where the AstraZeneca vaccine has been used widely, show “much less” risk of blood clots after a second shot.
Ontario’s chief medical officer, Dr. David Williams, has estimated that risk at one in a million, and stressed that recipients of the AstraZeneca vaccine will likely have the option of getting vaccines made by Pfizer or Moderna — which are made using a different technology—for their booster shots. The province is awaiting advice from the National Advisory Committee on Immunization on mixing vaccines.
Opposition parties and those who received doses of the AstraZeneca vaccine have been pressing for information on the plan for second doses as the expiry deadline and the 16-week interval between shots looms.
“With the clock ticking, there needs to be a decision made,” said New Democrat Leader Andrea Horwath, adding it would “devastating” if any doses are allowed to expire.
Horwath, Elliott, Premier Doug Ford, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and Toronto Mayor John Tory are among those who have been given the AstraZeneca or Covishield vaccines.
It’s been 10 weeks since AstraZeneca vaccinations were first offered in Ontario. Its manufacturer says the best interval after which to give the required booster shot is 12 weeks."


----------



## bababear_50

I can see the article
sorry it's blocked now ,,my apologies.

https://www.thestar.com/politics/pr...cond-shots-of-astrazeneca-vaccine-source.html


----------



## Starwind

quandrea said:


> Can you summarise. It’s behind a paywall and I can’t find another article about it.



ON Wednesday Ontario Health Minister said that 45,000 remaining AZ and Covishield doses will not go to waste; they are on hand in pharmacies and central storage. Some thousands have an expiry of 31 May.

Speculation some people could get second dose before 16 weeks. Notes manufacturer says best interval is 12 weeks.

It has been 10 weeks since Ontario started administering AZ.

Details of what they will be doing are coming "well in advance".

Ontario is awaiting a shipment of 254,000 doses from federal govt. nearly 854,000 Ontarians have had first dose of AZ.

Discussion of variants.

END


----------



## KNovacovschi

ellbell said:


> I got my AZ shot in Ontario at a pharmacy in April and already have a second appointment for August 10th.



Lucky, Costco just stuck a sticker on my receipt saying week oh Aug 9th and they would email me. I got mine a couple days after you, lol


----------



## bcwife76

BC peeps - registration is now OPEN for the 12-17 year olds! On the gov.bc.ca website it still says 18+ but I'm sure that will change later tonight. I was able to successfully register my 12 (nearly 13) year old. Woohoo!


----------



## KNovacovschi

pigletto said:


> Interesting thing I saw on the Buffalo news this morning . Anyone who wants a shot can drive over the border to get one . You do have to have a letter from your health care provider saying it’s medically necessary . But honestly, aren’t they all medically necessary? They weren’t clear on what that meant .
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/beta.ctvnews.ca/national/coronavirus/2021/5/18/1_5432906.html



They said on the CHCH news tonight the the US will not allow it even with a letter as they don’t deem it essential.


----------



## ellbell

KNovacovschi said:


> Lucky, Costco just stuck a sticker on my receipt saying week oh Aug 9th and they would email me. I got mine a couple days after you, lol


Honestly I think they will be changed anyway.  Specially for the people who are willing to get AZ as their second shot too.


----------



## KNovacovschi

ellbell said:


> Honestly I think they will be changed anyway.  Specially for the people who are willing to get AZ as their second shot too.



I hope so. My DH has me worried that they will make us have Pfizer/Moderna but restart with it, so essentially have 3 doses. I don’t believe they would but him saying it over and over is a little nag at the back of my head. He had Pfizer as soon as we opened it for 40+ for our postal code.


----------



## ellbell

KNovacovschi said:


> I hope so. My DH has me worried that they will make us have Pfizer/Moderna but restart with it, so essentially have 3 doses. I don’t believe they would but him saying it over and over is a little nag at the back of my head. He had Pfizer as soon as we opened it for 40+ for our postal code.


They won't do that. 1. Too many doses would be wasted and 2. So far the trials say it's safe and probably even better to ha r a mixed dose.  
I'm going to take the first one they offer me either way.


----------



## bababear_50

*Toronto Is Holding A Long Weekend Dose Drive & Is Opening Up 19K More Vaccine Appointments
The City of Toronto just announced it will be holding a long weekend dose drive and will be opening up over 19,000 new COVID-19 vaccine appointments. *

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...ments/ar-BB1gV9uS?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggFp5
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Today is a great day!
Test came back.........................
Negative (COVID-19 RNA test)

P.S.
The last test I ever took and wanted a Positive was a home pregnancy test....lol.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

We're all going to end up with Pfizer boosters, so we're going to have to face this mixed vaccine at some point.


----------



## samsteele

damo said:


> We're all going to end up with Pfizer boosters, so we're going to have to face this mixed vaccine at some point.


Not so sure about this as recent studies suggest AZ is effective as a third booster. Of course, everything depends on Canada securing enough AZ for a booster. We don't have the greatest record. Here's a Reuters link re AZ as booster:

https://www.reuters.com/business/he...ccine-works-well-third-booster-ft-2021-05-19/


----------



## damo

samsteele said:


> Not so sure about this as recent studies suggest AZ is effective as a third booster. Of course, everything depends on Canada securing enough AZ for a booster. We don't have the greatest record. Here's a Reuters link re AZ as booster:
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/business/he...ccine-works-well-third-booster-ft-2021-05-19/



So far, Canada has arranged boosters with Pfizer.  35 million next year and 30 million the following year.  However, as usual, we are totally at their mercy.


----------



## gskywalker

Trying to get 4 kids vaccine appts in peel this morning is a nightmare.  Their system is set up horribly(have to select a location, then one month at a time, etc.).  It should be simple, how many people, and do you want a particular location or just the first appt available.  I just want 4 kids together, same time, same place, ASAP but those aren't options so instead I am going to be driving 4 kids all over peel.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Dang it!  Bookings just opened to the 25+ and they are all full already! ugh!  Was trying to get DS booked.


----------



## ottawamom

Two of my 3 boys are done with shot #1. The oldest didn't follow my suggestions and will now have to wait for more vaccine to come to the city before he can register for an appointment.


----------



## gskywalker

After 2 hours in the system I managed to get all 4 of our kids an appt for next week.  Different clinics because the system kept telling me that I already "booked an appointment at that time".......duhhhhh yeah because they are for different people.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

bababear_50 said:


> The last test I ever took and wanted a Positive was a home pregnancy test....lol.



omg, I would DIE if I got one of those NOW!


----------



## Aladora

bcwife76 said:


> BC peeps - registration is now OPEN for the 12-17 year olds! On the gov.bc.ca website it still says 18+ but I'm sure that will change later tonight. I was able to successfully register my 12 (nearly 13) year old. Woohoo!



YAY! I registered my almost 16 year old this morning. Word on the street is that schools might be holding vaccine clinics for 12-17 year olds here in BC.


----------



## samsteele

Just had an email from Shoppers inviting me for my 1st dose of AZ at my local pharmacy. I clicked to see if option for 2nd dose but all appointments gone after 1 min in the 'waiting room'. Good news because I now know that my local Shoppers is getting some limited AZ. Also possible that it's just a software glitch at Shoppers and they are testing online appmts for 2nd dose rollout. Either way, looks like some very limited quantities of AZ now at some Shoppers. Will take all the good news I can get.


----------



## bababear_50

Virtual Dr. appt this morning.
My Dr. recommends that I get a second shot of the AZ.

So now to wait for the Shoppers to call.
12 week in between shots = June 17th
16 weeks in between shots =July 17th.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

After 7+ weeks of waiting, I got my email from Shoppers to book a first vaccine. Luckily, I was able to get that through the PHU 5 weeks ago. I hope that someone will get the opportunity to get vaccinated on Friday, that didn't have that opportunity earlier.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

bababear_50 said:


> he last test I ever took and wanted a Positive was a home pregnancy test....lol.


That is great news...that your test was negative!!!!

I would cry at this point if a pregnancy test came back positive.  I'm a new Grammie now...not now new momma anymore lol



gskywalker said:


> After 2 hours in the system I managed to get all 4 of our kids an appt for next week. Different clinics because the system kept telling me that I already "booked an appointment at that time".......duhhhhh yeah because they are for different people.


I'm sorry it was a bit of a circus for you to get the appointments.  I know in Alberta when I was booking for my boys, I was able to book as a family for them to go at the same time.  It was easy peasy.  BUT...they have appointments to get their first shot done!


Aladora said:


> YAY! I registered my almost 16 year old this morning. Word on the street is that schools might be holding vaccine clinics for 12-17 year olds here in BC.


It was on our radio news that Saskatchewan will be doing this in June.  What a great idea!!!!  It saves parents from having to take time off of work to take kids in to get their shot done.  I know flu shots and other updated immunizations have happened in our school system here.   All my kids have had their boosters and flu shots through the school with AHS coming into the school to do them.  I think it's a smart resource and idea!!!!


----------



## quandrea

gskywalker said:


> Trying to get 4 kids vaccine appts in peel this morning is a nightmare.  Their system is set up horribly(have to select a location, then one month at a time, etc.).  It should be simple, how many people, and do you want a particular location or just the first appt available.  I just want 4 kids together, same time, same place, ASAP but those aren't options so instead I am going to be driving 4 kids all over peel.


I know. I have twins and by the time I booked one, an appointment for the other was unavailable. I’m not even eligible, due to needing to be 12 at time of shot (I’m fighting that policy), so who knows if we will even go. But the whole thing took up my whole morning.


----------



## bcwife76

Aladora said:


> YAY! I registered my almost 16 year old this morning. Word on the street is that schools might be holding vaccine clinics for 12-17 year olds here in BC.


Info is being released this afternoon during the live Covid briefing (at 2pm today, NOT 3pm). They are most likely NOT using schools for vaccinations in BC except in rural communites. Most will be done within the existing clinics that are set up in communities now. But again, all will be revealed/confirmed this afternoon


----------



## dvcdisney

bcwife76 said:


> Info is being released this afternoon during the live Covid briefing (at 2pm today, NOT 3pm). They are most likely NOT using schools for vaccinations in BC except in rural communites. Most will be done within the existing clinics that are set up in communities now. But again, all will be revealed/confirmed this afternoon



My daughter was very disappointed when she found out they were pushing back the dates for 16+ since we were planning to book yesterday for hers...now she has to wait for the Youth Vaccination program to begin and our region is generally not quick with that. If the had announced it a few days later, she would have been booked for an appt.

Still waiting to here, hoping my region can get it done asap since a lot in our region is going outside our area to get vaccinated. I think it would complicate matters since the purpose was to get them all done by end of Aug. So a lot of people are concern how they'll book the 2nd dose if they don't get the 1st dose in our clinic.


----------



## gskywalker

quandrea said:


> I know. I have twins and by the time I booked one, an appointment for the other was unavailable. I’m not even eligible, due to needing to be 12 at time of shot (I’m fighting that policy), so who knows if we will even go. But the whole thing took up my whole morning.


Everything I read is it is by birth year not birth date.  It let me book for my son even though he won't be 12 till the end of 2021.


----------



## quandrea

gskywalker said:


> Everything I read is it is by birth year not birth date.  It let me book for my son even though he won't be 12 till the end of 2021.


Where are you?  I’m in Ontario and it says 12 at time of vaccination on all the websites in my region (Peel). Other provinces are going by year not day of birth. I’m incredibly frustrated. Been dealing with government all day yesterday and today and basically getting no where.


----------



## bcwife76

So nothing really new in the announcement in BC: registrations are open for 12+ (which they announced yesterday) and yes, most vaccinations will take place at already-open vaccination clinics. In smaller communities/rural communities they could also be using schools.


----------



## hdrolfe

I emailed my MPP (is that the provincial one?) and was told it's by birthdate. I wrote back and complained, will let you know if I hear back. I do plan on going to Quebec if Ontario doesn't change their plans. I will try and register my son on May 31. I am hopeful but will do whatever I need to do to get him vaccinated before school starts in September.


----------



## bcwife76

24 hours after registering my oldest, I already got an email invite for her!! She's getting her first jab May 29th!! Woohoo, then 3/4 of my family will be vaccinated (with one dose).


----------



## Starwind

samsteele said:


> Just had an email from Shoppers inviting me for my 1st dose of AZ at my local pharmacy. I clicked to see if option for 2nd dose but all appointments gone after 1 min in the 'waiting room'. Good news because I now know that my local Shoppers is getting some limited AZ. Also possible that it's just a software glitch at Shoppers and they are testing online appmts for 2nd dose rollout. Either way, looks like some very limited quantities of AZ now at some Shoppers. Will take all the good news I can get.



Are you sure its AZ ? Canada has stopped using AZ for first dose.

However, in Ontario many pharmacies now have Pfizer or Moderna or will be getting some in the coming days - I read an article about it earlier this week that said X hundreds of pharmacies had does already and basically within a week or two (forget which) it was expected a total of twice as many would. The pharmacy I got my AZ first dose at a few weeks ago just got some doses of Pfizer in and their system is going through its wait list and sending out those email notifications for people to tell them to sign up for an appointment. Not sure how other provinces are handling things.

SW


----------



## pigletto

This is being reported by a few major outlets . Good news for AZ second doses. 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.680...et-to-proceed-with-astrazeneca-2nd-doses/amp/


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

I am in NB.  44 and no chronic health issues (know on wood).  Hubby and I got dose 1 of Pfizer last week. The nurse said 14-16 weeks until dose 2 but it could be faster depending on supply.  My 19 year old son gets his 1st dose today.  One step closer to normal hopefully!


----------



## Aladora

bcwife76 said:


> 24 hours after registering my oldest, I already got an email invite for her!! She's getting her first jab May 29th!! Woohoo, then 3/4 of my family will be vaccinated (with one dose).



Registered my 15 yr old around 9:00 yesterday, got the text to book 12 hours later!

I could have booked him as early as June 7 but decided to wait until the 12th. It's a Saturday and his last real day of school is the 11th so that worked out well. After he is done then all of us in our house have had one dose.

Now to wait until Tuesday to see what the reopening is going to look like here in BC!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

pigletto said:


> This is being reported by a few major outlets . Good news for AZ second doses.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.680...et-to-proceed-with-astrazeneca-2nd-doses/amp/



Also heard the good AZ news on 680 News Radio within the last hour!  But it was tempered with the news that Moderna has not submitted a plan for the six million doses that Canada was shorted a month ago.. and they are cautioning that there could be further delays in promised upcoming shipments .  Never a dull moment.. always evolving...   but with the extra Pfizer we would apparently stay on track to hit vaccination targets by July 1st.      It all makes me dizzy with the constant head spinning!  lol


----------



## pigletto

Yep ! It’s been a rollercoaster hasn’t it ? Official announcement was just made and we will get our second AZ shots ! It looks to be going in the order we got them and they are being given for the 12 week mark so the vast majority of us will qualify for second shot around mid July I think .
Mid July .. fully vaccinated !!!!! I can hardly believe it !!


----------



## bcwife76

pigletto said:


> Yep ! It’s been a rollercoaster hasn’t it ? Official announcement was just made and we will get our second AZ shots ! It looks to be going in the order we got them and they are being given for the 12 week mark so the vast majority of us will qualify for second shot around mid July I think .
> Mid July .. fully vaccinated !!!!! I can hardly believe it !!


It really DOES feel like that light at the end of the tunnel is getting quite bright, doesn't it? I just hope that other provinces follow suit with regards to AZ and dosing. If BC goes by 16 weeks then we won't get our second shots til mid August, I would LOVE to be fully vaccinated by mid July!!!


----------



## samsteele

Starwind said:


> Are you sure its AZ ?


Know you must be right as heard the same press release. When I went to double check, the Shoppers link with the email no longer works. But hoping that 2nd AZ doses available soon. Saw crawler this morning that appointments for 2nd AZ should be available to book in Ontario next week.


----------



## samsteele

OnceUponATime15 said:


> tempered with the news that Moderna has not submitted a plan for the six million doses that Canada was shorted a month ago.. and they are cautioning that there could be further delays in promised upcoming shipments


Yes worried for parents and aunt who received their 1st Moderna shots months ago and now anxious for news that they can book their appointment for the 2nd Moderna. They are all in their 70s and definitely do not want to consider mixing and matching with Pfizer. Happy for AZ news but one hand giveth and one hand taketh away.


----------



## crazymomof4

Anyone afraid of needles and wanting to ensure a virtually painless experience, I'd recommend this:  Request that the person administering to please "dart" the needle in quickly.  This is the proper way to give an IM injection as was taught to me years ago (I'm an RN).  I've seen some (news footage on TV) giving in this manner:  place the tip of the needle on the skin surface and push in slowly from there.  This is unnecessarily painful for the recipient!!  I've given many injections using the "dart-like" technique, and was often told "That didn't hurt at all" or "you're done? I didn't even feel it"   I've _received_ injections given using the quick, dart-like and the slow-push technique and OMG! what a difference in the amount of pain.  The level of pain with the slow-push method is far from unbearable, but it's completely unnecessary!   It works on the same principle as removing a band-aid quickly.


----------



## samsteele

bababear_50 said:


> Virtual Dr. appt this morning.
> My Dr. recommends that I get a second shot of the AZ.
> 
> So now to wait for the Shoppers to call.
> 12 week in between shots = June 17th
> 16 weeks in between shots =July 17th.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Think you may be in luck!

CBC announcing that 2nd AZ shot available for booking next week but just for those who had their 1st AZ in early to mid March. Probably as part of a pilot project or through their family md. The rest of us may have to wait until later this summer when Ontario finalizes its plans re more AZ vaccine arriving and mixing with Pfizer. Makes sense as only limited AZ doses now and they want it to go to those who have at least 10 wks on the clock.

CBC link:
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/covid-19-ontario-may-21-2021-astrazeneca-vaccine-1.6035595


----------



## bababear_50

Just called my Shoppers Pharmacy and they have not been told of any info regarding how much AZ they are getting and not received any info on how people are to book. They had been originally told the Gov would contact people via email .
Bit of a mess up.
I was in the March 10-19 group reported.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Just called my Shoppers Pharmacy and they have not been told of any info regarding how much AZ they are getting and not received any info on how people are to book. They had been originally told the Gov would contact people via email .
> Bit of a mess up.
> I was in the March 10-19 group reported.



Me too.  I'm hoping that we can just book at any Shoppers to get it done.


----------



## Fellowship9798

Like others out in BC I got my kids (14 and 16) registered for the vaccination list on Wednesday evening and then by yesterday (Thursday) night got teh text to make an appointment booking. So they are now booked for Tuesday the 25th.

That all went much faster than I expected after hearing earlier this week they would be announcing plans for 12+. It will be great to have a household with everyone vaccinated with a first shot. Throw away all the masks and start touching and licking everything!!! (Not really, but hooray nonetheless).


----------



## OnceUponATime15

samsteele said:


> Yes worried for parents and aunt who received their 1st Moderna shots months ago and now anxious for news that they can book their appointment for the 2nd Moderna. They are all in their 70s and definitely do not want to consider mixing and matching with Pfizer. Happy for AZ news but one hand giveth and one hand taketh away.



I’m right there with you.. My Mom is about to turn 93 and also received Moderna back in March and is set to receive dose number two in very early July.  I’m hoping that the logistics can be sorted in time.  Mom is not at all comfortable with the idea of mixing brands.


----------



## damo

From what I've read, mixing the mRNA vaccines is not an issue since they are very similar.  It is mixing the mRNA vaccine with the AstraZeneca that is the issue.


----------



## Nahanni

FYI York Region website is now open for 12+. Monday slots were still available a couple of hours ago when I booked the kids.

Edit: Should have posted earlier (had to work) or re-checked before commenting.  Appointments widely available for King location and some others are limited.  Our site is currently full.


----------



## bababear_50

I just received this from Rexall
BUT
I am not sure if I can go to a Rexall or if it has to be original Pharmacy (Shoppers Drug Mart).
No email from Shoppers yet

Quote from email
​
AstraZeneca Update Notice: The Ontario Government announced today that we are proceeding with providing second doses of AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine. The Ministry of Health has advised that receiving a second dose after 10 weeks is safe and effective. People who received a first dose between March 10 and March 19, 2021 are eligible to receive a second dose at select Rexall pharmacies starting May 24, 2021. More information on locations and process for receiving a 2nd dose will be provided soon.


Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I'm keenly waiting for an answer to that question as well Mel. 

Do we need to go to the original provider for our second dose?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*here's the 2 emails from Rexall,  they both say that the pharmacy we got our 1st shots at will reach out to us when it's time for our 2nd. The first email clearly says we'll get it at the same pharmacy*
* *
*in the  most recent one it also says they will reach out
*


----------



## bababear_50

The article I just read says
Quote
"Dr. David Williams, the province's chief medical officer of health, said Friday that those who received the first dose of AstraZeneca between March 10 and March 19 during a pilot project at pharmacies and some doctor's offices in several Ontario communities will be first in line to receive their second dose.
Starting next week, those people could opt to receive the second dose at a 10-week interval - the recommended interval is 12 weeks -
in order to use up the 45,000 doses currently in refrigerators in pharmacies and family doctors' offices that will expire in 10 days. Another 10,000 doses are set to expire next month.
The CEO of the Ontario Pharmacists Association said work is underway to collect and reallocate doses to pharmacies that need to administer the doses to people in the early March cohort.
While it will be a logistical challenge to ensure none of the shots are wasted, Justin Bates said he is optimistic it can be done.
He expects that pharmacies will begin administering the shots by Wednesday."

Full article here
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...19-as-second-dose/ar-AAKeWyi?ocid=hplocalnews
So I guess this is why they want the people that got the vaccine March 10-19 (that 10 day time period) to be first to use up this stock before it goes bad.
Then they will move along from there.
Oh well I guess we wait.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## quandrea

ottawamom said:


> I'm keenly waiting for an answer to that question as well Mel.
> 
> Do we need to go to the original provider for our second dose?


My home pharmacy, where I didn’t get my first dose, said I can come to them for my second.


----------



## TommyJK

My kids (12 and 15) got their jabs today.  So the vaccine Hunger Games have finally ended in our house and now we wait to get contacted for our eventual second shots.


----------



## pangyal

DS was dragged down to the waterfront by yours truly today for a pop-up that suddenly opened up for everyone 12+ regardless of health history or postal code around 3pm. THANK YOU Vaccine Hunters for the tireless work they’re doing by posting all of these! The line at the pop-up was definitely growing when we left around 5 as word spread. And with the news that they’re opening up eligibility for 12+ on Sunday here in Ontario…yes, I definitely agree that the light at the end of this tunnel keeps getting brighter! Now I just wish they would start booking second doses ASAP for anyone over 70 and that they would make an announcement about the decision regarding mixing vaccine types.


----------



## TommyJK

pangyal said:


> ...Now I just wish they would start booking second doses ASAP for anyone over 70 and that they would make an announcement about the decision regarding mixing vaccine types.



I think this will all happen soon/quickly as supply keeps growing and we get through first shots for most people soon.  I'd wager that the wait for the 2nd does will be ~12 weeks as opposed to the max 16 weeks.  With number of doses administered so far  and the current pace (and expected deliveries) there will have been enough supply to give both shots to 85% of everyone 12+ by August 1st.  Indeed that light at the end of the tunnel keeps getting brighter.


----------



## damo

Shopper's website says they will be contacting people who are eligible for the second dose AZ.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

NS said by the end of next week 12+ will be ready to go.


----------



## quandrea

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> NS said by the end of next week 12+ will be ready to go.


Are they doing born in 2009 or 12 at time of shot?


----------



## Starwind

bababear_50 said:


> I just received this from Rexall
> BUT
> I am not sure if I can go to a Rexall or if it has to be original Pharmacy (Shoppers Drug Mart).
> No email from Shoppers yet
> 
> Quote from email
> ​
> 
> AstraZeneca Update Notice: The Ontario Government announced today that we are proceeding with providing second doses of AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine. The Ministry of Health has advised that receiving a second dose after 10 weeks is safe and effective. People who received a first dose between March 10 and March 19, 2021 are eligible to receive a second dose at select Rexall pharmacies starting May 24, 2021. More information on locations and process for receiving a 2nd dose will be provided soon.
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



See CBC article: https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/astra-zeneca-rollout-next-week-second-dose-ontario-1.6036054

Per the article, not all of the original pharmacies will be receiving vaccine for the second AZ doses, so if you are in the cohort announced as eligible for the second AZ dose:

_How do I get my dose? 

People eligible for the second dose should reach out to the location where they received the first one.

Some participating pharmacies may also begin sending out notifications directly, said Justin Bates with the Ontario Pharmacists Association (OPA).

Not all of the 325 original pharmacies will be giving out second doses, said Bates. According to the OPA, anyone whose pharmacy is not participating will be given the opportunity to reach out to another that is taking part._


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just spit balling here over the strict adherence to age 12 in some areas of the country (Ontario specifically but maybe others as well?) I'm basing this on my own experience accessing my treatments. I was getting them at one of the teaching hospitals in Toronto connected to UHN and as such my protocol was outside of the one that has been approved by the Ontario Ministry of Health. Even though I had been receiving the exact same treatment for 7 years and it has been peer-reviewed and published, is approved by the FDA it isn't one of the 2 that  has been approved here and as such the hospital simply can't turn that one switch or they will lose their certification. 

Based on the above example I'm wondering if the strict adherence is due to the fact that the vaccine has been approved for 12 and over? I'm aware that for all of the other age groups they have been going by year of birth not date of shot but is this the possible reasoning behind this specific hard-fast ruling? Aren't all of the vaccines still being considered as "emergency use" type of thing meaning they need to follow some type of set guidelines? Perhaps the line in the sand is due to the phrase "12 and over"?*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

quandrea said:


> Are they doing born in 2009 or 12 at time of shot?



Our booking site makes you type in your current age, and if you don't qualify you cant proceed to the next step in the process. So likely age at the time of trying to book.


----------



## Starwind

Donald - my hero said:


> *Based on the above example I'm wondering if the strict adherence is due to the fact that the vaccine has been approved for 12 and over? I'm aware that for all of the other age groups they have been going by year of birth not date of shot but is this the possible reasoning behind this specific hard-fast ruling? Aren't all of the vaccines still being considered as "emergency use" type of thing meaning they need to follow some type of set guidelines? Perhaps the line in the sand is due to the phrase "12 and over"?*



Yes.

12 and over means 12 and over, not turning 12 three months from now. Strict adherance.

When they were opening up the windows they could go by year of birth because all they were doing was opening access [due to demand being higher than lmited supply, so they had to prioritize access], it had nothing to with the approval of the vaccine itself -- the vaccine was e.g. approved for age 16+ or age 18+. So if they allow anyone 20+ but do it by birth year so some 19-turning-20's are eligible too, no problem, they are still 16+ or 18+ so within the approved age range.


----------



## quandrea

Starwind said:


> Yes.
> 
> 12 and over means 12 and over, not turning 12 three months from now. Strict adherance.
> 
> When they were opening up the windows they could go by year of birth because all they were doing was opening access [due to demand being higher than lmited supply, so they had to prioritize access], it had nothing to with the approval of the vaccine itself -- the vaccine was e.g. approved for age 16+ or age 18+. So if they allow anyone 20+ but do it by birth year so some 19-turning-20's are eligible too, no problem, they are still 16+ or 18+ so within the approved age range.


nm


----------



## hdrolfe

Actually it was 16 as of December 31st according to the official documentation, so no, it isn't 12 means 12. Regardless, do as you please but do not presume to know what is best for others, nor what is best for their kids.


----------



## bcwife76

Starwind said:


> Yes.
> 
> 12 and over means 12 and over, not turning 12 three months from now. Strict adherance.
> 
> When they were opening up the windows they could go by year of birth because all they were doing was opening access [due to demand being higher than lmited supply, so they had to prioritize access], it had nothing to with the approval of the vaccine itself -- the vaccine was e.g. approved for age 16+ or age 18+. So if they allow anyone 20+ but do it by birth year so some 19-turning-20's are eligible too, no problem, they are still 16+ or 18+ so within the approved age range.


That's not how it is here in BC. It's anyone born in 2009 and earlier, which means turning 12 this year. My oldest is 12 (13 in summer) but I've got friends who have registered their kids (and now have booked appts) who do not turn 12 until later this year. ON might be following that strict "12 means 12" but other provinces are not.


----------



## gisele2

I am proud of every person who got vaccinated. Thank you .

I am also vaccinated and can not wait to go back to Disney !!!!!


----------



## pigletto

Booking opens up for my 17 year old today (he's not 18 until 2022). The article I read said 8am but here I am, at 7 am on a Sunday, waiting to book.  I couldn't sleep because I'm nervous and got up at the crack of dawn.


----------



## quandrea

gisele2 said:


> I am proud of every person who got vaccinated. Thank you .
> 
> I am also vaccinated and can not wait to go back to Disney !!!!!


When my twins got vaccinated yesterday, the dr who did it thanked them for doing their part to end the pandemic. It was lovely.


----------



## pigletto

quandrea said:


> When my twins got vaccinated yesterday, the dr who did it thanked them for doing their part to end the pandemic. It was lovely.


I'm so happy to hear you got appointments!!  I know it was worrying you. Yay!!


----------



## Hopeful8

I was able to book my kids in before the 8am time opening this morning!  Happy to have gotten an appt June 9th!


----------



## pigletto

Hopeful8 said:


> I was able to book my kids in before the 8am time opening this morning!  Happy to have gotten an appt June 9th!


Edited...
Got his appointments booked!! He goes on May 31st for his first, and September 20th for his second!


----------



## grantclaire

My DW and our 3 adult kids now have had our first shot!  I am concerned about my wifes two sisters age 59 and 62 who are hesitant about the vaccine and have not yet booked an appt.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DH still hasn't even made an inch towards getting it. He is 46.   And he is starting back to work June 1 from being off over a year from a back injury.  Did I mention he is a residential installer and will be going to people's homes?! ugh


----------



## ellbell

Got on at 10am this morning to book for my 17 year old and got an appointment for this Friday the 28th at 5.  Everyone eligible to have a shot in my house will now have a first shot before June.


----------



## azrivest

50% of Canadians have now received at least 1 COVID-19 vaccine dose
https://globalnews.ca/news/7869801/canada-covid-50-percent-vaccinated/


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> DH still hasn't even made an inch towards getting it. He is 46.   And he is starting back to work June 1 from being off over a year from a back injury.  Did I mention he is a residential installer and will be going to people's homes?! ugh


I just found out that my DIL to be isn't going to do anything about a vaccine until the fall. Her dad is a conspiracy theorist and she says she'll feel more comfortable giving it a bit more time. She is off for the summer studying at home. Her mom got the vaccine and we're all done 1st shots so hopefully that will convince her over time. 

DS got his appointment today for June 26th. He also works from home and doesn't feel comfortable searching for an earlier date. (feels he would be taking the vaccine away from someone who can't work from home) Oh well at least he has the appointment. Onward and upward one step at a time.

The other two boys are already jabbed so that is a relief.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And just to say, I am all for people making informed decisions because there is a lot of information out there now, good and not so good.  So I get all of the hesitation.  Heck, I would be lying if I said I wasn't a tad concerned about the potential effects down the road.


----------



## TammyLynn33

DD15 just got hers today . So thankful. All 3 eligible in the house are done ..


----------



## JETSDAD

I was up just after 5AM and was already able to book my daughter (16) for June 4th.  Since then I've been able to move it up a couple of times and now have it booked for May 29th.  She's really looking forward to getting it even though she dreads needles.


----------



## ottawamom

Tell your daughter this was one needle I didn't even feel going in or coming out. No soreness at all until 48hours afterwards and then only to the touch.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Just called my Shoppers Pharmacy and they have not been told of any info regarding how much AZ they are getting and not received any info on how people are to book. They had been originally told the Gov would contact people via email .
> Bit of a mess up.
> I was in the March 10-19 group reported.



Talked to Shoppers Drug Mart near the Food Terminal where we received our first AZ vaccine on March 16th and they said that the second vaccines are only available for those before us  and that we would hear something in July.  Apparently they are just trying to get rid of the vaccines that expire the end of this month. 

I don't mind waiting until my 12 weeks are up (June 8) but I sure hope it isn't going much past that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*just read this awesome post by our city's doctor regarding the 2nd jab of the AZ I've shared a few of her posts before and I know others have as well.  The info is specific to our health unit regarding supply but still has great insight into timing 

Waiting for the 2nd AZ jab*


----------



## bababear_50

My 12 weeks would be Wednesday June 9th . 2021 and I am ok with waiting.
Thanks for sharing the article Jacqueline.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

JETSDAD said:


> I was up just after 5AM and was already able to book my daughter (16) for June 4th.  Since then I've been able to move it up a couple of times and now have it booked for May 29th.  She's really looking forward to getting it even though she dreads needles.



DD15 got hers Friday and she’s a tough thing ( ran cross country on a cracked femur ) she’s been guarding her arm all day and almost in tears several times..she keeps saying she knew it would hurt but didn’t expect it to be achy down to her hand.
I would be honest and tell her everyone is different and reacts differently . If you tell her it’s nothing and she reacts hard , you’ll feel bad . We got ice cream today and cuddled a lot.. 
You just never know.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am going for mine this morning!


----------



## Funfire240

DH and I are full vaccinated.  I registered DD13 for tomorrow for her first shot.  Her friend who is a year younger just received her first one last week and didn't do too bad but had a sore arm, headache and nausea that lasted about 24 hours.  I'm hoping DD fairs well as DH and I did good with only the sore arm and I had some tiredness after the 2nd one.  We both had Pfizer too.  Now to wait until DS11 can be eligible and we will get him his too.


----------



## Frozen2014

DS16 got his first shot last week.  I thought for sure I'd have to cancel his piano lesson the next day but he was fine. 

DD turns 12 next month....so we will try and register her right after her birthday.  DH wanted to sign her up *on* her birthday...so cruel, especially as she is terrified of needles.  So happy she'll make the age cut off.  Hopefully Pfizer will get approved for the younger ones in the not so distant future.


----------



## Mikey15

Frozen2014 said:


> DD turns 12 next month....so we will try and register her right after her birthday. DH wanted to sign her up *on* her birthday...so cruel, especially as she is terrified of needles. So happy she'll make the age cut off. Hopefully Pfizer will get approved for the younger ones in the not so distant future.



I've heard there's some mixed success at the pop-up clinics, but as far as I know you can book her now in Ontario even if she's still 11. They're booking kids as long as they're _turning _12 this year (2009 year of birth or earlier).


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Our youngest ds got his shot yesterday.  He wanted it as soon as he could.  He said " if it means we can get back to some sort of normal again Mom, I'm just going to do it"  I'm proud of him for getting it.  So far, he just has a sore arm, and nothing else.  Because he is already 18, he received the Moderna.  if they are under 18 and older than 50 (I think) they get Pfizer now.  This is Alberta.


----------



## Frozen2014

Mikey15 said:


> I've heard there's some mixed success at the pop-up clinics, but as far as I know you can book her now in Ontario even if she's still 11. They're booking kids as long as they're _turning _12 this year (2009 year of birth or earlier).


Thanks.  From what I see this morning, you can currently book out to Jun 8th. My daughter turns 12 mid June so looks like we have to wait another week and a half to do the booking (i.e. for date opened up after she turns 12)


----------



## Starwind

Sister got her second dose of Pfizer today due to being essential healthcare working in a category eligible for "early" second dose.  First member of the family to have two doses - *happy dance*.  She is not scheduled to work for the next few days, but we are all hoping the side effects are minimal [first dose landed her in bed the next day].


----------



## ronandannette

Big yay!! DH got his second dose (Pfizer) yesterday and will officially classify as fully vaccinated in 13 days!! Small boo  at hour 18 the side effects hit him; fever, fatigue, joint pain - the whole bit. He's taken Advil and a nap and now feels a little better.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just had my first dose of Pfizer yesterday and I had a crazy weird headache, fatigue and some tingling in my fingers.  Still had a headache today and it comes and goes, but less each time.


----------



## damo

Woot!  Ontario 3.6% positivity rate!!!

What are BC and Alberta at?  I assume it is lower since they are opening?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just got DD12 booked for June 16.


----------



## Mikey15

Kingston region is starting to have "drive up" clinics with the extra doses now hitting the region (they're sending more everywhere now after 2 weeks of focusing on hotspots). We're both booked for tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## kerreyn

damo said:


> Woot!  Ontario 3.6% positivity rate!!!
> 
> What are BC and Alberta at?  I assume it is lower since they are opening?



As of May 27, AB is at a 57.6% for first dose vaccinations, and a 6.5% positivity rate for covid cases.
Kenney says we *should* be able to fully open June 28th-ish if everything keeps going the way it has been.

Edited because my math sucks...


----------



## JETSDAD

DD16 got her first shot today.  My wife and I got our first shots a few weeks ago but our daughter's 2nd dose is scheduled ahead of ours.  They're trying to get both doses into that age group before school starts in Sept.  We homeschool so it makes no difference to us but she's happy to get that out of the way before our scheduled vacation.


----------



## damo

So the new second shot guidelines say ... "Anyone who received Astrazeneca from March 21 onward will become eligible on May 31 at a 12-week interval from their first dose."

No information for those who received Astrazeneca before March 21.

So confusing.


----------



## ottawamom

And where are we going to get those shots. According to the wording this morning it will be up to us to find a location that is giving AZ and sign up. More waitlists....


----------



## quandrea

ottawamom said:


> And where are we going to get those shots. According to the wording this morning it will be up to us to find a location that is giving AZ and sign up. More waitlists....


Yes. Terribly laid out.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Or are they going to allow the AZ people to get one of the other shots for a second dose?


----------



## hdrolfe

FigmentSpark said:


> Or are they going to allow the AZ people to get one of the other shots for a second dose?



I think they said they are still looking at that? I guess they have some time? before everyone is at 12 weeks. My 12 weeks is mid-July. Though I guess it is almost June already.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have a feeling that the second dose for all of the vaccines is going to be a circus...especially for those of us who had the AstraZeneca as the first dose.  This roll out has been nothing short of disappointment, failures on communication and not real leaders or plans for this whole circus.


----------



## pigletto

If you go on the government website it outlines that 254,500 AstraZeneca vaccines were delivered to Ontario this past week alone . I know it’s confusing and disheartening and I get frustrated too , but so far we are not only hitting all the timelines and dates we were promised , we are exceeding them . So that’s a positive . We are almost there . 

https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...vid-19-vaccine-treatment/vaccine-rollout.html


----------



## quandrea

I read that if we end up mixing the AZ with a mRNA vaccine, that those people will get two mRNA vaccines. So basically starting over. I don’t want that. I want a second AZ.


----------



## bababear_50

JMHO (Just My Honest Opinion)
I am hoping NACI comes out with a statement soon,, do people who got the first AZ dose have a choice of getting another
Vaccine if they choose to? 
Can the AZ be mixed safely with Pfizer or Moderna?

What do they say about they say about
second dose and 
" rare blood clotting syndrome known as Vaccine-Induced Immune Thrombotic Thrombocytopenia (VITT) linked to the AstraZeneca vaccine"

I have a few weeks and I'd like to know more.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> If you go on the government website it outlines that 254,500 AstraZeneca vaccines were delivered to Ontario this past week alone . I know it’s confusing and disheartening and I get frustrated too , but so far we are not only hitting all the timelines and dates we were promised , we are exceeding them . So that’s a positive . We are almost there .
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...vid-19-vaccine-treatment/vaccine-rollout.html



Hi Hon
Do forecast Vaccines actually mean they were delivered?
I thought India was not delivering any AZ Vaccines,,where did these ones come from?
Thanks
Hugs
Mel


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Since my Regional public health unit has its own booking site and doesn’t use the provincial site... I’m waiting for them to update our booking site with info on how to get my Mom’s (80 & up) second dose accelerated.  

Like most other things in the roll out of vaccinations and re opening strategies..  it’s all as clear as, _mud.  _smh.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@bababear_50  I believe that the province has been procuring the AZ doses that other provinces have decided not to utilize.  They are in the process of checking each dose for quality assurance before releasing them to be used.  These doses expire on Monday May 31/21


----------



## bababear_50

OnceUponATime15 said:


> @bababear_50  I believe that the province has been procuring the AZ doses that other provinces have decided not to utilize.  They are in the process of checking each dose for quality assurance before releasing them to be used.  These doses expire on Monday May 31/21


Thanks for the info.
I hope none of those doses get wasted.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

It would be an absolute sin if any of them do get "wasted". Technically anyone who is 28 days past their initial injection should be good with the next dose. (original dosing guidelines per manufacturer)

I would hope if there are any available at say 4:00pm on the 31st that they put the call out for the general population past 28 days (from 1st injection) to come get their shot.

But then again that would be logical so it likely won't happen.


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I hope none of those doses get wasted.
> Hugs
> Mel


I think they opened up the doses of AZ that was about to expire on the 31st to the first groups that got AZ this week.
And this is just a hunch but the US is still sitting on a ton of AZ they aren’t using AND have the ability to  produce it . We will have access to that most likely . Nothing official yet so we wait and see.


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> I think they opened up the doses of AZ that was about to expire on the 31st to the first groups that got AZ this week.
> And this is just a hunch but the US is still sitting on a ton of AZ they aren’t using AND have the ability to  produce it . We will have access to that most likely . Nothing official yet so we wait and see.



Yeah the only problem is they forgot to check with the Pharmacies first ,,,and put a plan into place to deliver the vaccines to the pharmacies. I have called 15 places and they do not have any Vaccine doses. They haven't even been given a timeline of when and how many they will be getting.
https://covid-19.ontario.ca/vaccine-locationsI am part of that 1st group.

Hugs
Mel

This is what Rexall is posting
If you received the first dose of AstraZeneca/COVISHIELD at a Rexall location in the Toronto, Windsor, or Kingston Public Health Unit, prior to March 20, 2021, *you are already on our waitlist* and will be contacted by e-mail or text to book an appointment based on when you received your first dose. Vaccine supply is limited and allocated by the Ministry. If you did not receive your first dose of AstraZeneca/COVISHIELD from Rexall prior to March 20, 2021, you may join our waitlist at Rexall.ca/COVID-19/vaccines. Vaccine supply is limited; you will only be contacted if vaccine is available.

As of May 26, 2021, second dose vaccines may not be substituted. This may change in the coming weeks as new data becomes available.

This is what Shoppers is posting
A very limited supply of AstraZeneca has been released by the government of Ontario to be used as second doses only. Given the small amount, these vaccines will be available in select stores (in Kingston, Toronto and Windsor) starting May 25.

Eligible patients are ONLY those who received a first dose of AstraZeneca between March 10-19.

Stores with vaccines will be reaching out to eligible patients to book appointments for next week. We will continue to contact patients if more doses are made available.

This is an IND Pharmacy
*AstraZeneca vaccine update*
*Important message from Islington Medical Pharmacy
We are aware of the recent announcement that individuals who received their first dose of AstraZeneca between March 10-19 may be eligible for a second dose during the week of May 24, at an interval of 10 weeks. At this time we have not yet received supply of AstraZeneca vaccines, however we will reach out to eligible individuals once doses are received with regards to rescheduling second dose appointments.
Please do not call the pharmacy regarding this matter – emails will be sent out based on the number of doses received.
Thank you for your patience as we navigate these changes and work towards getting Ontarians vaccinated as soon as possible.*


----------



## TommyJK

quandrea said:


> I read that if we end up mixing the AZ with a mRNA vaccine, that those people will get two mRNA vaccines. So basically starting over. I don’t want that. I want a second AZ.



Where did you read this?  This isn't what I have been seeing in any of the studies they are waiting on to decide if mixing will be allowed.  The studies out of the UK and Spain where this has been going on is with a single AZ followed by a single mRNA.  And the results of those studies have been really good so far and likely to be adopted (with early results showing the mixing is even more effecacious than 2 AZ's)

Recent article:
https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...ccine-doses-may-increase-antibodies-1.5435789
Some key quotes:

"In the study, shots of the Pfizer-BioNtech vaccine were delivered to around 440 people under the age of 60 who had already received AstraZeneca as their first shot.   The early results were similar to those from a U.K. study two weeks ago, finding that the combination was ultimately safe.......  And they found that the mixed schedule of doses seemed to jolt the immune system into producing many more antibodies. "


----------



## quandrea

TommyJK said:


> Where did you read this?  This isn't what I have been seeing in any of the studies they are waiting on to decide if mixing will be allowed.  The studies out of the UK and Spain where this has been going on is with a single AZ followed by a single mRNA.  And the results of those studies have been really good so far and likely to be adopted (with early results showing the mixing is even more effecacious than 2 AZ's)
> 
> Recent article:
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...ccine-doses-may-increase-antibodies-1.5435789
> Some key quotes:
> 
> "In the study, shots of the Pfizer-BioNtech vaccine were delivered to around 440 people under the age of 60 who had already received AstraZeneca as their first shot.   The early results were similar to those from a U.K. study two weeks ago, finding that the combination was ultimately safe.......  And they found that the mixed schedule of doses seemed to jolt the immune system into producing many more antibodies. "


I wish I could remember. It was earlier this week. Probably cbc website as I check there a few times a day. Sorry I can’t cite my source.

Just checked around a bit. I texted a friend about it on Tuesday. NACI released the information.


----------



## bababear_50

Still no email from Shoppers or direction as to where to get a shot.
Oh well sooner or later I'll get a shot of some sort.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Breaking news just now on CP24..   Health Canada has extended the expiration date of the AZ shots on hand to July 1st 2021.
No word on how that decision was arrived at.

Not sure how I feel about this.  I need to know that this was done in conjunction with the manufacturer who set the initial expiration date... and why it is suddenly not expiring on Monday.   Colour me concerned.


----------



## bababear_50

Seriously can they cast any more doubt on the AZ Vaccine,, color me concerned toooo!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ellbell

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Breaking news just now on CP24..   Health Canada has extended the expiration date of the AZ shots on hand to July 1st 2021.
> No word on how that decision was arrived at.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this.  I need to know that this was done in conjunction with the manufacturer who set the initial expiration date... and why it is suddenly not expiring on Monday.   Colour me concerned.


Kinda glad that I won't be eligible until mid july under current guidelines.


----------



## quandrea

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Breaking news just now on CP24..   Health Canada has extended the expiration date of the AZ shots on hand to July 1st 2021.
> No word on how that decision was arrived at.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this.  I need to know that this was done in conjunction with the manufacturer who set the initial expiration date... and why it is suddenly not expiring on Monday.   Colour me concerned.


Shaking my head....I’ve just finished a week and a half of dealing with government agencies and I am so disillusioned and disappointed as a citizen. This just adds to those feelings. Without exception, every level of government, including Health Canada has disappointed me to no end.

The extension is probably fine—most drugs are good well past their best before date, but the optics and communication are so poor.

Maybe Health Canada can just arbitrarily modify the 12+ vaccine guidelines....just saying...


----------



## Starwind

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Breaking news just now on CP24..   Health Canada has extended the expiration date of the AZ shots on hand to July 1st 2021.
> No word on how that decision was arrived at.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this.  I need to know that this was done in conjunction with the manufacturer who set the initial expiration date... and why it is suddenly not expiring on Monday.   Colour me concerned.



Not a fulsome answer, but see CBC: Health Canada extends expiry date for thousands of AstraZeneca doses https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/astrazeneca-covid19-vaccine-expiry-date-1.6045685


----------



## FigmentSpark

Just because I can get an extra week out of my milk past it's best before date doesn't mean I want to trust a lifesaving vaccine past it's best before date.

I am pro-vaccine.  But I agree, the government is not making me feel confident that it's got MY best interests in mind.  Really bad optics here.


----------



## AdamsMum

I just got my second dose of the AZ vaccine today.  I've been quite concerned about side effects, but once you've had your first dose, you really have no choice.  I'm really disappointed in the messaging from the government and medical experts on this.  One night I saw a panel of 3 doctors on CP24 talking about the AZ vaccine.  Before it ended each one was asked would they take AZ if it were offered to them today?  Each one of them said no, and wouldn't recommend it for their families.  How can they say that, and almost in the same breath say members of the public should go ahead with it, because it's a good vaccine?  I guess they took the "hypocritical" oath.  Anyway for what it's worth, I'm fully vaccinated now.
ETA-I got my vaccine at Rexall.  Was on their wait list and received a text on Thursday asking me to book an appointment. I'm impressed with their service.


----------



## quandrea

AdamsMum said:


> I just got my second dose of the AZ vaccine today.  I've been quite concerned about side effects, but once you've had your first dose, you really have no choice.  I'm really disappointed in the messaging from the government and medical experts on this.  One night I saw a panel of 3 doctors on CP24 talking about the AZ vaccine.  Before it ended each one was asked would they take AZ if it were offered to them today?  Each one of them said no, and wouldn't recommend it for their families.  How can they say that, and almost in the same breath say members of the public should go ahead with it, because it's a good vaccine?  I guess they took the "hypocritical" oath.  Anyway for what it's worth, I'm fully vaccinated now.
> ETA-I got my vaccine at Rexall.  Was on their wait list and received a text on Thursday asking me to book an appointment. I'm impressed with their service.


So angry at the optics, not you.


----------



## E&Cmom

I am booked for my second dose ( Phizer) next week.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Seriously can they cast any more doubt on the AZ Vaccine,, color me concerned toooo!
> Hugs
> Mel




This is really poor and irresponsible management of the process.  I think I would just rather take my chances with a second dose of Pfizer now.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> This is really poor and irresponsible management of the process.  I think I would just rather take my chances with a second dose of Pfizer now.


Agree!


----------



## bcwife76

damo said:


> This is really poor and irresponsible management of the process.  I think I would just rather take my chances with a second dose of Pfizer now.


Me too!!


----------



## bcwife76

Our oldest daughter (12, soon to be 13) got her first shot today  She was nervous at first, but once they administered it she was happy and excited! I told I was proud of her for doing the right thing, not only protecting herself but those around her who are unable to get it at this time (including her 10 yr old sister.)


----------



## quandrea

damo said:


> This is really poor and irresponsible management of the process.  I think I would just rather take my chances with a second dose of Pfizer now.


So here is a question— if we got AZ as a first dose, when and where can we get Pfizer as a second dose, providing of course, the data shows that will be allowed?  I’ve been following this all closely and that issue is as clear as mid to me. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Madame

quandrea said:


> So here is a question— if we got AZ as a first dose, when and where can we get Pfizer as a second dose, providing of course, the data shows that will be allowed?  I’ve been following this all closely and that issue is as clear as mid to me. Any help would be appreciated.


NACI is waiting on UK mixed-dose study results due “sometime in June” before it will be allowed (or disallowed).


----------



## SCCNJ

I am another AZ first dose waiting for Pfizer.


----------



## mort1331

busy shot week for our family. My dd14 had her 1st on thurs, my dw had her 2nd on thur and I was able to get my 2nd today. Pfizer for the girls and moderna for me. My wife and I were both moved up about a month. Execpt for sore arms and tired they were good, Need to see how I feel tomorrow,,might not feel well enough to goto work,,,lol.


----------



## pigletto

Im not sure if I will be getting a second dose of AZ.  I’m still waiting and watching.


*edited longer post. More personal info than I was comfortable with .


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Im not sure if I will be getting a second dose of AZ.  I’m still waiting and watching.
> 
> 
> *edited longer post. More personal info than I was comfortable with .


Dang and I missed it, LOL
Hugs Hon
Not an easy decision for any of us.
Go with your heart.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## von Monster

CBC has an updated article on the AZ expiry extension - Health Canada extends expiry date for thousands of AstraZeneca-Oxford doses | CBC News 

Key quote:


> Kerry Bowman, a bioethicist at the University of Toronto, also welcomed the news on Saturday in an interview with CBC's Natasha Fatah.
> 
> "The fact that there won't be wastage is incredibly important," Bowman said.
> 
> Although the expiry date will likely "spook a lot of people," he said extreme caution is taken when setting original expiration dates.
> 
> "I wouldn't worry about that at all," Bowman said.



The media sells fear, they get paid per click. If it's not COVID, it's AZ. If it's not AZ, it's the variants. If it's not the variants it's travel and travellers. Take a deep breath, keep calm, and carry on. 

I'd take one if I was due, but my AZ update isn't until August or July with the updated Ontario timetable.


----------



## pigletto

von Monster said:


> CBC has an updated article on the AZ expiry extension - Health Canada extends expiry date for thousands of AstraZeneca-Oxford doses | CBC News
> 
> Key quote:
> 
> 
> The media sells fear, they get paid per click. If it's not COVID, it's AZ. If it's not AZ, it's the variants. If it's not the variants it's travel and travellers. Take a deep breath, keep calm, and carry on.
> 
> I'd take one if I was due, but my AZ update isn't until August or July with the updated Ontario timetable.


So much this.

What I had written was that a very close relative of mine used to run self funded volunteer medical clinics in an impoverished 3rd world nation and would bring volunteer nurses once or twice a year. They would go to pharmacies and manufactures of medicines in Canada and get expired stock donated for their trips . It wasn’t magically unsafe because it was newly expired. We just have very strict measures in place for safety and sales of medicines in Canada. Which is a good thing. But in this third would country these medicines saved lives . Their kids would die of things our kids get antibiotics for and go back to school after 48 hours . Sometimes our very strict quality measures can result in unnecessary waste.  

So I’m not worried about the expiry personally . I truly believe it would not be extended or offered to us if it was unsafe to do so after the expiry date. We aren’t talking years , just four weeks.


----------



## ellbell

pigletto said:


> So much this.
> 
> What I had written was that a very close relative of mine used to run self funded volunteer medical clinics in an impoverished 3rd world nation and would bring volunteer nurses once or twice a year. They would go to pharmacies and manufactures of medicines in Canada and get expired stock donated for their trips . It wasn’t magically unsafe because it was newly expired. We just have very strict measures in place for safety and sales of medicines in Canada. Which is a good thing. But in this third would country these medicines saved lives . Their kids would die of things our kids get antibiotics for and go back to school after 48 hours . Sometimes our very strict quality measures can result in unnecessary waste.
> 
> So I’m not worried about the expiry personally . I truly believe it would not be extended or offered to us if it was unsafe to do so after the expiry date. We aren’t talking years , just four weeks.


I'm not worried about less safe.  As with most medications once past the expiration date it starts to become less effective.  It may not happen immediately but I'd rather not gamble on it.


----------



## von Monster

pigletto said:


> So much this.
> 
> What I had written was that a very close relative of mine used to run self funded volunteer medical clinics in an impoverished 3rd world nation and would bring volunteer nurses once or twice a year. They would go to pharmacies and manufactures of medicines get expired stock . It wasn’t magically unsafe because it was newly expired. We just have very strict measures in place for safety and sales of medicines in Canada. Which is a good thing. But in this third would country these medicines saved lives . Their kids would die of things our kids get antibiotics for and go back to school after 48 hours .
> So I’m not worried about the expiry personally . I truly believe it would not be extended or offered to us if it was unsafe to do so after the expiry date. We aren’t talking years , just four weeks.



DW works for a FHT (Family Health Team); they gather up all the 'expired' meds and give them to MSF (Médecins Sans Frontières aka Doctors without Borders) which has it's own expiry date for various meds for use in the developing world. It just reminds me of the Seinfeld stand-up where he talks about expiry dates - Seinfeld on Buying Milk - YouTube. But great for your close relative - these places *need *these meds. From my understanding the date only refers to that which the manufacturer is willing to guarantee 100% of the med has not degraded, actual breakdown will not likely start for quite a long time after.

I like to say it's best before, not poison after . But to be honest if you don't have enough trust in Health Canada to be able to determine if the vaccines are expiring you already have problems.



ellbell said:


> I'm not worried about less safe.  As with most medications once past the expiration date it starts to become less effective.  It may not happen immediately but I'd rather not gamble on it.



It's the question of how far past it's expiry date before it starts to become less effective - looks like Health Canada did some tests and found zero breakdown and extended the date a month. These vaccines are very new and everything right now is a guess; AZ just stamped a date on the side that they were 100% comfortable with likely without any testing. I suspect given a few years worth of testing we'd find it's stable for months longer than the original date.

It's much like the Pfizer/BioNTech storage temperature change - everything right now is fluid as none of these vaccines have existed longer than a year. The normal decode worth of testing has been condensed so things are changing on the fly.


----------



## pigletto

ellbell said:


> I'm not worried about less safe.  As with most medications once past the expiration date it starts to become less effective.  It may not happen immediately but I'd rather not gamble on it.


I’m also not worried about less effective in a four week timeframe. I believe our health authorities have erred on the side of extreme caution throughout and would not recklessly give us ineffective vaccine. Half of the reason most of us were frustrated was because they paused use of AZ as the data changed. And frustrated that we have to wait because they aren’t mixing doses without concrete data .  I think they’ve shown they will make unpopular decisions to protect our health.


----------



## quandrea

pigletto said:


> So much this.
> 
> What I had written was that a very close relative of mine used to run self funded volunteer medical clinics in an impoverished 3rd world nation and would bring volunteer nurses once or twice a year. They would go to pharmacies and manufactures of medicines in Canada and get expired stock donated for their trips . It wasn’t magically unsafe because it was newly expired. We just have very strict measures in place for safety and sales of medicines in Canada. Which is a good thing. But in this third would country these medicines saved lives . Their kids would die of things our kids get antibiotics for and go back to school after 48 hours . Sometimes our very strict quality measures can result in unnecessary waste.
> 
> So I’m not worried about the expiry personally . I truly believe it would not be extended or offered to us if it was unsafe to do so after the expiry date. We aren’t talking years , just four weeks.


Agreed. Also true about fear buying clicks. Reminds me of a few years ago when Epi pens were in short supply. The pharmacy told me that studies had been done on epi pens that were years past due and they were still effective. The extension doesn’t bother me, it’s the endless inflammatory news.


----------



## pigletto

quandrea said:


> Agreed. Also true about fear buying clicks. Reminds me of a few years ago when Epi pens were in short supply. The pharmacy told me that studies had been done on epi pens that were years past due and they were still effective. The extension doesn’t bother me, it’s the endless inflammatory news.


There was a point mid pandemic that I had to literally make a rule for myself that I could only check certain news sources and I would only check 15 minutes a day . It was doing nothing for my mental health. It’s impossible not to get confused and scared and frustrated.


----------



## ellbell

pigletto said:


> I’m also not worried about less effective in a four week timeframe. I believe our health authorities have erred on the side of extreme caution throughout and would not recklessly give us ineffective vaccine. Half of the reason most of us were frustrated was because they paused use of AZ as the data changed. And frustrated that we have to wait because they aren’t mixing doses without concrete data .  I think they’ve shown they will make unpopular decisions to protect our health.


To be fair everything they are doing with these vaccines are largely untested.  While I am vaccinated and everyone else in my house is vaccinated I feel more comfortable at this point with extreme caution. It's not like these vaccines have years of data to back up all the theories. I believe they work because there is years of data to back up how vaccines work but things are changing an awful lot for me to trust that just extending the expiration date doesn't effect the vaccine in any way.  This is just my opinion though and by no means do I believe people shouldn't get it if they are comfortable with it, I'm just not and I'm glad I at this point don't have to make the choice.


----------



## von Monster

quandrea said:


> Agreed. Also true about fear buying clicks. Reminds me of a few years ago when Epi pens were in short supply. The pharmacy told me that studies had been done on epi pens that were years past due and they were still effective. The extension doesn’t bother me, it’s the endless inflammatory news.



This. It bothers me to no end - I almost get the CTV/Global/National Post/TorStar hysteria in order to drive clicks or viewers as it makes them money, but what really gets me going when the CBC does it. It lives off government funding, and compared to the BBC or even TVO/PBS it is sorely lacking.

Edit - compare anything on this page  - CBC.ca - or anything on CBCs news website  vs PBS NewsHour or FrontLine, pretty much anything on the BBC News segments, or the agenda on TVO and if it doesn't make you sad our national broadcaster cannot produce decent news content I don't know what to say.


----------



## von Monster

pigletto said:


> There was a point mid pandemic that I had to literally make a rule for myself that I could only check certain news sources and I would only check 15 minutes a day . It was doing nothing for my mental health. It’s impossible not to get confused and scared and frustrated.



I'm with you on this. Unfortunately our news media has let us down again in the search for profits. I highly recommend subscribing to PBS Passport, it's literally the best five bucks you'll spend every month to get quality news shows. IN SW Ontario your station would be WNED, but the PBS website will help direct you.


----------



## Debbie

DD (27) got her first vaccine-Moderna- today at Shoppers. She was scheduled for next Saturday with the PHU, but an opening came up and she decided to get 'er done.


----------



## pigletto

ellbell said:


> To be fair everything they are doing with these vaccines are largely untested.  While I am vaccinated and everyone else in my house is vaccinated I feel more comfortable at this point with extreme caution. It's not like these vaccines have years of data to back up all the theories. I believe they work because there is years of data to back up how vaccines work but things are changing an awful lot for me to trust that just extending the expiration date doesn't effect the vaccine in any way.  This is just my opinion though and by no means do I believe people shouldn't get it if they are comfortable with it, I'm just not and I'm glad I at this point don't have to make the choice.


This is 100% understandable and I completely agree that if you aren’t comfortable you should have the choice to wait and see what happens here.


----------



## Hopeful8

Posted this in the other thread too - my daughter (12-17 age group) got her Pfizer this morning.  Her 2nd shot is scheduled for July!  They said it was a brand new decision that all in-class returning students get their 2nd shots within 56 days.  If she wasn't returning in person her 2nd shot would have been mid-September.


----------



## ellbell

Hopeful8 said:


> Posted this in the other thread too - my daughter (12-17 age group) got her Pfizer this morning.  Her 2nd shot is scheduled for July!  They said it was a brand new decision that all in-class returning students get their 2nd shots within 56 days.  If she wasn't returning in person her 2nd shot would have been mid-September.


How do they know who intends to go back in person though.  This far out people can change their minds or lie.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just spoke with my sister, she & her hubby both got their second AZ shot yesterday.

They did not wait for the same pharmacy to contact them, they were monitoring the Vaccine Hunters Twitter account and found walk in availability on there not far from home.  They brought the slip from their first shot and health cards and were good to go.


----------



## marchingstar

ellbell said:


> How do they know who intends to go back in person though.  This far out people can change their minds or lie.



but, why would this be a problem? isn’t this just one way to incentivize people to get their second shots?


----------



## damo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just spoke with my sister, she & her hubby both got their second AZ shot yesterday.
> 
> They did not wait for the same pharmacy to contact them, they were monitoring the Vaccine Hunters Twitter account and found walk in availability on there not far from home.  They brought the slip from their first shot and health cards and were good to go.



I've seen some in Montreal through the Vaccine Hunters site but that was it.


----------



## bababear_50

I know our parents are going to be given a date to commit to in school or online learning for Sept 2021 /2022 school year.
Date to be announced soon. (July maybe).

ALL staff were just informed last Friday that we will be expected to perform our duties from an in school board location.
P.D.S.B.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

Originally we had to decide by the end of March, but then the school board had to backtrack after being told they couldn't require a decision before June 1...so that's our new date. 



bababear_50 said:


> I know our parents are going to be given a date to commit to in school or online learning for Sept 2021 /2022 school year.
> Date to be announced soon. (July maybe).
> 
> ALL staff were just informed last Friday that we will be expected to perform our duties from an in school board location.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> I know our parents are going to be given a date to commit to in school or online learning for Sept 2021 /2022 school year.
> Date to be announced soon. (July maybe).
> 
> ALL staff were just informed last Friday that we will be expected to perform our duties from an in school board location.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


DSBN is the same. We’ve already been informed that it will be in person learning, with extra curricular activities resumed. They told us months ago there would be no option for online learning. Then they were forced to reverse that . But they aren’t encouraging it and it won’t be the same way they do it now . It’s with offsite teachers and if you opt out of in person learning you can’t change your mind mid semester.


----------



## Hopeful8

ellbell said:


> How do they know who intends to go back in person though.  This far out people can change their minds or lie.


They just asked us and asked what school she is going to in the fall.  June 1st was our cut off date to decide to in person or remote.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

damo said:


> I've seen some in Montreal through the Vaccine Hunters site but that was it.



I’m following Vaccine Hunters on Twitter.. there were six pharmacy locations here in Durham Region posted early this morning (2 Ajax, 1 Whitby, and 3 Pickering) mostly Shoppers Drug Mart’s.  My Sis opted to go into Scarborough yesterday for hers.


----------



## damo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’m following Vacine Hunters on Twitter.. there were six pharmacy locations here in Durham Region posted early this morning (2 Ajax, 1 Whitby, and 3 Pickering) mostly Shoppers Drug Mart’s.  My Sis opted to go into Scarborough yesterday for hers.



It is really weird that the pharmacy didn't have enough people to notify on their list that they actually had room for walk-ins who saw them on Twitter.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

bababear_50 said:


> I know our parents are going to be given a date to commit to in school or online learning for Sept 2021 /2022 school year.
> Date to be announced soon. (July maybe).
> 
> ALL staff were just informed last Friday that we will be expected to perform our duties from an in school board location.
> P.D.S.B.
> Hugs
> Mel



Durham Region parents with the DDSB had to confirm their intent two weeks ago.  The board then announced that there will be a “grace” week in August for anyone wanting to make a switch.  Once that week is done, the decision is irrevocable.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

damo said:


> It is really weird that the pharmacy didn't have enough people to notify on their list that they actually had room for walk-ins who saw them on Twitter.



The push has been insane out here with a dozen or so pop up clinics daily in addition to the pharmacies and public health mass vaccination clinics.  The majority of Ajax & Pickering were encompassed in hot spot postal codes.

The pharmacy offerings this morning were anywhere from 18 shots up to 40:shots per location, available until they ran out


----------



## damo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The push has been insane out here with a dozen or so pop up clinics daily in addition to the pharmacies and public health mass vaccination clinics.  The majority of Ajax & Pickering were encompassed in hot spot postal codes.
> 
> The pharmacy offerings this morning were anywhere from 18 shots up to 40:shots per location, available until they ran out



Ya, but my point was that you would think that those AZ second shots would have been reserved for people who got the AZ shot between March 10-19 and they would have been notified.  I'm surprised that there were enough extras (after the supposed notification) for walk-ins.


----------



## ellbell

marchingstar said:


> but, why would this be a problem? isn’t this just one way to incentivize people to get their second shots?


I'm just saying it shouldn't matter if they are going back to in person schooling or not


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Booking acceleration day for Mom’s #2 Moderna vaccine.   Couldn’t get through until ninety minutes after booking opened.

Sat on hold for 30ish minutes (no problem) to be redirected to the team handling Moderna appointments...  because Moderna is in such short supply it gets its own booking team.  Had to leave a message, now waiting on a call back. 

Mom has a second appointment already booked, we would have been ok to wait the remaining five weeks, we are booking an accelerated appointment though to be certain of her receiving Moderna and figured that with the short supply if they could do a guaranteed booking for it we would give it a try.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Breaking news just now on CP24.. Health Canada has extended the expiration date of the AZ shots on hand to July 1st 2021.
> No word on how that decision was arrived at.





FigmentSpark said:


> But I agree, the government is not making me feel confident that it's got MY best interests in mind. Really bad optics here.





damo said:


> This is really poor and irresponsible management of the process.  I think I would just rather take my chances with a second dose of Pfizer now.



I feel all of this.  Our government was desperate to get the vaccine into our arms, so they pressed and sent messaging that we just need to do our part and get our shot, no matter which was offered.  
FIRST...they weren't sure about having enough vaccine for those who got the AZ.  Then the talk of mixing vaccines.  Ok...fine...I don't really have much choice if that's all that we have.  

THEN...more shipments in big numbers finally starts to arrive about 2 -3 weeks after all of us Generation X run out and get " what we can" and then the younger populations are able to get theirs now.  And those of us who received that shot of the AZ wondering if we would have some of the side effects that we could have avoided, could have had a different vaccine.  

NOW....Those of us Generation X that ran out and received our first shot out of desperation to hopefully get  the ball rolling to get this virus under some type of control (because we are soooooo done with the stress of working in higher positions in covid, still have kids at home/in university, older parents and if we are lucky even older grandparents) are now being told... we are extending the shelf life/expiry date of the vaccine you received.  Even though we are pretty sure that it will have the same efficacy, and it's only a few weeks past it's expiry, we think it's still " good " for you to use     

I'm sorry, I have tried to keep an open mind about this and try to remain positive about it, but this had done nothing but make me angrier and frustrated with our government officials. They have flipped and flopped on every single thing since DAY 1 that this virus had been first reported.   It is a complete mess and total circus of information.  

This is not a piece of food or medication where we know the efficacy of it's shelf life.  Chances are it's fine.  I'm tired, and completely done with all this now.   This was the straw that broke the camels back for me.


----------



## samsteele

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is a complete mess and total circus of information.


Completely agree. The messaging has been appalling. Its as if they lined up the nerdiest and least people smart scientists in the country and had them 'pronounce' on this. Oh, in like 3 words to the effect of 'it's all good."

I had the same reaction when I first heard the news that the expiring AZ was now fine for another month. But then I watched a recent interview with Dr. Isaac Bogoch - on Ontario's vaccination round table - and had a rethink. I can't find the link for the interview but pretty sure it was CTV this past Sunday. He provided some badly needed information including that both NACI and the manufacturer reviewed the data and concluded that it was safe and effective to extend the expiry date for one month. He agreed that the lack of explanation by NACI was very poor. I'll take it a step further and say the optics are horrible and it feeds not just vaccine hesitancy but deep mistrust of the vaccination campaign. But after watching that interview, I'd take it as my 2nd shot. I'm not eligible yet because my first AZ shot was in mid April. But the way this is rolling, I may also be lining up for previously expired AZ. If it's any consolation, I'm pretty sure the science teams at all levels of gov't don't have the people smarts or communication skills to mislead anyone. They appear to be truly tunnel visioned lab rats in every sense of the word. And for anyone who is worried about big conspiracies or being misled, that's weirdly comforting.


----------



## bababear_50

Dr Bogoch

Why did health officials change the expiry date of AstraZeneca vaccines?
So we could have an answer from NACI by Thursday but maybe even sooner in regards to mixing Vaccine types.


https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/new...razeneca-vaccines/vi-AAKzsgI?ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Pumpkin1172

samsteele said:


> I had the same reaction when I first heard the news that the expiring AZ was now fine for another month. But then I watched a recent interview with Dr. Isaac Bogoch - on Ontario's vaccination round table - and had a rethink. I can't find the link for the interview but pretty sure it was CTV this past Sunday. He provided some badly needed information including that both NACI and the manufacturer reviewed the data and concluded that it was safe and effective to extend the expiry date for one month. He agreed that the lack of explanation by NACI was very poor. I'll take it a step further and say the optics are horrible and it feeds not just vaccine hesitancy but deep mistrust of the vaccination campaign. But after watching that interview, I'd take it as my 2nd shot. I'm not eligible yet because my first AZ shot was in mid April. But the way this is rolling, I may also be lining up for previously expired AZ. If it's any consolation, I'm pretty sure the science teams at all levels of gov't don't have the people smarts or communication skills to mislead anyone. They appear to be truly tunnel visioned lab rats in every sense of the word. And for anyone who is worried about big conspiracies or being misled, that's weirdly comforting.


I did read that.  Someone else had posted it earlier or in a different thread.  

It still doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling about it.  It  just reaffirms that they really have ZERO plans other than to get as many vaccinations into as many people as we can as fast as we can.  

I believe the ball has been dropped sooooooooooo many times during the past 15+ months.  They are desperate as they know that Canadians in general are tired and not going to follow restrictions for much long.  So they need to get as many people vaccinated as they can, as fast as they can.  We are patient people to a point, but officials know that they are loosing power over the population now.


----------



## bababear_50

*COVID-19: Manitobans who received AstraZeneca shot can get Pfizer, Moderna for 2nd dose*

Health officials in Manitoba now say those who received the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine for their first dose can get either the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine for their second shot.
In a release Monday the province said anyone who received a first shot of any vaccine on or before April 8 is now eligible to book for their second shot.
Those who got the AstraZeneca vaccine can get any mRNA vaccine, provided they meet provincial eligibility criteria, including that they got their first shot a minimum of 28 days previously.


https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/me...d-dose/ar-AAKzqkL?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9


----------



## OnceUponATime15

***Update*** 
Well... as directed this morning I left a detailed voicemail message for the “Moderna team” here at public health in order to find out if there was any availability left for Mom to receive Moderna as her second shot.  Message was left at 10:30am.  It is now 3pm and no call back yet.
In the mean time the Region has stated that booking *online* for second doses for people 80 and up (Mom is just shy of her 93rd birthday) will go live sometime this evening.

Im sure that the call center has had a crazy day with the roll out of 2nd booking appointments, I’m still hoping for a call back, guardedly - also relieved that I will be able to book Mom myself later tonight if need be.  Availability willing...


----------



## samsteele

Another issue with the extended AZ vaccine expiry date is the impact on COVID travel passports. Does this extension change the expiry date that shows up on our proof of vaccine certificate? Who knows. And what will show on our eventual vaccine passport? In the wind.

Watched another interview today on either CTV or CBC and the suggestion from the vaccine expert was that this decision by NACI is a precedent that will be repeated for other vaccines. 

Also caught up on my Dr. John Campbell vlogs and the new Vietnam variant combines the worst of both the Indian and UK variants. Think the summer will be more difficult than we hoped. Unless Canada is prepared to close all airports and borders, then it is a race to get the 2nd shot.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

*Success!!  *

No call back from the Moderna team today. But...  I was catching up on Twitter just before 6pm and lo & behold there was a tweet from Durham public health at 5:18pm this evening with the notification that the online booking for second dose vaccinations was now live!  Within 5 minutes I had Mom booked and confirmed for this Saturday morning for her #2 Moderna vaccination.  
I could have booked her for as soon as tomorrow and for almost anytime this week, there was lots of availability... I chose Saturday so I wouldn’t need to book anymore days off work this week.
I’m both happy and relieved to have the appointment!


----------



## pigletto

My DS16 just got his first shot of Pfizer  
I’m feeling pretty darn grateful .


----------



## pigletto

pigletto said:


> My DS16 just got his first shot of Pfizer
> I’m feeling pretty darn grateful .


So grateful I forgot that he’s actually 17


----------



## Madame

HC will ok mixing doses according to CBC. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/cana...nes-astrazeneca-pfizer-moderna-naci-1.6048152


----------



## damo

Madame said:


> HC will ok mixing doses according to CBC.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/cana...nes-astrazeneca-pfizer-moderna-naci-1.6048152



Good news and no mention of having to get two more shots after AZ.  And no surprise that Pfizer and Moderna are interchangeable.


----------



## quandrea

damo said:


> Good news and no mention of having to get two more shots after AZ.  And no surprise that Pfizer and Moderna are interchangeable.


Agreed. I’d been worrying about needing two mRNA vaccines.


----------



## azrivest

What's the difference between "at least one dose" and "partially vaccinated"? I didn't think there were any 1-dose vaccines being given out in Canada:

https://health-infobase.canada.ca/covid-19/vaccination-coverage/


----------



## hdrolfe

azrivest said:


> What's the difference between "at least one dose" and "partially vaccinated"? I didn't think there were any 1-dose vaccines being given out in Canada:
> 
> https://health-infobase.canada.ca/covid-19/vaccination-coverage/



J&J is approved but not in use. At least one dose includes those with 2 doses while partially vaccinated does not.


----------



## Madame

Got the text to book my Mom (aged 65) for AZ dose 2 at our local pharmacy - she had the first dose March 20th, so pretty close to perfect dosing interval for AZ.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> J&J is approved but not in use. At least one dose includes those with 2 doses while partially vaccinated does not.


I believe they did use some J&J in Alberta - in two of our higher hot spots.  I believe they used it in the Wood Buffalo ( Fort McMurray ) and Banff.  There was alot of talk about it, because of the circumstances of the facility " cleanliness" of where it was produced in the US.


----------



## wdwmom3

azrivest said:


> What's the difference between "at least one dose" and "partially vaccinated"? I didn't think there were any 1-dose vaccines being given out in Canada:
> 
> https://health-infobase.canada.ca/covid-19/vaccination-coverage/



At least one dose would included people who have both doses.  Partially vaccinated would not.  So the one number included both fully and partially vaccinated people.


----------



## pigletto

Is anyone who had Astra Zeneca any closer to a decision on their second dose ?
My husband is thinking he wants whatever he can get first. I think the main driver behind that is pandemic fatigue and wanting whatever will let him get back to some sort of normal.

Me ? Well I just read that “Early research shows that mixing vaccine types is safe and effective..” and realized that early research also showed that AZ was a lot safer than it turned out to be so I’m not entirely comfortable with early research.

I think I would prefer AZ for my second dose if I can get it in a timely manner. I’m not opposed to mixing , just not feeling comfortable with it yet.
How are the rest of you feeling about it ?


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm going to get whatever is available, I would prefer AZ at 12 weeks. If I can get Pfizer earlier then I think I would do that. Honestly, at this point, I just want to get what I can get


----------



## kerreyn

Kenney just announced that Albertans that received their first dose in March can book their second shots immediately. People who received their first dose in April (DH, DD30 and I) can book their second shots as of June 14, and people who received their first dose in May can book their second shot as of June 28. YES!


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> Is anyone who had Astra Zeneca any closer to a decision on their second dose ?
> My husband is thinking he wants whatever he can get first. I think the main driver behind that is pandemic fatigue and wanting whatever will let him get back to some sort of normal.
> 
> Me ? Well I just read that “Early research shows that mixing vaccine types is safe and effective..” and realized that early research also showed that AZ was a lot safer than it turned out to be so I’m not entirely comfortable with early research.
> 
> I think I would prefer AZ for my second dose if I can get it in a timely manner. I’m not opposed to mixing , just not feeling comfortable with it yet.
> How are the rest of you feeling about it ?



I'm going for mRNA.  From what I can see, the mixing of AZ with mRNA provides a more powerful protection than just AZ.  Also, there are still risks with the AZ where I have yet to see any with the mRNA.  However, if someone contacts me in the next week to get my AZ, I will do it.


----------



## bcwife76

hdrolfe said:


> I'm going to get whatever is available, I would prefer AZ at 12 weeks. If I can get Pfizer earlier then I think I would do that. Honestly, at this point, I just want to get what I can get


Same. 100%


----------



## Iralyn

hdrolfe said:


> I'm going to get whatever is available, I would prefer AZ at 12 weeks. If I can get Pfizer earlier then I think I would do that. Honestly, at this point, I just want to get what I can get



I'm pretty much the same.  I'm fine with getting AZ at 12 weeks but if it doesn't seem like that is going to happen, I will take Pfizer.  I'm not sure that I would do Moderna as second dose though I think it has been approved too but it didn't seem like it had been tested as much in combination with AZ (probably a moot point as Moderna seems to be in short supply).


----------



## bababear_50

I've been back and forth between AZ and Pfizer for about 2 weeks now.
I've finally decided to go with the Pfizer if I can get it.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## quandrea

Hoping for a mRNA as the second dose due to increased immunity response.


----------



## tonga

I’m planning to go with mRNA for second dose.  I didn’t do well mentally worrying about VITT for 4 weeks after the first A-Z, and it seems like mRNA will be even more effective and easier to get.


----------



## quandrea

tonga said:


> I’m planning to go with mRNA for second dose.  I didn’t do well mentally worrying about VITT for 4 weeks after the first A-Z, and it seems like mRNA will be even more effective and easier to get.


Yes to this too. I didn’t worry too much about Vitt, but then last week I developed redness all over my legs. I was past the 28 d mark and was quite certain it was sun related, but the vitt issue did cause needless worry.


----------



## damo

I'm hoping that the regional health units update their websites to reflect those people whose first shots were AstraZeneca many, many weeks ago.

I got my AZ one week after my parents in their 90's got theirs.  They are eligible for 2nd dose now, so I hope it isn't too long before us early AZers can get the 2nd shot.


----------



## Madame

quandrea said:


> Yes to this too. I didn’t worry too much about Vitt, but then last week I developed redness all over my legs. I was past the 28 d mark and was quite certain it was sun related, but the vitt issue did cause needless worry.


Not to increase your anxiety, but they increased the monitor time for VITT to 42 days.  Of course it was literally 2-3 days after my 28 had passed


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing my reasoning for wanting the Pfizer (PZ) now for second shot and not the AstraZeneca (AZ).

I have been undergoing regular blood testing to try and figure out a autoimmune disorder for months.
I get regular cramps in my legs from who knows what yet and a Popliteal cyst ,,,, so how would I know if they are related to the vaccine and I don't want to make medical visits during Covid 19.

Work has said everyone will have to be in person in Sept ,,I need that higher efficiency rate with mixing if I am going into an old building (150 yrs plus) with a hundreds of kids that have not received the Vaccine yet. I also do a lot of personal care so I am in very close contact with them.

Stress levels,,, waiting 42 days to see if I'm going to throw a blood clot (VITT) is too much for me right now.

Dr.s openly saying they would not get the vaccine and not give it to their families was a definite.....  ok then ....... .

Now I respect others and their choices and if the AZ is right for you then by all means go for it.

Hugs Mel


----------



## quandrea

Madame said:


> Not to increase your anxiety, but they increased the monitor time for VITT to 42 days.  Of course it was literally 2-3 days after my 28 had passed


Shaking my head. I’m sure I’m fine. My new blood pressure meds apparently cause sunlight sensitivity and I’m improving day by day. It’s basically Disney rash, if anyone has heard of that. A type of vasculitis. 

What terrible messaging. I know the science is new, but come on!!!!! The science of the AZ vaccine is actually not new. Definitely seeking that mRNA vaccine for the second go around then.

Just checked and I’m past day 42!


----------



## Hopeful8

mRNA for me too, for the 2nd shot.  The AZ issues, although I know are very rare, has definitely given me increased worry over the past month+.


----------



## bababear_50

Article on
Vaccine Injury Support Program
https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...children/safety-concerns-side-effects.html#a5
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/me...o-know/ar-AAKBMwC?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9
Hugs
Mel


----------



## scorpsfan

Hey guys. Honestly I am still on the fence about getting the vaccine. We (DH and DD and I) have appointments tomorrow to get our first Pfizer shots. I don't know if we will do it. I have been hesitant about it since they came out. It feels like everyone else is doing it, so we should too, but I hate feeling like that. Anyone else still not 100% sure about getting it or did you have any bad reactions to it when you got it? Also have they done enough studies on children aged 12+ yet? Really? What about the myocarditis risk now.. ughhh. 
I'm just so nervous, but we also want to be able to travel again freely without worry!

(sorry I posted this in the vaccinated poll thread as well and I can't delete! lol)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am unsure of what I am going to do yet as well.  DH will take whatever is offered to him.  We are in Alberta, and on June 14 I can book our second dose.  I am really unsure of what to do.  After hearing Tam yesterday as well, I  don't really know if they have our best interests in mind.  

In the big scope of things, we are just a number.  They " expect" a certain number of cases that will have the complications...and to them we are just a number in order to get our immunization numbers up, so that the strain on our hospitals and medical front line workers can ease.  It's kind of like going to war...there are calculated moves and fatalities.  



pigletto said:


> Is anyone who had Astra Zeneca any closer to a decision on their second dose ?
> My husband is thinking he wants whatever he can get first. I think the main driver behind that is pandemic fatigue and wanting whatever will let him get back to some sort of normal.



We are the same.  I was hesitant for the first AZ, but took what we were offered because we were not getting numbers of vaccines we were promised, and it just seemed like we would stay in this perpetual hell of restrictions and lockdowns.  Forward 3 weeks...and all of a sudden we have vaccines coming out the ying yang and they are lowering and lowering the ages of people who can get their shot.  I was UPSET!!!  Again, the Generation X settles for what is available.  Then all of the messaging about side effects, expired dosing, not enough for second shots and vaccine mixing.  It has been a total fiasco and circus.  I mean...nothing about the AZ and everything surrounding it is rosey.  


scorpsfan said:


> Hey guys. Honestly I am still on the fence about getting the vaccine. We (DH and DD and I) have appointments tomorrow to get our first Pfizer shots. I don't know if we will do it. I have been hesitant about it since they came out. It feels like everyone else is doing it, so we should too, but I hate feeling like that. Anyone else still not 100% sure about getting it or did you have any bad reactions to it when you got it? Also have they done enough studies on children aged 12+ yet? Really? What about the myocarditis risk now.. ughhh.
> I'm just so nervous, but we also want to be able to travel again freely without worry!


We were (and I still am) hesitant for receiving this.  For now, we have received our first shot, and we will get our second shot - as we believe that in order to travel, we will need to show that we are vaccinated.  But as for getting a booster..........  I don't know if we will.  We will see how this allllllllll pans out and what happens in the future.  Things are changing too fast on a daily basis, that I won't make that call yet.  

I am not an anti-vaccine person at all.  But this just feels in my gut different/weird.  I can't put my finger on it.  Our thoughts were, everyone else is getting vaccinated for it, if there are horrible side effects, it will affect billions of people world wide.  It's like of like the TicTock of a man welcoming a new neighbor...and them showing off their weird side effect that developed from the certain vaccine they got ( an actual middle eye, a tail and then the other one comes along and he is a walking Zombie lol)  The majority of people are getting the vaccine, so many of us will have and long term side effects from it as well.


----------



## bababear_50

scorpsfan said:


> Hey guys. Honestly I am still on the fence about getting the vaccine. We (DH and DD and I) have appointments tomorrow to get our first Pfizer shots. I don't know if we will do it. I have been hesitant about it since they came out. It feels like everyone else is doing it, so we should too, but I hate feeling like that. Anyone else still not 100% sure about getting it or did you have any bad reactions to it when you got it? Also have they done enough studies on children aged 12+ yet? Really? What about the myocarditis risk now.. ughhh.
> I'm just so nervous, but we also want to be able to travel again freely without worry!
> 
> (sorry I posted this in the vaccinated poll thread as well and I can't delete! lol)



I am 100% vaccine positive. Get the shot!

I have seen the devastating effects of people not getting vaccinated.
My niece was born with multiple heart defects and other horrible birth defects because her mom picked up Rubella in a Childcare center from an unvaccinated child. The parents just didn't have the time to do the childhood immunizations.
The measles-mumps-rubella (MMR) vaccine is highly effective in preventing rubella.
She spent the first year of her life in Sick Kids hospital enduring multiple open heart surgeries.

Vaccines save lives and by getting one you are not only protecting yourself & family but others around you also.
I just can't imagine being responsible for passing Covid 19 along to an elderly relative, I couldn't live with myself.

I also think as a Canadian we need to appreciate that we have Vaccines available to us,,, many Countries do not.
I do online education and each morning one or more of our kids talk about loved ones in other Countries and how worried they are about them. One of my little guys lost his Grandma a few weeks ago (Covid 19 ) ,,, so sad as she was just here in Canada visiting for the birth of her new grand twins.

Think with your head but also go with your heart.
You will know the right decision for yourself and family.

Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

scorpsfan said:


> Hey guys. Honestly I am still on the fence about getting the vaccine. We (DH and DD and I) have appointments tomorrow to get our first Pfizer shots. I don't know if we will do it. I have been hesitant about it since they came out. It feels like everyone else is doing it, so we should too, but I hate feeling like that. Anyone else still not 100% sure about getting it or did you have any bad reactions to it when you got it? Also have they done enough studies on children aged 12+ yet? Really? What about the myocarditis risk now.. ughhh.
> I'm just so nervous, but we also want to be able to travel again freely without worry!
> 
> (sorry I posted this in the vaccinated poll thread as well and I can't delete! lol)



I'd suggest talking to your doctor about any concerns you have. What are your concerns? a bad reaction? that can happen with any vaccine or treatment but I think getting Covid would be a worse concern, given the possible long term effects of the disease, never mind the death and other symptoms of having it. Even in younger people. As for the myocarditis from Pfizer, I believe all cases were mild, in young men and resolved within a few days? There are possible reactions to all vaccines, and medications, watch for them, they are treatable.

I got AZ and am so glad I was able to get it, I will take my second dose of whatever, as soon as I am able to get it. I wish I could get my son his but we don't live in an area doing it by birth year. He is anxious to get it as well, he understands that it will keep us safe, his friends safe, our family safe, and allow us to travel, which he is eager to do again. I certainly would not have wanted to pass Covid on to my parents, or anyone else. I got my son all his vaccines when he was a baby, I didn't have to think about that. Even though I had chicken pox as a kid, and it's one they vaccinate for now. Why risk your health (and that of others around you) by not getting it?


----------



## scorpsfan

I think it's mainly the "newness" of it. I know they have done research on the mRNA ones, but is it enough, I wonder. Long term side effects is what scares me mainly (for children especially)


----------



## jtdl

Got my second Pfizer shot yesterday.  No side effects at all with the first, mildly tender arm with the second.  I could not be any happier or relieved.  I am a healthcare worker and have seen COVID in action, something I am lucky enough not to have myself or any of my family or friends have to go through.  Now I want to travel!  Hopefully they soon work something out for those  vaccinated people so we can - already booked Las Vegas and Punta Cana (refundable of course)


----------



## ottawamom

scorpsfan said:


> I think it's mainly the "newness" of it. I know they have done research on the mRNA ones, but is it enough, I wonder. Long term side effects is what scares me mainly (for children especially)


If the vaccine scares you I would suggest you do some research on the new variant (Delta). Getting any of these new variants is worrisome and is scaring me into getting my second jab as soon as is humanly possible.


----------



## Jo-Anne

My first shot was AZ and I had some mild side effects like headache and my husband body aches - those side effects just mean our bodies are reacting positively to the vaccinations.   I know for some, the "newness" of these vaccines is un-nerving, but these type of vax have been in the makings for over a decade as they have been researching very similar virus' (SARs, MERs).  Also the changing/updating of recommendations may feel off, but science is just keeping up with the information that keeps generating from real life data collection.  I am choosing to trust the science and have made the decision to get Pfizer as my second shot.  I want to keep myself, my family and friends and coworkers safe.  I want to travel freely again, I don't want to have to keep wearing masks and I want to be able to hug my Mom who I haven't seen since October.   Everyone has to make their own personal choices - be safe!


----------



## scorpsfan

jtdl said:


> Got my second Pfizer shot yesterday.  No side effects at all with the first, mildly tender arm with the second.  I could not be any happier or relieved.  I am a healthcare worker and have seen COVID in action, something I am lucky enough not to have myself or any of my family or friends have to go through.  Now I want to travel!  Hopefully they soon work something out for those  vaccinated people so we can - already booked Las Vegas and Punta Cana (refundable of course)✈



 That's awesome! Congrats on getting your two shots! Glad to hear you had very mild side effects. I want to go to Vegas as well!!


----------



## scorpsfan

ottawamom said:


> If the vaccine scares you I would suggest you do some research on the new variant (Delta). Getting any of these new variants is worrisome and is scaring me into getting my second jab as soon as is humanly possible.



Ughh I just did. That is scary. The whole thing scares me. That's horrible.


----------



## ellbell

I just got on the waitlist to book my second shot of AZ.  Ontario still isn't allowing mix and match so I'll take what I can get and hopefully I'll get the email to actually book soon.


----------



## ottawamom

I thought we were allowed to mix and match in Ontario. Please tell me if I'm wrong. 

 I know I'll have to wait until the end of June to be able to book (based on when I had shot #1). The provincial system for booking is having difficulties at the moment (in Ottawa anyway) and won't be available for those 80 and over to book an earlier shot for a few more days.


----------



## Madame

ottawamom said:


> I thought we were allowed to mix and match in Ontario. Please tell me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I know I'll have to wait until the end of June to be able to book (based on when I had shot #1). The provincial system for booking is having difficulties at the moment (in Ottawa anyway) and won't be available for those 80 and over to book an earlier shot for a few more days.


It’s been approved by Health Canada.  Nothing specific has been released/stated by the provincial gov.  

My PHU doesn’t follow the province’s ridiculous rollouts anyway.  We’re currently doing 65+ second dose and at this point if you got AZ through a pharmacy (and that pharmacy is actually still participating in the rollout ) we’re getting notified when it’s our turn for dose 2 per age qualifications.  Maybe check with your PHU if you don’t use the prov booking portal.


----------



## ellbell

This is on the hamilton booking site for 2nd vaccines.


----------



## quandrea

ellbell said:


> This is on the hamilton booking site for 2nd vaccines.
> View attachment 579446


I wish there was an emoji with a person’s head blowing off due to anger because that’s how I feel! This one isn’t good enough. Tam said AZ patients would have a choice for their second doses, and now public health units decide to break from that. Peel is going the way of Hamilton.

So I guess that choice is gone and we just have to accept a vaccine that drs say they won’t give their own families, a vaccine that now has a 42d waiting period for VITT, a vaccine that yesterday the CBC said will likely be phased out. This is where I feel like I’m living under an authoritarian regime. No choice. Being dictated to by officials who are not even elected by me! Ugh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## igrsod

scorpsfan said:


> I think it's mainly the "newness" of it. I know they have done research on the mRNA ones, but is it enough, I wonder. Long term side effects is what scares me mainly (for children especially)


I can understand that when it comes to your child.  I am happy my kids are over 18 now.  I'm not sure how I would feel if they were still kids. 
As for myself, I decided to get the vaccine.  Ending the pandemic and protecting myself and others is my main motivation.  Being able to travel and get back to normal is a great side effect.
I got the pfizer weeks ago with only a slightly sore arm for a day after.  No other measurable side effects.  Now I can't wait to get the second dose, so hopefully I can travel back to Disney soon.


----------



## pigletto

ellbell said:


> This is on the hamilton booking site for 2nd vaccines.
> View attachment 579446


Is this recent ? Or still there from before the recommendations were released ?


----------



## quandrea

pigletto said:


> Is this recent ? Or still there from before the recommendations were released ?


That’s what you I’m hoping. Just hasn’t been updated yet. Trying to remain calm....nope, not working.


----------



## scorpsfan

Ok. Today's the day I get the Pfizer. My husband and daughter as well. I'm really nervous about any of us having a bad reaction. I need you to tell me you were ok after it! Please! 

Just need some courage for today! Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## damo

I know that the Halton website has not been updated to include AZ as your first shot when they ask for that information.  So they are still only providing shots to those who had Pfizer or Moderna first.


----------



## wdwmom3

scorpsfan said:


> Ok. Today's the day I get the Pfizer. My husband and daughter as well. I'm really nervous about any of us having a bad reaction. I need you to tell me you were ok after it! Please!
> 
> Just need some courage for today! Thanks so much everyone.



I know a lot of people who got the Pfizer including my two oldest kids.  Only side effects I’ve heard about from people I know is a sore arm and feeling tired the next day.


----------



## ellbell

pigletto said:


> Is this recent ? Or still there from before the recommendations were released ?


It's new.  It only started showing this week.


----------



## samsteele

Would prefer AZ for my 2nd shot. I watched the NACI news conference and while not as clear as I would like, my take away was get the same vaccine for your 2nd if you can but if you can't because of health reasons, fear of blood clots or availability, then OK to take Pfizer or Moderna. I have no history of blood clots and no real underlying health issues except for low level hypertension. I went to an AZ pop up clinic at my local Shoppers Drug Mart mid April. I know I'm on Shoppers contact list as I still get email notifications for 1st shot of Pfizer. While I'd be more reassured if the Shoppers database knew I already had AZ as my first shot and didn't send me the Pfizer notice, at least I'm getting some contact from them. I'm going to check the Ontario vaccination site again to see if any way to sign up on a waitlist for my 2nd AZ but think I need to wait for Shoppers to contact me. Not happy that's murky as would rather know exactly where I stand and when I can get my 2nd shot. ps I completely understand everyone's decision and looks like I'm in the minority re AZ. As @bababear_50 said, vaccines save lives. Not just our own, but the lives of everyone around us. Always have. Always will. My grandmother was an emergency room nurse and she'd be proud that we are stepping up and saving lives by getting our shots.


----------



## martikus

Wrong thread


----------



## KNovacovschi

I tried this morning to book my 2nd dose on the Ontario portal for within my timeframe but it won’t let me, I received AZ for my 1st shot. It states I have to contact the pharmacy or family physician who administered the 1st dose. I asked Costco the other day, that’s where I received my 1st dose, and they advised me they haven’t even been authorized to give the 2nd dose. This is so frustrating seeing as they advised you can mix if you want.


----------



## quandrea

samsteele said:


> Would prefer AZ for my 2nd shot. I watched the NACI news conference and while not as clear as I would like, my take away was get the same vaccine for your 2nd if you can but if you can't because of health reasons, fear of blood clots or availability, then OK to take Pfizer or Moderna. I have no history of blood clots and no real underlying health issues except for low level hypertension. I went to an AZ pop up clinic at my local Shoppers Drug Mart mid April. I know I'm on Shoppers contact list as I still get email notifications for 1st shot of Pfizer. While I'd be more reassured if the Shoppers database knew I already had AZ as my first shot and didn't send me the Pfizer notice, at least I'm getting some contact from them. I'm going to check the Ontario vaccination site again to see if any way to sign up on a waitlist for my 2nd AZ but think I need to wait for Shoppers to contact me. Not happy that's murky as would rather know exactly where I stand and when I can get my 2nd shot. ps I completely understand everyone's decision and looks like I'm in the minority re AZ. As @bababear_50 said, vaccines save lives. Not just our own, but the lives of everyone around us. Always have. Always will. My grandmother was an emergency room nurse and she'd be proud that we are stepping up and saving lives by getting our shots.


Thanks for this calming post. It’s well reasoned and helped calm me down a bit this morning. I was feeling pretty feisty .


----------



## hdrolfe

I thought that the risk of VITT was negligible with the second shot? If you didn't get it with the first then you really don't have to worry about it. I'm only finding news stories saying so though, haven't had a chance to look further.


----------



## ottawamom

It's like we (the AZ first shot people) are the forgotten generation. I hope this is just bureaucratic red tape they are still working their way through.


----------



## quandrea

hdrolfe said:


> I thought that the risk of VITT was negligible with the second shot? If you didn't get it with the first then you really don't have to worry about it. I'm only finding news stories saying so though, haven't had a chance to look further.


From ctv news: 


It is hard to quantify but it looks like that risk instead of being one in 50 to 60,000 in the first dose may closer to one in 600,000 to one in a million for the second dose.”

“It’s fair to say it’s not zero, but it's also fair to say that it's far less risky.”

So very small risk, but I’ll still need to watch over those 42! days.


----------



## quandrea

This just in. Haven’t read it all yet.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/globaln...ovid-vaccines-astrazeneca-pfizer-moderna/amp/
from the article:
Starting June 4, those who received their first AstraZeneca shot 12 weeks ago and who would like a second of the same dose can contact the pharmacy or primary care provider where they got that first dose to book their second appointment, the government said.

Starting June 7, those who have had their first AstraZeneca dose and who want an mRNA vaccine for their second can register for a “second dose only” at a 12-week interval through the provincial or local booking system, depending on the person’s health unit.


----------



## hdrolfe

So July 14 is my date to be able to get Pfizer. I wonder if they will even have appointments available for then. My niece has her appointment June 28th for her first shot. Ottawa is SLOW on getting the doses given.


----------



## quandrea

From the Ontario website 

https://news.ontario.ca/en/release/1000256/ontario-updating-astrazeneca-second-dose-guidance


----------



## mommasita

scorpsfan said:


> Ok. Today's the day I get the Pfizer. My husband and daughter as well. I'm really nervous about any of us having a bad reaction. I need you to tell me you were ok after it! Please!
> 
> Just need some courage for today! Thanks so much everyone.



Myself, my husband, and my 25 year old son all had Pfizer. Other than a sore arm for 24 hours we felt fine.  Ice it when you get home, and you should be fine.


----------



## Madame




----------



## damo

Madame said:


> View attachment 579537



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...une-3-2021-updated-vaccine-guidance-1.6051449
"
Starting tomorrow, June 4, individuals who received the AstraZeneca vaccine at least 12 weeks ago and wish to have a second shot of the same vaccine can contact the pharmacy or physician who provided it for their subsequent dose.

Or, if they choose to get a dose of the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines, they can get a shot at a pharmacy that is offering those.

Beginning on June 7, those who got the AstraZeneca vaccine will be able to book their second of shot of either Pfizer or Moderna through the province's central system or via their local public health unit, depending on where they live."


----------



## pigletto

Ohhhh boy . So I called the pharmacy where I had my first dose of AZ to ask if we needed to rebook sooner appointments or potentially look elsewhere for an appointment if they wouldn’t be getting more vaccine. 
I got a clearly VERY frustrated pharmacist who sounded like she was going to lose it and she doesn’t know any more than the rest of us basically . I could not have been more patient or kind , she’s just having a time of it , and who can blame her ? The changes have people flipping out on pharmacy and health care workers and everyone is at the end of their tether . She ranted for a solid three or four minutes . 

She said she will contact us for second shots but right now she doesn’t know what vaccine that will be or when . So we are all in the same boat here and extreme patience is needed. I’ll get what I can get when I can get it I guess .


----------



## Average Joes

scorpsfan said:


> Ok. Today's the day I get the Pfizer. My husband and daughter as well. I'm really nervous about any of us having a bad reaction. I need you to tell me you were ok after it! Please!
> 
> Just need some courage for today! Thanks so much everyone.


Zero symptoms after two Pfizers for me. My wife was tired the next day after dose one. Dose two just a sore arm. Our minor daughter had no symptoms.


----------



## Memojo

I got my first jab of Moderna last Friday.  For those that have not yet received any vaccines ... it was really a non event from the perspective of: (i) only side effect was a slightly bruised feeling in my arm on Sat., no different than any other vaccine & (ii) I really didn't feel the injection.  Second dose is now scheduled for early Sept ... with optimism that will be moved up.

Any news on boarder opening ... as we have a trip planned for late November?


----------



## Debbie

scorpsfan said:


> Ok. Today's the day I get the Pfizer. My husband and daughter as well. I'm really nervous about any of us having a bad reaction. I need you to tell me you were ok after it! Please!
> 
> Just need some courage for today! Thanks so much everyone.


2 Phizer shots a week apart in this household. DH had no reactions and I had a slightly sore arm. I didn't need to take anything. One thing recommended to us was to move the arm a lot after getting the vaccine. I told DH he could vacuum.


----------



## Sue M

Just watching the morning news CTV. Apparently we are 71% vaccinated here in BC. And they’re saying we need to be 85% to stop the variants?  Another day with count under 200! 
DH had Pfizer for 1st jab, going in Sunday for 2nd. Older dd & I had Moderna and going for second jab on 15th. Don’t know if we’ll get Moderna or Pfizer!  Moderna supply has been problematic at best. But because they’re same RNA technology I will take whatever I’m offered. Can’t wait for 15th!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't have the time right now to provide direct links but I will come back after lunch to add them.  I want to point out to those of us who had AZ for our first shot that the proven best time interval for 2nd jab is AT LEAST 12 weeks,  meaning we have time to research,  speak to our health care providers, sit back and think about what we want our next move to be.  I know it's frustrating to hear about others getting the 2nd shot of an mRNA before we do but the AZ works better if given 12 weeks between doses.*


----------



## SleeplessInTO

scorpsfan said:


> Ok. Today's the day I get the Pfizer. My husband and daughter as well. I'm really nervous about any of us having a bad reaction. I need you to tell me you were ok after it! Please!
> 
> Just need some courage for today! Thanks so much everyone.


Hi  my husband and I both received Pfizer early in May. I had a sore arm and headache the next day and he had a sore arm. Nothing an Advil didn’t take care of for me. I think hubby didn’t even take anything. Everything cleared up by day 3. No other symptoms since and it’s been a month for both of us.

I am not one of those people that will do something just because the government tells me to. I prefer to gather facts as much as possible and then make a decision. After sifting through all of the biased, misinformed, constantly changing data I could find, I decided that it is better to get the Pfizer vaccine than to not get it. Just my personal opinion but you are welcome to PM me if you want to chat further or need reassurances. We do both plan to get our second doses as soon as we are eligible. Looks to be mid July at this point.

I am not 100% decided about my 5 year old since it’s hypothetical right now. But if I had to decide today, I would take her to get vaccinated with Pfizer


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the promised links with some screenshots as well highlighting the pertinent info for quick reference This first one was published on Feb 28 but was updated recently
BMJ Covid-19: New data on Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine backs 12 week dosing interval

From Health Canada published on May 3rd 
Health Canada Vaccine Recommended Immunization Schedule



And finally here's the very long and detailed full study information for all the science geeks out there!
For reference sake the study size was 24,422 participants 

Study on timing of AZ vaccine


*


----------



## FigmentSpark

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's the promised links with some screenshots as well highlighting the pertinent info for quick reference This first one was published on Feb 28 but was updated recently
> BMJ Covid-19: New data on Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine backs 12 week dosing interval
> View attachment 579606
> From Health Canada published on May 3rd
> Health Canada Vaccine Recommended Immunization Schedule
> 
> View attachment 579615
> 
> And finally here's the very long and detailed full study information for all the science geeks out there!
> For reference sake the study size was 24,422 participants
> 
> Study on timing of AZ vaccine
> View attachment 579628
> 
> View attachment 579625*


I assume that 12-16 weeks for AZ is if you get the second dose of AZ?

What kind of interval are they recommending for people getting one of the mRNAs for their second dose after and AZ?


----------



## TommyJK

FigmentSpark said:


> I assume that 12-16 weeks for AZ is if you get the second dose of AZ?
> 
> What kind of interval are they recommending for people getting one of the mRNAs for their second dose after and AZ?



They're sticking with the same interval - 12 weeks regardless of what your 2nd dose is.  The efficacy is mostly based on how long the first shot takes to produce an optimal amount of antibodies before you then "boost" it with the second shot.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's the promised links with some screenshots as well highlighting the pertinent info for quick reference This first one was published on Feb 28 but was updated recently
> BMJ Covid-19: New data on Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine backs 12 week dosing interval
> View attachment 579606
> From Health Canada published on May 3rd
> Health Canada Vaccine Recommended Immunization Schedule
> 
> View attachment 579615
> 
> And finally here's the very long and detailed full study information for all the science geeks out there!
> For reference sake the study size was 24,422 participants
> 
> Study on timing of AZ vaccine
> View attachment 579628
> 
> View attachment 579625*


Thank you .  My husband will really appreciate this too . It’s hard to separate all the facts from the noise these days . This helps .


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Here's the promised links with some screenshots as well highlighting the pertinent info for quick reference This first one was published on Feb 28 but was updated recently
> BMJ Covid-19: New data on Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine backs 12 week dosing interval



Thank you for the info...but I am NOT completely sold on anything anymore that health canada states concerning AZ.  There has been misinformation ( as in the higher # of blood clottng related issues and deaths) and mixed messaging, expiring vaccine etc etc etc.  There has been too many issues to trust what they are now saying.  

What about in my case?  I had my first shot of AZ, then contracted it....now what?????  Do I need to wait longer/shorter/stay the course? 

There just has been too much mismanagement with the AZ for me to feel comfortable with what they are stating anymore.  I would rather just start over...and get 2 shots of whatever mnra was offered to me.


----------



## bababear_50

So I spent some time this morning getting on Rexall & PC (Shoppers) waitlist.
I also called my local Ind. Pharmacy and they said they will start taking appointments Monday.

PC emailed me a *Your Are Eligible* email with a bar code to bring with me once the appointment is scheduled.


https://covid-19.ontario.ca/vaccine-locations

Wish me luck.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## badiggio

I think,IMO, the info out there is what they want you believe "at the time".Earlier on, the wait time in between doses was longer ,so everyone could have at least 1 vaccine,because of supply and application and it would take that much time to do so.Now that things are better organized and moving along,miracoulasly ,the wait time is shortened ,but efficacy still the same.Imo, it was to take some of the heat off of the responsible party,why we were so far behind other countries in the world.One newscaster this morning on the local news had me swearing at the tv when he suggested we should give the pm a "pat on the back" because everything is moving so much better now.


----------



## damo

Just booked my 2nd shot (Moderna) after my AZ shot that was March 16.  It will be at Sobey's on Wednesday which will be 12 weeks and one day.


----------



## Mikey15

badiggio said:


> why we were so far behind other countries in the world.



We're really not though, for what it's worth. We're really fortunate to have secured so many doses when most of the world still waits.






US, UK, Canada, and EU will be travelling between each other again while other countries won't ramp up until we no longer need the doses...


----------



## quandrea

damo said:


> Just booked my 2nd shot (Moderna) after my AZ shot that was March 16.  It will be at Sobey's on Wednesday which will be 12 weeks and one day.


Thank you for this. I just checked with their site and it looks like they actually let you book ahead. No preregistration and we will get back to you. I’m goi g to check daily and get dh and me in as soon as we are eligible. This community is a real asset!  What a resource!


----------



## pigletto

I’m having a very hard time nailing down the most recent info and details about booking our second shots. Could someone explain it to me ? Dh and I are over 40, had our first shots of AZ on April 21st, and live in Ontario.
We think we want to get whatever we can get first, which will likely be Pfizer or Moderna . Can anyone tell us what we need to do to book our next appointment?
( see my earlier post about calling the pharmacy where we got the first dose , they were no help).
I just want to make sure I’m ready to book when I’m eligible.


----------



## damo

quandrea said:


> Thank you for this. I just checked with their site and it looks like they actually let you book ahead. No preregistration and we will get back to you. I’m goi g to check daily and get dh and me in as soon as we are eligible. This community is a real asset!  What a resource!



Yes, I put myself on a bunch of waiting lists but Sobey's actually let you book and not be put on list.


----------



## Madame

pigletto said:


> I’m having a very hard time nailing down the most recent info and details about booking our second shots. Could someone explain it to me ? Dh and I are over 40, had our first shots of AZ on April 21st, and live in Ontario.
> We think we want to get whatever we can get first, which will likely be Pfizer or Moderna . Can anyone tell us what we need to do to book our next appointment?
> ( see my earlier post about calling the pharmacy where we got the first dose , they were no help).
> I just want to make sure I’m ready to book when I’m eligible.


Hi Pigletto,
DH and I had AZ dose 1 on Apr 23.  Once we are 12 weeks out we can book through our local PHU site which only opens a few days at a time, or we can do a search for a pharmacy in our area that has Moderna or Pfizer and get on their waitlist.  Use this link and put in your postal code and a list of pharmacies will pop up including the type of vaccines offered at each.
https://covid-19.ontario.ca/vaccine-locations


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> I’m having a very hard time nailing down the most recent info and details about booking our second shots. Could someone explain it to me ? Dh and I are over 40, had our first shots of AZ on April 21st, and live in Ontario.
> We think we want to get whatever we can get first, which will likely be Pfizer or Moderna . Can anyone tell us what we need to do to book our next appointment?
> ( see my earlier post about calling the pharmacy where we got the first dose , they were no help).
> I just want to make sure I’m ready to book when I’m eligible.



When I booked my Sobey's appointment online, they just asked that you made sure that the date you booked was 12 weeks out from your first AZ shot.

Looks like, starting on Monday, you will be able to do the same thing at your PHU.


----------



## badiggio

Mikey15 said:


> We're really not though, for what it's worth. We're really fortunate to have secured so many doses when most of the world still waits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US, UK, Canada, and EU will be travelling between each other again while other countries won't ramp up until we no longer need the doses...


Key word in my quote was "were",not the way things are now.


----------



## quandrea

A drugstore just called me offering me a shot on Monday. My 12 week mark isn’t until July 13. Something seems off, am I right?


----------



## Madame

quandrea said:


> A drugstore just called me offering me a shot on Monday. My 12 week mark isn’t until July 13. Something seems off, am I right?


Definitely not right - were they offering you dose 1?  Shoppers has offered me dose one 4 times when I had dose one a month and a half ago.


----------



## hdrolfe

Living in Ottawa is not fun for this vaccine roll out... I doubt I'll be able to get anything before the 12 week mark, I know people who still have upcoming appointments for first shots at the end of the month. While I understand hot spots were prioritized I thought we were at a point where it would be more equitably distributed across the province. Very frustrating.


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> Living in Ottawa is not fun for this vaccine roll out... I doubt I'll be able to get anything before the 12 week mark, I know people who still have upcoming appointments for first shots at the end of the month. While I understand hot spots were prioritized I thought we were at a point where it would be more equitably distributed across the province. Very frustrating.



There were a whole bunch of Ottawa pharmacy spots yesterday on Vaccine Hunters.

Here's another one an hour ago...

12+ OTTAWA POP UP
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	











LOWERTOWN
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Patro d'Ottawa, 40 Coburg Street





Jun 3 & Jun 4 9am-7pm





1st DOSE ONLY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NO OHIP REQ'D
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bring PROOF of ADDRESS


and another one ...









Ottawa 18+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Whole Health Compounding Glebe - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




857A Bank Street
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








18+ Moderna - Booking 1st dose








 80+ Booking 2nd dose





Call 613-231-7770 press 2





Open 9am-7pm
https://wholehealthglebe.com/


----------



## ottawamom

It apparently is based on per capita now. It's just that many more people in Ottawa are willing to get the jab than in some other parts of the province that we book up all available appointments immediately.


----------



## quandrea

Madame said:


> Definitely not right - were they offering you dose 1?  Shoppers has offered me dose one 4 times when I had dose one a month and a half ago.


No. Dose two. They personally called me and I was very clear I wasn’t due yet. She said the rules have changed. That it’s only three weeks now. I know that’s not true. I declined the shot and she told me to call again once I hit twelve weeks.


----------



## Madame

quandrea said:


> No. Dose two. They personally called me and I was very clear I wasn’t due yet. She said the rules have changed. That it’s only three weeks now. I know that’s not true. I declined the shot and she told me to call again once I hit twelve weeks.


Yikes!  That is weird.  Only FN groups and other specifically prioritized groups have 26-27 day intervals for 2nd dose that I've heard.


----------



## quandrea

Madame said:


> Yikes!  That is weird.  Only FN groups and other specifically prioritized groups have 26-27 day intervals for 2nd dose that I've heard.


I turned it down because AZ immunity takes a big jump in those final few weeks of the twelve week gap.


----------



## bababear_50

https://covid-19.ontario.ca/vaccine-locations
https://covid-19.ontario.ca/book-vaccine/

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mel can you post that link in your first post on the thread so it's easy to find down the road when it comes back up as a question.


----------



## pigletto

Thank you for the help clearing up when I’m eligible. We can get our dose at 12 weeks .. so mid July and looks like I don’t book for a little while yet . 
My daughter is an EA and she gets to rebook her second dose appointment on Monday . That makes me happy . She’s been in the schools with high risk students and social distancing is not something easily achieved with her students  ( for example she’s toileting and feeding ). So she needs a second dose with all the close contact for both herself and the children she works for.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I don't want to quote everyone who has been asking so if this pertains to you then yes, I'm responding to you 

If you live in Ontario &  had the AZ as your first shot you will be eligible to receive your 2nd jab after 12 weeks. This is the BEST timing to follow to maximize your immunity. Timing is not dependant on what your 2nd shot will be but on the FIRST being AZ.

You can have either a 2nd AZ OR opt for one of the mRNAs (Pfizer or Moderna) 

How to get the danged stuff into your arm is where the confusion will lie because it depends on where you got your 1st shot AND which health unit you live in. We had ours at Rexall and I've had numerous emails telling me they will reach out and I have complete faith that they will -- heard the pharmacist confirming that with a customer yesterday as well. Our health unit was one of the test locations that had Doctors vaccinating people and they are reaching out to patients directly. Other areas will rely on the Ontario website.

I get that we all want to get to the other side and we're hearing so many conflicting reports of what we need to do (or not) that it's moving into "don't look at me or I'll stab you in the eye" range of emotions for a lot of us. We need to remember that this is an evolving situation and the suggestions to get our 2nd shots isn't in sync with the supply - most pharmacies still have no idea when and what they will have delivered. *


----------



## OnceUponATime15

A good news day today with Ontario moving up second shots. I’m currently booked for July 27th.. with today’s modifications I will be able to rebook my second shot on Monday (my first dose of pfizer was prior to April 18th) 

I’m hoping for quick, smooth booking - and that there will be options available for me within a week.  The news about the new Delta variant is worrisome, so the sooner the better! 

Keeping my Fingers crossed


----------



## Starwind

pigletto said:


> I’m having a very hard time nailing down the most recent info and details about booking our second shots. Could someone explain it to me ? Dh and I are over 40, had our first shots of AZ on April 21st, and live in Ontario.
> We think we want to get whatever we can get first, which will likely be Pfizer or Moderna . Can anyone tell us what we need to do to book our next appointment?
> ( see my earlier post about calling the pharmacy where we got the first dose , they were no help).
> I just want to make sure I’m ready to book when I’m eligible.



I don't think you are in Ottawa, but this is what Ottawa Public Health put out in their COVID vaccine update newsletter today:

_First dose before April 18, 2021
Individuals who received their first dose of Pfizer or Moderna on or before April 18, 2021 will also be eligible to schedule an appointment through the provincial booking system to receive their second dose beginning on Monday at 8 am._

I got mine just after that cutoff so it will be a little while longer until I can use the system to book a future date for dose 2.

I don't know if your local public health unit has an email list for covid vaccine news updates, but I signed up for Ottawa's a couple weeks ago and have found it quite helpful and informative; I recommend seeing if your PHU has something similar and if they do signing up for it.

This is the Ontario press statement about the updated to the AZ second dose guidance (to allow mixing of vaccine types); it has some useful info that I think will give you some answers: https://news.ontario.ca/en/release/1000256/ontario-updating-astrazeneca-second-dose-guidance including:

QUOTE

Effective June 4, 2021 and in alignment with NACI’s recommendation, Ontarians who have received their first dose of the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine can choose to either receive a second dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine, or an mRNA (Pfizer or Moderna) vaccine for their second dose. Both second-dose options available to individuals who received their first dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine are safe and provide strong protection against COVID-19 and will count as a completed series. These second dose options will be provided at the recommended 12-week interval.

Beginning June 4, 2021, individuals who received their first dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine 12 weeks ago and who would like their second dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine, can contact the pharmacy or primary care provider where they received their first dose to book an appointment. Individuals who received their first dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine and are opting to receive an mRNA vaccine have the option to schedule their second dose appointment at a participating pharmacy where the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines are administered. Primary care settings and pharmacies may also be reaching out to eligible Ontarians.

In addition, expected the week of June 7, 2021, individuals who received their first dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine and who choose to receive an mRNA vaccine for their second dose can register for a “second dose only” at a 12-week interval through the provincial booking system. Eligible individuals will also be able to schedule their second dose appointment directly through public health units that use their own booking system.

END QUOTE

Hope this helps

SW


----------



## pigletto

Starwind said:


> I don't think you are in Ottawa, but this is what Ottawa Public Health put out in their COVID vaccine update newsletter today:
> 
> _First dose before April 18, 2021
> Individuals who received their first dose of Pfizer or Moderna on or before April 18, 2021 will also be eligible to schedule an appointment through the provincial booking system to receive their second dose beginning on Monday at 8 am._
> 
> I got mine just after that cutoff so it will be a little while longer until I can use the system to book a future date for dose 2.
> 
> I don't know if your local public health unit has an email list for covid vaccine news updates, but I signed up for Ottawa's a couple weeks ago and have found it quite helpful and informative; I recommend seeing if your PHU has something similar and if they do signing up for it.
> 
> This is the Ontario press statement about the updated to the AZ second dose guidance (to allow mixing of vaccine types); it has some useful info that I think will give you some answers: https://news.ontario.ca/en/release/1000256/ontario-updating-astrazeneca-second-dose-guidance including:
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> Effective June 4, 2021 and in alignment with NACI’s recommendation, Ontarians who have received their first dose of the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine can choose to either receive a second dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine, or an mRNA (Pfizer or Moderna) vaccine for their second dose. Both second-dose options available to individuals who received their first dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine are safe and provide strong protection against COVID-19 and will count as a completed series. These second dose options will be provided at the recommended 12-week interval.
> 
> Beginning June 4, 2021, individuals who received their first dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine 12 weeks ago and who would like their second dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine, can contact the pharmacy or primary care provider where they received their first dose to book an appointment. Individuals who received their first dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine and are opting to receive an mRNA vaccine have the option to schedule their second dose appointment at a participating pharmacy where the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines are administered. Primary care settings and pharmacies may also be reaching out to eligible Ontarians.
> 
> In addition, expected the week of June 7, 2021, individuals who received their first dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine and who choose to receive an mRNA vaccine for their second dose can register for a “second dose only” at a 12-week interval through the provincial booking system. Eligible individuals will also be able to schedule their second dose appointment directly through public health units that use their own booking system.
> 
> END QUOTE
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> SW


So helpful ! Thank you very much .


----------



## TammyLynn33

OnceUponATime15 said:


> A good news day today with Ontario moving up second shots. I’m currently booked for July 27th.. with today’s modifications I will be able to rebook my second shot on Monday (my first dose of pfizer was prior to April 18th)
> 
> I’m hoping for quick, smooth booking - and that there will be options available for me within a week.  The news about the new Delta variant is worrisome, so the sooner the better!
> 
> Keeping my Fingers crossed



Me too.. I feel bad big kid is missing cut off by a week but soon enough if we keep going at this speed


----------



## Iralyn

scorpsfan said:


> Ok. Today's the day I get the Pfizer. My husband and daughter as well. I'm really nervous about any of us having a bad reaction. I need you to tell me you were ok after it! Please!
> 
> Just need some courage for today! Thanks so much everyone.



How'd it go?  I got my AZ weeks ago and felt happy, relieved and empowered after.  (Still no regrets and still haven't decided what I'll do for dose 2 now that it appears to be a choice that I get to make)  DD got her vaccine this week and I actually had more of a "Did I do the right thing for her?" feeling afterwards.  I think mostly because of the mRNA aspect of it (though I would/will be okay with that for myself.  I'm at peace with it now but that gut reaction surprised me!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Thanks to one of the amazing posters here on the Dis for some timely information... I was just able to book and confirm my second shot for this Wednesday!!  Seven weeks earlier then my original second appointment


----------



## ottawamom

I just found this link on Vacc Hunters. If it's accurate it might help those who qualify to find availability.

Find vaccine appointments in Ontario


----------



## KNovacovschi

hdrolfe said:


> So July 14 is my date to be able to get Pfizer. I wonder if they will even have appointments available for then. My niece has her appointment June 28th for her first shot. Ottawa is SLOW on getting the doses given.



My 12 week day is July 15th and I’m wondering the same. Back on April 19th I put myself on multiple wait lists but was lucky to get Apr 22nd at Costco, and over the last couple days have started getting multiple emails from different pharmacies that appointments are now available and have 24 hrs to book but it’s for 1st dose only. It’s so frustrating how they are rolling out this system. Just give us our second dose already, lol.


----------



## KNovacovschi

pigletto said:


> Thank you for the help clearing up when I’m eligible. We can get our dose at 12 weeks .. so mid July and looks like I don’t book for a little while yet .
> My daughter is an EA and she gets to rebook her second dose appointment on Monday . That makes me happy . She’s been in the schools with high risk students and social distancing is not something easily achieved with her students  ( for example she’s toileting and feeding ). So she needs a second dose with all the close contact for both herself and the children she works for.



July 14th to be exact will be your 12 weeks, I had my first shot on April 22nd and mine will be July 15th. I made sure to count and have others count for me just in case


----------



## pigletto

KNovacovschi said:


> July 14th to be exact will be your 12 weeks, I had my first shot on April 22nd and mine will be July 15th. I made sure to count and have others count for me just in case


Haha thank you ! I trust your math more than my own !


----------



## Hopeful8

KNovacovschi said:


> July 14th to be exact will be your 12 weeks, I had my first shot on April 22nd and mine will be July 15th. I made sure to count and have others count for me just in case


I'm in the same boat as you...my husband and I got our first AZ on Apr 22, want to be able to book our 2nd (Pfizer, preferably) for July 15th.  That would be almost a month ahead of our scheduled Aug 12th appt with our family dr.


----------



## SpiritM

First dose was April 14th with second pre-booked for August 4th. We requested an earlier appointment on Monday through our local health department in Waterloo. We received the call on Thursday, our appointment was yesterday. We are now fully vaccinated. If you pre-register with open availability, you just might get a call like we did. Sometimes they just need to fill the open spots that seniors aren’t filling so they don’t waste vaccine. We received Pfizer both times. Second shot, only a slightly sore arm today. We are very grateful and Disney is looking closer for us Hubby and I are 60 plus Group.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I just found this link on Vacc Hunters. If it's accurate it might help those who qualify to find availability.
> 
> Find vaccine appointments in Ontario


Thank you for that link! That will definitely come in handy in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## bababear_50

2nd Dose booked for Tuesday June 8th at Rexall
 (Pfizer Vaccine)


Hugs
Mel


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Mom had her second Moderna shot this morning.. so far so good! Her injection site was warm to the touch this afternoon, but she says all else is fine. No pain, but pretty fatigued.. nothing a good afternoon nap couldn’t cure.

It’s a relief to have her done, here’s to a healthy immune response leading to a solid immunity.


----------



## damo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Mom had her second Moderna shot this morning.. so far so good! Her injection site was warm to the touch this afternoon, but she says all else is fine. No pain, but pretty fatigued.. nothing a good afternoon nap couldn’t cure.
> 
> It’s a relief to have her done, here’s to a healthy immune response leading to a solid immunity.



My 90+ parents had their second Pfizer on Friday and said the same thing.  They could feel where the injection site was but that was the only side effect.  I have to say I was a little concerned, just because of all the things you hear about mRNA second shots.


----------



## pigletto

I played with the provincial booking site for Ontario this morning. For reference I had my first shot of Astrazeneca on April 21st and I am not yet eligible to book a second dose. I will be eligible on July 14th.  I was pleased to see when I entered my info it allowed me to see the nearest sites delivering vaccine and it took me on the calendar to the first day I would be able to book the second shot. There are no appointments available for mid July yet because it's not my turn.  However, the system is ready for those of us who aren't eligible to book yet. 
There is also an area that you can download your vaccine receipts. My first dose info is there and correct.


----------



## samsteele

pigletto said:


> I played with the provincial booking site for Ontario this morning. For reference I had my first shot of Astrazeneca on April 21st and I am not yet eligible to book a second dose. I will be eligible on July 14th.  I was pleased to see when I entered my info it allowed me to see the nearest sites delivering vaccine and it took me on the calendar to the first day I would be able to book the second shot. There are no appointments available for mid July yet because it's not my turn.  However, the system is ready for those of us who aren't eligible to book yet.
> There is also an area that you can download your vaccine receipts. My first dose info is there and correct.


You and I are AZ twins. Also April 21st for 1st shot. Thank you for the info and heads up. I was also on the site early this morning but doing a dry run for my 75+ yr old aunt for tomorrow morning. Always critical to make sure we have all of the necessary health card info. The small digits on the back of the card that have to be plugged in really threw a lot of helpers for a loop on the last vax drop. Many didn't know they needed those numbers as well as the obvious health card number on the front of the card. Very happy I had all my ducks in a row when I helped her get her first Moderna shot as many of her friends had their shot delayed as family had to call back during the drop and get extra info.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Day 2... as warned, today Mom has some pretty hard pain in the arm that received the shot, both in the muscle and in the elbow joint. Tylenol and ice pack to the rescue..  fingers crossed this is a short lived side effect


----------



## bababear_50

CBC Radio Canada
1 Hr ago
The Ontario government says it is removing any restrictions on the mixing of mRNA vaccines as of Sunday and that means people who received a first dose of one brand should be able to receive a second dose of another brand without problems.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...e-says/ar-AAKLwgE?ocid=hplocalnews&li=AAggNb9

*Find your closest pharmacy to get a COVID-19 vaccine.*

Last Updated June 6 2021
COVID-19 pharmacy vaccine locations

https://covid-19.ontario.ca/vaccine-locationsMost pharmacies book appointments ahead of time and some allow walk-ins. Check with the pharmacy before you go.

*If your first dose was:*


AstraZeneca: you can get AstraZeneca, Moderna, or Pfizer for your second dose when you are eligible and it’s at least 12 weeks after your first dose.
Moderna or Pfizer: you should get the same vaccine for your second dose when you are eligible and it’s at least 28 days after your first dose. You can switch between Moderna and Pfizer safely if the original vaccine you got is not readily available.



Hugs
Mel


----------



## KNovacovschi

I received this email from Costco last night, this is where I received my first dose of AZ so I guess they are moving forward. I received it April 22nd. Still might get Pfizer and book as I can if a better date is availabl.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Also I went on the provincial website this morning to change my moms 2nd dose and the questions asked have changed from yesterday. They now ask you when you had your first dose and what was your first dose. Also this is my wait time


----------



## Hopeful8

Went on our local health unit this morning to move up my 2nd dose (received AZ Apr 22) and in order to move up my 2nd appointment,  I have to be 4 weeks out from my 2nd (which I'm not, will be on July 17th).


----------



## CanadianKrista

I just got my first dose yesterday!  Bit of a sore arm (not bad), and was really tired last night, but so far so good!  DH was also yesterday, and DS (13) is in  2 weeks.  Then it's the waiting game for DD(10).


----------



## TommyJK

samsteele said:


> You and I are AZ twins. Also April 21st for 1st shot.



 April 21st AZ first shotter here too


----------



## hdrolfe

TommyJK said:


> April 21st AZ first shotter here too



Oh! Me too! Can't wait to be able to book a second shot, I've put my name on all the pharmacy lists but the Ontario site brings me to no appointments, maybe in another week or two.


----------



## ottawamom

"Also I went on the provincial website this morning to change my moms 2nd dose and the questions asked have changed from yesterday. They now ask you when you had your first dose and what was your first dose."
[/QUOTE]
I'm so glad you posted this. I was on the provincial site last night and I went in this morning to double check the appointment I booked because I couldn't believe I really got one. I noticed that the questions had changed and that just fueled my fear that I did something wrong last night.

I got the email with my confirmation code etc (didn't get a second email cancelling the appointment) so I will have to go with "It's all good". I still can't believe it.


----------



## TommyJK

hdrolfe said:


> Oh! Me too! Can't wait to be able to book a second shot, I've put my name on all the pharmacy lists but the Ontario site brings me to no appointments, maybe in another week or two.



I'm thinking the week prior will be the sweet spot at most pharmacy sites I've looked have a very short window of appointments available (like only the current week), probably becasue they don't know how many shots they're getting that far out.


----------



## KNovacovschi

I tried to book my 2nd dose on the provincial portal, I know April 18th is the last date, just to see if it would allow me to book mid July and it wouldn’t. It asks right away what the date of your first dose was (Apr 22nd) and which one you had and then you get in a queue. Once I was able to get in it automatically set my date as July 15th and had June greyed out and couldn’t pick any other day of July. So now to wait for them to open April 19th and beyond for first doses to book. Again I know I can’t book yet but wanted to test it and had no plan to book before my 12 weeks which is July 15th.


----------



## ellbell

KNovacovschi said:


> I tried to book my 2nd dose on the provincial portal, I know April 18th is the last date, just to see if it would allow me to book mid July and it wouldn’t. It asks right away what the date of your first dose was (Apr 22nd) and which one you had and then you get in a queue. Once I was able to get in it automatically set my date as July 15th and had June greyed out and couldn’t pick any other day of July. So now to wait for them to open April 19th and beyond for first doses to book. Again I know I can’t book yet but wanted to test it and had no plan to book before my 12 weeks which is July 15th.


I did the same.  I plan on checking every week though to see if the date has become available. I don't want to rely on the pharmacy because I didn't go to rexall or shoppers for mine and I don't know what supply will be like for pharmacies. I can book on July 14th I'm just waiting for the calendar to open for that week.


----------



## Starwind

TommyJK said:


> I'm thinking the week prior will be the sweet spot at most pharmacy sites I've looked have a very short window of appointments available (like only the current week), probably becasue they don't know how many shots they're getting that far out.



I think you are probably correct.

I have a family member who works in an Ontario pharmacy [it is part of a major chain].

They are booking appointments 2-3 days out and only taking walk-ins as a last resort at the end of the day if they have remaining doses due to cancelations that therefore need to be used [however, they have a wait list and will call people on the wait list - if a wait list person can be there within an hour, they get the dose, so walk-ins are an absolute last resort - and usually we're only talking 2 or 3 doses that need to be filled at the end of the day, if any].  

They know about a week before that they will be receiving a shipment of vaccine, but not the specific date nor quantity. The day before they are told a shipment is arriving the next day, but they do not know the quantity. Day of arrival is when they find out the quantity. They do not start filling appointments until the shipment arrives and they know the quantity and can therefore plan based on the quantity.

( ETA - i.e. if they receive the shipment Monday and it is 80 doses, that is two days worth of appointments, so they will book appointments for Tues and Wed... then no more until the next shipment comes; rinse and repeat. They do not want to book for eg Thur and Fri because then they would have to cancel those if the next shipment isn't until the next week. )

Their appointments are a mix of people that received appointments through the pharmacy's online system and people that are on the online system's wait list that the pharmacy is manually calling to fill their remaining appointment slots. Right now, they are only doing people receiving first doses unless a person is in one of the prioritized groups for accelerated second dose (certain cancer patients, certain healthcare workers, etc).

There are still a lot of people on their wait list who have not received their first dose, and they also receive calls from people who have not received their first dose yet.


----------



## samsteele

Found another tel number for those trying to help friends/family move up their 2nd shot. 1-833-943-3900. On hold right now. From Christine Elliott's twitter posts this morning. Number posted on the ontario site is slammed and constant busy signal. No luck using the site as either kicks me off after I wait through the queue or tells me no Moderna vax available anywhere in my area. Will keep trying for family over the week as first day of the drop always wild.


----------



## bababear_50

Second dose of Vaccine all done!!
Let's go 


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

samsteele said:


> Found another tel number for those trying to help friends/family move up their 2nd shot. 1-833-943-3900. On hold right now. From Christine Elliott's twitter posts this morning. Number posted on the ontario site is slammed and constant busy signal. No luck using the site as either kicks me off after I wait through the queue or tells me no Moderna vax available anywhere in my area. Will keep trying for family over the week as first day of the drop always wild.



I know the radio was just saying that more Pharmacies have the Moderna Vax right now.
They were telling people to register with their local pharmacy.
(This is in the Peel/GTA area)/

Hugs
Mel


----------



## samsteele

bababear_50 said:


> register with their local pharmacy


Yes - great advice. My parents and aunt have done exactly that and even drove in to the pharmacy to register on in house lists because the lines were tied up with all the hopefuls. I finally got through on that 1-833 number and the operator explained no Moderna and no Pfizer at all available to book the accelerated 2nd dose on the Ontario website for Eastern and Central Ontario. This will prob change over the next few days. Similar issue for the 80+ crowd last week but most did eventually book their accelerated 2nd dose by the end of that week. So still trying a few times a day on the website. Think everyone needs lots of luck!


----------



## suse66

Just booked 2nd doses for my husband and I! My 1st dose was April 5th so my 12 week is June 28 and I am booked for my second on June 29th. My husband's 1st dose was April 9th and his 12 week will be July 2nd. He is booked for July 3rd. 

We both had Astra Zeneca for our 1st dose and are choosing Pfizer as our 2nd dose.


----------



## quandrea

suse66 said:


> Just booked 2nd doses for my husband and I! My 1st dose was April 5th so my 12 week is June 28 and I am booked for my second on June 29th. My husband's 1st dose was April 9th and his 12 week will be July 2nd. He is booked for July 3rd.
> 
> We both had Astra Zeneca for our 1st dose and are choosing Pfizer as our 2nd dose.


Your dates are identical to my husband’s. I booked him for dose two yesterday. I won’t be able to book myself for a bit. I’m due July 13.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Second dose of Vaccine all done!!
> Let's go
> View attachment 580718
> 
> Hugs
> Mel




How are you feeling today???


----------



## bababear_50

I feel like I went a round with a giant in my sleep.
Way more side effects than last time.
Neck is all stiff and can't raise arm. Arm swollen and sore.
Bit of a temp ..yah know like when your coming down with a cold or virus.
Very tired which is not going to go over well if I fall asleep on the kids in class today ,,,lol.
Anything is better than Covid and I am sure in a day or two I will be fine.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> I feel like I went a round with a giant in my sleep.
> Way more side effects than last time.
> Neck is all stiff and can't raise arm. Arm swollen and sore.
> Bit of a temp ..yah know like when your coming down with a cold or virus.
> Very tired which is not going to go over well if I fall asleep on the kids in class today ,,,lol.
> Anything is better than Covid and I am sure in a day or two I will be fine.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



I get mine today.  I am prepared for way more than last time (which was nothing).


----------



## ottawamom

Take it easy Mel. You'll feel more like your normal self tomorrow. Good luck @damo. Report back and let us all know how you are feeling tomorrow.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

bababear_50 said:


> I feel like I went a round with a giant in my sleep.
> Way more side effects than last time.
> Neck is all stiff and can't raise arm. Arm swollen and sore.
> Bit of a temp ..yah know like when your coming down with a cold or virus.
> Very tired which is not going to go over well if I fall asleep on the kids in class today ,,,lol.
> Anything is better than Covid and I am sure in a day or two I will be fine.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



Offering encouragement..  you today was my Mom on Sunday after her Saturday needle.  She bounced right back by Monday . Sending you positive energy, I’m betting you’ll feel 100 times better by tomorrow!

I’m off to my appointment in an hour, I didn’t book tomorrow off and am hoping for the best… that whatever happens is tolerable enough to be able to work.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

damo said:


> I get mine today.  I am prepared for way more than last time (which was nothing).



Me too… my appointment is at 1:30. 
Crossing fingers for both of us!


----------



## pigletto

Good luck gang ! So excited to see second doses happening !!!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

It is a whole lot busier here this afternoon then last time!!  There are dozens of us waiting to check in.. they just called the 1:25 group up.  8 desks open - let’s see how long it takes. . 1:30 appointments on deck.


----------



## Spotthecat

TommyJK said:


> April 21st AZ first shotter here too


Me too!


----------



## lisaviolet

Fully ****ing vaccinated.


----------



## lisaviolet

Second dose today. Played the Ontario website like it was Las Vegas and won.

Pfizer.

And the Metro Convention Centre , Toronto, was superb like the last time.  Total walk through and was finished in mere minutes. 

So happy!

We are doing this! Best of luck to everyone with their appointments.


----------



## elaine amj

We are in Ontario. My DH called yesterday and secured accelerated 2nd dose appts for my mother (70+) and himself (health condition). It was quite straightforward and had open availability a week from now. This will mean a 6week gap between their Pfizer doses.

I am anxiously waiting for an earlier second dose for my kids and I but very relieved that at least 2ppl in my family will be protected.

Not sure how well the vaccine will work for DH so hoping for herd immunity to increase his protection.  Thankfully, my region has had high vaccine uptake.


----------



## juniorbugman

My sister got just her 2nd dose appointment for this Friday for 8am in Scarborough.  My Mom has an appointment that day for 9:20 so my sister thought that Mom would just have to go early with her but then she double checked her appointment and hers is for 8pm not am.  She sent the Health people and email asking if she could have the same time as my Mom but she hasn't heard back yet.  She figures since they have 3-4 days to respond to you that the time will have come and gone by the time she hears back from them.
She was laughing at herself that she didn't notice the time but she did look for an earlier appointment and there were none and the appointments were scarce so she will take anything.


----------



## bababear_50

Feeling so much better today.
Arm is still a bit tender but the other symptoms have fade away.
Best wishes to everyone getting their shots.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## azrivest

Hurray for all the 2nd doses! It's so uplifting to read your posts 

DH and I will know on June 18th if we can move our Sept 1st second doses up


----------



## damo

So it has been almost 24 hours since my Moderna after AZ shot.  So far, my arm is a bit tender when I lift it over my head.  No other symptoms.  My husband went golfing, so he's feeling pretty good.  Fingers crossed that there isn't worse to come.


----------



## pigletto

azrivest said:


> Hurray for all the 2nd doses! It's so uplifting to read your posts
> 
> DH and I will know on June 18th if we can move our Sept 1st second doses up


May I ask why you will know June 18th ? I’m in Ontario and can’t book yet but I’m wondering when I should be watching for things to change


----------



## azrivest

pigletto said:


> May I ask why you will know June 18th ? I’m in Ontario and can’t book yet but I’m wondering when I should be watching for things to change



I'm in Quebec, where the govt published a calendar for rebooking second doses. The 35-39 age group rebooking period will start on June 18th.


----------



## pigletto

azrivest said:


> I'm in Quebec, where the govt published a calendar for rebooking second doses. The 35-39 age group rebooking period will start on June 18th.


Thanks . I’m not sure what our day is but I hope they speed it up .


----------



## elaine amj

pigletto said:


> Thanks . I’m not sure what our day is but I hope they speed it up .



The Ontario govt has also posted this. Mine is in late July but hoping it will get bumped up as more doses come in.


----------



## pigletto

elaine amj said:


> The Ontario govt has also posted this. Mine is in late July but hoping it will get bumped up as more doses come in.


Yes it looks like I’m eligible to book July 19th. As someone who got AstraZeneca on April 21st, my 12 week mark is July 14th . I’m hoping to be able to book sooner than July 19th . 
People who have one shot of AZ have only about 30% protection against the Delta  variant from their one vaccine. So time is of the essence here .


----------



## quandrea

pigletto said:


> Yes it looks like I’m eligible to book July 19th. As someone who got AstraZeneca on April 21st, my 12 week mark is July 14th . I’m hoping to be able to book sooner than July 19th .
> People who have one shot of AZ have only about 30% protection against the Delta  variant from their one vaccine. So time is of the essence here .


I check every day in case they add appointment days. You might also want to reach out to pharmacies and let them know your twelve week date. I find the small, independent pharmacies are better at communicating and getting you on their list. I have several that have me marked down for July 13. If supply co-operates, I am ready to go.

Not sure if you are in Peel region, but The Embassy Grand in Brampton has booking dates well into July. If you will be 12 weeks post first dose AZ at time of your booking, you can reserve there now.


----------



## FigmentSpark

pigletto said:


> Yes it looks like I’m eligible to book July 19th. As someone who got AstraZeneca on April 21st, my 12 week mark is July 14th . I’m hoping to be able to book sooner than July 19th .
> People who have one shot of AZ have only about 30% protection against the Delta  variant from their one vaccine. So time is of the essence here .


Are you sure you can't book now?  My 12 weeks is July 1, but I was able to book my second appt for July 2 a few days ago.


----------



## grantclaire

We got our 2nd AZ on Wednesday afternoon, bit of a headache during the night.   No real problems.  One thing I noticed there was alot more paperwork to read and sign this time. Risk of blood cots etc.


----------



## ottawamom

Glad to hear you had a good night. Hope the rest of the week goes as smoothly.


----------



## Starwind

Today was en exercise in futility trying to get my 75+ year old mother her second Pfizer dose appointment moved up in Eastern Ontario.  When she received her first dose in mid April at the local municipal mass vaccination clinic she was automatically scheduled for a second dose in August.

I went online to try to book her, but nothing was available in the three town/cities around her. I even tried the city I live in [a few hours drive]. No luck. For two of the locations it would let you click through to the calendar to choose a date but would then say 0 appointments avalable. The others didn't let you get to the pick a location stage.

Yesterday my sister had tried calling all the pharmacies in the two towns near her and none of them were booking appointments for second doses.

Today my Mom physically went to all the pharmacies in both those towns. NONE of the pharmacies are doing second doses -- they all said they "do not have permission" to do second doses yet [which makes no sense!] and don't know when they will "get permission". All but one also were unwilling to even consider vaccinating anyone for second doses who hadn't received their first dose with them (!!!!). The exception was the No Frills pharmacy. THAT pharmacist explained he didn't have permission to do second doses yet but hoped to hear something soon. He gave her a card and said to call back Monday as he should hear more. He is willing to do second doses for people who go their first dose elsewhere, once they have permission to do second doses.

So frustrating. And I can't imagine being someone who doesn't have a family member to help with online/phone calls, or who doesn't have the mobility to go from pharmacy to pharmacy checking in person. Gotta be a better way.


----------



## Starwind

For Ontario people...

I got my AZ dose one April 20. I am in my 40's.

I didn't think I was allowed to use the Ontario online system to book my dose 2 yet, but I just went online to try and **it is letting me book dose 2**.

Downside is so far the dates it is giving me are in SEPTEMBER (!!!!!!!).

ETA: I told it I wanted Pfizer as my dose 2.


----------



## hdrolfe

I haven't even been able to get it to show me any appointments. I got mine on April 21st. I was told they would contact me for a second appointment. So I don't even have anything booked. I will keep trying though, 12 weeks is July 14 so hopefully I can get something around then, if nothing before.


----------



## Starwind

hdrolfe said:


> I haven't even been able to get it to show me any appointments. I got mine on April 21st. I was told they would contact me for a second appointment. So I don't even have anything booked. I will keep trying though, 12 weeks is July 14 so hopefully I can get something around then, if nothing before.



I got my AZd1 at a pharmacy that did not give an appointment for d2 so also do not have a d2 appt.

In Ontario at least, if you got AZ as d1 my understanding is that your d2 date will not be sooner than 12 weeks after d1 unless you fall into certain accelerated dose 2 categories [e,g, certain cancer patient, certain healthcare workers]. 

When I tried the Ontario booking system it clearly knew 13 July was my 12 week mark as that date was shown as the starting point of the mostly non-existent appointments.


----------



## Starwind

hdrolfe said:


> I haven't even been able to get it to show me any appointments. I got mine on April 21st. I was told they would contact me for a second appointment. So I don't even have anything booked. I will keep trying though, 12 weeks is July 14 so hopefully I can get something around then, if nothing before.



I will say the Ontario booking system was whacky... i would choose a location [it had a list of ones as far out as almost 90 km away!]... and go in and then there would be nothing, so I would select back and the list of available locations would be slightly different... chose another one, go in, nothing [or something in ... September...], choose back, and again the list of locations was different... so locations would fall off and come back... and when a location had a slot, we are talking literally ONE slot to choose from... e.g. 9:50 am on 13 September was the only choice for one of them. One location did have two slots on one day. And one location had two slots: one on each of two different days a week apart in Sept. So slim pickings. I can only guess that it is a result of other people also looking and choosing a different date and that freeing up another date, etc.

WDW FastPass hunting comes to mind as bring good preparation


----------



## lisaviolet

Starwind said:


> Today was en exercise in futility trying to get my 75+ year old mother her second Pfizer dose appointment moved up in Eastern Ontario.  When she received her first dose in mid April at the local municipal mass vaccination clinic she was automatically scheduled for a second dose in August.
> 
> I went online to try to book her, but nothing was available in the three town/cities around her. I even tried the city I live in [a few hours drive]. No luck. For two of the locations it would let you click through to the calendar to choose a date but would then say 0 appointments avalable. The others didn't let you get to the pick a location stage.
> 
> Yesterday my sister had tried calling all the pharmacies in the two towns near her and none of them were booking appointments for second doses.
> 
> Today my Mom physically went to all the pharmacies in both those towns. NONE of the pharmacies are doing second doses -- they all said they "do not have permission" to do second doses yet [which makes no sense!] and don't know when they will "get permission". All but one also were unwilling to even consider vaccinating anyone for second doses who hadn't received their first dose with them (!!!!). The exception was the No Frills pharmacy. THAT pharmacist explained he didn't have permission to do second doses yet but hoped to hear something soon. He gave her a card and said to call back Monday as he should hear more. He is willing to do second doses for people who go their first dose elsewhere, once they have permission to do second doses.
> 
> So frustrating. And I can't imagine being someone who doesn't have a family member to help with online/phone calls, or who doesn't have the mobility to go from pharmacy to pharmacy checking in person. Gotta be a better way.



Don't let the 0 appointments get you down or the glitches when a location has tons of appointments but won't let you book.

When you have a chunk of time keep pressing refresh over and over in a short time, so that it doesn't bounce you back to the input page. Keep refreshing and something will come.

Also keep an eye for drive through pop-ups in your own city for her. Keep googling that




Starwind said:


> For Ontario people...
> 
> I got my AZ dose one April 20. I am in my 40's.
> 
> I didn't think I was allowed to use the Ontario online system to book my dose 2 yet, but I just went online to try and **it is letting me book dose 2**.
> 
> Downside is so far the dates it is giving me are in SEPTEMBER (!!!!!!!).
> 
> ETA: I told it I wanted Pfizer as my dose 2.



AstraZeneca first dose has different booking rules. It is not the same as the others.

So you didn't override the system. They just want you to be @12 weeks for vaccine date. Note not 12 weeks for booking time, just for vaccine date.

@Starwind my apologies I missed your other post on this matter.


----------



## lisaviolet

Those in the Toronto area and need Moderna, I had to pick up some needles and such at a small pharmacy at Loblaws - Queen and Portland. They had no one there and had Moderna supplies.

Also, for those outside the city and getting nowhere in their area, I would not hesitate if you are retired, can work from *home*, time off to book in the city and make it a mini holiday.

i know people who had no reaction to the second shot. Mine came and went.

Book a day or two before or after - fantastic bargains for hotels. Book and have some fun. Patios open tomorrow.

Metro Toronto Convention Centre is well organized. And there are tons of openings at the Hangar, north end of the city and at the International Centre near the airport.  And lots in Mississauga and Brampton.


----------



## quandrea

I go into the Ontario system and all the clinics shown have date ranges ending no later than July 4. Nothing beyond that seems to be loaded.


----------



## quandrea

lisaviolet said:


> Those in the Toronto area and need Moderna, I had to pick up some needles and such at a small pharmacy at Loblaws - Queen and Portland. They had no one there and had Moderna supplies.
> 
> Also, for those outside the city and getting nowhere in their area, I would not hesitate if you are retired, can work from *home*, time off to book in the city and make it a mini holiday.
> 
> i know people who had no reaction to the second shot. Mine came and went.
> 
> Book a day or two before or after - fantastic bargains for hotels. Book and have some fun. Patios open tomorrow.
> 
> Metro Toronto Convention Centre is well organized. And there are tons of openings at the Hangar, north end of the city and at the International Centre near the airport.  And lots in Mississauga and Brampton.


Do they show dates beyond July 4?  They don’t on my screen.


----------



## Starwind

lisaviolet said:


> Don't let the 0 appointments get you down or the glitches when a location has tons of appointments but won't let you book.
> 
> When you have a chunk of time keep pressing refresh over and over in a short time, so that it doesn't bounce you back to the input page. Keep refreshing and something will come.
> 
> Also keep an eye for drive through pop-ups in your own city for her. Keep googling that



Unfortunately the only pop-ups in my city are for people who live in specific hot spot area codes.

We will keep trying.


----------



## lisaviolet

quandrea said:


> Do they show dates beyond July 4?  They don’t on my screen.



For which quandrea? I assume you mean the Ontario site? I haven't been back on since I get my second shot and  I would probably have no way to access it now, right to the booking page.

As for the Loblaws at Queen & Portland (Toronto), that would be through the separate Shopper's Drug Mart/Loblaws site.  Although if anyone is close to them it might not hurt to stop in or give them a call. Some Shopper's will take your number. Most won't, they direct you back to the sign-up page. But it is worth a call or pop-in.

Anyone in the Peterborough ON area, a relative just got a Monday appointment for Moderna. It was a privately run pharmacy, from a call in. PM me and I can find out the name. She might have got in because she was an AstraZeneca first dose. *** The Medicine Shoppe Pharmacy on Chemong Road ***

If I still needed my second dose I would be doing refresh on the Ontario site over and over (obviously when time allows).

But I would go back in a second time and press pharmacies and find every single one that is not Shopper's/Loblaws/Rexall etc and call/visit if no one is picking up. Target all those independent pharmacies.


----------



## lisaviolet

Starwind said:


> Unfortunately the only pop-ups in my city are for people who live in specific hot spot area codes.
> 
> We will keep trying.



One of the pop-ups that I had people go to, well many thought it was only for York Region. On the second shot they eased the rules and no one realized that under second dose the wording was not the same. Two people from a close town, but in another region - Durham,  put their address in the appointment booking for the pop-up and got a shot.

Later they changed their lingo to York Region only, but not in the first week when they needed bodies for the supply. 

And please everyone remember that hot spots are often LIVE or WORK.


----------



## lisaviolet

quandrea said:


> I go into the Ontario system and all the clinics shown have date ranges ending no later than July 4. Nothing beyond that seems to be loaded.



Quandrea, are you AstraZeneca and need the twelve weeks? 

I feel like I am missing something with you needing a later date.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Day two and zero side effects from my second shot. With dose one I had vertigo that started on day two and lasted two/three days and significant fatigue.

Wondering how long side effects are possible after pfizer second shots…. . So far so good.


----------



## lisaviolet

York Region, ON -

Soccer City, Whitchurch-Stouffville drive- through pop-up, appointments available. Moderna, but I do know of someone who got Pfizer at the same location. So research that. 

https://www.eventbrite.ca/o/soccercity-covid-19-vaccination-clinic-32957385009


----------



## quandrea

lisaviolet said:


> Quandrea, are you AstraZeneca and need the twelve weeks?
> 
> I feel like I am missing something with you needing a later date.


Yes I’m AZ. Due July 13, but no dates are loaded that far out for me. Others seem to be reporting seeing dates much further out than I ever see.

I am in touch with independent pharmacies. Their communication seems to be the best. I bet that’s where I end up.


----------



## bababear_50

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Day two and zero side effects from my second shot. With dose one I had vertigo that started on day two and lasted two/three days and significant fatigue.
> 
> Wondering how long side effects are possible after pfizer second shots…. . So far so good.



So happy to hear you are doing well...Last night I think I yawned more times than I have ever in my life.(so weird).
I finally gave up and went back to sleep even though I slept most of the afternoon.
Today I fell asleep around 4pm and slept till about 7:30.
I'm not sure how long the side effects last though.
Fingers & Toes crossed for you!

This is a post vaccine email Rexall sent me Re: Pfizer

*What to expect after your COVID-19 Vaccine (Dose 2):*



Most common side effects include redness, swelling, or feeling sore at the injection site.
You may also experience feeling tired, having a headache, fever or chills, body aches, feeling sick to your stomach (nausea), vomiting (throwing up) or loose stools (diarrhea), or swollen lymph nodes.
If these symptoms persist after 1-2 days or get worse, contact your primary healthcare provider immediately.
Continue to follow public health recommendations such as frequent handwashing, wearing a mask and staying at least 2 metres from others to prevent the spread of COVID-19.
Other vaccines cannot be administered 28 days after your second dose.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just rescheduled DD12’s vaccine appt. It was supposed to be next week, but I moved it to June 26 and will likely bump it again into July when able.

DH and I had a conversation tonight about how they are finding health issues with the 12-24year olds, mostly males, about having major side effects.

Anyways, we decided as parents to hold off for her for now until more kids get it to see if anything happens. Hopefully the govts would be truthful if issues did arise.

Right now this trumps any WDW vacation we might have planned. Vacations will always be there to take as long as we are all healthy.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/healt...ter-pfizer-moderna-vaccines-u-s-cdc-1.5464486


----------



## ottawamom

@ilovetotravel1977  Better to be safe than sorry. I hope you find your answers soon.


----------



## FigmentSpark

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just rescheduled DD12’s vaccine appt. It was supposed to be next week, but I moved it to June 26 and will likely bump it again into July when able.
> 
> DH and I had a conversation tonight about how they are finding health issues with the 12-24year olds, mostly males, about having major side effects.
> 
> Anyways, we decided as parents to hold off for her for now until more kids get it to see if anything happens. Hopefully the govts would be truthful if issues did arise.
> 
> Right now this trumps any WDW vacation we might have planned. Vacations will always be there to take as long as we are all healthy.
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/healt...ter-pfizer-moderna-vaccines-u-s-cdc-1.5464486


I just read about this, too.  My DS 16 is supposed to get his second shot on July 2.  Not sure what to do.  I don't want to hurt him, but I don't want him to get Covid, either.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I hope some of the reporters ask about this tomorrow at our Friday briefing with the premier and good doctor. Not sure what type of response they could give as cases are just emerging.


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> I just read about this, too.  My DS 16 is supposed to get his second shot on July 2.  Not sure what to do.  I don't want to hurt him, but I don't want him to get Covid, either.



It is interesting reading this since we have a 30 year old male friend who has been suffering from the after effects of having covid for almost a year now.  One of the issues, among many, is heart problems including severe palpitations and extreme exhaustion.


----------



## damo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Day two and zero side effects from my second shot. With dose one I had vertigo that started on day two and lasted two/three days and significant fatigue.
> 
> Wondering how long side effects are possible after pfizer second shots…. . So far so good.



Zero side effects here too (other than slight tenderness at the injection site) after two days.  I had a Moderna after AstraZeneca.  Same results for my husband.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Ironically, in order for us to go camping on PEI this summer (mid-July), DD will have to have one dose to enter the province without isolation orders, I believe.

Not sure really why we are delaying when we know she is going to be forced to have it one way or another (school, sports, travel, etc)


----------



## samsteele

lisaviolet said:


> But I would go back in a second time and press pharmacies and find every single one that is not Shopper's/Loblaws/Rexall etc and call/visit if no one is picking up. Target all those independent pharmacies.


This is excellent advice. This is what my 70+ parents and aunt did and they just got their accelerated 2nd dose appointments for early next week! They registered on an in house list with their small town I.D.A. drug store and the online list with small town Guardian drug store plus also called and visited both early this week. They are in small town Central/Eastern Ontario. 

Shoppers/Loblaws/Rexall are caught up in red tape and craziness with their head office. The smaller pharmacies seem to have more freedom to take local lists and are not as bogged down with IT issues on their website lists. Would guess that Shoppers being more well known has been overwhelmed. Just absolutely overwhelmed and did not have the IT and staff to field the demand.

I had my first AZ shot at my local Shoppers April 21 and they do their best to answer the phone but are swamped with calls. They are not keeping any in house list and have no idea when they will receive any vaccines, what vaccines they will get in the future and esp don't know about AZ and when they are even permitted to give 2nd shots.


----------



## Frozen2014

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just rescheduled DD12’s vaccine appt. It was supposed to be next week, but I moved it to June 26 and will likely bump it again into July when able.
> 
> DH and I had a conversation tonight about how they are finding health issues with the 12-24year olds, mostly males, about having major side effects.
> 
> Anyways, we decided as parents to hold off for her for now until more kids get it to see if anything happens. Hopefully the govts would be truthful if issues did arise.
> 
> Right now this trumps any WDW vacation we might have planned. Vacations will always be there to take as long as we are all healthy.
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/healt...ter-pfizer-moderna-vaccines-u-s-cdc-1.5464486


That's a bit scary.  DS16 got his first shot a few weeks ago.  DD turns 12 next week and I literally have an appointment for her for the following day.  It's a hard decision for everyone to make.  For us, our kids are going to camp so it's a level of protection (and DS will be a counsellor and if he gets his requested group, he'll be with the little ones who won't be as covid-careful due to their age)


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I hope some of the reporters ask about this tomorrow at our Friday briefing with the premier and good doctor. Not sure what type of response they could give as cases are just emerging.


The CBC did a segment on this on the National I believe a few days ago. They were talking about it on the radio the next day when I was walking (June 7). Google and see if you can find the interviews. It was with a doctor from the Heart Institute in Ottawa who was asked to review these cases in Canada. PM me if you can't find the link and I'll send it to you.


----------



## pigletto

FigmentSpark said:


> Are you sure you can't book now?  My 12 weeks is July 1, but I was able to book my second appt for July 2 a few days ago.


Sorry I forgot to answer this ! I’m on the sign up lists for pharmacies to email me . I can log into the provincial booking site and the calendar is greyed out to my booking date which is July 14th but there are no appointments in my area past end of June.

I think it’s just a matter of time before they allow more people to start booking and open up more appointments . There’s seems to be a lot of articles starting to talk about allowing Astra Zeneca recipients to get a second dose of an MRNA  even sooner  than they are allowing now.


----------



## bababear_50

National Post article
https://nationalpost.com/news/world...an-expected-after-pfizer-moderna-vaccines-cdc

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/myocarditis-heart-inflammation-covid-vaccine-1.6053963
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Thanks everyone for virtual support.

I will do more research for peace of mind.


----------



## pigletto

I’m right there with you. Dh and I were discussing this morning what we will do about Ds17s second shot . Right now we have a little more time to wait and see .


----------



## pigletto

* Duplicate post


----------



## hdrolfe

My parents were able to move their second doses up to July 1st. They got their 1st dose after me but I am happy they are getting it! Now for Ontario to fix the AZ issues and let me get an appointment for my second dose (preferable of Pfizer) sooner than later...

I have read about the issues with young men and the heart thing, but I had understood it to be a very small chance, and that obviously getting Covid could lead to worse problems. My son turns 12 this year and in some areas I'd already have gotten his 1st does but of course where we are won't allow it. I'm tempted to take a holiday to one of the areas that will allow it though, and fully plan to get him vaccinated as soon as we can.

Article from CBC - it's a week old but explains pretty well what it is and what to look for.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My DS25 is getting his first shot today. I should likely be more concerned for him then DD12. But I know he will want to travel and do stuff with his friends who are all getting it, so like he says "We are going to be somewhat forced to get it anyways, might as well do it now"


----------



## juniorbugman

My Mom and Sister got their second shot today in Scarborough and they had a great experience.  My Mother had taken her walking cane with her so they got put into a fast line for seniors.


----------



## Disneylover99

I got my second Pfizer shot yesterday afternoon. I’m really glad I took today off. 
Just a mild fever, but really tired.


----------



## bababear_50

Thoughts and prayers to everyone with a loved one dealing with Covid 19.
My youngest niece Chelsea (dual citizen Canadian/ British) ,,, has been in the UK for the past few years working for the N.H.S.(National Health Services).
Today my brother found out she has Covid 19. She is 29 years old. She has the Delta Variant.
She had only received one shot of the AZ Vaccine.
She is the youngest of 5 girls and has 1 younger brother. So far she is doing ok at home in isolation and I pray that the situation stays that way.
Right now I am reminding myself that we are all strong and can get through this.
It would be appreciated if you do say prayers if you could add a extra one in for Chelsea too ,,I'd really appreciate it.

With appreciative thanks &
 Hugs

Mel


----------



## OnceUponATime15

bababear_50 said:


> Thoughts and prayers to everyone with a loved one dealing with Covid 19.
> My youngest niece Chelsea (dual citizen Canadian/ British) ,,, has been in the UK for the past few years working for the N.H.S.(National Health Services).
> Today my brother found out she has Covid 19. She is 29 years old. She has the Delta Variant.
> She had only received one shot of the AZ Vaccine.
> She is the youngest of 5 girls and has 1 younger brother. So far she is doing ok at home in isolation and I pray that the situation stays that way.
> Right now I am reminding myself that we are all strong and can get through this.
> It would be appreciated if you do say prayers if you could add a extra one in for Chelsea too ,,I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> With appreciative thanks &
> Hugs
> 
> Mel



It’s so very hard when our loved ones are so far away and get sick.  My sister constantly worries with every news update coming out of the UK, my niece lives in London.. she works for a large international pharmaceutical company and prior to covid travelled the world with her job.

Have sent up a quick  for Chelsea. May she continue to have only the mildest of cases.  
(((hugs to you Mel)))


----------



## samsteele

Prayers for Chelsea and all others struggling with this beast. Hugs to Mel and her family


----------



## newdeal

got my second shot today which was nice, hopeful that I can travel again soon.  Please remember though folks, the goal of the vaccine is not that no one will test positive ever again.  Plenty of vaccinated people will test positive.  The goal is to keep you from dying and ending up in the ICU.  Eventually we need to stop focusing on case numbers because they are decoupled from the meaning of them a year ago.  Also the variant is possibly a good thing since asymptomatic transmission was said to account for a large portion of transmission.  The more people get symptoms and the faster they get symptoms, the easier it will be to control this combined with a decrease in serious outcomes through vaccination.


----------



## Hopeful8

Has everyone seen this?

Ontario shortens AstraZeneca dose interval to eight weeks | CTV News


----------



## damo

Hopeful8 said:


> Has everyone seen this?
> 
> Ontario shortens AstraZeneca dose interval to eight weeks | CTV News



Great news!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*we just got SIX emails from Rexall asking us to confirm which vaccine we would like to receive for our 2nd dose! So happy to see the above announcement that Onario has shortened the interval to 8 weeks since our health unit was declared as one of the hotspots for the Delta VOC. We're currently 9.5 weeks post first AZ dose and while I said we are fine waiting the full 12 weeks we're watching our ICU numbers climb again *


----------



## Hopeful8

Jacqueline, wow! That is good that the pharmacies are on top of it.  We will be 8 weeks this week and I think we might split the difference and do it at 10 weeks.  Need to do more reading on it before I decide for sure.  We aren't in a hot spot though


----------



## Spotthecat

We're in hotspot York Region. For my AZ shot 8 weeks from April 21st = June 16th. Whoa! That's much better than the random wait for July 14th...


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *we just got SIX emails from Rexall asking us to confirm which vaccine we would like to receive for our 2nd dose! So happy to see the above announcement that Onario has shortened the interval to 8 weeks since our health unit was declared as one of the hotspots for the Delta VOC. We're currently 9.5 weeks post first AZ dose and while I said we are fine waiting the full 12 weeks we're watching our ICU numbers climb again *



So so Happy for you!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## quandrea

Spotthecat said:


> We're in hotspot York Region. For my AZ shot 8 weeks from April 21st = June 16th. Whoa! That's much better than the random wait for July 14th...


I’m now moved up to June 15. I just wonder if I’m better off waiting until July 13 to maximise immunity/effectiveness. The news release did say waiting the 12 weeks provides optimal protection. So many decisions, so much data to sift through.


----------



## bababear_50

quandrea said:


> I’m now moved up to June 15. I just wonder if I’m better off waiting until July 13 to maximise immunity/effectiveness. The news release did say waiting the 12 weeks provides optimal protection. So many decisions, so much data to sift through.



I say June 15th,,,, but this is just as a friend and not a doctor or professional.
I guess I just want everyone I know to be fully vaccinated. 
But if you choose July 13 I'm ok waiting.,,,,, but June 15th would be better ,,,,LOL

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Spotthecat said:


> We're in hotspot York Region. For my AZ shot 8 weeks from April 21st = June 16th. Whoa! That's much better than the random wait for July 14th...


That is great news Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## quandrea

bababear_50 said:


> I say June 15th,,,, but this is just as a friend and not a doctor or professional.
> I guess I just want everyone I know to be fully vaccinated.
> But if you choose July 13 I'm ok waiting.,,,,, but June 15th would be better ,,,,LOL
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


I think you’re probably right. Will get in touch with my pharmacist tomorrow.


----------



## juniorbugman

My nephew just got an email today to book his second shot from the Scarborough Health Unit.  I actually got him a spot for next Friday and he will be doubled dosed before me and my brother.


----------



## hdrolfe

And here I was all excited to finally book my second shot (Moderna or Pfizer to go with my first AZ) for July 11th. My parent's live in a small town outside of Ottawa and they have their own booking system so my dad looked for me and that was available. It's a few days before the 12 weeks so unless I get something sooner from one of the waiting lists I'm on at the pharmacies, I'm happy to have it booked!


----------



## Starwind

hdrolfe said:


> And here I was all excited to finally book my second shot (Moderna or Pfizer to go with my first AZ) for July 11th. My parent's live in a small town outside of Ottawa and they have their own booking system so my dad looked for me and that was available. It's a few days before the 12 weeks so unless I get something sooner from one of the waiting lists I'm on at the pharmacies, I'm happy to have it booked!



FYI, on the radio this afternoon they said Ottawa Public Health had announced they would be holding a "Jabapalooza" on June 19 for people who received AZ first dose so they could receive a second dose of I think it was Moderna they said it would be. No details on how to sign up were given and I can't find anything on the OPH website, but they may not update that until Monday.


----------



## hdrolfe

Starwind said:


> FYI, on the radio this afternoon they said Ottawa Public Health had announced they would be holding a "Jabapalooza" on June 19 for people who received AZ first dose so they could receive a second dose of I think it was Moderna they said it would be. No details on how to sign up were given and I can't find anything on the OPH website, but they may not update that until Monday.



Thanks!! I will watch for that and cancel my other appointment if I somehow manage to get it sooner. I tend to ignore the news/radio on the weekend (except what's on here).


----------



## pigletto

Monday morning I will be on the website booking our next dose. We want  Pfizer or Moderna and are hoping for Thursday appointments so we can take Friday off and get any sickness out of the way without missing much work . 
I will be so relieved when I have that appointment.


----------



## AngelDisney

My school is holding a pop up clinic next Tuesday to Saturday with Pfizer and Moderna. There will be priority times for students and staff on Friday and Saturday from 11 am - 1 pm. Feel like a Disney FP+ to me! I am going in with my DH and DD, bringing our pup on Saturday for our second jab. This is so much earlier than my August appointment for the second jab! My elderly mom got her second dose already. I am thankful for that!


----------



## ottawamom

I'm hoping to be able to get one at the doctors office this coming week. If not there then I'll see about the Jabapalooza on the 19th.

Edit to add. Did some research. The Jabapalooza is only for patients of the clinic that received their first dose of AZ at that particular clinic.


----------



## Hopeful8

Does anyone know what are the stats for efficacy for those 2nd shots?  I mean in terms of doing AZ first and then what is the efficacy of your 2nd shot at 8 weeks, or 10 weeks, or 12 weeks?  I know they said it is most effective to get the 2nd shot at 12 weeks but just wondering how much does it go down the earlier you get that 2nd shot.  Am trying to decide when to book my 2nd shot (will chose Pfizer) and can't seem to find info on it.

Edit: just re-read my post, hope it makes sense!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Hopeful8 said:


> Does anyone know what are the stats for efficacy for those 2nd shots?  I mean in terms of doing AZ first and then what is the efficacy of your 2nd shot at 8 weeks, or 10 weeks, or 12 weeks?  I know they said it is most effective to get the 2nd shot at 12 weeks but just wondering how much does it go down the earlier you get that 2nd shot.  Am trying to decide when to book my 2nd shot (will chose Pfizer) and can't seem to find info on it.
> 
> Edit: just re-read my post, hope it makes sense!


We booked our Pfizer at 12 weeks from our AZ.  I don't know the answer to your question, but since my 12 weeks is July 2, I'm just leaving it be.  But if you're just entering your 8 weed window, I can see why you'd be concerned.  So much is unknown.


----------



## morrik5

bababear_50 said:


> https://covid-19.ontario.ca/vaccine-locationshttps://covid-19.ontario.ca/book-vaccine/
> 
> *****************Now please do not go talking about Politics on this thread.
> I do not want the thread shut down.*****************
> 
> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This (me) Spring chicken who got her vaccine this morning!!!! (60-65 year olds)
> 
> First the needles are not as big as the pictures on the internet.
> Second the person giving me my vaccine was oh so good! No pain.
> Third Yes I cried!!!!!
> 
> Many thanks to Ottawamom & Donald my Hero for all their support helping me decide to get the shot,,,with all the media and information lately I was scared.
> 
> I'll post if I have any side effects but so far so good.
> I will be contacted via the Ministry of Health via email when I can get my second shot which will probably be in 4 months but if vaccines come in early they will do them early.
> Hugs
> Mel
> View attachment 563159


We are 65 year old Canadians and were able to move our 2nd shot up from August 2 to June 20th. We were not vaccinated in a pharmacy and had Phizer. Now to convince our needle-phobic SIL to get his shots so he will be able to make our trip next April.


----------



## Starwind

Hopeful8 said:


> Does anyone know what are the stats for efficacy for those 2nd shots?  I mean in terms of doing AZ first and then what is the efficacy of your 2nd shot at 8 weeks, or 10 weeks, or 12 weeks?  I know they said it is most effective to get the 2nd shot at 12 weeks but just wondering how much does it go down the earlier you get that 2nd shot.  Am trying to decide when to book my 2nd shot (will chose Pfizer) and can't seem to find info on it.
> 
> Edit: just re-read my post, hope it makes sense!



As far as I know, they don't have the effectiveness data for mixed AZ-mRNA dosing yet, only for AZ-AZ dosing [which is what the original optimal 12 weeks is based on]. The UK study looking at the effectiveness of mixing AZ-Pfizer had not yet released its results.

SW


----------



## quandrea

Starwind said:


> As far as I know, they don't have the effectiveness data for mixed AZ-mRNA dosing yet, only for AZ-AZ dosing [which is what the original optimal 12 weeks is based on]. The UK study looking at the effectiveness of mixing AZ-Pfizer had not yet released its results.
> 
> SW


I’m booked for Tuesday (8 w post AZ) and dh is booked tomorrow (10 w post AZ). Doctors have unanimously pushed for the 8 w modification. The way I see it—it’s better to get that second dose in light of the delta variant and be fully vaccinated than wait and perhaps gain a bit extra immunity via waiting, but risk falling ill in the meantime. Mixing AZ and mRNA build a really nice antibody and T cell response.


----------



## Madame

Hopeful8 said:


> Does anyone know what are the stats for efficacy for those 2nd shots?  I mean in terms of doing AZ first and then what is the efficacy of your 2nd shot at 8 weeks, or 10 weeks, or 12 weeks?  I know they said it is most effective to get the 2nd shot at 12 weeks but just wondering how much does it go down the earlier you get that 2nd shot.  Am trying to decide when to book my 2nd shot (will chose Pfizer) and can't seem to find info on it.
> 
> Edit: just re-read my post, hope it makes sense!


The studies of mixed dosing out of Europe were done at 8 wks with good results.  We’re coming up on 8 weeks this weeks and will take the first Pfizer or Moderna appointment available.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Hopeful8 said:


> Does anyone know what are the stats for efficacy for those 2nd shots?  I mean in terms of doing AZ first and then what is the efficacy of your 2nd shot at 8 weeks, or 10 weeks, or 12 weeks?  I know they said it is most effective to get the 2nd shot at 12 weeks but just wondering how much does it go down the earlier you get that 2nd shot.  Am trying to decide when to book my 2nd shot (will chose Pfizer) and can't seem to find info on it.
> 
> Edit: just re-read my post, hope it makes sense!


*this information comes from the study that was used to determine the efficacy of the AZ with longer dosage windows.  It's for getting the AZ as your second shot but early indications of mixing the two types of vaccines shows good results. They are still using the 12 week interval  even if you choose to mix.  Our doctor has said that there's no difference between 10 and 12 weeks but there is significant difference between 6 and 12 weeks.  I'll add a screenshot shortly for you from the actual study *

*hope I answered what you're asking: regardless of what you choose for your 2nd shot waiting at least 8 (but preferably 10 -12) weeks after your AZ shot will give you better protection

Here's the screenshot for you

 *


----------



## ottawamom

The more I read the more confused I get. I have appointments booked for 12 weeks. I could possibly get something sooner at the doctors office (at 9 weeks now). Do I wait, do I try for something sooner. There aren't many (if any) cases of the Delta variant in the Ottawa area so maybe I should just wait another week and see what next week brings.

I'll be glad when the shot is finally in my arm and I can stop thinking about this for me. Still have grown boys to worry about though.


----------



## FigmentSpark

ottawamom said:


> The more I read the more confused I get. I have appointments booked for 12 weeks. I could possibly get something sooner at the doctors office (at 9 weeks now). Do I wait, do I try for something sooner. There aren't many (if any) cases of the Delta variant in the Ottawa area so maybe I should just wait another week and see what next week brings.
> 
> I'll be glad when the shot is finally in my arm and I can stop thinking about this for me. Still have grown boys to worry about though.


Since it would be through your doctor's office, why not check what your doctor is recommending?


----------



## Aladora

DS (15, almost 16) got his first dose yesterday. He had a nap in the afternoon and went to bed at 8ish but woke up this morning feeling almost normal with just a sore arm. I’m getting my second dose on Wednesday and DH is booked for July 11. DH and I both got AZ and have no idea what we are getting for our second.


----------



## pigletto

Dh and I were able to book shots of Moderna for Friday at two different places . Each place only had one appointment left. I will try to book something together tomorrow when the provincial portal opens up for us but for now this is good. And I will cancel the two Walmart appointments right away so someone can use them. 

I kind of had it in my head that we would be better off with Pfizer for our second dose (first dose AstraZeneca) but now I can’t even remember why I thought that . Something I read maybe ?  I better research and get it straight .  Maybe it was because the mixing study was done with Pfizer and AZ ? I’ve been inundated with ever changing info it feels like.


----------



## pigletto

As far as the questions about 8 weeks vs waiting the 12.. if I was getting AstraZeneca as my second dose I would probably wait the full 12 as it increases the efficacy , or maybe 10 weeks , BUT I’m opting to mix because 2 doses of the AstraZeneca are only showing 60% efficacy against the Delta variants in emerging research. I cannot stress enough that two doses are better than one no matter what , but I’m hoping for the strongest protection I can get . I’ve yet to find stats for the efficacy of mixing vaccine types when it comes to the delta variant but I’m off to look .


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> As far as the questions about 8 weeks vs waiting the 12.. if I was getting AstraZeneca as my second dose I would probably wait the full 12 as it increases the efficacy , or maybe 10 weeks , BUT I’m opting to mix because 2 doses of the AstraZeneca are only showing 60% efficacy against the Delta variants in emerging research. I cannot stress enough that two doses are better than one no matter what , but I’m hoping for the strongest protection I can get . I’ve yet to find stats for the efficacy of mixing vaccine types when it comes to the delta variant but I’m off to look .



Can you post your source for those non-mixing stats?  I know some people who are interested.


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> Can you post your source for those non-mixing stats?  I know some people who are interested.


This is where I read it initially I think . Second link has other very relevant research.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.nbc...-concerned-should-we-be-about-it/2401269/?amp

https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2021/06/mixing-covid-19-vaccines-appears-boost-immune-responses
* posted wrong link initially so edited my post


----------



## bababear_50

https://abc7.com/delta-variant-covi...rus-does-pfizer-work-against-indian/10784221/
*Snippet from this article

Are vaccines effective against the delta variant?*
Yes and for those who got the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine, it's important to complete the two-shot regimen.

A study the British government conducted in April and May, which analyzed more than 12,000 sequenced COVID cases, found Pfizer and AstraZeneca vaccines to be highly effective against the delta variant, although efficacy was lower for the delta variant than for the alpha variant of the virus. According to the study, Pfizer vaccine was 88% effective against symptomatic disease two weeks after the second dose and the AstraZeneca vaccine was 60% effective two weeks after the second dose. Since the research was conducted in the U.K., the one-shot Johnson & Johnson vaccine wasn't included.


"For those properly vaccinated, it looks like there isn't an issue," Krogan said.

But for people who only received one dose of the vaccine, "effectiveness was notably lower," the study authors note. Both the Pfizer and AstraZeneca vaccines were about 33% effective against the delta variant after one dose.


https://theconversation.com/whats-t...ead-more-in-kids-a-virologist-explains-162170The good news is our current crop of COVID vaccines still remain relatively effective against Delta in the real world.

Data from Public Health England found one dose of AstraZeneca or Pfizer was 33% effective against the strain, but two doses was 60% (AstraZeneca) and 88% (Pfizer) effective.

What this shows is we can’t rely on the first dose alone. Everyone really needs to make sure they have their second dose.


----------



## ottawamom

FigmentSpark said:


> Since it would be through your doctor's office, why not check what your doctor is recommending?


I did last week and she told me they were all fine (no one is better than another, at this point). The firm data hasn't been released yet so they are all just looking at early data. At the time I still had about a month to go before my 2nd shot so I figured the results of the trials would be public before I had to make a final decision. Now I am able to get the 2nd shot as of tomorrow...

I think I'll still go with the first thing I can get my hands on approach. (6 of one half dozen of another).


----------



## newdeal

Here is the thing to realize about all this.  The vaccines do the same thing, create spike protein.  The only difference is how they do this.  mRNA vaccines use the direct mRNA sequence which they inject, it goes into a cell and your cell does what it is supposed to do and makes it into protein.  The AZ vaccine uses double stranded DNA.  That is carried by a virus, it enters the cell, enters the nucleus, is transcribed into mRNA, then that goes back into the cell and is turned into protein.  The safety is going to be fine from mixing there is no logical reason for it to be otherwise.  The effectiveness will likely be better from getting a second does of mRNA vs a second dose of AZ.  The reason is because the mRNA vaccines are clearly more efficient at creating this protein, likely because it requires fewer steps since it is directly transcribed after entering the cell vs having to enter the nucleus, be transcribed to mRNA, and then have that be transcribed again to make the protein.


----------



## Madame

Local PHU site finally allowed booking for AZ dose 1 recipients at shortened interval this morning - booked for next week, just shy of 9 wks  (I think it’s Pfizer but the site didn’t say & I’m not too bothered either way.)


----------



## ellbell

I am booked for Wednesday for my second vaccination.  I got AZ on April 20th and booking opened today for me. I was also on a wait list for a pharmacy but took whatever came first.  My second shot will mosy likely be Pfizer.


----------



## Frozen2014

Got second vaccine yesterday. About 7 weeks ahead of schedule.  I am prone to migraines and it triggered it again (same with first dose).  DH is also feeling pretty yucky.  Guess it's all for a good cause.


----------



## pigletto

The provincial booking site let me in at 7 am and I was able to book a second dose outside of our region ( there was nothing for Niagara ) for June 22. I believe it’s Pfizer but not sure . I think we will cancel our Walmart appointments in two different cities so dh and I can go together . My only worry is I got really sick last time and I can’t get any time off after the 22 if I get sick again .
So I’ll be stalking the website to watch for a Friday so I would have the weekend to recover. I wouldn’t dream of holding both appointments for more than a few hours . Just need dh to finish up a meeting so we can make final decision.


----------



## TommyJK

Got my booking for second dose this Thursday.  mRNA with my first dose being AZ.

@pigletto I had the same experience in that it let me in before 8 am and I could book an open slot that was far away (it gave me Hamilton and I'm in Toronto) but right at 8:00am they added a ton of new slots for directly in Toronto so I could book something close (and it automatically cancelled my Hamilton booking).


----------



## Hopeful8

I decided to book 11 weeks out from our first shot of AZ for our 2nd Pfizer shot.  We are not in a hot spot and was thinking I could always look for a spot sooner if I feel the need to move it up.


----------



## pigletto

TommyJK said:


> Got my booking for second dose this Thursday.  mRNA with my first dose being AZ.
> 
> @pigletto I had the same experience in that it let me in before 8 am and I could book an open slot that was far away (it gave me Hamilton and I'm in Toronto) but right at 8:00am they added a ton of new slots for directly in Toronto so I could book something close (and it automatically cancelled my Hamilton booking).


Thank you . I went back in on two devices to try to get something a little more ideal . Waiting 1.5 hours in the cue . NOTHING came up for anywhere in Niagara or Hamilton / Halton . Zilch . I was shocked .
We are counting ourselves lucky and keeping the Hamilton appointments from this morning . Cancelling the Moderna now.


----------



## TommyJK

pigletto said:


> Thank you . I went back in on two devices to try to get something a little more ideal . Waiting 1.5 hours in the cue . NOTHING came up for anywhere in Niagara or Hamilton / Halton . Zilch . I was shocked .
> We are counting ourselves lucky and keeping the Hamilton appointments from this morning . Cancelling the Moderna now.



Ya.  My wife went browsing about 30 minutes ago to see what was still available and everything now more locally has been picked clean since the 8:00am additions.

But you got a slot so take what you can get!


----------



## hdrolfe

I'll be sticking with my July 11 appointment since the Ontario site told me I could book for August 11 which is a bit crazy since that would be 16 weeks after my dose 1 of AZ. Any way... I'll take what I can get and be happy with that.


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> I'll be sticking with my July 11 appointment since the Ontario site told me I could book for August 11 which is a bit crazy since that would be 16 weeks after my dose 1 of AZ. Any way... I'll take what I can get and be happy with that.


Seriously ? They sure seem to be having issues this morning . Sorry to hear that .


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We can't even use the Ontario website, just shoots us directly to our health unit's independent booking site. No idea when we'd end up managing an appointment, doesn't matter to us because i KNOW Rexall will reach out when they have the vaccines on site, we were one of the first people who had shots there, but for those who don't have access to a pharmacy in their area, have no method of transportation to get to another city are forced to wait for the health unit and it's MASSIVE!*


----------



## samsteele

Have been making calls over the past 4 days to pharmacies in one of the AZ pilot project areas and this morning made a telephone appmt at a No Frills pharmacy for next Friday June 25th for 2nd dose AZ.   Timing works out OK for me as gives me another week - so 9 wks plus instead of bare 8 wks - and still have time window to get any updated info about possibly mixing with Moderna or Pfizer. Like PPs, no luck at all getting a 2nd appmt this morning on the Ontario website for Moderna or Pfizer. Nothing in rural Central or Eastern Ontario at all. But suspect that many pharmacies will have openings for 2nd dose Moderna or Pfizer later this week if not already. Thrilled to have the AZ appmt in my back pocket. Have never had any options before with this beast so good to be armed.


----------



## hdrolfe

samsteele said:


> Have been making calls over the past 4 days to pharmacies in one of the AZ pilot project areas and this morning made a telephone appmt at a No Frills pharmacy for next Friday June 25th for 2nd dose AZ.   Timing works out OK for me as gives me another week - so 9 wks plus instead of bare 8 wks - and still have time window to get any updated info about possibly mixing with Moderna or Pfizer. Like PPs, no luck at all getting a 2nd appmt this morning on the Ontario website for Moderna or Pfizer. Nothing in rural Central or Eastern Ontario at all. But suspect that many pharmacies will have openings for 2nd dose Moderna or Pfizer later this week if not already. Thrilled to have the AZ appmt in my back pocket. Have never had any options before with this beast so good to be armed.



Are you near Smith Falls? They have their own site for booking, it's where my parents are. I booked out there Saturday for July 11th, my 12 weeks is July 14th so close enough. And likely Moderna since they are saving Pfizer for the 12-16 year olds. Not sure if there are still any appointments but might be worth it to watch? Depending on which way you decide to go...


----------



## samsteele

Unfortunately, not at all near. But happy to hear that Smiths Falls/Perth area have their own site and it's working well. Any bright spots are a huge plus.


----------



## MoreTravels

newdeal said:


> Here is the thing to realize about all this.  The vaccines do the same thing, create spike protein.  The only difference is how they do this.  mRNA vaccines use the direct mRNA sequence which they inject, it goes into a cell and your cell does what it is supposed to do and makes it into protein.  The AZ vaccine uses double stranded DNA.  That is carried by a virus, it enters the cell, enters the nucleus, is transcribed into mRNA, then that goes back into the cell and is turned into protein.  The safety is going to be fine from mixing there is no logical reason for it to be otherwise.  The effectiveness will likely be better from getting a second does of mRNA vs a second dose of AZ.  The reason is because the mRNA vaccines are clearly more efficient at creating this protein, likely because it requires fewer steps since it is directly transcribed after entering the cell vs having to enter the nucleus, be transcribed to mRNA, and then have that be transcribed again to make the protein.



This is an excellent explanation. Also, it is believed that our body actually develops an antibody to attack the AZ vaccine carrier virus so the second shot is destroyed before it has a chance to deliver that DNA. This explains the paradox why waiting longer, such as 12 weeks, seems to increase efficacy of such vaccine when compared to 3 weeks like Pfizer. It reduces that chance of second dose destruction. To overcome this, Russian Sputnik-V vaccine (also using carrier virus) uses a different virus carrier so it is naive for your body. Therefore, their first and second doses are actually different and not interchangeable, unlike AZ vaccine. Amazing science, eh?


----------



## newdeal

MoreTravels said:


> This is an excellent explanation. Also, it is believed that our body actually develops an antibody to attack the AZ vaccine carrier virus so the second shot is destroyed before it has a chance to deliver that DNA. This explains the paradox why waiting longer, such as 12 weeks, seems to increase efficacy of such vaccine when compared to 3 weeks like Pfizer. It reduces that chance of second dose destruction. To overcome this, Russian Sputnik-V vaccine (also using carrier virus) uses a different virus carrier so it is naive for your body. Therefore, their first and second doses are actually different and not interchangeable, unlike AZ vaccine. Amazing science, eh?



yes that certainly could be the case that the body is attacking the carrier virus.  The Novavax vaccine that is in the news lately but won't likely be approved for at least multiple months takes it even a step further and is a direct injection of the spike protein rather than getting your body to produce it with mRNA like the mRNA vaccines do.


----------



## samsteele

Those who had no luck this morning on the Ontario book vaccine site, check again this afternoon as noticed some counties and towns have now been added and are booking either Pfizer or Moderna now for end of this week and into next week.


----------



## Spotthecat

Yeah we gave up on trying to get appointments this morning, it was a crapfest. DH eventually just went to a pop-clinic near work and got his second shot today. I think I'm going to do the same on Wed or Thursday when my 8 weeks are up - going to switch to Pfizer for my second.


----------



## ottawamom

I managed to shave a week off my 2nd shot appointment about an hour ago. I've been trying since to get an earlier time for DH, to no avail.


----------



## pigletto

ottawamom said:


> I managed to shave a week off my 2nd shot appointment about an hour ago. I've been trying since to get an earlier time for DH, to no avail.


I’m just not understanding why it’s so hard . All we’ve been hearing is that we are getting these massive shipments of Pfizer.

Maybe that hasn’t started yet ? I think maybe the vaccine for Niagara region was diverted ( again) because there was absolutely no appointments at any site right from 8 am . I read our Chief Medical Officer was saying we don’t have enough vaccine yesterday too . Makes no sense .

We are a tourist Mecca and we will be slammed with this variant if we don’t get it in arms soon . We drove by our tourist areas this weekend and it looked as packed as any regular summer. There wasn’t enough room for people to social distance outdoors from what I saw , never mind indoors .


----------



## hdrolfe

I tried to move mine up but could only find appointments starting in August, so later rather than sooner. Very frustrating. The site is just not friendly to use at all. Did they close some of the sites in Ottawa? I thought they were doing them at Nepean Sportxplex which is down the road from me? But not even listed. 

At least we has some excitement today, bear in a tree in a backyard down the road from me. My road is closed to traffic while they wait for the 5 tranquilizers to do their job so poor thing can get relocated. Very exciting stuff.


----------



## MoreTravels

In GTA, I don't see the Wonderland Drive-Thru as an option any more. Maybe it's because the amusement park is getting ready to reopen on July 7.
https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/canada-s...ealth-and-safety-protocols-in-place-1.5469477
For those of you that got AZ vaccine as the first dose, are you getting an mRNA as a second dose? Or are you sticking with AZ again? The Delta variant looks very aggressive... it has caused UK to delay re-opening. 
https://globalnews.ca/news/7947560/uk-reopening-plan-delta-variant/
I wonder what this means to us here in Canada. Hopefully, we will not see a similar wave here.


----------



## bcwife76

MoreTravels said:


> In GTA, I don't see the Wonderland Drive-Thru as an option any more. Maybe it's because the amusement park is getting ready to reopen on July 7.
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/canada-s...ealth-and-safety-protocols-in-place-1.5469477
> For those of you that got AZ vaccine as the first dose, are you getting an mRNA as a second dose? Or are you sticking with AZ again? The Delta variant looks very aggressive... it has caused UK to delay re-opening.
> https://globalnews.ca/news/7947560/uk-reopening-plan-delta-variant/
> I wonder what this means to us here in Canada. Hopefully, we will not see a similar wave here.


I read that one of the reasons why the Delta has spread so much faster in the UK as they don't have as many in the 12+, 18+ 20's and 30's vaccinated with even ONE dose as opposed to Canada. In fact I'm not sure they have even started with the 12+. Also, Canada stopped flights from India and Pakistan in April, did the UK do the same? 

DH and I are planning on getting AZ as our second dose, here in BC we are eligible starting this coming Sunday. However, I'm not sure how much AZ actually has on hand yet. If we are contacted by the gov't site for Pfizer as our second before we get an invite for AZ I might just go for that....


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I tried to move mine up but could only find appointments starting in August, so later rather than sooner. Very frustrating. The site is just not friendly to use at all. Did they close some of the sites in Ottawa? I thought they were doing them at Nepean Sportxplex which is down the road from me? But not even listed.
> 
> At least we has some excitement today, bear in a tree in a backyard down the road from me. My road is closed to traffic while they wait for the 5 tranquilizers to do their job so poor thing can get relocated. Very exciting stuff.


If it's not listed it's because they have no availability. There should be more spots open up when the province ships more vaccine to Ottawa (or announces that they will). Listen for that announcement then keep trying. It's just like trying to snag a good fastpass time but more frustrating.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

MoreTravels said:


> For those of you that got AZ vaccine as the first dose, are you getting an mRNA as a second dose? Or are you sticking with AZ again? The Delta variant looks very aggressive... it has caused UK to delay re-opening.


I know for us ( Alberta ) we were able to choose.  We are picking the Pfizer.  I'm not confident enough in the AZ.  Health Canada has WAVERED WAYYYYY too much for us to be comfortable getting it as a second dose.  And as for protection against the Delta....this is all really a cr&p shoot anyways at this point.  Their findings are way too early yet to have a definitive answer for us personally.  

I would rather get a Pfizer now, then if we really need too, then get another booster if that is required.  As for me....I've already had covid...so "technically" I should have lots of antibodies right now along with getting both of our shots.  We go for our second ones Wednesday.  

I hope that those of our Ontario peeps can get their second shots relatively soon, and that the booking headaches go away!!!!


----------



## pigletto

One thing to keep in mind too is that two doses of Astra Zeneca are only showing  about 60% efficacy against the delta variant , and the UK was mostly vaccinated with Astra Zeneca . For this reason we have chosen to mix vaccines and get the boost in protection .
Astra Zeneca is showing to be highly effective against hospitalization but I’m sure it’s reduced efficacy is still accounting for these UK outbreaks.


----------



## KNovacovschi

I’m booked for my second dose on June 22nd, had my first dose on April 22nd and was AZ. I e decided I stead of waiting and waiting and wondering or if I’m going to be contacted for a 2nd dose of AZ I’m just going to get the Pfizer. I put myself on 7 wait lists for the 1st dose on April 18th and just in the last week started getting emails to book my first dose, I was able to get into Burlington Costco on April 18th for the 22nd, so I don’t want to see how long the wait is for the 2nd dose. I don’t have the patience nor do I want to sit here worrying whether I will be able to get it or not due to supply.


----------



## bcwife76

I know the US is recognizing AZ as a vaccine, but are they recognizing that AZ and Pfizer mix/match as being fully vaccinated?


----------



## Starwind

hdrolfe said:


> I tried to move mine up but could only find appointments starting in August, so later rather than sooner. Very frustrating. The site is just not friendly to use at all. Did they close some of the sites in Ottawa? I thought they were doing them at Nepean Sportxplex which is down the road from me? But not even listed.
> 
> At least we has some excitement today, bear in a tree in a backyard down the road from me. My road is closed to traffic while they wait for the 5 tranquilizers to do their job so poor thing can get relocated. Very exciting stuff.



5 ! That is one big bear. I wonder where it came from. On the news some people were speculating it may have been the Stittsville bear from the day before... but that is a long way to walk without getting noticed, plus 416 in the way.

Nepean Sportsplex is still a site. They only list the sites that have openings [or, well, that the system for some reasons thinks does, as when I would get in they never would]. The sportsplex showed up briefly on the list the system showed me this morning when I tried, then was gone a few minutes later.


----------



## Starwind

MoreTravels said:


> For those of you that got AZ vaccine as the first dose, are you getting an mRNA as a second dose? Or are you sticking with AZ again? The Delta variant looks very aggressive... it has caused UK to delay re-opening.



I have decided to get an mRNA for second dose. Am now trying to figure out where in the 8-12 week range do I aim for if I have the choice.


----------



## hdrolfe

Starwind said:


> 5 ! That is one big bear. I wonder where it came from. On the news some people were speculating it may have been the Stittsville bear from the day before... but that is a long way to walk without getting noticed, plus 416 in the way.
> 
> Nepean Sportsplex is still a site. They only list the sites that have openings [or, well, that the system for some reasons thinks does, as when I would get in they never would]. The sportsplex showed up briefly on the list the system showed me this morning when I tried, then was gone a few minutes later.



The bear apparently walked right across my sister's lawn, she lives a few streets over from me. There is a bike path at the end of her street that leads out to Fallowfield across from some farmland and the bus/train station. There was a bear seen there last year. They are still on the street of the house the bear is in the yard of (wow that's a bad sentence, sorry) not sure what's going on now. 

I will keep an eye out for NSP, thanks, it's much closer to us. My niece and her boyfriend still don't have their first doses! They are booked for the 28th I think? And in Orleans (living in Barrhaven), I tell them to keep checking, she is working from home now (finally got a government job) and he's in construction, they are young but it would still be nice to have them safe. I heard Ottawa is supposed to be getting a bunch more doses, but we are still below our share for the province. 

I had AZ first and am booked for Moderna (or maybe Pfizer) second, I just want to get a second dose, and be done with it.


----------



## FinnFogg

Tomorrow is 8 weeks to the day since I got my first shot of AZ here in BC. Just popped my head in my (sleepy little) neighborhood pharmacy where I got dose 1 to make sure they are in fact administering dose 2, as many of my friends who went to larger chains had already been contacted and have appointments booked for later in the month. The pharmacist would have jabbed me on the spot, but suggested I go back tomorrow morning (no appointment needed) so that is “officially” 8 weeks. I’m super excited to be fully vaccinated, but my husband is strongly in the mixing and matching camp and will likely hold out for an mRNA. My personal views are: (i) I am not too concerned about the blood clot risk…definitely need to keep an eye out for warning signs but I am comfortable with the numbers, (ii) I really want to finish a complete series of a particular type of vaccine. Part of me is also wondering whether the immune response will be “better” mixing and matching, but if it is then there is nothing stopping me from walking into a Walgreens the next time we are in the States (hopefully soon!!) and getting a single Pfizer shot to top things up. All to say that I think I am going to pull the trigger tomorrow and finish this once and for all!


----------



## bcwife76

FinnFogg said:


> Tomorrow is 8 weeks to the day since I got my first shot of AZ here in BC. Just popped my head in my (sleepy little) neighborhood pharmacy where I got dose 1 to make sure they are in fact administering dose 2, as many of my friends who went to larger chains had already been contacted and have appointments booked for later in the month. The pharmacist would have jabbed me on the spot, but suggested I go back tomorrow morning (no appointment needed) so that is “officially” 8 weeks. I’m super excited to be fully vaccinated, but my husband is strongly in the mixing and matching camp and will likely hold out for an mRNA. My personal views are: (i) I am not too concerned about the blood clot risk…definitely need to keep an eye out for warning signs but I am comfortable with the numbers, (ii) I really want to finish a complete series of a particular type of vaccine. Part of me is also wondering whether the immune response will be “better” mixing and matching, but if it is then there is nothing stopping me from walking into a Walgreens the next time we are in the States (hopefully soon!!) and getting a single Pfizer shot to top things up. All to say that I think I am going to pull the trigger tomorrow and finish this once and for all!


We are also in BC. My dh and I had our AZ doses at Costco in April. 8 weeks will be June 20. We have NOT been contacted by Costco and their website just has a "wait-list". The Costco we went to for our shots, we were there a few nights ago to shop and the waiting area (for post shots) is gone. I'm a little....concerned at this point. We are the only ones in our friends group who went through Costco. Everyone else (who got AZ) went to smaller pharmacies or Shoppers.


----------



## FinnFogg

bcwife76 said:


> We are also in BC. My dh and I had our AZ doses at Costco in April. 8 weeks will be June 20. We have NOT been contacted by Costco and their website just has a "wait-list". The Costco we went to for our shots, we were there a few nights ago to shop and the waiting area (for post shots) is gone. I'm a little....concerned at this point. We are the only ones in our friends group who went through Costco. Everyone else (who got AZ) went to smaller pharmacies or Shoppers.



Have you talked to the pharmacist at Costco?  I had zero communication from my pharmacy, and no online booking capability (even though they has it for first shots). Also no signage. When I went in earlier this evening, she said they were calling people in batches, but checked my name against their records of people they had given first shots to and offered to jab me in the spot.


----------



## badiggio

Just received a phone call from walmart pharmacy and we're moved up again.originally we were booked for aug 5th for our second,then moved up to july 6th and now this thursday ,june 17th.Could've had the wednesday but already had other things lined up.I was told it would be pfizer;if I wanted the AZ like I had at first I'd have to wait.
About the bear sightings,we now live up fernbank towards main in stittsville and the one in barrhaven was a couple of blocks from where we used to live. I have to say though,I'm feeling sad for the wildlife as construction everywhere is taking away their homes and is pushing them into communities.I think they must be 2 separate bears as it's quite a distance for a bear to travel in a day.


----------



## SCCNJ

London/St. Thomas was a bit of a mess this morning, but by the afternoon the health units had updated their sites.  I'm in for a pfizer chaser to my AZ at exactly 8 weeks!


----------



## bababear_50

Global News*Could the Delta variant derail Canada’s summer reopening plans?*

_"Dr. Isaac Bogoch shares his insight on top COVID-19 headlines, including a spike in the more transmissible Delta variant in Calgary and the potential impact on our return to life after the pandemic."_

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/new...il-canadas-summer-reopening-plans/vi-AAL1Vpu?


*Pfizer, AstraZeneca preventing hospitalizations from Delta variant in Britain*
"OTTAWA — A new study in England suggests even just one dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech and Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccines are extremely good at keeping people from ending up in the hospital if they contract COVID-19 from the Delta variant of the virus that causes it."

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...elta-variant-in-britain/ar-AAL2Cpd?li=AAggXBV
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just watched the video. My main questions are: who did that lady's hair and who chose her outfit? ooof!  Sorry, petty I know, but it was literally the first thing that popped into my head LOL


----------



## Aladora

bcwife76 said:


> We are also in BC. My dh and I had our AZ doses at Costco in April. 8 weeks will be June 20. We have NOT been contacted by Costco and their website just has a "wait-list". The Costco we went to for our shots, we were there a few nights ago to shop and the waiting area (for post shots) is gone. I'm a little....concerned at this point. We are the only ones in our friends group who went through Costco. Everyone else (who got AZ) went to smaller pharmacies or Shoppers.



I'm also in BC and I got my first AZ on April 20. 8 weeks from that date is June 15th and I woke up this morning to a text letting me know I can book my second dose. Shoppers, where I got my jab, has not contacted me yet. I am booked for my second vaccine tomorrow at a small pharmacy in Sooke where DH got his first. All I had to do was email them and ask for an appointment, they answered within half an hour!


----------



## bcwife76

Aladora said:


> I'm also in BC and I got my first AZ on April 20. 8 weeks from that date is June 15th and I woke up this morning to a text letting me know I can book my second dose. Shoppers, where I got my jab, has not contacted me yet. I am booked for my second vaccine tomorrow at a small pharmacy in Sooke where DH got his first. All I had to do was email them and ask for an appointment, they answered within half an hour!


Oh wow, well that's fantastic!! Hopefully we will get texts on Sunday then


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I know in Alberta it opened up last week for anyone who received a shot in April.  I let the rush go first, as I had really wanted to hit that 8 week mark for our first AZ shot.  

I went to book an appointment through our health authority, and was pleased to see we could pick the second dose that we wanted.  

I then proceeded to call the little pharmacy where we got our first shot to see if we came back to his pharmacy, that we could pick which dose we wanted since we had the AZ first.  He informed me to book anytime after Wednesday...as they receive their shipments on Wednesdays, then he will have enough Pfizer for anyone wanting that as their second shot.  

I was able to book our appointments late Wednesday afternoon.  I just want this over with.  

I sure hope that all of you in Ontario can hang on, find those appointments and make it through your lockdowns with all your hair!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful8

I just moved up my 2nd shot, from July 9th to June 23rd (AZ and now choosing Pfizer).  A friend of mine told me (works at the health unit) that her boss told her new info shows that a sooner shot is more effective when mixing & matching.   Her family dr said the same thing.  I don't have the source of their info though.


----------



## FinnFogg

bcwife76 said:


> Oh wow, well that's fantastic!! Hopefully we will get texts on Sunday then ☺


Today is 8 weeks for me, and I got the text from the province at 12:50 am. Looks like the wait time for mRNA appointments is about 2 weeks, so I am going to go ahead with AZ this morning at my local pharmacy.


----------



## bcwife76

FinnFogg said:


> Today is 8 weeks for me, and I got the text from the province at 12:50 am. Looks like the wait time for mRNA appointments is about 2 weeks, so I am going to go ahead with AZ this morning at my local pharmacy.


I can't find any pharmacies over here in Surrey or Langley that are offering second doses right now! Costco (where we went) is all wait list and Shoppers shows no availability.


----------



## TommyJK

For those in Toronto area looking for a second shot, it was just announced that they're adding 30k new slots tomorrow morning.

https://www.cp24.com/news/30-000-ne...ine-being-added-at-city-run-clinics-1.5471314


----------



## quandrea

Dose two is done for both dh and me. We both got Moderna as our second dose. AZ was the first. Glad to have it done!


----------



## Sue M

Daughter & I got our second vax today. Pfizer. Our first was Moderna. In BC. Vaccination centre only had Pfizer. Was given the option of returning whenever Moderna came in but we wanted vaccine now and took Pfizer.


----------



## Aladora

Dose 2 done, AZ for both.


----------



## ottawamom

DH just got an email from Costco (where he got shot #1). I signed us both up for Dose #2 shots. This Saturday. What a relief!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> DH just got an email from Costco (where he got shot #1). I signed us both up for Dose #2 shots. This Saturday. What a relief!



so happy for you!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## dnc999

Does anyone else arm have feedback that sounds like a voice? Its only where I got the vaccine.


----------



## quandrea

dnc999 said:


> Does anyone else arm have feedback that sounds like a voice? Its only where I got the vaccine.


Not following you. Perhaps there’s a typo?


----------



## damo

quandrea said:


> Not following you. Perhaps there’s a typo?



I sure hope so!


----------



## dnc999

quandrea said:


> Not following you. Perhaps there’s a typo?



why a typo? Over 100 million shots word wide... my side effect is voice in my arm. Idk


----------



## dnc999

dnc999 said:


> why a typo? Over 100 million shots word wide... my side effect is voice in my arm. Idk


World*


----------



## wdwmom3

quandrea said:


> Not following you. Perhaps there’s a typo?



I think it’s a bad attempt at being funny.


----------



## bababear_50

Ok 
I have to ask,,,
what is it saying?


----------



## kerreyn

DH, DD(30) and I are all booked for our second Pfizer shots this Saturday, June 19. I can’t freaking wait!!


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Ok
> I have to ask,,,
> what is it saying?


As long as it isn't singing all night long keeping them up, it's probably all good.


----------



## samsteele

Pls don't feed.

This has been such an incredibly helpful and supportive thread for this community. Many of us have been around the Boards long enough to know that this is how a thread gets derailed and then shut down. We all need this thread to keep going over the next weeks while we search for our 2nd shots.

Word to those who enjoy spiking threads. This is a Canadian thread in a Canadian community forum. We usually react to these type of posts with genuine care or even humour. We aren't the thread you are seeking.


----------



## pigletto

Guess who stalked the booking system today and grabbed appointments in town for TONIGHT?  
I’m at 5:05 and Dh is 5:40 ! Perfect because I have the next three days off so if I feel sick I have some time to recover . And though we were grateful for the other appointments, they were over an hour away and on a weeknight so not ideal ( my job is pretty draining and I’m wiped out at the end of the day, never mind trying to do it if I felt sick the next day ) .
Yay yay yay !! So excited!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

DH and I are fully vaxxed as of yesterday. Pfizer. Crossing my fingers my parents are able to get theirs today. Then, we wait and see what the plan is for 5 year olds.

edited to add: sore arm and headache. Same as first dose. Took an Advil an hour ago and feeling great now.


----------



## ellbell

3 more hotspots in Ontario are being added to the booking system starting Wednesday June 23 and anyone over 18 can book starting next week (can't remember the day) as well as long as it's been 28 days.

https://beta.cp24.com/news/2021/6/17/1_5474106.html
ETA: a link


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I was just watching our Covid briefing and one of the reporters said a Canadian tried to call and book tickets for a broadway show and were denied when they said they had AZ. The reporter then went on to ask if people who have AZ will find themselves with limits on where they can go and what they can do.

Dr Strang said is surprised to hear that since AZ is recognized in the US.


----------



## wdwmom3

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I was just watching our Covid briefing and one of the reporters said a Canadian tried to call and book tickets for a broadway show and were denied when they said they had AZ. The reporter then went on to ask if people who have AZ will find themselves with limits on where they can go and what they can do.
> 
> Dr Strang said is surprised to hear that since AZ is recognized in the US.



AZ is not approved in the US.


----------



## SaskDisNut

I got my 2nd dose on Tuesday at the Costco Pharmacy here in Regina.  So I've got the AZ+Pfizer combo.  My wife got her 2nd dose today at a Safeway Pharmacy, also AZ+Pfizer.  And now seeing the latest from NACI, I'm glad we did the mix and match.  And we're certainly glad to be done!

mRNA vaccine now preferred as second dose following AstraZeneca shot: NACI


----------



## pigletto

Ok AstraZeneca folks . Time to get what you can book . NACI no longer recommending AZ for second dose. Yes .. it’s evolving science. But yes AZ folks , I feel your frustration  .

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6069838?client=safari


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

wdwmom3 said:


> AZ is not approved in the US.



I wonder if that is also one of the issues for the borders...Canada wants it recognized and the US says no.


----------



## wdwmom3

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I wonder if that is also one of the issues for the borders...Canada wants it recognized and the US says no.



I doubt it.  I think the US just didn’t approve it because of the blood clot risk, and they had plenty of other vaccines.


----------



## Debbie

DH and I both had our second Pfizer doses today. Now #FullyVaxed


----------



## bcwife76

The CDC still recognizes the AZ vaccine; this is straight from their website, near the bottom see the paragraph with the asterisk:
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/international-travel-during-covid19.html


----------



## 22Tink

DD12 (almost 13) got her first Pfizer dose today and my 3 adult children, DH and I are all booked for our 2nd Moderna dose in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Going to be stalking the Halton site tonight to move DS18's dose 2 to an earlier date.  I wonder if the update will be at midnight, 3 am or 8 am?

Stupid me, when I signed him up for his doses, I put his email address, and now I have to rely on him to send me the 'rebook' email every time I want to try and that means he has to be awake to do it.  He works early tomorrow.

Edit:  Just checked the Halton site... it's down for maintenance from 9 tonight until 3am on Friday (18th), so that answers the midnight availability question.


----------



## KNovacovschi

I’m happy my DH will be able to book his 2nd shot on Monday. He had his first one on May 4th and since they’ve added Hamilton to the Delta variant hotspot he can book on Monday. They announced those that had their first shot May 9th or before can book on Monday and if it was May 30th or before on Wednesday and then the remainder of the province on June 28th. He’s happy as well since he works in Peel daily and also wants to be fully vaccinated long before September so he has a better chance of coming with me.


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> Going to be stalking the Halton site tonight to move DS18's dose 2 to an earlier date.  I wonder if the update will be at midnight, 3 am or 8 am?
> 
> Stupid me, when I signed him up for his doses, I put his email address, and now I have to rely on him to send me the 'rebook' email every time I want to try and that means he has to be awake to do it.  He works early tomorrow.
> 
> Edit:  Just checked the Halton site... it's down for maintenance from 9 tonight until 3am on Friday (18th), so that answers the midnight availability question.



I’m staying up a bit after 12 just in case it’s earlier than planned. If not will have to set the alarm. We already requested the reschedule email this afternoon after the announcement since then link is good for 24 hours.  I know some people were having issues even getting their reschedule emails last update because the system was overwhelmed.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Silvermist999 said:


> I’m staying up a bit after 12 just in case it’s earlier than planned. If not will have to set the alarm. We already requested the reschedule email this afternoon after the announcement since then link is good for 24 hours.  I know some people were having issues even getting their reschedule emails last update because the system was overwhelmed.


I just booked DS's new appt around 2:20am this morning.  I wish I'd tried earlier.  Oh well.  OTMH was booking July 22, St. Voldymyr was booking July 17.  Pretty happy, but the rest of us are on July 2.  He's going to have to take a day off work, so I hope he doesn't get in to trouble for it.


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> I just booked DS's new appt around 2:20am this morning.  I wish I'd tried earlier.  Oh well.  OTMH was booking July 22, St. Voldymyr was booking July 17.  Pretty happy, but the rest of us are on July 2.  He's going to have to take a day off work, so I hope he doesn't get in to trouble for it.



My 3 kids got on the system right after midnight and were able to book for Monday, Monday and Wednesday all at the YMCA.

Just keep rechecking.  Things change continuously on the Halton system.


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> I just booked DS's new appt around 2:20am this morning.  I wish I'd tried earlier.  Oh well.  OTMH was booking July 22, St. Voldymyr was booking July 17.  Pretty happy, but the rest of us are on July 2.  He's going to have to take a day off work, so I hope he doesn't get in to trouble for it.



The earliest day for OTMH was July 21st and I think St. Voldymyr was July 15th when I rescheduled at 12:15am. I kept refreshing but after a while, I gave up.  So you actually didn’t miss out too much booking after 2am.  I did notice there were lots of earlier availability at the Moderna sites. I’m going to keep checking for earlier availability, would have preferred late June or early July.


----------



## damo

Silvermist999 said:


> The earliest day for OTMH was July 21st and I think St. Voldymyr was July 15th when I rescheduled at 12:15am. I kept refreshing but after a while, I gave up.  So you actually didn’t miss out too much booking after 2am.  I did notice there were lots of earlier availability at the Moderna sites. I’m going to keep checking for earlier availability, would have preferred late June or early July.



You can do Pfizer and Moderna interchangeably.  My kids all got Pfizer but are doing Moderna for their second.


----------



## Disneylover99

We got an email at 5am this morning from Durham saying my son's August 17th appt. has been moved to July 6th.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Darn it - I missed an opportunity last night for my second dose.  SD's friend was working a clinic and 10 people didn't show up so they were trying to get people to not waste them. I was busy drinking wine outside with 2 friends I haven't seen in over a year.  Oh well.  I'll be on standby for sure next few days!


----------



## Silvermist999

damo said:


> You can do Pfizer and Moderna interchangeably.


When given the ability to choose, people will obviously choose the same second dose as their first dose, why not.  I have heard most who received AZ are choosing Pfizer as their second, instead of Moderna. Which shouldn’t even make a difference at all.


----------



## damo

Silvermist999 said:


> When given the ability to choose, people will obviously choose the same second dose as their first dose, why not.  I have heard most who received AZ are choosing Pfizer as their second, instead of Moderna. Which shouldn’t even make a difference at all.



Yup, but when you can get a vaccine a month earlier by switching, it makes sense to switch.


----------



## pigletto

Silvermist999 said:


> When given the ability to choose, people will obviously choose the same second dose as their first dose, why not.  I have heard most who received AZ are choosing Pfizer as their second, instead of Moderna. Which shouldn’t even make a difference at all.


The initial mixing studies that came out were for AZ and Pfizer so I’m pretty sure that is what is driving that . I think that AZ people are very hesitant after the constant change in recommendations and mixed messaging , and going with what they can get some data for .


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> Guess who stalked the booking system today and grabbed appointments in town for TONIGHT?
> I’m at 5:05 and Dh is 5:40 ! Perfect because I have the next three days off so if I feel sick I have some time to recover . And though we were grateful for the other appointments, they were over an hour away and on a weeknight so not ideal ( my job is pretty draining and I’m wiped out at the end of the day, never mind trying to do it if I felt sick the next day ) .
> Yay yay yay !! So excited!



Sending you a Gold FastPass+
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## FigmentSpark

Silvermist999 said:


> The earliest day for OTMH was July 21st and I think St. Voldymyr was July 15th when I rescheduled at 12:15am. I kept refreshing but after a while, I gave up.  So you actually didn’t miss out too much booking after 2am.  I did notice there were lots of earlier availability at the Moderna sites. I’m going to keep checking for earlier availability, would have preferred late June or early July.


Thanks.  I feel better, then.  I wonder how many appointments were snapped up by this morning.  No regrets for waiting up to book.


----------



## Starwind

FYI for anyone in the Ottawa Ontario area...  I just went online and they have opened a whole bunch of new booking slots for next week, including NEW VACCINE CLINIC SITES !

Also, City of Ottawa public health just sent an email to their vaccine news email list that includes this information:

"_Additional appointments
Due to the additional supply that Ottawa has now received, we are able to add more appointments and almost double the number of clinic locations for residents. Appointments have been added across the city, including new clinics located at uOttawa (Minto Sports Complex), the Canadian Tire Centre (Gate 3), the Horticulture Building (Lansdowne), Canterbury Recreation Complex and the Nepean Sportsplex Curling Rink._"

I am now booked for late next week; could have booked for Monday but have work committments that would prefer not to miss if I end up reacting to the vaccine like I did to dose 1.

Good luck !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Silvermist999 said:


> When given the ability to choose, people will obviously choose the same second dose as their first dose, why not. I have heard most who received AZ are choosing Pfizer as their second, instead of Moderna. Which shouldn’t even make a difference at all.


In  Alberta, when you go to book your appointment, you can either choose another AZ OR Pfizer.  Not Moderna.  They have a specific age group that they are giving the different vaccines to.  

I didn't want to have another AZ shot.  Even if that meant having to start over from square 1.  I have the time (before we want to travel) and was willing to wait to get a different option.  The only reason we got our second shot at 8 weeks post AZ, was because we could choose the Pfizer.  

I was totally prepared (and told dh ) to wait until - even if it meant getting two more shots of the same vaccine.  The flip flopping from Health Canada left me tooo unsettled to get another AZ shot.


----------



## Aladora

I am beyond annoyed at the news coming out about AZ, especially since I went and got my second dose of it just 2 days ago! Don't get me wrong, I am thrilled to be fully vaccinated but now I am second guessing getting 2 doses instead of waiting and mixing with either Moderna or Pfizer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Starwind said:


> FYI for anyone in the Ottawa Ontario area... I just went online and they have opened a whole bunch of new booking slots for next week, including NEW VACCINE CLINIC SITES !


THIS!!!!  This makes me sooo happy for my fellow Ontario peeps.  I hope that with all the numbers of vaccines coming in now, that they may send you guys a few extra as other parts of the country are vaccinating at a great rate now.  Now we need to let Ontario catch up a little bit

Alberta as of June 16  was at 69.9% for first shot, and 24.2% were fully vaccinated.  That is from 12 yrs+   I really didn't think Alberta would hit that.  We tend to be the " more obtuse" Texas type Canadians    Sometimes my fellow Albertan peeps are very embarrassing.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Got fed up with our Shoppers this week after one more inexcusable mistake with my scripts so I drove to the Rexall we got jabbed at and told them to transfer our scripts to their store (love the staff there but it's a PIA to get to on a regular basis) While i was there I asked the pharmacist when they were expecting to start calling/texting people for their 2nd shots and he said if you want the AZ, roll up your sleeve I have plenty. Told him we've decided to go with the mRNA and he told the tech to book appointments for us as a welcome gift (he's a hoot!) so MONDAY we're getting jabbed on MONDAY!! *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Aladora said:


> I am beyond annoyed at the news coming out about AZ, especially since I went and got my second dose of it just 2 days ago! Don't get me wrong, I am thrilled to be fully vaccinated but now I am second guessing getting 2 doses instead of waiting and mixing with either Moderna or Pfizer.


I can totally understand your frustration.  

I am sooo glad that I didn't rush out to book our second shots right away as soon as they bumped up our age group.  The hubby asked me, and I just said that I had wanted to sit back and wait for that first rush to get through, and also wanted to wait to hit the 8 week mark for out AZ to hit as well.  I had made a decision that I thought was best for dh and I to wait for longer if we needed to, so that we wouldn't need to take the AZ again.  I told dh we might need to wait until mid Aug/ Sept then go for 2 of the vaccines we wanted.  And I'm still willing to go for another Pfizer if that is what it takes for us to get to travel into the US for later this year. 

The flip flopping from Health Canada has me guessing about how informed they really are.  Heck...it's making me second guess alot about all of our governing officials.


----------



## ottawamom

momof2gr8kids said:


> Darn it - I missed an opportunity last night for my second dose.  SD's friend was working a clinic and 10 people didn't show up so they were trying to get people to not waste them. I was busy drinking wine outside with 2 friends I haven't seen in over a year.  Oh well.  I'll be on standby for sure next few days!



I heard this morning on the radio that with people jumping from the Provincial system to pharmacies and back that approx 20% of appointments become no shows. Please if you have more than appointment booked, remember to cancel your other appointment once you get your jab. There are lots of people out there still desperately searching for an appointment.



Starwind said:


> FYI for anyone in the Ottawa Ontario area...  I just went online and they have opened a whole bunch of new booking slots for next week, including NEW VACCINE CLINIC SITES !
> 
> Also, City of Ottawa public health just sent an email to their vaccine news email list that includes this information:
> 
> "_Additional appointments
> Due to the additional supply that Ottawa has now received, we are able to add more appointments and almost double the number of clinic locations for residents. Appointments have been added across the city, including new clinics located at uOttawa (Minto Sports Complex), the Canadian Tire Centre (Gate 3), the Horticulture Building (Lansdowne), Canterbury Recreation Complex and the Nepean Sportsplex Curling Rink._"
> 
> I am now booked for late next week; could have booked for Monday but have work committments that would prefer not to miss if I end up reacting to the vaccine like I did to dose 1.
> 
> Good luck !



Unfortunately they haven't changed the list of those who qualify yet. Time for those of us (pre April 18th) to get our second jabs before things go crazy on June 28th.


----------



## Madame

Aladora said:


> I am beyond annoyed at the news coming out about AZ, especially since I went and got my second dose of it just 2 days ago! Don't get me wrong, I am thrilled to be fully vaccinated but now I am second guessing getting 2 doses instead of waiting and mixing with either Moderna or Pfizer.


My DM got dose 2 of AZ just before the news as well - honestly, NACI’s advice shift depending on vaccine availability.  We’ll all end up getting mrna boosters - some countries were indicating as early as fall


----------



## Silvermist999

Pumpkin1172 said:


> In  Alberta, when you go to book your appointment, you can either choose another AZ OR Pfizer.  Not Moderna.  They have a specific age group that they are giving the different vaccines to.
> 
> I didn't want to have another AZ shot.  Even if that meant having to start over from square 1.  I have the time (before we want to travel) and was willing to wait to get a different option.  The only reason we got our second shot at 8 weeks post AZ, was because we could choose the Pfizer.
> 
> I was totally prepared (and told dh ) to wait until - even if it meant getting two more shots of the same vaccine.  The flip flopping from Health Canada left me tooo unsettled to get another AZ shot.



With the constantly changing advice given to AZ vaccine recipients, I agree it is unfortunate that they have the burden of deciding what to do for their second dose.

In my region’s booking site, the vaccine to be given at each site is identified upfront (either Pfizer or Moderna), but again, it’s all dependent upon supply and there are no guarantees come the actual appointment time.


----------



## kerreyn

Kenney just announced that Alberta has hit 70.2% first vaccinations yesterday, so we'll be officially ending the majority of mandates on July 1! There's still quarantine if you test positive, and possible masking in extended care facilities, but for the most part, we're back to 'normal' on July 1 - perfect timing as we'll be going camping that weekend.

Cannot wait for my second shot tomorrow - it's just icing on the cake.


----------



## pigletto

So I’m glad I had the day off today . I felt off and had a headache today . I took a nap about three hours after getting up and I slept like the dead . Such a deep sleep . This afternoon I I cleaned and made dinner and took the dog to the vet , I wasn’t too bad with some Tylenol . Then tonight came and I currently feel pretty bad. I reacted pretty poorly to my first dose ( Astra Zeneca) , this one ( Pfizer ) is pretty rough too . I’m just weepy and my head hurts and my body aches . 

Still totally worth it in every way ! What’s a few days of discomfort compared to protecting myself and others and getting some freedom back ?!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

ottawamom said:


> I heard this morning on the radio that with people jumping from the Provincial system to pharmacies and back that approx 20% of appointments become no shows. Please if you have more than appointment booked, remember to cancel your other appointment once you get your jab. There are lots of people out there still desperately searching for an appointment.



Don't worry, I would cancel.  It's not til September anyways.


----------



## ottawamom

I was up early and out walking. I ran into a neighbour who just told me a story I couldn't believe. Our local Indpendent/Shoppers Drug Mart (both) had given out first shots. Those who got theirs there were told they would be contacted when it was time for a second dose (ie me).

Apparently not, despite the fact that I received an email (on Wednesday) stating I would be contacted, you have to physically go in and sign up for a shot (waitlist). These two stores (at least) in my neighbourhood are not using the online system anymore to contact people. This information has not been widely publicized.

Several of my neighbours found out about this and signed up (in store) they had their shots within a day or two. One person signed up at 8am and had his shot the same day.

If you have children (grown or otherwise) who will qualify for their shots in the coming weeks keep this avenue in mind. Check and see what the "new" policy may be at your local pharmacy.


----------



## quandrea

ottawamom said:


> I was up early and out walking. I ran into a neighbour who just told me a story I couldn't believe. Our local Indpendent/Shoppers Drug Mart (both) had given out first shots. Those who got theirs there were told they would be contacted when it was time for a second dose (ie me).
> 
> Apparently not, despite the fact that I received an email (on Wednesday) stating I would be contacted, you have to physically go in and sign up for a shot (waitlist). These two stores (at least) in my neighbourhood are not using the online system anymore to contact people. This information has not been widely publicized.
> 
> Several of my neighbours found out about this and signed up (in store) they had their shots within a day or two. One person signed up at 8am and had his shot the same day.
> 
> If you have children (grown or otherwise) who will qualify for their shots in the coming weeks keep this avenue in mind. Check and see what the "new" policy may be at your local pharmacy.


It’s true. Right or wrong, one needs to be proactive in securing the shot. I was on perhaps sixty waitlists from pharmacies. Only heard back from two. You can’t wait to be contacted. I heard about 120 doses coming to a drugstore via Vaccine Hunters. Called the Shoppers and booked dh in the next day. He was not on their list. I got my second by contacting a small pharmacy who let me know when they had doses in.  It’s like the Hunger Games out there.


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> I was up early and out walking. I ran into a neighbour who just told me a story I couldn't believe. Our local Indpendent/Shoppers Drug Mart (both) had given out first shots. Those who got theirs there were told they would be contacted when it was time for a second dose (ie me).
> 
> Apparently not, despite the fact that I received an email (on Wednesday) stating I would be contacted, you have to physically go in and sign up for a shot (waitlist). These two stores (at least) in my neighbourhood are not using the online system anymore to contact people. This information has not been widely publicized.
> 
> Several of my neighbours found out about this and signed up (in store) they had their shots within a day or two. One person signed up at 8am and had his shot the same day.
> 
> If you have children (grown or otherwise) who will qualify for their shots in the coming weeks keep this avenue in mind. Check and see what the "new" policy may be at your local pharmacy.



Interesting to hear that my neighbourhood Shoppers Drug Mart isn’t the only one doing this.  The pharmacist/owner belongs to my community Facebook group and recently announced he is no longer using the online booking system for vaccine appts.

He announced the number of doses he was getting midweek and said he will book all appts from our FB group member requests. I know this weekend, he is fully booked for AZ second doses and Pfizer first/second, based on provincial guidelines.

So good idea to check, there may be other Shoppers Drug Marts in your area that have changed their vaccine booking methods.


----------



## damo

Our Shopper's where we got our first AZ shots did eventually contact us (by phone) but not until we had already had our second Pfizer shots at Sobeys.

I also got contacted by Metro where I had been on a waiting list.

Like quandrea said, you really have to be proactive.

Our Halton booking site has been awesome with spaces becoming available.  My daughter was able to snag an earlier appt for a second shot yesterday at 4 from the last minute pile that became available.  You've got to keep looking.


----------



## FigmentSpark

damo said:


> Our Shopper's where we got our first AZ shots did eventually contact us (by phone) but not until we had already had our second Pfizer shots at Sobeys.
> 
> I also got contacted by Metro where I had been on a waiting list.
> 
> Like quandrea said, you really have to be proactive.
> 
> Our Halton booking site has been awesome with spaces becoming available.  My daughter was able to snag an earlier appt for a second shot yesterday at 4 from the last minute pile that became available.  You've got to keep looking.


How do you check for a last minute appt?  Do you have to do the "reschedule" and wait for the email then try to get in to the system or does it say there are spots before you go through that process?


----------



## Madame

Springsteen concert decision on AZ reversed. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406291596094607363


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> How do you check for a last minute appt?  Do you have to do the "reschedule" and wait for the email then try to get in to the system or does it say there are spots before you go through that process?



In the Halton system, once you’re booked you request a reschedule link and it sends you an email.

Then you use that link to check for updated appointments but it keeps your original booking unless you get something else

You can keep that tab open and just keep checking. Your reschedule link is good for 24 hours.

You've got to be really fast.  Often you'll click on something but it will be gone by the time you fill things out.


----------



## bababear_50

Peel Region update
Peel Public Health says as of Monday, adults in the region, 18 years and older, will receive the Moderna vaccine only due to a province-wide Pfizer shipment delay.

*Peel Region to offer Moderna vaccine to adults 18 and older as of Monday*
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...lder-as-of-monday/ar-AALe4nk?ocid=hplocalnews
Those aged 12-17 remain exempt from this change and will be vaccinated with remaining doses of Pfizer.


----------



## Mikey15

For a little context, Canada is receiving 6.6M doses of Moderna next week, and the same 2.4M doses of Pfizer we’ve been getting weekly:
https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...vid-19-vaccine-treatment/vaccine-rollout.html
Since for now 12-17 year olds can only take Pfizer, and mixing is allowed, most people 18+ will be steered towards Moderna. We’re also getting lower Pfizer shipments the first two weeks of July so Moderna will be our majority supply for 4 weeks or so.


----------



## bcwife76

DH and I both got our invites to book our second shots this morning!! Woohoo, we're both booked for next Sunday afternoon!!!!


----------



## FigmentSpark

bcwife76 said:


> DH and I both got our invites to book our second shots this morning!! Woohoo, we're both booked for next Sunday afternoon!!!!


Our Shopper's contacted me today to book my second dose, but I'm already booked with the regional system.  I could get it a week earlier, but that's 11 weeks, instead of the 12 I'd get with the regional system.  Does a week make a difference?  I'd book it in a heartbeat if it meant I could give my region time to my son who still has to wait until mid-July for his second shot.  But with my luck, my cancellation would not coincide with his rescheduling fast enough for him to get the appointment.


----------



## Donald - my hero

FigmentSpark said:


> Our Shopper's contacted me today to book my second dose, but I'm already booked with the regional system.  I could get it a week earlier, but that's 11 weeks, instead of the 12 I'd get with the regional system.  Does a week make a difference?  I'd book it in a heartbeat if it meant I could give my region time to my son who still has to wait until mid-July for his second shot.  But with my luck, my cancellation would not coincide with his rescheduling fast enough for him to get the appointment.


*there's apparently no discernable difference between 10 and 12 weeks.  Me? 1st available shot goes into my arm once the 10 week mark passed, TOMORROW for us! And we're exactly at 11 weeks for what it's worth. *


----------



## hdrolfe

I got my Pfizer today, follow up to AZ which I got about 8 weeks ago? I'm fine with that, I am happy to be done and honestly just rather have both doses than wonder if I'll be able to book at 12 weeks. Now just worry about when kiddo can get his, hope I don't have to wait until December on it. He keeps asking me what the difference is between 11 1/2 and 12. Hopefully they'll come out with something for him sooner than later.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I got my Pfizer today, follow up to AZ which I got about 8 weeks ago? I'm fine with that, I am happy to be done and honestly just rather have both doses than wonder if I'll be able to book at 12 weeks. Now just worry about when kiddo can get his, hope I don't have to wait until December on it. He keeps asking me what the difference is between 11 1/2 and 12. Hopefully they'll come out with something for him sooner than later.



See you are getting closer.
 Cruise Vaccine FP+
Hugs Hon


----------



## kerreyn

DH, DD30 and I all got our second Pfizer shot yesterday. The nurse explained that a lot of people have experienced ‘worse’ side effects than their first shot.

So far today my arm is a little sorer than my first shot, but that’s it. DH says his arm is sore, be he feels generally the same as me. DD30 had a headache last night, went to her dad’s for Father’s Day brunch this am, then back home to bed, pretty much the same as her first shot.

All in all easy peasy, and now can’t wait for the Canada Day long weekend to be ‘fully‘ vaccinated and the Alberta mandates to be lifted!


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Peel Region update
> Peel Public Health says as of Monday, adults in the region, 18 years and older, will receive the Moderna vaccine only due to a province-wide Pfizer shipment delay.
> 
> *Peel Region to offer Moderna vaccine to adults 18 and older as of Monday*
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...lder-as-of-monday/ar-AALe4nk?ocid=hplocalnews
> Those aged 12-17 remain exempt from this change and will be vaccinated with remaining doses of Pfizer.


Same in London/Middlesex (and I assume Southwestern since they share the same booking platform)


----------



## pigletto

I’m feeling completely fine today and yesterday after getting my Pfizer shot Thursday evening. I felt under the weather on Friday but that was it . My first shot was AZ and I felt way worse with that one. Im grateful to be fully vaccinated. Just ds17 left to go for his second dose. He had his first May 31st so he has a little while to go yet.


----------



## damo

My entire family has now got their two shots.  My daughter is awesome at snagging earlier appointments.  Nobody had any effects other than a sore arm.  Mostly they were Pfizer-Pfizer but DH and I were AZ-Pfizer and son was Pfizer-Moderna.


----------



## ottawamom

Got Pfizer on Saturday after AZ first shot. Sore arm on Saturday. Tired Sunday, sore arm gone, low grade fever for a few hours last night. All better today.

I am so grateful to be vaccinated and working my way towards fully vaccinated (at 2 weeks). All I have left to do is get an appointment for DS next Monday and the family unit is safe.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not vaccine related, but Nova Scotia has ZERO cases today! *Finally!  *There are 79 known cases in the province, and just as important, only three people in the hospital and only one of them are in the ICU.


----------



## suse66

I snagged an earlier appointment through vaccine hunters and got my second jab last Friday (AZ - Pfizer). Then on Saturday I hopped on the provincial booking system and moved my Dh's appointment up from July 3rd to yesterday (June 21). He also opted for Pfizer after an AZ 1st shot. Tomorrow morning I can book for my three sons as they had their first shot May 22nd and we are in a Delta hot spot (York Region). Can't wait until our whole family is protected!


----------



## Frozen2014

suse66 said:


> I snagged an earlier appointment through vaccine hunters and got my second jab last Friday (AZ - Pfizer). Then on Saturday I hopped on the provincial booking system and moved my Dh's appointment up from July 3rd to yesterday (June 21). He also opted for Pfizer after an AZ 1st shot. Tomorrow morning I can book for my three sons as they had their first shot May 22nd and we are in a Delta hot spot (York Region). Can't wait until our whole family is protected!


We're York region too!  Sometimes it's good to live in a hot spot...lol.  My son is 16 though so still have to wait on that second appointment.  Good luck.


----------



## ellbell

Frozen2014 said:


> We're York region too!  Sometimes it's good to live in a hot spot...lol.  My son is 16 though so still have to wait on that second appointment.  Good luck.


I don't know about you but I live in a hot spot as well (Hamilton) and my 16 year old will be eligible tomorrow through the provincial booking system.  When the system opens up on the 28th it's to 18+ in any region but hotspots didn't have the 18+ requirement.


----------



## Frozen2014

ellbell said:


> I don't know about you but I live in a hot spot as well (Hamilton) and my 16 year old will be eligible tomorrow through the provincial booking system.  When the system opens up on the 28th it's to 18+ in any region but hotspots didn't have the 18+ requirement.


Thanks.  Yeah it's confusing.  In this article, the general discussion is for adults, and I remember reading last week that tomorrow's booking is for 18+, but this link isn't clear for Jun 23 bookings.  (His first dose was May 19 so date-wise he qualifies).  Will sign in and see.  Thanks for noting.
https://news.ontario.ca/en/release/...-dose-eligibility-continues-ahead-of-schedule


----------



## Donald - my hero

*reporting after yesterday's Pfizer jab:
holy sore arm and lymph node batman! I can barely move that dang thing right now, it hurts from my shoulder down to my fingers. Gawd that boob? Woah, it's like when i had to stop nursing my youngest cold-turkey when i needed emergency surgery for kidney stones when she was about 2 weeks old! I stumbled down to the kitchen to get some tylenol and thought an icepack might help with the pain but i can't find one. Headache is brutal as well - seems mostly one-sided and then like a belt is being synched around the base of my skull. It started exactly 12 hours after the shot which was about 2 hours after I went to bed so I'm exhausted.  Luckily my hubby who was down for the count after the AZ jab took today "off" (works for himself so that just means he didn't book any meetings)  and he was able to drive me to my appointment so I was able to sleep both directions.  I'm already feeling a bit better just exhausted but that's more than likely lack of sleep.  The arm isn't pulsing anymore, the headache is subsiding but the dang lymph node is still extremely sore. *


----------



## 22Tink

Moderna dose number 2 complete!! What a great feeling!


----------



## Madame

Donald - my hero said:


> *reporting after yesterday's Pfizer jab:
> holy sore arm and lymph node batman! I can barely move that dang thing right now, it hurts from my shoulder down to my fingers. Gawd that boob? Woah, it's like when i had to stop nursing my youngest cold-turkey when i needed emergency surgery for kidney stones when she was about 2 weeks old! I stumbled down to the kitchen to get some tylenol and thought an icepack might help with the pain but i can't find one. Headache is brutal as well - seems mostly one-sided and then like a belt is being synched around the base of my skull. It started exactly 12 hours after the shot which was about 2 hours after I went to bed so I'm exhausted.  Luckily my hubby who was down for the count after the AZ jab took today "off" (works for himself so that just means he didn't book any meetings)  and he was able to drive me to my appointment so I was able to sleep both directions.  I'm already feeling a bit better just exhausted but that's more than likely lack of sleep.  The arm isn't pulsing anymore, the headache is subsiding but the dang lymph node is still extremely sore. *


This is waaaay TMI, but my areas that babies suckle (dunno if the word is taboo) were so sore for a week after my first shot of AZ that I could barely stand even a t-shirt.  So bad


----------



## starvenger

Got my second shot today. Local independent pharmacy I found through the provincial site. I think it's a one person operation and honestly the place looks nice, and the pharmacist/owner is quite personable so I might send my prescriptions there next time I need something.

Tangent over. Got Moderna for the AZ-mRNA combo. It's been 7 hours and no issues thus far.


----------



## bababear_50

My son & daughter in law got Moderna shot #2 yesterday,,,
son has had a headache for over 14 hrs ,,my daughter in law has been running a fever and headache also.
Hopefully by tomorrow they will start to feel better.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## SCCNJ

I think Pfizer led me into a false sense of security, I thought once I made it through the night okay I was fine, nope!   My first AZ hit me within a few hours and it was rough.  I had my second PF at 6pm yesterday and felt a little tired this morning with a touch of a sore arm but by 3pm today it hit.  I have a low grade fever, a very sore arm, headache, muscle aches from my shoulders to my fingers.  But the worst is my ears, jaw and throat hurt.  It comes and goes so I'm certain it's gland/lymph related.  My husband on the other hand is fine. He's the same mix and timeline as me and had strong symptoms with his first shot.


----------



## hdrolfe

I feel oddly worried because I didn't have a reaction to the Pfizer at all... I got it Sunday afternoon so it's been over 48 hours and I don't even have a sore arm! I did with AZ for sure, and a jaw/headache with that one too. I hope it's still working... I do feel bad for ya'll that are having a hard time. Think of how hard your bodies are working and how protected you will be! Worth it in the end I am sure.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

My PF first jab I had a weird headache that also pulsed off and on on my face /eyes! I was weird.  Had the fatigue and some numbness in the hand opposite to the shot.  Headache thing last a full 24 hours. Oh and my whole arm felt like 100 lbs. Injection site? Zero pain LOL


----------



## MoreTravels

Frozen2014 said:


> We're York region too!  Sometimes it's good to live in a hot spot...lol.  My son is 16 though so still have to wait on that second appointment.  Good luck.



This is very confusing.... 

York Region (north part of Toronto for those not in Ontario) is actually opening 2 days later, on the morning of Friday June 25 instead of June 23.
https://www.york.ca/wps/portal/york...ccinationclinics/04covid19vaccinationclinics/However, their early second dose campaign includes adolescents. 

In provincial booking system, it does NOT include adolescents even if you are in Delta hot spot. If you enter the Ontario provincial booking site, if you are over 18 with hot spot postal code, then you are allowed to booking second dose early. If you enter a 12-17 birth year (2004-2009) then it will display 4 month wait and ask you to book September if you had it in May? I think they expect the adolsecent to stay home this summer until the September school start? How about their outdoor summer sports and camps? How can they attend those if they are not given priority for second dose booking?

I know people just get frustrated and just line up without any appointment at a pop-up clinic. However, they take mostly postal code that starts with an "M". Does anyone know of a pop-up clinic that will accept "L" postal code without appointment for second dose?

By the way, I called the local pharmacies. Most of them replied they have a wait list with 3000 people on them.. and they get about 100 doses with each delivery. They tell me to spam my personal info to as many pharmacies as possible like dozens at a time since this is what people are doing. I didn't want to provide name and DOB everywhere so I told them no.


----------



## KNovacovschi

I’m in Hamilton and received my 2nd dose yesterday. I had AZ for my 1st and had Pfizer for my 2nd. I had bad side effects for my 1st so was expecting to with my 2nd and so far all I have is a sore arm, which I am so thankful for, I never want to have a 39.9 degree temperature again. I was able to book last week due to having my 1st dose on April 22nd however my DH had his 1st shot on May 4th so I was able to book his 2nd on Monday, he could’ve booked it for today but chose to wait until the weekend so he goes on Saturday for his 2nd dose. I’m excited that he will now be able to go with me 100% in Sepsince he won’t have to quarantine.


----------



## damo

MoreTravels said:


> This is very confusing....
> 
> York Region (north part of Toronto for those not in Ontario) is actually opening 2 days later, on the morning of Friday June 25 instead of June 23.
> https://www.york.ca/wps/portal/york...ccinationclinics/04covid19vaccinationclinics/However, their early second dose campaign includes adolescents.
> 
> In provincial booking system, it does NOT include adolescents even if you are in Delta hot spot. If you enter the Ontario provincial booking site, if you are over 18 with hot spot postal code, then you are allowed to booking second dose early. If you enter a 12-17 birth year (2004-2009) then it will display 4 month wait and ask you to book September if you had it in May? I think they expect the adolsecent to stay home this summer until the September school start? How about their outdoor summer sports and camps? How can they attend those if they are not given priority for second dose booking?
> 
> I know people just get frustrated and just line up without any appointment at a pop-up clinic. However, they take mostly postal code that starts with an "M". Does anyone know of a pop-up clinic that will accept "L" postal code without appointment for second dose?
> 
> By the way, I called the local pharmacies. Most of them replied they have a wait list with 3000 people on them.. and they get about 100 doses with each delivery. They tell me to spam my personal info to as many pharmacies as possible like dozens at a time since this is what people are doing. I didn't want to provide name and DOB everywhere so I told them no.



What are the first three digits of your postal code and I'll start watching out for you?  Are you keeping an eye on the information from vaccinehunters.ca?


----------



## Frozen2014

MoreTravels said:


> This is very confusing....
> 
> York Region (north part of Toronto for those not in Ontario) is actually opening 2 days later, on the morning of Friday June 25 instead of June 23.
> https://www.york.ca/wps/portal/york...ccinationclinics/04covid19vaccinationclinics/However, their early second dose campaign includes adolescents.
> 
> In provincial booking system, it does NOT include adolescents even if you are in Delta hot spot. If you enter the Ontario provincial booking site, if you are over 18 with hot spot postal code, then you are allowed to booking second dose early. If you enter a 12-17 birth year (2004-2009) then it will display 4 month wait and ask you to book September if you had it in May? I think they expect the adolsecent to stay home this summer until the September school start? How about their outdoor summer sports and camps? How can they attend those if they are not given priority for second dose booking?
> 
> I know people just get frustrated and just line up without any appointment at a pop-up clinic. However, they take mostly postal code that starts with an "M". Does anyone know of a pop-up clinic that will accept "L" postal code without appointment for second dose?
> 
> By the way, I called the local pharmacies. Most of them replied they have a wait list with 3000 people on them.. and they get about 100 doses with each delivery. They tell me to spam my personal info to as many pharmacies as possible like dozens at a time since this is what people are doing. I didn't want to provide name and DOB everywhere so I told them no.


Yes very confusing.  And yes, York region now states on their site that first vaccines on or before May 30 in one of the hot spots can sign up for second on Friday, not today.  Interesting that the provincial is 18+ (which was what I read last week).  York also opens it up for 18+ on Monday.  

I agree...it's because of camp why we are trying to get our kids in...esp with this variant.  Glad they have at least one dose but 2 is even more protected. 

As for pop up clinics, I'll just say that I'm grateful for our system here in York region.  You sign up at the clinic, go at that time and all is pretty smooth.  People so far as well have been lovely (and great with my 12 year old who is terrified of needles).  I hear on the news of people waiting hours in these pop ups....and not even guaranteed to get a dose.


----------



## bababear_50

Middle son up and making coffee and ready to log on to book his second appt at 7:30 am.
Gets into the queue (3 million people ) just after 8 am.
At 8:05 he gets a message from Walmart that he can get his vaccine tomorrow at 2:10.
Oh my gosh it feels like we won the lottery ..... So very happy for him!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Canadian Study
"Initial results from a new Canadian study are reinforcing the importance of getting that second COVID-19 vaccine shot — particularly if the first dose was AstraZeneca."

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/me...zeneca/ar-AALljgy?ocid=mailsignout&li=AAggNb9
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Middle son up and making coffee and ready to log on to book his second appt at 7:30 am.
> Gets into the queue (3 million people ) just after 8 am.
> At 8:05 he gets a message from Walmart that he can get his vaccine tomorrow at 2:10.
> Oh my gosh it feels like we won the lottery ..... So very happy for him!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Glad your son will be doubly vaccinated early.
My nephews girlfriend is now thinking of getting her 2nd shot at Costco as I think they have Moderna and that is probably what she will get in Ajax for her next shot anyway which it isn't until August 13th.  I know they are supposed to be sending out emails for new bookings but I haven't heard that she got one yet.   She was adamant that she had an appointment for August and wasn't changing it (that is the way she is) but I am glad she is open to getting her shot earlier now as she does work at Costco and is around people all day long.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

ugh, I should have jumped on a July 6 appointment for #2, but we are technically supposed to wait for our invite email. They are saying 35 days in between MRNA doses, which would be next Tuesday for me.  

So now I am checking the portal multiple times per day.  I know they are asking for people to wait until they get notified, but I kinda want to get it booked and over with it.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Glad your son will be doubly vaccinated early.
> My nephews girlfriend is now thinking of getting her 2nd shot at Costco as I think they have Moderna and that is probably what she will get in Ajax for her next shot anyway which it isn't until August 13th.  I know they are supposed to be sending out emails for new bookings but I haven't heard that she got one yet.   She was adamant that she had an appointment for August and wasn't changing it (that is the way she is) but I am glad she is open to getting her shot earlier now as she does work at Costco and is around people all day long.



Yeah I think with that nasty variant (Delta) that the sooner the better.
My son's 2nd shot was scheduled Sept 1. (He does have severe Asthma).
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> ugh, I should have jumped on a July 6 appointment for #2, but we are technically supposed to wait for our invite email. *They are saying 35 days in between MRNA doses*, which would be next Tuesday for me.
> 
> So now I am checking the portal multiple times per day.  I know they are asking for people to wait until they get notified, but I kinda want to get it booked and over with it.


All the sources, including my public health unit, that I have seen are saying 28 days. Is that the directive from your PHU? I know that they are all different and so confusing!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Debbie yes from our Chief Medical Officer. AZ is 28 days, MRNAs 35 days.


----------



## 22Tink

What a night. I had my second dose of Moderna yesterday at 10am and almost exactly 12 hours later my symptoms started. Fever, chills, headache and body aches. And my arm is just as sore as the first dose. My mother and DD25 both vomited after their first and second doses so I’m happy not to have that symptom along with the others.

That said, it’s all worth it to do my part against Covid and get on with life!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> I feel oddly worried because I didn't have a reaction to the Pfizer at all... I got it Sunday afternoon so it's been over 48 hours and I don't even have a sore arm! I did with AZ for sure, and a jaw/headache with that one too. I hope it's still working... I do feel bad for ya'll that are having a hard time. Think of how hard your bodies are working and how protected you will be! Worth it in the end I am sure



When Dh and I went for ours we had opposite reactions.  I didn't any anything except a very sore arm.  I woke up and my arm was throbbing, the injection site was HOT, but that was all I had.  DH...his reaction was worse than we has had our AZ vaccine.  He had fever, chills, body aches, dizziness and nausea.  But I also test positive for covid a week after  my Az shot.  Everyone I talk to, seems to have a different reaction to the second.  We also got Pfizer for our second shot.  


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> ugh, I should have jumped on a July 6 appointment for #2, but we are technically supposed to wait for our invite email. They are saying 35 days in between MRNA doses, which would be next Tuesday for me.
> 
> So now I am checking the portal multiple times per day. I know they are asking for people to wait until they get notified, but I kinda want to get it booked and over with it.


And in Alberta, it's 28 days between doses.  I had to book ds's at day 28.  It wouldn't let me book any sooner


----------



## Debbie

Pumpkin1172 said:


> When Dh and I went for ours we had opposite reactions.  I didn't any anything except a very sore arm.  I woke up and my arm was throbbing, the injection site was HOT, but that was all I had.  DH...his reaction was worse than we has had our AZ vaccine.  He had fever, chills, body aches, dizziness and nausea.  But I also test positive for covid a week after  my Az shot.  Everyone I talk to, seems to have a different reaction to the second.  We also got Pfizer for our second shot.
> 
> And in Alberta, it's 28 days between doses.  I had to book ds's at day 28.  It wouldn't let me book any sooner


You are right on the different reactions. I feel badly for everyone who I hear have had some difficult times. We were very fortunate that we had no reactions other than my sore arm. I hope the vaccine has done the job!


----------



## Spotthecat

Got my second shot today at lunch, Moderna 9 weeks after AZ. Now I'm on pins and needles waiting for that 12 hours to kick in to see if the mack truck hits me like it did for AZ, lol. I work in a hot spot with a pop-up clinic, I think I waited longer for the post-shot, than in the original line, awesome! Now cancelling my Apt for July 14th, feel much better have it way earlier.


----------



## MoreTravels

Debbie said:


> All the sources, including my public health unit, that I have seen are saying 28 days. Is that the directive from your PHU? I know that they are all different and so confusing!



There are two types of recommendations... scientific and practical.

In Ontario, the time interval is based on "practical" due to vaccine availability. In many other parts of the world, the time interval is based on science.

According to the CDC in USA, it's 21 days for Pfizer and 28 days for Moderna.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/second-shot.html 

These days, Ontario allows 21 days (ie, May 30 or earlier) to book their second dose in Delta hot spots.


----------



## juniorbugman

My brother and I got our second shots today - first time was Pfizer (back on April 13th) and this time we got Moderna.   I am going to be of the mind set that I am not going to get any symptoms and keep my fingers crossed.   I am just sitting back chilling now having a nice cold glass of water, a container of yoghurt then I am going to snack on some chocolate rosebuds.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> My brother and I got our second shots today - first time was Pfizer (back on April 13th) and this time we got Moderna.   I am going to be of the mind set that I am not going to get any symptoms and keep my fingers crossed.   I am just sitting back chilling now having a nice cold glass of water, a container of yoghurt then I am going to snack on some chocolate rosebuds.


Great positive attitude Hon!
Hope all goes well.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## MoreTravels

bababear_50 said:


> Yeah I think with that nasty variant (Delta) that the sooner the better.



You are absolutely right. If the news is correct, the original COVID needs about 15 minutes to be transmitted. It has been said that the Delta variant takes only 14 seconds!

https://uaenews.ekumkum.com/the-del...4-seconds-without-contact-wonderful-malaysia/

"The epidemic prevention and control personnel discovered that one of the first infected persons in Guangzhou only met the confirmed person in the same toilet and was infected in just 14 seconds. This case reflects that Delta has a strong transmission power, which makes it difficult to control the epidemic."

I hope our vaccine works on it. I can see why our government is targeting Delta hot spots as soon as they can. This variant needs to be contained.


----------



## newdeal

MoreTravels said:


> You are absolutely right. If the news is correct, the original COVID needs about 15 minutes to be transmitted. It has been said that the Delta variant takes only 14 seconds!
> 
> https://uaenews.ekumkum.com/the-del...4-seconds-without-contact-wonderful-malaysia/
> 
> "The epidemic prevention and control personnel discovered that one of the first infected persons in Guangzhou only met the confirmed person in the same toilet and was infected in just 14 seconds. This case reflects that Delta has a strong transmission power, which makes it difficult to control the epidemic."
> 
> I hope our vaccine works on it. I can see why our government is targeting Delta hot spots as soon as they can. This variant needs to be contained.




I don't buy this at all.  At this point we know it is aerosolized and therefore hangs in the air for large periods of time.  So an infected person could be somewhere, you cross paths for 14 seconds but then sit there for 20 minutes in their aerosol cloud that they left behind


----------



## OnceUponATime15

All second doses booked for both daughters, one of the hubby’s and my oldest GS! All have early July appointments on the same day, all were moved up from the last week in August and the first week in September.  We even got our one holdout Son in law booked for his first shot at the same time as the others.
I’m happy and grateful that things are moving along for the adults in the family, I will be over the moon when the two youngest grands can be vaccinated… maybe it will happen once they are back to school.


----------



## Hopeful8

Our health unit is supposed to announce today that anyone who got their 1st shot May 30th or before, will be eligible to move their 2nd shots up.  My 14 year olds got their 1st one on May 30th and their 2nd one was scheduled for in 56 days.  Are kids eligible to move theirs up too?  Has anyone moved their kids (12-17 y.o.) appointments up ?


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hopeful8 said:


> Our health unit is supposed to announce today that anyone who got their 1st shot May 30th or before, will be eligible to move their 2nd shots up.  My 14 year olds got their 1st one on May 30th and their 2nd one was scheduled for in 56 days.  Are kids eligible to move theirs up too?  Has anyone moved their kids (12-17 y.o.) appointments up ?



I think it depends on health unit . I saw a man from Peel on Twitter quite upset his kids couldn’t be moved up. 
DD 15 had her first May 23 at sunnybrook her second was scheduled for sept then august and yesterday we got an email it’s next Tuesday so about 5 weeks . Its def not clear communication when every health unit is doing something diff


----------



## Camilo

Got my second dose yesterday at noon, both shots were Pfizer.

Same symptoms both times, sore arm but this is it.

Wife got 2 doses of Moderna, she had some bad 24 hours after the second one (had to call in sick which she never does).

2 older kids scheduled for end of August. If we can make it sooner, we will.

We still have hope to drive to Florida at the end of August, but I will only do it if we don't have to quarantine on our way back due to our youngest one not being eligible for the vaccine yet.


----------



## starvenger

So it's been about 48 hours and I can report that outside of the standard sore muscle, I had a slight headache and that was it. 12 more days and I can call myself fully vaccinated (unless I'm in the US).


----------



## ottawamom

Why not in the US? Did you have AZ for both?


----------



## starvenger

CDC hasn't approved AZ so there's some question as to whether they would consider AZ/mRNA as a full vaccination.


----------



## ottawamom

But my paperwork says that I have received Pfizer as my second dose and mentions that it was two approved vaccinations. They would have no way of knowing what I took the first time.


----------



## starvenger

ottawamom said:


> But my paperwork says that I have received Pfizer as my second dose and mentions that it was two approved vaccinations. They would have no way of knowing what I took the first time.


This is true, but if vaccine certifications become a thing it may show that you took a mixed dose.

But this is all speculation at this point. Hopefully we get some clarity whenever they decide to open the border.


----------



## Spotthecat

Ugh, low grade fever since last night and all throughout the day. Everything hurts. 4 hr nap didn't help, lol. Joyful to be vaccinated, but why did I get whomped twice?? Sick day for me tomorrow, just going to hibernate.


----------



## juniorbugman

I am just past my 24 hours after having Moderna for my 2nd shot after Pfizer for my first and just a slightly sore right arm where the shot was.  My brother is the same - just a sore left arm and slightly stiff and he is usually a baby about these things.  My nephew on the other hand had every symptom - chills, hot, headache, sore arm - you name it he felt it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm hoping when I get my second I don't get many symptoms since I had a few with the first one.


----------



## pigletto

starvenger said:


> This is true, but if vaccine certifications become a thing it may show that you took a mixed dose.
> 
> But this is all speculation at this point. Hopefully we get some clarity whenever they decide to open the border.


It’s been stated by our PM in a special address specifically on this issue that we will be approved for travel and having AZ or mixing will not be an issue . It’s being worked out now .

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6071320


----------



## Frozen2014

ellbell said:


> I don't know about you but I live in a hot spot as well (Hamilton) and my 16 year old will be eligible tomorrow through the provincial booking system.  When the system opens up on the 28th it's to 18+ in any region but hotspots didn't have the 18+ requirement.





MoreTravels said:


> This is very confusing....
> 
> York Region (north part of Toronto for those not in Ontario) is actually opening 2 days later, on the morning of Friday June 25 instead of June 23.
> https://www.york.ca/wps/portal/york...ccinationclinics/04covid19vaccinationclinics/However, their early second dose campaign includes adolescents.
> 
> In provincial booking system, it does NOT include adolescents even if you are in Delta hot spot. If you enter the Ontario provincial booking site, if you are over 18 with hot spot postal code, then you are allowed to booking second dose early. If you enter a 12-17 birth year (2004-2009) then it will display 4 month wait and ask you to book September if you had it in May? I think they expect the adolsecent to stay home this summer until the September school start? How about their outdoor summer sports and camps? How can they attend those if they are not given priority for second dose booking?
> 
> I know people just get frustrated and just line up without any appointment at a pop-up clinic. However, they take mostly postal code that starts with an "M". Does anyone know of a pop-up clinic that will accept "L" postal code without appointment for second dose?
> 
> By the way, I called the local pharmacies. Most of them replied they have a wait list with 3000 people on them.. and they get about 100 doses with each delivery. They tell me to spam my personal info to as many pharmacies as possible like dozens at a time since this is what people are doing. I didn't want to provide name and DOB everywhere so I told them no.


So we held off on booking our DS16 second shot this morning (York region hot spot).  The site said 18+.  There were notes that if you are 12-17 and you cannot work from home that you can get one (i.e he'll be a camp counsellor).  However, there is also a note saying that for 12-17 year olds, that they recommend that you wait 8-16 weeks from your first shot.  Although his first was before May 30th, it is about 5 weeks now so will wait the additional 3 weeks and follow Health Canada's recommendation.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm not tagging everyone who's asked,  commented,  speculated about how mixed vaccines will appear on our documentation for traveling since the entire post would be just that 

this is what's on the official website regarding traveling and what travelers   will need to provide to avoid quarantine come July 5th
we will need to provide the full information from both doses
*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm not tagging everyone who's asked,  commented,  speculated about how mixed vaccines will appear on our documentation for traveling since the entire post would be just that
> 
> this is what's on the official website regarding traveling and what travelers   will need to provide to avoid quarantine come July 5th
> we will need to provide the full information from both doses
> View attachment 584712*



Interesting, and of course this is for returning to Canada so they'd better accept mixed dosing  It will be interesting for other countries who require something as proof, will this work for them too or will they want something else? Time will tell I guess...


----------



## Silvermist999

Frozen2014 said:


> So we held off on booking our DS16 second shot this morning (York region hot spot).  The site said 18+.  There were notes that if you are 12-17 and you cannot work from home that you can get one (i.e he'll be a camp counsellor).  However, there is also a note saying that for 12-17 year olds, that they recommend that you wait 8-16 weeks from your first shot.  Although his first was before May 30th, it is about 5 weeks now so will wait the additional 3 weeks and follow Health Canada's recommendation.



Ontario announced this morning that starting June 26th @8am, those ages 12-17 in hotspots can book accelerated second doses.


----------



## Frozen2014

Silvermist999 said:


> Ontario announced this morning that starting June 26th @8am, those ages 12-17 in hotspots can book accelerated second doses.


Thanks.  Will keep an eye out.  It's all so confusing and contradicting.  I'm looking at the York region site (our district in Ontario) and it still says 

"The Ministry of Health is currently recommending maintaining the timing of the second dose of the COVID-19 vaccine for youth 12 to 17 to between eight and 16 weeks. "  So we are thinking of waiting until the 8 week mark. Main downside is that he'll be starting camp with 1 dose (and working with kids who aren't vaccinated at all)


----------



## Silvermist999

Frozen2014 said:


> Thanks.  Will keep an eye out.  It's all so confusing and contradicting.  I'm looking at the York region site (our district in Ontario) and it still says
> 
> "The Ministry of Health is currently recommending maintaining the timing of the second dose of the COVID-19 vaccine for youth 12 to 17 to between eight and 16 weeks. "  So we are thinking of waiting until the 8 week mark. Main downside is that he'll be starting camp with 1 dose (and working with kids who aren't vaccinated at all)



My daughter is also starting her first day of work as a day camp counsellor with just one dose.  The earliest she can get her second dose would be the second week of work.  She has already attended her first training session (virtual) about Covid protocols and it sounds like the proper precautions will be in place. I’m still worried though!


----------



## Mama_Cass

Frozen2014 said:


> Thanks.  Will keep an eye out.  It's all so confusing and contradicting.  I'm looking at the York region site (our district in Ontario) and it still says
> 
> "The Ministry of Health is currently recommending maintaining the timing of the second dose of the COVID-19 vaccine for youth 12 to 17 to between eight and 16 weeks. "  So we are thinking of waiting until the 8 week mark. Main downside is that he'll be starting camp with 1 dose (and working with kids who aren't vaccinated at all)


Sorry I’m just jumping in to this conversation and haven’t read anything at all.  Usually I am on the Disneyland board as that’s where we tend to go and I wanted to check to see if there was any information on Canadian doses since my husband and I are mixed doses with AZ/Pfizer.  Not ready to go on a trip yet but would like to be prepared when the time comes!  My husband and I were fully vaxxed last week and my kids just got their second doses yesterday!  

we are in Peel.  My kids are 13 (yesterday was her birthday!) and 15.  Peel turned people away and also said this arbitrary eight week rule but we had our first doses through the hospital (Osler) and booked our second doses there.  First dose May 20, second June 24.  No issues whatsoever.  The messaging needs to be consistent everywhere.  And those of us who took the first dose we were offered and are opting to mix doses need clear communication on travel ASAP.  I don’t care if I can’t travel now I just want to know that I will be able to once I’m comfortable with that.

i’m glad my kids got their vaccination yesterday but like other parents I would be just as confused with this hotspot announcement because we all thought that they would be eligible on Wednesday and there was no communication to say otherwise.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Mama_Cass said:


> Sorry I’m just jumping in to this conversation and haven’t read anything at all.  Usually I am on the Disneyland board as that’s where we tend to go and I wanted to check to see if there was any information on Canadian doses since my husband and I are mixed doses with AZ/Pfizer.  Not ready to go on a trip yet but would like to be prepared when the time comes!  My husband and I were fully vaxxed last week and my kids just got their second doses yesterday!
> 
> we are in Peel.  My kids are 13 (yesterday was her birthday!) and 15.  Peel turned people away and also said this arbitrary eight week rule but we had our first doses through the hospital (Osler) and booked our second doses there.  First dose May 20, second June 24.  No issues whatsoever.  The messaging needs to be consistent everywhere.  And those of us who took the first dose we were offered and are opting to mix doses need clear communication on travel ASAP.  I don’t care if I can’t travel now I just want to know that I will be able to once I’m comfortable with that.
> 
> i’m glad my kids got their vaccination yesterday but like other parents I would be just as confused with this hotspot announcement because we all thought that they would be eligible on Wednesday and there was no communication to say otherwise.



Same  so confusing . DD 15 appt was moved by sunnybrook to tues it was originally sept 13 . She will be at 38 days. DS19 got his second dose and was allowed based on the before May 9, he was April 29, but the nurse asked 8 weeks close enough I guess ? No idea and another guy asked him if he worked in health care . Yes as he works respite why he qualified end April . Everyone seems to have differing opinions even in same clinic.

Im happy DS was able to get Pfeizer for dose2 as well. He’s sleeping now .. hopefully he will be light on side effects ( a lot of flak for telling ppl we would wait for pfeizer.ppl have their reasons.sometimes it’s complicated not just being un-educated)


----------



## Frozen2014

Silvermist999 said:


> My daughter is also starting her first day of work as a day camp counsellor with just one dose.  The earliest she can get her second dose would be the second week of work.  She has already attended her first training session (virtual) about Covid protocols and it sounds like the proper precautions will be in place. I’m still worried though!


Same...has had a camp training and more this weekend.  Sounds like we are in similar situation.  My 12 year old won't get her second dose until mid August but at least with the 12 year olds, they are more careful.  Last summer, my son had a little one that would bite and lick (he was eventually kicked out).  But yes....camp does seem to have very good protocols, and even stricter than last summer.


----------



## Frozen2014

Mama_Cass said:


> Sorry I’m just jumping in to this conversation and haven’t read anything at all.  Usually I am on the Disneyland board as that’s where we tend to go and I wanted to check to see if there was any information on Canadian doses since my husband and I are mixed doses with AZ/Pfizer.  Not ready to go on a trip yet but would like to be prepared when the time comes!  My husband and I were fully vaxxed last week and my kids just got their second doses yesterday!
> 
> we are in Peel.  My kids are 13 (yesterday was her birthday!) and 15.  Peel turned people away and also said this arbitrary eight week rule but we had our first doses through the hospital (Osler) and booked our second doses there.  First dose May 20, second June 24.  No issues whatsoever.  The messaging needs to be consistent everywhere.  And those of us who took the first dose we were offered and are opting to mix doses need clear communication on travel ASAP.  I don’t care if I can’t travel now I just want to know that I will be able to once I’m comfortable with that.
> 
> i’m glad my kids got their vaccination yesterday but like other parents I would be just as confused with this hotspot announcement because we all thought that they would be eligible on Wednesday and there was no communication to say otherwise.


I know...so confusing. Our son's first was May 18 so close to yours.  It seemed like we could have booked second dose with proof that he'll be working but it's just recommendation by health Canada.  

The mixing is another thing.  At one point, I heard different things but I don't see how they can have an issue with any vaccine or combo if that is what we are offered.


----------



## Mama_Cass

Frozen2014 said:


> I know...so confusing. Our son's first was May 18 so close to yours.  It seemed like we could have booked second dose with proof that he'll be working but it's just recommendation by health Canada.
> 
> The mixing is another thing.  At one point, I heard different things but I don't see how they can have an issue with any vaccine or combo if that is what we are offered.



Hopefully you actually CAN book tomorrow. 

I don’t really trust this eight week message at the moment as it seems like another convenient directive based on supply. Nothing at all was mentioned prior to Wednesday morning when people had trouble booking. And messaging did not change until partway through the day. Seems very fishy and convenient.  Not only were we able to get it at a hospital site in the same city (Brampton) where provincial spots were turning people away but those same provincial spots were allowing some and not others if they pushed hard enough.  There needs to be consistency everywhere.

And I agree on the mixed doses.  There’s no reason it shouldn’t be allowed.  Based on what I’ve seen from different countries already we will have no problem traveling but I would like to avoid the mandatory quarantine in other countries like other fully vaxxed people.  I wouldn’t mind quarantining at Disney I just don’t know if I can afford to do that for an extra week or two


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just reporting back on my 2nd jab on Monday: some of this is TMI, sorry gang but hey, it's all part of letting others know what happened so they won't be shocked if they haven't heard anyone else experienced a symptom they are dealing with. Last night was the first I didn't need to sleep with an icepack in my armpit and one on my boob - and I didn't need to strap one to my body to drive the car today either! My arm is still looking pretty angry where i got the shot, swollen, only pink now and still warm to the touch. Headache was gone by the 2nd evening and I'm no more tired than I normally am  

Hubby never had any symptoms this time around which makes up for his first when he had every symptom going!*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DD13 just received her first shot this morning.  I am still waiting for my invite email to reschedule my second dose.  That should come in the next few days. My second was originally booked for Sept 7, but I will end up getting it toward the end of July.


----------



## Disneylover99

I dragged my teens out of bed this morning at 5:30am to go to a pop up clinic in Scarborough. We got there at 6am. Holy Line!!!!! But it was nothing compared to the line behind me when they started giving out times to come back at 7:45am.

Our times given were 9:30am, so we went home for a bit. We were in and out quickly once we returned at 9:20am. Well worth it.   And now everyone in the family has had both shots. Yay!


----------



## ellbell

I booked my 15 year old in for his this morning.  He'll begetting his second vaccine on July 12. He could have gone sooner but he has a camping trip and didn't want to risk feeling ill.  So now all but my 10 year old will have received both vaccines and be fully vaccinated (2 weeks post 2nd vaccine) before August.


----------



## quandrea

Dd got her vaccine today. I found an appointment for  within the hour just by refreshing the website. Just like finding FastPasses!! Jumped in the car and went!

We went where I took my twins (2009) for their first shots. While there, I asked if we could do my twins. They were not allowed because they weren’t yet twelve, even though they got their first shots back in May. The dr who did their first shot said there had been some early confusion. Anyway, they booked the twins for their second shots on their twelfth birthday in September. Not a big deal.


----------



## samsteele

Wanted to thank everyone for being so helpful and supportive in this thread. Know many of us have found critical information and leads here that have helped greatly. Hopefully, most now have a chance to take a day or so this week to recharge the batteries. This has been a wonderful community that has really come together to provide so much.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

quandrea said:


> Dd got her vaccine today. I found an appointment for  within the hour just by refreshing the website. Just like finding FastPasses!! Jumped in the car and went!
> 
> We went where I took my twins (2009) for their first shots. While there, I asked if we could do my twins. They were not allowed because they weren’t yet twelve, even though they got their first shots back in May. The dr who did their first shot said there had been some early confusion. Anyway, they booked the twins for their second shots on their twelfth birthday in September. Not a big deal.


LOL that's what I did yesterday - had a webinar on my work computer and kept refreshing the page and got my dd and I both in for today.  Now just my 16 yr old ds needs #2.


----------



## SCCNJ

momof2gr8kids said:


> LOL that's what I did yesterday - had a webinar on my work computer and kept refreshing the page and got my dd and I both in for today.  Now just my 16 yr old ds needs #2.


This!  I'm guessing most here are finding we are incredibly good at getting appointments? I wonder why? lol I decided to go ahead and rebooked my teens in for this Saturday.


----------



## ottawamom

I keep telling my kids. Disney has taught me how to deal with life. Whoever would have thought all those hours getting that perfect fastpass could be put to use in the real world getting Jab appointments. They used to just think I was Disney obsessed now they get the point.


----------



## quandrea

ottawamom said:


> I keep telling my kids. Disney has taught me how to deal with life. Whoever would have thought all those hours getting that perfect fastpass could be put to use in the real world getting Jab appointments. They used to just think I was Disney obsessed now they get the point.


I cracked my friend up with sentiment today. Our region released 290 000 appointments this morning. I was ready to go and hit that site hard. Also gave her the heads up and she snagged an appointment for her son for tomorrow. I told her it’s just like booking adrs and FastPasses.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Side effects report:

Vaccine yesterday around lunch.  Pfizer 12 wks after AZ.  Was fine all day and at bedtime.  Woke up aching and with a headache an exhausted, but unable to nap all day.  Hopefully this is just for one day.

Reminds you you're mortal.   And still WAY BETTER than getting the disease!

DS 16 and 18 had nothing more than a sore arm, although DS 18 (moderna) had a mild sore throat.

DH was like me yesterday... fine, but around 5am woke with teeth chattering chills.  He slept all morning, but seems much better now than I am.


----------



## samsteele

Yikes. Only a sore arm for a few days and again swollen lymph nodes under arms again for about 24 hrs then all OK. Pfizer after AZ was so much easier than the first AZ. Some fatigue for a week or so after the Pfizer but maybe just due to a wild and busy summer. Now 2 weeks plus and fully vaccinated. Feel great and no issues. Just a note to anyone reading on the Boards and hasn't had their first or second vax. If you don't have any pre-existing issues, then dig and push to get your shots. Esp with school kids going back in Sept. The push will be on to get them fully vaccinated. If you are an adult and hanging back, now is the time to get your shot before the crush in August or will be extra stressful for adults trying to source vax then.


----------



## pigletto

Today in Ontario 12-17 year olds can move up their second dose appointment. I logged in early to be ready and I’m 185th in the queue, which is great. Hopefully there is Pfizer in my area ( since that’s all ds17 is approved for) and we can get this done quickly .
He starts his first day as a camp counsellor today ! Yesterday afternoon he received an email that outdoor masking is no longer required for kids or staff. Things are moving along.


----------



## quandrea

pigletto said:


> Today in Ontario 12-17 year olds can move up their second dose appointment. I logged in early to be ready and I’m 185th in the queue, which is great. Hopefully there is Pfizer in my area ( since that’s all ds17 is approved for) and we can get this done quickly .
> He starts his first day as a camp counsellor today ! Yesterday afternoon he received an email that outdoor masking is no longer required for kids or staff. Things are moving along.


Also check with drugstores. I called around and got my kids in with one day’s notice. There were many In my general area with availability.


----------



## pigletto

quandrea said:


> Also check with drugstores. I called around and got my kids in with one day’s notice. There were many In my general area with availability.


Thank you ! I will do that today . Like last time ( when I booked for my husband and I) there wasn’t a single appointment in our region . I suspect it’s because we don’t seem to have any Pfizer. So I booked for Hamilton ( about an hour away) and I will change it if I can .


----------



## quandrea

pigletto said:


> Thank you ! I will do that today . Like last time ( when I booked for my husband and I) there wasn’t a single appointment in our region . I suspect it’s because we don’t seem to have any Pfizer. So I booked for Hamilton ( about an hour away) and I will change it if I can .


It will take some leg work. Call the pharmacy directly. If you’re dealing with a Shoppers drug mart hit 3, 3 when the call picks up. It will take you to pharmacy staff. Many Shoppers Drug Marts have abandoned the online platform. I found Shoppers seemed to have the most Pfizer.


----------



## ronandannette

FigmentSpark said:


> *Side effects report:*
> 
> Vaccine yesterday around lunch.  Pfizer 12 wks after AZ.  Was fine all day and at bedtime.  Woke up aching and with a headache an exhausted, but unable to nap all day.  Hopefully this is just for one day.
> 
> Reminds you you're mortal.   And still WAY BETTER than getting the disease!
> 
> DS 16 and 18 had nothing more than a sore arm, although DS 18 (moderna) had a mild sore throat.
> 
> DH was like me yesterday... fine, but around 5am woke with teeth chattering chills.  He slept all morning, but seems much better now than I am.


I hade AZ for my first dose back in April and due to the lack of Pfizer here in Alberta ended up with Moderna for my second. After sailing through with zero side effects from the initial jab, I got pretty much all of them from the 2nd, and in text-book fashion. 12 hours in I was feverish and “sick” feeling and spent a sweaty, chilled and shaky night with a headache and joint and muscle pain. Twelve hours and two big doses of Advil later I was back as good as new except for a day or two of fatigue and a little fuzziness.


----------



## Debbie

DD had Moderna the end of May and had her second shot (Pfizer) on Saturday. Like me, simply a sore arm and some fatigue. Our household is fully vaxxed now.


----------



## pigletto

quandrea said:


> It will take some leg work. Call the pharmacy directly. If you’re dealing with a Shoppers drug mart hit 3, 3 when the call picks up. It will take you to pharmacy staff. Many Shoppers Drug Marts have abandoned the online platform. I found Shoppers seemed to have the most Pfizer.


I was able to snag what had to be a cancellation for a clinic one town over on the 17th ! 
Two weeks and my family is fully vaccinated!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Anyone else get a cold sore after their vaccine?  

I rarely get them, and usually only when I'm about to get sick or have high stress and I'm fighting off a bug.  So I wondered if today's cold sore has anything to do with my Friday vaccine... or am I about to get an unrelated sickness?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Niagara Region area people.. heads up - I just copied this from CP24’s twitter feed..

*More than 200 people will need to return to a vaccine clinic for a 3rd coronavirus shot in Niagara after six random people received saline solution by mistake*
*https://t.co/dSNfAEeKn6*


----------



## bababear_50

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone else get a cold sore after their vaccine?
> 
> I rarely get them, and usually only when I'm about to get sick or have high stress and I'm fighting off a bug.  So I wondered if today's cold sore has anything to do with my Friday vaccine... or am I about to get an unrelated sickness?


Hi Hon 
Now I am prone to cold sores but usually in the winter time.
Yes I got a cold sore on my lip a week after getting my 2nd shot (Pfizer) ,,weird thing is it went away way faster than my normal cold sores.
Hope your goes away soon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## FigmentSpark

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> Now I am prone to cold sores but usually in the winter time.
> Yes I got a cold sore on my lip a week after getting my 2nd shot (Pfizer) ,,weird thing is it went away way faster than my normal cold sores.
> Hope your goes away soon.
> Hugs
> Mel


Yes!  I know it's a cold sore, but it's not a big one.  It's barely there and not tingling.  It's been almost a week since my #2 vaccine.

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## fab1976

Oh how I miss the COVID and the rest of us thread and didn’t think to look here! I’m in Mississauga, got my second shot last Monday and was surprised it was Pfizer again! My husband and my 13 year old went on Saturday for their second shot and both got Pfizer. Of course, expected for the 13 year old but again a surprise for my husband. We were very fortunate and had no side effects. Waiting for the 8 year old to be able to get hers, hoping she lucks  out like the rest of the family and has no side effects when she gets it!


----------



## pigletto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Niagara Region area people.. heads up - I just copied this from CP24’s twitter feed..
> 
> *More than 200 people will need to return to a vaccine clinic for a 3rd coronavirus shot in Niagara after six random people received saline solution by mistake*
> *https://t.co/dSNfAEeKn6*


That’s where hubby and I had our shots but we got our shots on the 17th (the day after this mix up ).


----------



## Silvermist999

Interesting vaccination experience my cousin had, who went to the clinic at the Metro Toronto Convention Centre on Sunday.  My cousin and her husband both received advance emails that they would be getting Moderna for their second doses (first was Pfizer). So no surprises, or so they thought.

Once there she was told she would indeed be getting Moderna, but her husband was told he could line up in the (shorter) Pfizer lineup with other adults.  My cousin spoke to a supervisor to try to find out what the criteria was to decide who gets Pfizer and was told that people were “randomly” assigned Pfizer due to the shortage.   Has anyone else seen this happen in Toronto. Seems strange and unfair that clinic staff would be given such power to judge and decide who gets a particular vaccine.


----------



## wdwmom3

Silvermist999 said:


> Interesting vaccination experience my cousin had, who went to the clinic at the Metro Toronto Convention Centre on Sunday.  My cousin and her husband both received advance emails that they would be getting Moderna for their second doses (first was Pfizer). So no surprises, or so they thought.
> 
> Once there she was told she would indeed be getting Moderna, but her husband was told he could line up in the (shorter) Pfizer lineup with other adults.  My cousin spoke to a supervisor to try to find out what the criteria was to decide who gets Pfizer and was told that people were “randomly” assigned Pfizer due to the shortage.   Has anyone else seen this happen in Toronto. Seems strange and unfair that clinic staff would be given such power to judge and decide who gets a particular vaccine.



It doesn’t seem strange to me.  The clinic obviously got a mix of Pfizer and Moderna.   They had to think of a way to distribute it.  They decided to randomly pick people.  I don’t see the big deal.  

What I don’t get is why people care so much when the 2 are basically the same.


----------



## quandrea

wdwmom3 said:


> It doesn’t seem strange to me.  The clinic obviously got a mix of Pfizer and Moderna.   They had to think of a way to distribute it.  They decided to randomly pick people.  I don’t see the big deal.
> 
> What I don’t get is why people care so much when the 2 are basically the same.


Exactly. I always say to people. It’s like ketchup—Heinz versus French’s. No worries on brand.


----------



## mkmommy

Question for those working from home, is your company planning on having people return to work in office in the fall?

My company is with a hybrid 2 days office 3 days at home. They are saying all the right things but the office is Downtown Toronto and everyone takes GO or TTC so getting very stressed out about it.


----------



## hdrolfe

mkmommy said:


> Question for those working from home, is your company planning on having people return to work in office in the fall?
> 
> My company is with a hybrid 2 days office 3 days at home. They are saying all the right things but the office is Downtown Toronto and everyone takes GO or TTC so getting very stressed out about it.



I work for the federal government so we don't have a lot of details yet but my understanding is we will be allowed to choose, and they expect most people will go with a hybrid of working from home and going into the office once or twice a month for meetings and such, which would need to be booked at "hotelling" desks. This is what I expect, and am very much hoping to stay home. I believe we will be allowed to go clean out our desks at some point this fall, in a controlled manner, most people left everything behind as we were only supposed to be home a few weeks. I am not sure if it will begin this fall though, they have a lot of logistics to work out, and people are reluctant to give up working from home, and also going in when we don't know if everyone is vaccinated or not. I don't think there will be a full time presence in the office until next fall. I am also told we are following federal guidelines rather than provincial, since we have offices across the country and each province has different restrictions. 

From talking to my coworkers/friends in the office, most of them don't want to go back. I know one person who misses being in the office and one who misses our coffee breaks  but everyone else is content at home. One lady I work with is very close to retiring and I think if they forced her back she would go early, but she does a lot and we can't afford to have her leave yet.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone else get a cold sore after their vaccine?


No...but my son-in-law has developed a VERY severe rash and hives that has required repeat trips back to the ER for emergency IV antihistamines and corticosteroids.  Even 10 days post and he is still having flair ups and can not use his arm much.  An uncle has had trouble with his heart now...and my sister is having trouble with her eyes.  I think we will hear about more side effects in the coming months.


----------



## Aladora

mkmommy said:


> Question for those working from home, is your company planning on having people return to work in office in the fall?
> 
> My company is with a hybrid 2 days office 3 days at home. They are saying all the right things but the office is Downtown Toronto and everyone takes GO or TTC so getting very stressed out about it.



We just posted our Step 3 plan after BC went to their step 3 on July 1st.

Staff have the option of continuing to work from home or working in the office, however we are limiting the number of staff in the office to a maximum of 9 at a time. We are also reserving the right to call staff into the office to work if we need them there. 

Masks are now optional in the office when social distancing can be maintained, however we are still requiring onsite staff and clients to wear masks during their appointment.


----------



## ellbell

hdrolfe said:


> I work for the federal government so we don't have a lot of details yet but my understanding is we will be allowed to choose, and they expect most people will go with a hybrid of working from home and going into the office once or twice a month for meetings and such, which would need to be booked at "hotelling" desks. This is what I expect, and am very much hoping to stay home. I believe we will be allowed to go clean out our desks at some point this fall, in a controlled manner, most people left everything behind as we were only supposed to be home a few weeks. I am not sure if it will begin this fall though, they have a lot of logistics to work out, and people are reluctant to give up working from home, and also going in when we don't know if everyone is vaccinated or not. I don't think there will be a full time presence in the office until next fall. I am also told we are following federal guidelines rather than provincial, since we have offices across the country and each province has different restrictions.
> 
> From talking to my coworkers/friends in the office, most of them don't want to go back. I know one person who misses being in the office and one who misses our coffee breaks  but everyone else is content at home. One lady I work with is very close to retiring and I think if they forced her back she would go early, but she does a lot and we can't afford to have her leave yet.


Also a federal government employee and no real details other than the status quo is expected to be maintained until the fall.  We've hired so many people to keep up with the demand for emergency relief payments though that I don't think we have enough office space for everyone.


----------



## hdrolfe

ellbell said:


> Also a federal government employee and no real details other than the status quo is expected to be maintained until the fall.  We've hired so many people to keep up with the demand for emergency relief payments though that I don't think we have enough office space for everyone.



that is very true here too. our call centres have thousands more working in them (for them? since they are all WFH) than normal, there are not enough desks for everyone even if they convert all the offices to the 2.0 standard (and how long would that take?).


----------



## bababear_50

Not sure what Sept will look like for me.
I miss the kids but work in Elementary school ,,,no kids vaccinated by then.

Went in to pick up my personal stuff...
Observations since I've been gone .........................:
Classes still 25 and above
No increased ventilation in past year and half
No air purifiers
No washroom updates
No warm/hot water in any classrooms
No air conditioning
Lots of Code #1 and Code # 2 and Code #3 Asbestos removal notices.
Lots of Millwork removal notices (most of the millwork is rotten and full of mildew) and lots of spider nests..EWWW!
Classrooms are barren of all that actually make a classroom inviting for a child ,,,everything is packed away.
School is over 150 years old.
No information regarding masking. Public Health Dept. hasn't consulted with our Educational Workers in a year and half.
We think masks will still be mandated though. Not sure if goggles will be mandated like last Spring.
I was hoping for better.
Peel Region.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

mkmommy said:


> Question for those working from home, is your company planning on having people return to work in office in the fall?
> 
> My company is with a hybrid 2 days office 3 days at home. They are saying all the right things but the office is Downtown Toronto and everyone takes GO or TTC so getting very stressed out about it.


We were also advised it will be a hybrid model come September (Ontario)
We were hybrid before (more 50/50 before  though but now it will be more flexible and more like 80/20).
My sister’s workplace will be mostly in office starting in the Fall and some from home (they were fully from office pre-pandemic)
A neighbor told me her company announced they will go back to the office when all restrictions are lifted by the government, aiming by 2022.
I guess for me it makes sense that companies will call people back once covid is no longer a big threat. If we expect life to get back to normal, have kids go school, travel, go to Disney, then why wouldn’t we go back to the office?
I do feel like it will be mostly hybrid for most companies going forward. Especially if they’ve hired staff.
Personally I am very much looking forward to a hybrid model, once or twice a week at the office and the rest at home.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Also wanted to say we got our second doses yesterday in Ont (MLHU) and it was Pfizer, we also had Pfizer for first dose. In fact, pharmacist that administered it said they don’t mix the vaccines at their pharmacy. If you got Pfizer they will give you Pfizer for second dose assuming they have it.


----------



## bababear_50

I've been in and out of our local hospital 4 times in the past few weeks ,,not covid related but recent Diverticulitis diagnosis , Contrast CT Scan dye anaphylactic reaction etc. Yes they stick an IV in your arm every time ,,,,,yuck!
The one thing I have seen alot of is people coming in to get side effect symptoms checked ,,, maybe related to second dose vaccines.
I think it's great that people are being pro active but holly smoke it is stretching our Emergency rooms like crazy.
I am not sure the resources are there to support this.


Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> No...but my son-in-law has developed a VERY severe rash and hives that has required repeat trips back to the ER for emergency IV antihistamines and corticosteroids.  Even 10 days post and he is still having flair ups and can not use his arm much.  An uncle has had trouble with his heart now...and my sister is having trouble with her eyes.  I think we will hear about more side effects in the coming months.



Hey Pumpkin 
Just passing along some heart felt hugs for you and your son in law ,,,recent anaphylactic allergic reaction to CT Scan dye for me..... not fun!
Remember to take care of yourself Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

mkmommy said:


> Question for those working from home, is your company planning on having people return to work in office in the fall?
> 
> My company is with a hybrid 2 days office 3 days at home. They are saying all the right things but the office is Downtown Toronto and everyone takes GO or TTC so getting very stressed out about it.


I checked with my friends and family who are working (I am retired) and here are their companies answers.

This one works in downtown Toronto and takes GO to work.
Just that it will be different by office (city).  Also, start off with 10%; 20% then up to 50% for unforeseeable future .... That was from a call last month.  Will have some working from home 2 or 3 days a week too.

The other person right now is still working in the office but is the only one there as the other people are working from home.  Her department has staff in both Toronto and Montreal.  She drives to work so no issues with transit.

They say September but that’s not firm yet.
And people are going to have new choices depending on job function and department – so people will be able to work remotely either few days/week or most of the time or be back to workplace full time.   
We will see how they work it here since we don’t have laptops and I think only about 1⁄2 the staff in Montreal have them.
She thinks she should be able to remain in the office as they need office space for document storage etc and she is the only one with a fax machine so she is the fax lady.   
Just the fax ma'am


----------



## SaskDisNut

mkmommy said:


> Question for those working from home, is your company planning on having people return to work in office in the fall?
> 
> My company is with a hybrid 2 days office 3 days at home. They are saying all the right things but the office is Downtown Toronto and everyone takes GO or TTC so getting very stressed out about it.


I work for a provincial crown corp and our company actually expanded the work from home program.  I applied for and was accepted into the new program last fall so I am permanently working for home.  Others who wish to remain in the office are gradually returning to the office in phases.  Saskatchewan lifts all restrictions on July 11th so I believe by mid August most of those not on the WFH program will be back in the office.


----------



## quandrea

Pumpkin1172 said:


> No...but my son-in-law has developed a VERY severe rash and hives that has required repeat trips back to the ER for emergency IV antihistamines and corticosteroids.  Even 10 days post and he is still having flair ups and can not use his arm much.  An uncle has had trouble with his heart now...and my sister is having trouble with her eyes.  I think we will hear about more side effects in the coming months.


Statistically, most side effects/adverse reactions are reported within the first three months and with the first three million doses.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

quandrea said:


> Statistically, most side effects/adverse reactions are reported within the first three months and with the first three million doses


I agree that most side effects.adverse effects are reported within that time frame...but it seems that there are more side effects now than were originally reported.  It just seems that I am hearing more from others, but yet they are not listed as a side effect - especially my sister's eyes.  Eye sight loss is a pretty serious side effect.  It's kind of a catch 22....you could get really sick from actually contracting covid...you could have a very serious side effect from the vaccine from covid.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> Not sure what Sept will look like for me.
> I miss the kids but work in Elementary school ,,,no kids vaccinated by then.
> 
> Went in to pick up my personal stuff...
> Observations since I've been gone .........................:
> Classes still 25 and above
> No increased ventilation in past year and half
> No air purifiers
> No washroom updates
> No warm/hot water in any classrooms
> No air conditioning
> Lots of Code #1 and Code # 2 and Code #3 Asbestos removal notices.
> Lots of Millwork removal notices (most of the millwork is rotten and full of mildew) and lots of spider nests..EWWW!
> Classrooms are barren of all that actually make a classroom inviting for a child ,,,everything is packed away.
> School is over 150 years old.
> No information regarding masking. Public Health Dept. hasn't consulted with our Educational Workers in a year and half.
> We think masks will still be mandated though. Not sure if goggles will be mandated like last Spring.
> I was hoping for better.
> Peel Region.
> Hugs
> Mel



I think the only solution to increase ventilation in those 150 year old schools is to tear them down.


----------



## tink2424

damo said:


> I think the only solution to increase ventilation in those 150 year old schools is to tear them down.


What about HEPA filters in each classroom?  & maybe UV-C lights (obviously installed in a way that wouldn't be harmful to the people in the room).  I had thought that with the stimulus money that came out for COVID that it should have been spent on these upgrades in the schools.  It would help with common allergens as well as all sorts of other bugs.


----------



## bababear_50

damo said:


> I think the only solution to increase ventilation in those 150 year old schools is to tear them down.


Absolutely agree 100%.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

tink2424 said:


> What about HEPA filters in each classroom?  & maybe UV-C lights (obviously installed in a way that wouldn't be harmful to the people in the room).  I had thought that with the stimulus money that came out for COVID that it should have been spent on these upgrades in the schools.  It would help with common allergens as well as all sorts of other bugs.



The sad thing is I would have thought the upgrades would have been expedited during the students absence ( online learning) however this has not happened and there is NO budget to do so.
Just think if Asbestos is still now in 2021 being safely removed from Ontario schools then we are VERY much behind on needed repairs and upgrades in Ont.

If a school was built before the 1980s, it likely contains some form of asbestos.
although a USA based article it has many facts for parents & school staff regarding Asbestos.

https://www.asbestos.com/asbestos/schools/Hugs
Mel


----------



## tink2424

bababear_50 said:


> The sad thing is I would have thought the upgrades would have been expedited during the students absence ( online learning) however this has not happened and there is NO budget to do so.
> Just think if Asbestos is just now in 2021 being safely removed from Ontario schools then we are VERY much behind on needed repairs and upgrades in Ont.
> https://www.asbestos.com/asbestos/schools/Hugs
> Mel


Yeah, I know wishful thinking...  It would have been great to have these updates as it would overall improve the health of everyone even excluding COVID.  It is too bad our politicians don't do more to make these common sense updates that are desperately needed.  

Good luck with school next year!


----------



## damo

tink2424 said:


> What about HEPA filters in each classroom?  & maybe UV-C lights (obviously installed in a way that wouldn't be harmful to the people in the room).  I had thought that with the stimulus money that came out for COVID that it should have been spent on these upgrades in the schools.  It would help with common allergens as well as all sorts of other bugs.



Those old schools have so much going on with unsafe air, that I doubt that a Hepa filter is going to solve the problem.  Won't hurt, but it isn't the solution.

There have been recent reports about people catching the Delta variant just by passing through the same outdoor space as someone else with the variant.


----------



## lizzyb

Everyone in our family is fully vaccinated now including our youngest who us 12. The only benefit to being in a hot spot.


----------



## wdwmom3

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I agree that most side effects.adverse effects are reported within that time frame...but it seems that there are more side effects now than were originally reported.  It just seems that I am hearing more from others, but yet they are not listed as a side effect - especially my sister's eyes.  Eye sight loss is a pretty serious side effect.  It's kind of a catch 22....you could get really sick from actually contracting covid...you could have a very serious side effect from the vaccine from covid.



Yeah but you can’t just assume every health issue you have within a few months of a vaccine is because of that vaccine.


----------



## Canadian Girl

Many or most things people are claiming are not occurring any more often than randomly occur normally. The one verified thing is minor myocarditis, mostly all  male teens and very young men, no deaths and most recovered with Advil or no treatment. I spoke to Sick Kids cardiology before my daughter was vaccinated as she had open heart surgery as a baby. I was told Covid causes severe myocarditis and other serious side effects. They fully support all kids 12 and over being fully vaccinated. All  medical conditions people develop, have an origin. Given that nearly 80% of the population has been vaccinated over the last few months, of course, a certain number will develop new health issues. That doesn’t mean the vaccine caused them. There are so many anecdotal stories being passed around. Unless these are fact based and verified by medical professionals, I try just to tune these out.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Got my Official Irish Government Vaccine Digital Cert this morning. Its a PDF document with a unique QR code and ID number and has my details from the Vaccine Registration website, including which vaccine I got and when I got my second dose. It can be printed and folded up as well as just being on your phone. 

In Ireland this will be used for indoor dining when restaurants and bars are allowed to reopen in a few weeks. People will have to show this Vaccine Cert at restaurants and bars.
It will also be used for International travel. On July 19 Irish people will be able to use this Vaccine Cert to travel to countries in EU. Travel outside The EU is still not allowed.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Canadian Girl said:


> Many or most things people are claiming are not occurring any more often than randomly occur normally. The one verified thing is minor myocarditis, mostly all  male teens and very young men, no deaths and most recovered with Advil or no treatment. I spoke to Sick Kids cardiology before my daughter was vaccinated as she had open heart surgery as a baby. I was told Covid causes severe myocarditis and other serious side effects. They fully support all kids 12 and over being fully vaccinated. All  medical conditions people develop, have an origin. Given that nearly 80% of the population has been vaccinated over the last few months, of course, a certain number will develop new health issues. That doesn’t mean the vaccine caused them. There are so many anecdotal stories being passed around. Unless these are fact based and verified by medical professionals, I try just to tune these out.


I am a little worried with my 12 yo and the myocardial issues that we keep hearing about .
He’s had his one dose with no issues, second dose is a week or two away.
Did Sick Kids say that there are severe issues or you mean that’s what you heard from others before you talked to them?


----------



## Mikey15

tink2424 said:


> Finally it is continually ignored when a person has already had COVID and therefore doesn't need a vaccine.



This isn't a thing. Recovering from COVID is surmised to provide some temporary immunity, but people who have had COVID are still recommended to get the vaccine... though it may be recommended they get it x days after becoming COVID-negative.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/faq.html


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing an email I got today from Shoppers Drug Mart

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

And Canadian sources for those of us in Canada.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Please remember the new guidelines gang, sharing facts is fine but adding any type of editorial comments is not. We can provide links to scientific data regarding the immunity provided by vaccines and/or contracting COVID-19 but we can NOT comment or argue about believing, trusting or following that information.

This thread isn't one we want to see get locked! It has from the beginning and continues to provide help to those who are looking for locations of where to get their jabs and allowing a place to share symptoms we've experienced. I've found this thread and the one with the poll to be rays of hope as we push towards getting as many jabs into arms as possible.*


----------



## Canadian Girl

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I am a little worried with my 12 yo and the myocardial issues that we keep hearing about .
> He’s had his one dose with no issues, second dose is a week or two away.
> Did Sick Kids say that there are severe issues or you mean that’s what you heard from others before you talked to them?


Yes. It was Sick Kids I spoke with after this appeared in the news as my daughter had her appointment. They are telling their patients to vaccinate and yes, my daughter’s cardiology clinic nurse told me that Covid infection causes severe myocarditis and from what they are seeing, and hearing about in Israel etc, the one associated with the vaccine, 12 cases or so, per million doses has been different, mostly boys, very mild and easily resolved with out treatment or with advil etc. My daughter will get her second shot in August. She said if anythung changed, they would let me know.


----------



## Canadian Girl

Sorry posted twice for some reason. I removed it.


----------



## CanucksRock

In Alberta, Adverse Events are required by law to be reported within 3 days of the health practitioner being informed. Our immunization form is a full size page, double sided, giving you all the info on side effects.


----------



## tink2424

CanucksRock said:


> In Alberta, Adverse Events are required by law to be reported within 3 days of the health practitioner being informed. Our immunization form is a full size page, double sided, giving you all the info on side effects. View attachment 589739


That is really GREAT!!  I wish we had the same in America...  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## wdwmom3

tink2424 said:


> That is really GREAT!!  I wish we had the same in America...  Thanks so much for sharing!



Are you in the US? Because this is a Canadian thread and we are taking about Canadian experiences here.  And please don’t make comments like “there is no requirement to report side effects” when you then admit you know nothing about reporting requirements.   If you don’t have credible information to back things up then you are just contributing to the spread of mis information.   

Also statements like that are gonna get our thread shut down.


----------



## pigletto

wdwmom3 said:


> I stubbed my big toe a week after getting vaccinated.  Clearly it was the vaccine caused it.


And I'm cranky and opinionated today... definitely the vaccine.


----------



## TammyLynn33

I am so confused . Ds 7 woke with a runny nose and I knew he would need to be tested or can’t return to camp for 14 days. He was tested and the tester there said even tho we adults are fully vaxxed we need to isolate until results come back .. BUT on Ontario’s website guidelines for fully vaxxed you can have high risk exposure and if asymptomatic don’t need to isolate .( written May 6th)  
If our local testing centres can’t keep up with the info how can the average person ? ( we are following their recommendations anyways but so confusing ) Parents won’t be happy when schools come back if whole families that are vaxxed need to isolate every time there’s a runny nose


----------



## FigmentSpark

Does anyone know… is the “2 weeks” after the vaccination a hard and fast 14 days? Or does that simply mean “on average” 14 days until the immunity from the vaccine becomes effective?


----------

